# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  kako  postati i ostati mama kod kuće

## pikula

tema za razmjenu iskustava mama i/ili tata koji su odlučili koju godinu duže od porodiljnog ili čak cijeli život ostati kod kuće s djecom.
tema je nastala nakonn burne i duge rasprave na filozofskom kutku "razmišljaju li kućanice o tome"
mislim da se javio solidan broj kućanica i da je dovoljno komplicirano postati i ostati mama kod kuće u hrvatskoj da bismo imale o čemu pričati, na temi u f.k. se može pročitati divnih, iskrenih iskustava pa vas pozivam da ih ovdje nastavimo djeliti  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Uf, evo moje iskustvo.

Moj stav je oduvijek bio kako se ja neću udavati i imati djecu prije tridesete, želim putovati i zabavljati se, kakve obaveze, jok jok. Spavanje mi je bio omiljeni hobi i sama pomisao na dijete koje te treba baš u onom trenutku kada se tebi najviše spava bila mi je odbojna. 

No, kada sam upoznala MM, sve se okrenulo naopačke. Od prvog trenutka sam bila sigurna da želim provesti život s njim i imati obitelj s njim, a tada sam bila jako jako mlada. I naravno da sam u svojoj glavi nosila sliku hollywoodskih mama koje rode dijete, odmah izgledaju kao da su sišle s piste, idu na odmore, večere, izlaske, lijepe su, našminkane, mršave, itd.

Sjećam se, par tjedana prije vjenčanja bila sam na moru s prijateljicama i smijale smo se i ja sam im govorila "nemojte zaboraviti da se ništa neće promijeniti nakon vjenčanja - ja ću i dalje svake godine sama s vama ići na more". Kako se danas slatko smijem na tu izjavu!

Nekoliko mjeseci nakon vjenčanja ostala sam neplanirano trudna.. Ili poluplanirano. Bila sam i sama dijete (tek sada to vidim, iako sam imala 22 god. i završen fakultet) i jako sam htjela dijete, ali nisam se mogla sa sigurnošću upustiti u to i reći "da dragi, želim da radimo na djetetu". I tako nas je mlada dama iznenadila sama... I onda šok i nevjerica. Hajde dobro, još uvijek ja nisam znala što me čeka i još uvijek sam sebe vidjela u nekom Hollywoodu.

Prvi hladan tuš koji me je spustio na zemlju je bio 2 mjeseca prije poroda... MM ostane bez posla, sami u stranoj zemlji, moramo hitno organizirati preseljenje nazad da bi mogli naći posao i othraniti dijete... Ajme, zar se ovo meni događa?? 
Drugi šok je uslijedio nakon poroda. Da, bila sam sretna, ushićena, od prvog dana zaljubljena u svoju malu princezu, predivni osjećaji. A s druge strane onaj užasni osjećaj zatvora. Pa sam se trudila i trudila da dosegnem svoje ideale. Upisala teretanu, prvi put izašla s curama navečer vanka (sve to 2 mj. nakon poroda, malena je isključivo dojila!). Ali, ja sam htjela sebe razapeti i hoću i gotovo.
Pa sam počela raditi sa MM (u međuvremenu smo pokrenuli svoju firmu), pa sam svaki dan vodila bebu u ured, tamo je dojila, uspavljivala i istodobno radila.

I onda me počelo trzati na sve strane. Život mi je postao kaos. Znala sam što želim i što je ispravno - želim biti sa svojom bebicom doma, potpuno se posvetiti njoj, kući i obitelji.. Ali to je bila opasnost jer je se od toga urušavala moja slika koju sam stvorila u glavi.. A znamo da je čovjeku najteže kada shvati da su snovi jedno, a realnost drugo. 

Gurala sam tako nekoliko mjeseci dok mi žene iz moje obitelji nisu rekle da vide da sam rastrgana i slomljena, da stanem na loptu i da se vratim doma djetetu i obitelji. I onda sam sama sebi sve priznala, rekla MM-u što osjećam.. Nije bilo lako. Malo pomalo i ja sam danas domaćica, kućanica i mama. 

I, što sada osjećam? Mir i sigurnost prije svega. Kao da su stvari konačno sjele na svoje mjesto. Da, i dalje ponekad žalim za onim osjećajem slobode i bezbrižnosti. Poželim navečer raditi bilo što, znajući da ću se ujutro moći izležavati koliko želim. Poželim otići negdje sama sa MM na odmor, na nekoliko dana, a znam da je ona još premalena da je ostavim.

S druge strane, sjetim se koliko su mi izlasci i to pusto "uživanje" prije vjenčanja bili dosadili. Užas jedan! I sjetim se da sam puno toga prošla, vidjela, naputovala se, uspješno završila faks sa super ponudama za karijeru, mogla što sam htjela... Ali NIKADA, NIKADA, NIKADA nisam osjećala radost i ispunjenost koju osjećam sada. Nikada se nisam mogla provesti sa prijateljicama i MM kao što se provedem u igri sa svojom prekrasnom curicom i uživajući u njenom osmijehu i pogledu na to kako ona raste, razvija se i postaje prava mala djevojčica iz dana u dan. 
Ili onaj divni osjećaj kada MM i ja skuhamo ručak ili jednostavno si kaaasno navečer, kada je to zabranjeno, donesemo cheesburger, colu, čokoladu i uživamo zagrljeni, jedući, pričajući, gledajući film ili bilo što... Kada zaspimo i probudimo se zagrljeni ili jednostavno usred noći, usred sna, ruke nam se pronađu i sklope u topli stisak, pun ljubavi, koji kao da govori "hvala što si tu, sretan sam/sretna sam što te imam...". 

Taj osjećaj da imaš tu divnu obitelj i topli dom ništa na ovom svijetu ne može zamijeniti.

I da, MM koji je bio moderni, emancipirani muškarac, pomalo je "nazadovao" zbog takvog stanja stvari i radim ono što sam mislila da nikad neću - moram mu uprijeti prstom da pokupi stvari iza sebe, gnjaviti ga da nam skuha nešto (on, koji je uživao u kuhanju koliko god umoran od posla bio!), ukratko, isplivao je pomalo na površinu taj balkanski mentalitet  :Grin: . Ali uvijek kad to poželim pričuva malenu, pusti me da odspavam, doslovno me natjera da odem na frizuru (ili depilaciju, hm  :Grin: ), a i nagovara me da se zaposlim barem da nešto pomalo radim, da ne zakržljam. I i ja to želim i sigurno će se to u budućnosti dogoditi, ali znam da si ne mogu i ne želim sada dopustiti neku karijeru koja bi mi uzimala 10 sati dnevno.

I sada i kada izađem s prijateljicama, to je bez pritiska da ja moram biti cool mama koja živi kao djevojka i to je onda stvarno izlazak u kojem uživam i koji me lijepo opusti i ispuni. 

Eto, znam da sam se puuuno puno raspisala, nadam se da će se nekome i dati to pročitati, ali to je moj doživljaj prelaska iz djevojke u majku i kućanicu.

----------


## Pinky

mamice, razmišljaš li o budućnosti? kad curica naraste i pođe u školu, planiraš li se vratiti nekakvoj karijeri ili ne?
ja sam silom prilika kućanica (nezaposlena) i to bez djece, i smrtno mi je dosadno i tupo.
nisam neko ambiciozno čeljade i mislim da bi bila zadovoljna sa pola radnog vremena i sada i kad postanem mama :linčuga:
ali brate ovaj full time boravak doma me ubija...

----------


## Beti3

Pinky, želim da ti vrlo skoro prestane biti dosadno doma i da te bebač(ići) zaokupe nakon 11. mj, ali ono maximalno. Pa ćeš vidjeti kako i nije tako loše biti kućanica. Ma, nije uvijek ni dobro, ali uzmeš ča imaš i to je to.
A do tada lipo goblen, heklati, izrađivati ogrlice :Wink:  i, naravno, internet.

----------


## *mamica*

> mamice, razmišljaš li o budućnosti? kad curica naraste i pođe u školu, planiraš li se vratiti nekakvoj karijeri ili ne?


Da, planiram. Jer znam da bih to dvoje tada mogla savršeno uskladiti i da bih mogla biti na oba fronta. To bi me zadovoljavalo i ispunjavalo jer bi mi bilo jako žao da ne iskoristim potencijale koje sam stekla obrazovanjem i načinom života. 

Ali ono što je bit cijele moje priče jest da sam ja sama sebi stvorila pritisak u glavi da ja moram nešto. Sada, kada sam uklonila te pritiske iz glave, postavila sebi prioritete u životu (iako mi je, ustvari, obitelj, pogotovo dijete, uvijek bila prioritet), puno je lakše.

A mužu vrlo rado uskočim kao pomoć, bilo da ga zamijenim ponekad u poslu ili mu pomognem savjetom.. Ili samo napisanim emailom  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Pinky, jesi li razmišljala o tome da doma nešto sama radiš, izrađuješ, tipa suveniri, šivanje, šminkanje....? Imaš li nekakvih takvih interesa, nekih hobija koji bi malo pomalo mogla pretočiti u neki posao?

----------


## Eci

*mamice* prekrasna priča!
Ja sam oduvijek željela biti doma sa djecom, odnosno od kad sam se udala i odlučila imati bebu. Na žalost nisam u mogučnosti (financijskoj) to ostvariti kako bi htjela. Sa prvim sam bila doma godinu dana, sa drugim 2, sada sam već 5. godinu kod kuće, ali istekao mi je porodiljni i nemam izboranego tražiti posao.Na sreću, dogovorila sam se sa frendicom da ću joj čuvati malenog kod sebe, pa ću ipak biti sa svojim anđelima. 
Nadam se da će se u tih godinu dana ipak nešto promijeniti i da ću moći ostati sa njima barem dok najmlađi krene u školu.

Pinky - znam šta znači biti doma dok si bez posla, a bez djece. Stvarno je zatupljujuće. Ali vjeruj mi, kada si sa djetetom (ili djecom) ostanak kod kuće poprima sasvim drugu dimenziju.

----------


## Pinky

vjerujem da je drugačije sa djecom.
a na žalost kreativnost mi je nula, pa ne mogu uživati u plodovima svojih prstiju.
ispunim ja sebi dan, al je fakat dosadno lol

----------


## pikula

Možda da virneš sajt volontera možda ima nešto zgodno u tvom kraju, znam da ovdje neki ljudi volontiraju u staračkom domu u dnevnom boravku, neke župe organiziraju isto to da svratiš do starijih kućanstava gdje su ljudi jako osamljeni popiješ kavu eventualno doneseš neki recept ilisl, jedna frendica je volontirala u knjižnici čitala je priče klincima, virni malo.
Baš me zanima i od ostalih cura, kojim hobijima ili honorarnim poslićima popunjavate praznine u ritmu dana, ako je ima,naravno. 
 Recimo ja sam nedvno počela heklati, nakon sto godia i nevjerojatno mi je kako mi se odmah vratilo sve. Naravno da se ne sjećam bodova i da moram puno toga ponovno naučiti, ali  ide i to me baš jako razveselilo. A i moje obje bake su hekale i to mi je nekako tako nostalgično, baš se sva rascmoljim kad sjetim kako su me učile i smirujuće je. Sad kad me hvata neka nervoza i ne znam kud sa sobom malo se ufuram u heklanje i već se sve nekako posloži.  Di je isto oduševljena jer barbike već imaju kompletnu opremu.

----------


## RozaGroza

SUPER TOPIC!!! Bravo Pikula!  :Smile: 

Ja sam nakon godina jurenja za karijerom, radnog vremena od minimum 16 sati dnevno i bezbroj neprospavanih noći, napokon našla mir i sreću koju nisam našla niti jedan sekund svojeg radnog vijeka, u ulozi "žena-majka-domačica". Mogu reći da mi super ide, i opuštenija sam nego ikad. A kako idemo na selo kroz koji mjesec, i mm će biti doma stalno. Radit ćemo na svojoj zemlji, i "zarađivati" kruh the old way.  Nije misterija da mi je današnji ritam života i ganjanje za lovom, plačanje kredita i ručavanje instant hrane - koma, i da moram tako živjeti osječala bi se ko na osuđeničkoj klupi - al ne osuđujem nit se čudim ljudima koji mogu (da se ne pokrenu sad neke svađe na ovu temu).

Dane provodim brinući se za Š, za mm-a, za sebe...stignem svaki dan pripremiti nešto za zimnicu, poredim po vrtu, kuham zdravo svaki dan , pravim handmade stvari poput sapuna, dječijih igrački, dekica...čitam puno, dopustim si duga "kafenisanja" sa frendicama kad mi dođe, imam puno hobija poput fotografije, slikanja/crtanja, pišem blog...joj radim toliko puno stvari koje NIKAD kao zaposlena nisam stizala. A ćini mi se kao da i nije neka razlika što se tiće novca, jer kako imamo svoju firmu svejedno posao ide, i bez mene! A prije nisam sebi nikad mogla priznati da svijet neće stati ako ja stanem, i da mi je netko rekao da naša firma može funkcionirati i bez mene prozvala bih ga ludim (a i ego bi mi vjerovatno bio povrjeđen na stotu).

Ps: ja se hvatam pletenja ali to mi nekako ne ide najbolje.

Pinky, jedno sam vrijeme bila doma, a nismo imali dijece. Trebao mi je odmor i rekla sam mm-u da jednostavno ne računa na mene neko vrijeme. Puno sam šetala, pisala, fotografirala, kuhala...nažalost tada nisam to doživljavala kao nešto prekrasno jer su i mene problemi i tragedije morile i nisam mogla biti sretna pa ma što radila, tako da mi je zapravo to vrijeme otežalo situaciju, osječala sam se usamljeno...posao mi je dosta pomogao. Pretpostavljam da će i tebi biti puno zanimljivije kad dođu dijeca, a do tada bi ti savjetovala da stvarno uzmeš to vrijeme i iskoristiš ga na najbolji mogući način. Ako možeš upiši neki tečaj ili odi na neku radionicu, to je super stvar jer puno naučiš i zabaviš se. Ko zna, možda i otkriješ da ipak nisi tako nemaštovita i da se u tebi krije kreativna zvijer  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

M*amica* prvi put sam preletila, a sad sam na miru pročitala tvoj post i stvarno je prekrasan! Hvala ti što si svoje iskustvopodjelila s nama, baš je ohrabrujuće  :Heart: 
*Roza Groza*, tenks i mene mnogo toga zanima na ovu temu- daleko sam ja od ozbiljne i uspješne kućanice. Slažem se s tobom da je osjećaj da svijet ne stane kad prestaneš raditi predragocjen i ja sam veliki ako ne i veći dio svojeg identiteta vezala uz svoj posao koji sam obožavala pa sam se jao bojala praznine kad ga više neće biti, ali zapravo umjesto praznine puno toga lipoga  :Grin: , a velik dio onog obožavanja posla je bio moj Ego, s velikim E. Nisam ni sad oličenje skromnosti  :Embarassed: , ali napredujem.

----------


## dalmatinka

Ne mogu se zapitati , a kako vi to sve financirate ?
Nije da ni meni nije palo na pamet biti doma ,zbog same sebe jer bi i ja rado spavala do 9 , ali
moj muž ne zarađuje toliko da bi svi od toga živjeli .
Ne živjeli bog zna kako , nego se hranili , oblačili i plaćali hep , vodovod i ostalu kompaniju.
Vaši imaju ekstra primanja , ili ?

----------


## sirius

Ne stignem sad opširnije, ali baš sam  jućer pričala sa MM kako smo mi srezali troškove od kada ja ne radim i praktično živimo na jednoj plaći. Da nemamo  (manjeg) stambenog kredita trenutno bi mogli živjeti od jedne plaće.
Sada nam  ratu kredita pokriva točno iznos koji ja dobijam za _njegu djeteta._
Kasnije ću malo detaljnije.

----------


## pikula

A razne su kombinacije, kod nas MM plaća pokriva osnovne troškove života i kredit za stan i to je bilo ključno kod donošenja takve odluke, dakle da - primanje je iznad prosjeka, ali mnoge stvari koje su nam prije bile pod normalno ili čak nužno  (tipa da oboje djece idu na slobodne aktivnosti) su nam sad luksuz, velik dio slobodnog vremena odlazi na ganjanje proizvoda na akciji, puno više pješačimo, od pola kg mesa sad su dva ručka itsl. Naša je odluka takva da ćemo prije prodati auto ili još  više stisnuti remen nego da ja odem od kuće na puno radno vrijeme. Ako će biti frka naravno da idem raditi i to bilo što.

----------


## Ifigenija

Evo da i ja dođem ovdje, da podijelim što imam, a bome i da učim od iskusnijih.
Kod mene je situacija ta mi je obitelj zapravo nametnula da moram biti super-truper emancipirana, po mogućnosti vrhunski obrazovana i na isto tako nekom prestižnom mjestu. Moji su, naime, ateisti, barem bili prije trideset i kusur godina, i iz toga proizilazi taj egalitarizam muško-žensko, važnost svjetnovnog uspjeha, a obitelj, vjerovali su, dolazi sama po sebi, to je ono kad imaš djecu i živiš s njima u kući... valjda. 
I tako sam ja živjela u "tesnoj koži" cijeli život.
Iskreno, u sebi sam htjela dom i obitelj i to tipa odmah nakon srednje škole, ali kod nas doma otvoreno se krizitiziralo rane brakove, domaćice, obitelji s puno djece, i općenito neka "pretjerana" kućevnost, pa sam otjerala dragog dečka s kojim bi se to moglo dogoditi. Kad se toga sjetim!!! Užas!
Ja tada nisam imala hrabrosti to propitati.
I sve te škole, tečajeve, fakseve i dio postdiplomskog (do magisterija) sam završila, sve te ambicije ostvarila na nekom nivou prilagođenom naravno osobi koja je tek ispala iz klupe, ali uopće nisam bila sretna. Kad sam se udala i rodila dijete puno toga je sjelo na svoje mjesto, i da ne duljim - budući da moj posao podrazumijeva da mogu kombinirati radno vrijeme (kao... zapravo je to značilo da nikad ne završava, i doista - bilo je previše za ljudski život, i to je stvarno bilo bolje za nekog bez obitelji, ili nekoga kome obitelj nije prevažna, barem u mom konkretnom uredu gdje sam radila... na sličnim mjestima nije nužno tako, i može se uskladiti i brak i posao i obitelj, to puno ovisi o klimi stavu direktnih nadređenih) ja sam shvatila kako mi nijedno vrijeme ne paše za ić na posao. 

Sve doma, ma kako trivijalno i obično, za mene je bilo nepropustivo, i čarobno, i nije to ono tipa - moram prat suđe, a baš bih čitala knjigu, pa se digneš i opereš to suđe jer znaš da je to u konačnici za tvoje dobro. Ovo je bilo kao da me netko kida na dva dijela. Pa ne bih na putovanja, pa ne bih na simpozij, pa ne bih nigdje, nego slagala legiće s djeteom. Ali još nisam ja imala hrabrosti za povuć ovaj potez. Dala sam sve od sebe u toj tesnoj koži još neko vrijeme, ali sam prestrašno fušala na poslu, i svjesna toga bila sam baš jadna, ali nekako mi je bilo važno i da sam s djetetom dok je bolestan, i da imam ta poslijepodneva, i da vikende ne propuštam na putevima, i nisam htjela navečer na te večere sa facama i sve što ide uz posao.

MM je jedno vrijeme po mom povratku na posao bio doma, između starog posla i pokretanja svog posla, pa je neko kratko vrijeme on čuvao dijete. Ali to nije bilo baš dobro za sve nas. On je uživao s djetetom, ali po kući nije se baš snašao... uostalom - on je htio i financijski morao raditi.

Pa smo imali dadilju, što je donekle bilo okej, ali se ona razboljela, muž radio, svekiji bili bolesni, i ja jednostavno nisam imala gdje s djetetom. Tjednima sam tražila novu dadilju, ali jednostavno nije ih bilo. Em što smo mi malo dalje od busa, tramvaj da ne govorimo, i žene nisu htjele dolaziti. Pa smo našle jednu koje se sin bojao, agonija... onda je došlo ljeto, ali sam ja bila na crnoj listi na poslu - nitko mi nije vjerovao da ne mogu naći dadilju. A tražili smo, i nudili i dobru plaću, ali taj splet okolnosti (valjda tražiti pred ljeto, u našem kvartu nije neka kombinacija) je bio kakav je bio.

Onda sam preko ljeta ostala po drugi put trudna. I željela sam nastaviti raditi, upisali smo 2.5 godišnje dijete u vrtić, činilo se da će sve biti okej. Ali na poslu je postalo ludo, ja sam dobila zaduženje koje je bilo jako nezahvalno i stresno, dijete je stalno bilo bolesno, meni mučno... na koncu sam smršavila kila i kila u trudnoći, a kad sam dolazila po dijete u vrtić vidjela sam da za njega to jednostavno nije to.

I pukao mi je film.

Rekla sam mužu da idem na čuvanje, a ovi na poslu nek se frigaju. Mučilo me to - htjela sam biti fer, ali jednostavno se nije moglo zbog klime na poslu, zbog moje rastrganosti, zbog bolesti, i na koncu - reći ću - mm se nikako nije nosio sa svime time, na emotivnoj razini. On se raspadao gore nego ja samo vidjevši me. Nije mogao. Često smo se svadili i pucali od posla, od stresa, bolesti, ja sam bila sva jadna od mučnina... Tad sam zaključila da u mojoj obitelji teret emotivne stabilnosti ja nosim. Ako ja plačem - plaču svi. I onda sam si rekla - dobro. E onda će se sve složit da ja budem sretna. Još, iskreno, učim muža da ja nisam mjerilo svijeta i da se svijet ne ruši čak i ako ja tako kažem, ali eto, nije naučio. Moja sreća je valjda mjerilo njegovog uspjeha, a nije naučio da se to radi tako da čuvaš svoju stabilnost i onda me izvučeš, umjesto da se zatvoriš u puževu kućicu ako koji dan nisi na visini zadatka...

I onda sam se molila, molila molila - što ću ja kad istekne porodiljni? Ako ću se vraćati, moram ostati u toku, čitati, raditi, pisati... a nije mi se dalo. Nikako.

Pa sam molila još i mislila i zatim došla do umirujuće spoznaje. Ja ću biti domaćica dokle god budem osjećala da je tako za mene najbolje. I spopao me mir. Mm je bio jako skeptičan zbog moje kasnije "nezaposlivosti", zbog novca, zbog mojeg mentalnog zdravlja - kak ćeš tako zatvorena u kuću... Ali je sve bio spreman za moju sreću i mir u obitelji - i hvala mu na tome. Jednostavno se složio smatrajući da mi nema što zamjeriti u danim okolnostima. Od roditelja smo dobijali strašne kritike i to nas je ujednilo, i njihovi prigovori su zapravo učvrstili naše već ionako čvrsto uvjerenje.

Financijski - isto mi je. Mi nismo htjeli dijete u jaslice, i ma koliko male prihode imali u jednom periodu, do treće godine nama je samo čuvalica bila opcija. A obzirom na divlji karakter mog posla morali smo imati i studenticu da uskoči kad ni mm ni ja ne stignemo po djecu u vrtić, pa ženu da počisti. STavila sam na papir troškove putovanja, odjeće, jela vani... I moj odlazak iz doma nas je koštao petsto kuna mjesečno, umjesto da išta donese.

Tako da je novac uopće prestao biti tema.

Kad sam doma - ja kuham mužu zdrave užine, a prije je plaćao vani ručak, što je puno skuplje. Povremeno nešto popravim, i sašijem. Manje smo bolesni, manje sirupa, lijekova, manje muževih bolovanja. I tako smo sastavljali novi mozaik života.

Našla sam na Internetu tu temu - stay at home mam, double income to one income, pa sam tu naučila i kako živjeti, kako se organizirati doma, kako štedjeti, kako to sve držati na okupu. Bez toga bih teško.

I sad je to tako.

MM mi je nedavno rekao da je bio jako skeptičan u vezi tog projekta, ali da se i sam čudi koliko je to dobra donijela i kako je to ispravno, za nas. Siguran je za djecu, i otkad sam ja doma on više zarađuje. Nije više na poslu, ali on ima samo to, pa mu je mozak posvećen tome, doma se bolje odmori, poslijepodne nema strke, vikendi su za odmor.

Ja sam gdje hoću biti, djeca su mi mirna i zadovoljna, ja si priuštim svoje gušte i tako. Sad sam još malo padam-s-nogu jer mi curica ima jedva dvije godine (tako da faktički s jednim prihodom živimo tek godinu dana i par mjeseci, ako ne računamo onih 2500 koje sam dobijala drugih šest mjeseci), ali se pošteno i veselo veselim radostima bivanja doma za obitelj kad djeca malo ojačaju. Eto, onda dolazi mojih pet minuta, a s vremenom ću i valjda pronaći način da se još malo i razvijem, da nešto radim, što bih.

Najveći problem mi je to što sam školovana za nešto meni nepraktično u ovom elementu, i puno puta pitam mamu - pa dobro o čemu si ti mislila kad si me odgajala? DA se u 21. stoljeću neće kuhat? DA djeca neće trebat majku? Neće biti bolesni? Rado bih da su mi odrasli rekli - dijete drago, uzmi profesiju koja se može prilagodit dobro od doma, pa lako ti letiš u Svemir, ali da uvijek imaš neko zaleđe za po doma. Ali nisu. Radila nešto jesam, ali nije to to, nije to moje, to je tuđa koža u koju sam se uvukla...

I sad u 34. godini moram to smisliti. Držite mi fige! 

Inače, to sa poslom je splet zapravo nesretnih okolnosti o kojima ne bih - da toga nije - uopće se ne osjećam dužnom raditi, ne u ovoj konstelaciji, dapače, kroz druženje sa starijim ženama koje su odabrale ovaj put ja vidim koliko je to super, koliko su ta djeca dobro ispala, koliko su te obitelji snažne, i koliko su ti životi svrsishodni (prije to nisam znala, niti se družila s takvim ljudima), i uopće nema nekog razloga mimo nesretne nužde koja nadilazi naše konkretne obiteljske financijske prilike (čitajte ovo u kontekstu šireg obiteljskog kruga, odnosa i potreba) da se žena grize ako je "samo" doma.

Pogotovo ako ima vrt, ako preuzima zaduženja unutar šire zajednice, župe ili slično.

Npr. puno emancipiranih roditelja iz mog djetinjstva zdravo za gotovo koristili je usluge - pričuvaj mi dijete, daj mu juhu dok ne dođem, nek ključ bude kod tebe - žena koje su bile domaćice. Kao glupa je - ali dobra je za dat juhu. Iz mog sjećanja te žene, otvoreni domovi, pažnja i poklonjeno vrijeme nešto su dragocjeno i na sličan se način stavljam na raspolaganje. Računica društva često puta ne bi izdržala bez tih tihih žena, bez te podrške i ja je vidim, i žeim podržati...

----------


## maria71

Samo nastavite, bilježim si temu  !

( kod nas se obadvoje čupamo tko će ostat doma , jednom kad nam se zvijede poslože )

----------


## mare41

Baš zbog tog osjećaja mira i harmonije i nerascijepljenosti je i naš plan bio da ja ostanem doma (tada je bila mogućnost dodatnih izvora novca, s jednom plaćom ne bi izdržali), a ne zato što mi je na poslu teško jer nije i ne zato što ne volim svoj posao jer ga volim, a najmanje zbog dužeg spavanja jer se oduvijek radno budim. Lijepo vas je čitati.

----------


## *mamica*

> Ne mogu se zapitati , a kako vi to sve financirate ?
> Nije da ni meni nije palo na pamet biti doma ,zbog same sebe jer bi i ja rado spavala do 9 , ali
> moj muž ne zarađuje toliko da bi svi od toga živjeli .
> Ne živjeli bog zna kako , nego se hranili , oblačili i plaćali hep , vodovod i ostalu kompaniju.
> Vaši imaju ekstra primanja , ili ?


Pa već sam napisala da imamo svoju firmu koja radi u prilično profitabilnoj branši i od čega možemo normalno živjeti. Da, zbog ulaganja i kredita imamo ogromne troškove, ali to nas samo tjera naprijed, da ne posustajemo, da se borimo.
I ostati doma ne znači spavanje do 9. Ja ustajem u 6, a rijetko kada legnem prije 11. Dakle, okanimo se predrasuda da biti doma znači biti na godišnjem odmoru.

----------


## Beti3

*Ifigenija* tako si sve lijepo obrazložila. Iako se ne slažem sa svim tvojim stavovima, uživam čitati tvoje postove. Kao da čitam knjigu.

----------


## Ifigenija

> I ostati doma ne znači spavanje do 9. Ja ustajem u 6, a rijetko kada legnem prije 11. Dakle, okanimo se predrasuda da biti doma znači biti na godišnjem odmoru.


Apsolutno! Kad je sve normalno, i ja se budim između šest i najkasnije 6:45. Često spavam i dulje, ako sam noću dežurala zbog bolesne djece. Tako da - nedaj Bože duljeg spavanja. Volim svoje ranojutarnje dizanje. I rano lijeganje.

----------


## RozaGroza

> Ne mogu se zapitati , a kako vi to sve financirate ?
> Nije da ni meni nije palo na pamet biti doma ,zbog same sebe jer bi i ja rado spavala do 9 , ali
> moj muž ne zarađuje toliko da bi svi od toga živjeli .
> Ne živjeli bog zna kako , nego se hranili , oblačili i plaćali hep , vodovod i ostalu kompaniju.
> Vaši imaju ekstra primanja , ili ?


Srezali smo troškove i reducirali potrebe, naučili smo se živjeti sa malo; ali kao i mamica, smislili smo par dobrih projekata u našoj firmi koji donose dovoljno novca da živimo skromno a opet imamo sve što nam treba. A pored toga nemamo niti jedan kredit, više, sve smo otplatili, i sad je stvarno život puno lakši, ko da više nema omče oko vrata. Također, jako pazimo na skupu/jeftinu struju, tako da imamo tajmere na svim perilicama koje peru samo jedan put dnevno od 05-07, ne gledamo TV, a ako ga upalimo onda je to navečer, kompjutere gasimo. Pazimo i na vodu, benzin. Auto čuvamo i nismo u 5 godina imali nikakav kvar niti potrebu za popravcima. Robu najčešče "nasljedimo" tj. dobijemo na poklon nešto što netko drugi ne nosi, pa ja to ili malo preradim ako je potreba, Š kupujemo ovdje na burzi i puno toga dobije na poklon. Trošak autosjedalice i kolica koje smo uzeli nove smo ukalkulirali par mjeseci prije pa smo štedili za to. Snalazimo se na svakakve načine. A vjerujte mi to je za mene bio lagani udarac, preči sa totalne non šalantne šopingholičarke u nekog tko pogleda nešto predivno na polici robne kuće, zaslini, al se skulira i ne uzme to jer mi ne treba. UH! Bude mi i dan danas teško odoliti nekoj stvarčici za kuću ali fakat mi ništa ne treba a i ono čega nemam snađem se.

Jedino na čemu ne štedimo su knjige i zdrava ishrana. Mjesečno naručim 4-5 knjiga a svaki dan imamo 2 skuhana jela i to sve svježe s pjace ili iz vrta. 2 puta tjedno ribu, puno voča povrča i salata. E na to meni brat bratu ode 3-4 soma mjesečno. Ostalo je sve lagano za isfinancirati.

----------


## RozaGroza

> Apsolutno! Kad je sve normalno, i ja se budim između šest i najkasnije 6:45. Često spavam i dulje, ako sam noću dežurala zbog bolesne djece. Tako da - nedaj Bože duljeg spavanja. Volim svoje ranojutarnje dizanje. I rano lijeganje.



E da, dan počinje u 06 i završava oko 21.00

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo, i ja sam domaćica/kućanica sa djetetom od 10 god. Pokušat ću ukratko ispričati svoju priču...

Udala sam se sa nepunih 20 god. Preselila se u drugi grad kod supruga i njegovih roditelja. Dogovorili se da ne radimo na bebi dok se ne zaposlim. Nakon godinu dana ja još uvijek nisam radila, pa smo ipak počeli raditi na bebi. Tu prolazi još godina dana, grad je malen i posao nije lako naći, a da nije konobarenje. Saznajemo sa moramo na mpo. Tu prestaje moje traženje posla i posvećujem se tome. Nakon niza neuspjeha na mpo, odlučujemo se na posvojenje.

Nakon 2 god. dolazi naš SIN. Nekoliko mjeseci prije njegovog dolaska mm otvara obrt. Napokon dobivši dijete, nije mi padalo napamet ići raditi. Kada je maleni imao 3,5 god. pružila mi se prilika za jedan sezonski posao. Upisali smo malenoga u vrtić. Dovoljno je reći da je moja radna i njegova vrtićka karijera trajala ravno 4 tj. u koja je on uspio imati: upalu grla, upalu očiju i bronhitis. Jednostavno nije imalo smisla da ostajem doma svakih par dana jer je dijete bolesno. Kod mm to isto nije dolazilo u obzir, imao je jako puno posla.

I tako, eto, prolaze godine... da se razumijemo, ja sam potpuno zadovoljna svojim stastusom majke-kućanice. Radim sve, omiljene nam kućanske poslove, kuham, imam povrtnjak za naše potrebe, cvijeće, ispraćam sina u školu i dočekujem ga, vozim ga kada je loše vrijeme, razvažam na aktivnosti, pomažem mm oko "papirnatih" stvari, odem kod knjigovođe, u finu, banku...

Isto sam razmišljala o nekom posliću kada sin krene u školu, eto, već je 4. razred, a ja sam još doma. Jednostavno, ne mogu to nikako uskladiti sa poslom od mm-a, jer neke obaveze poput velike mjesečne kupovine obavljamo kada on ima par sati slobodnih, bio to pon. ili čet. 8 ujutro ili 4 popodne, i uglavnom zna tek dan ranije.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Srezali smo troškove i reducirali potrebe, naučili smo se živjeti sa malo; ali kao i mamica, smislili smo par dobrih projekata u našoj firmi koji donose dovoljno novca da živimo skromno a opet imamo sve što nam treba. A pored toga nemamo niti jedan kredit, više, sve smo otplatili, i sad je stvarno život puno lakši, ko da više nema omče oko vrata. Također, jako pazimo na skupu/jeftinu struju, tako da imamo tajmere na svim perilicama koje peru samo jedan put dnevno od 05-07, ne gledamo TV, a ako ga upalimo onda je to navečer, kompjutere gasimo. Pazimo i na vodu, benzin. Auto čuvamo i nismo u 5 godina imali nikakav kvar niti potrebu za popravcima. Robu najčešče "nasljedimo" tj. dobijemo na poklon nešto što netko drugi ne nosi, pa ja to ili malo preradim ako je potreba, Š kupujemo ovdje na burzi i puno toga dobije na poklon. Trošak autosjedalice i kolica koje smo uzeli nove smo ukalkulirali par mjeseci prije pa smo štedili za to. Snalazimo se na svakakve načine. A vjerujte mi to je za mene bio lagani udarac, preči sa totalne non šalantne šopingholičarke u nekog tko pogleda nešto predivno na polici robne kuće, zaslini, al se skulira i ne uzme to jer mi ne treba. UH! Bude mi i dan danas teško odoliti nekoj stvarčici za kuću ali fakat mi ništa ne treba a i ono čega nemam snađem se.
> 
> Jedino na čemu ne štedimo su knjige i zdrava ishrana. Mjesečno naručim 4-5 knjiga a svaki dan imamo 2 skuhana jela i to sve svježe s pjace ili iz vrta. 2 puta tjedno ribu, puno voča povrča i salata. E na to meni brat bratu ode 3-4 soma mjesečno. Ostalo je sve lagano za isfinancirati.


Vrlo slično je i kod nas.
Ja sam začuđena koliko malo toga je STVARNO potrebno, i slobodom koju sam dobila ovim odricanjem. Zvuči isfurano, ali mene stvarno više stvari ne vuku od kad imam tu neku sreću i mir. Istodobno, što nam doista treba, ili nas veseli, priuštimo si. Ali za razliku od nekad nema impulzivne kupnje... ja priznajem da sam dolazila s posla, u vrećicama koješta, od omiljenih papirnica i parfumerija do sitnica za kuću, kuhanje, čišćenje... i onda sam bila tako umorna da to nisam ni otvorila. Stajalo u vrećicama. Čisti adrenalin kupnje... Sad je to puno drugačije, i sretnija sam.

----------


## pikula

Ja ne ustajem rano, nego oko 7 -taman na spremanje u školu, pripremimo sve večer prije i onda dan kreće natempirano, alo ja se puno bolje osjećam kad spavam od o7, ako se dignem ranije kao da sam pod vodom cijeli dan. Takva sam uvijek bila, ali sve stignem i ovako. Ja nisam spavala skoro 4 godine noćnog dojenja i raznog bdjenja zbog viroza i sad se tako s guštom naspavam, da mužu idem na živce. Pita me kako mogu toliko spavat  :Smile:  Al ja se ne dam spavam dok mogu, može još koja beba svaki čas.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Cure , bilježim temu. 
U meni se lomi već godinama (i prije bebija) da budem domaćica, da uživam u svom radu i imanju. Da imam živad i živine, vrt i voćnjak i puuunoooo cvijeća. No eto spletom okolnosti udala se za crkvenog miša koji ima manje od mene i suđeno nam je (neko vrijeme) raditi, nemam petero djece (što mi je bila želja), ali imam jedno koje mi je sve na svijetu. srećom imamo kuću i svoji smo na svome, no sve oko kuće se sporo odvija. Kredit smo otplatili pa mirno spavamo, ali financijski se sad treba oporaviti, a mm nikak da dobije posao za stalno. Da ga ima, već bih davnih dana hranila ujutro i navečer kokice, pekla domaći kruh svaki dan, muzla koze i radila sir. Al eto- trenutno to ne radim.
Od kad je V. krenula u vrtić (tjedan dana) očajna sam i jadna i nikako nemogu prihvatiti da ju neću vidjeti od 7,30 do 16,30. Premalo mi vremena ostaje za nas. MM radi svakak i zbilja se rijetko vidimo, a sad bu to još rijeđe kad se vratim na posao. No to smatram prelaznim vremenom. Trenutno to tako mora biti, a od iduće godine će nadam se biti drugačije. 
A možda dobijem i otkaz  :Smile: ! To bi me vjerojatno pokrenulo-ovak se ne usudim- eto šta ti je balkanac i pojam"radi do penzije u istoj firmi"!

Kad uspijem u tome da sam "samo mama kod kuće" odmah ću se ovdje pohvaliti!

----------


## pikula

Sandra-zvrk držim fige da ti se želje ostvare.Super je da oduvijek znaš što želiš i imaš plan, pa makar i odgođen. Ja sam prvo morala deset puta pogrješiti i roditi dvoje djece dok sam shvatila što zapravo želim i onda sve to otpetljati u rikverc, tako da mi se čini da si usprkos financ.situac. u velikoj prednosti.  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Ja također riješavam u našoj kući "papirnate" stvari - plaćam račune, pošaljem poslovne emailove koji su potrebni MM-u ili ocu, svratim kad treba u ured i pomognem u poslu, nedavno sam ga i zamijenila bila na jedan dan... Ali sve to, dakle, kao "vanjski suradnik"  :Grin: 

Nemam vrt, cvijeće, životinje, ne znam ni dugme prišiti, kamoli nešto sašiti i isheklati i, najiskrenije, nemam niti najmanju volju za time, nisam taj tip.

Ali zato se uživam igrati i maziti i ljubiti sa svojom djevojčicom, šetati je, čitati joj knjigice... Naravno, tu je i čišćenje, kuhanje, pranje, tako da ima tu posla i nije baš da Bogu kradem dane. Ipak, svaki dan si priuštim svoje trenutke kada čitam, surfam na netu i pišem - to je vrijeme kada ona spava i kada sam sama sa sobom i zaista uživam u tome.

----------


## Annie

Evo još jedne mame-kućanice. U doba kada još nismo imali djece,nisam mogla zamisliti da nastavim raditi na svome poslu i odgajam djecu. Jednotavno, odlazak na posao u 7 i vraćanje kući u 17 (iako kod mene nije bilo prekovremenih),nisu mi bila opcija uz djecu. Jer kako možeš uživati u njima 3 sata dnevno,uz obavljanje kućanskih poslova?
I onda sam odlučila, završila magisterij, otvorila svoju firmu i preselila je kući. S obzirom da nemam fiksno radno vrijeme, radila sam kada bih imala najviše inspiracije i to posao koji volim. S vremenom su došli i vanjski suradnici,lagano sam se rasteretila kada je stiglo prvo djete,ali sam i dalje radila. Kod kuće sam provela 2 godine sa svakim od njih (što planiram i s trećim) i to mi je najvredniji dio života. Iako je bilo i vremena kada sam bila luda od kuće, ne bih ovo mjenjala ni za kakav posao na svijetu.
I,kao što su cure napisale, nema spavanja do 9...

----------


## Zdenka2

Pratim vašu temu; zgodno ste društvo. Ja sam vam donekle blizu - nisam kućanica i ne bih ostavila posao, ali, stjecajem okolnosti, isto kao Annie, uglavnom radim od kuće. To je neko rješenje između, za mene idealno. Vaše odluke smatram hrabrima na više razina - spojene su s različitim rizicima, ali ići za onim što čovjek duboko u sebi osjeća da je ispravno je za svakoga jedini pravi put. 

Javljam se jer mi je za uho zapela Ifigenijina rečenica da ju je obitelj poticala na svjetovni uspjeh jer je bila ateistička. Ima li poticanje takvih vrijednosti kod djece stvarno veze s vjerom? Postavljam to pitanje, jer ja sam vjernica, a istovremeno izuzetno ambiciozna u struci i silno volim svoj posao (znanost), a moja vjernička obitelj poticala je mene i sestre na obrazovanje i ravnopravnost s muškarcima u poslu i u obitelji.

----------


## gumbek

Ja sam T i želja mi je kad rodim što duže ostati doma sa svojim djetetom tak da nam je ovo test-faza.
Za sada nam dosta dobro ide i zadovoljni smo.
Nemamo puno ali mislim da imamo dovoljno.
Reducirali smo troškove,pratimo akcije,ne naručujemo klopu(to smo znali raditi kad sam ja bila previše zaposlena),ono što me najviše veseli je da sam otkrila prilično uspješnu kuharicu u sebi,nismo kupili najskuplji kindač i kolica,robica polako stiže od klinaca iz familije,sama sam napravila šablone za zid,sveki mi uleti ako treba nešto sašit-sad smo u fazi posteljine za bebu i nisam nesretna što ne hodam po dućanima i trpam u kolica (moja beba će imati sve same unikate,maminih ruku djelo :Razz: )

Sve u svemu,uživam u novoj ulozi.
Nadam se da će potrajati. Imamo kredit za stan ali snalazimo se nekako za sad.
MM radi više nego prije ali je zadovoljan jer kad dođe s posla ima topli ručak i dostupnu ženu koju odvede na sladoled ili kavu.
Prije nam je to bila nemoguća misija jer sam ja bila ta koja je radila non-stop!
Ako nema para za nešto veće,mi zadovoljni i sa skinutim filmom s neta i home made kokicama :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

Ja sam sad doma jer sam na porodiljnom s trećim, ne namjeravam ne raditi, čisto zbog financija i planiranja izgradnje kuće... Imam sreće pa radim doma, mogu si sama odrediti radno vrijeme, stariji uskoro kreću u vrtić pa ću imati više vremena za poslove i za firmu i za kuću...
Nas 5 trošimo dosta novaca, morali smo kupiti novi auto, sad nas čeka kupovina novih sjedalica za svo troje jer su ove dotrajale, kimbač koristimo od mm, isto kao i posteljinu koju je sveki savršeno sačuvala, hrpu stvari dobe i nasljede, ja im kupim i nove odjeće da imaju za izlaske, rođendane, mise... kupujem i tenisice, crocse, cipele.. dakle ono nužno jer to ničije ne nose... ne idemo u kino, ne izlazimo na ručkove i večere osim kad smo tipa na moru, pizzu naručimo ako jednom u dva mjeseca, znamo tu i tamo otići na kavu, u dućanima kupujemo nužno, veš perem i peglam ponoći, kao i suđe tako da, iskreno, ne znam točno gdje bi mogla uštedjeti pa da mogu ne raditi... Ali isto tako mi je bitno da imam za izlete... da mogu klince odvesti vikendom u muzej, u kazalište, u Trakošćan, otići na sljeme, na Trsat, na Međugorje, obići sve naše lijepe gradove tipa Varaždina, Bjelovara.... 
Dakle, kod mene je ipak prevladala opcija da sam polukućanica  :Smile:  bar za sada... a tko zna, možda jednog dana kad izgradimo kuću, ću i ja napokon imati koze koje toliko želim i svoj mali vrt, kokice... pa ću biti i ja prava kućanica.... Za sada je ovako....

----------


## *mamica*

> Javljam se jer mi je za uho zapela Ifigenijina rečenica da ju je obitelj poticala na svjetovni uspjeh jer je bila ateistička. Ima li poticanje takvih vrijednosti kod djece stvarno veze s vjerom? Postavljam to pitanje, jer ja sam vjernica, a istovremeno izuzetno ambiciozna u struci i silno volim svoj posao (znanost), a moja vjernička obitelj poticala je mene i sestre na obrazovanje i ravnopravnost s muškarcima u poslu i u obitelji.


Ako gledam iz svog iskustva, nema veze, jer i ja potječem iz vjerničke obitelji u kojoj se jaaaako cijene obrazovanje i rad (iznad svega) i stalno sam poticana na visoko obrazovanje. A na ravnopravnost? Paaa, da, ali kod mojih ta ravnopravnost izgleda tako da ja budem vrhunska u svom poslu, ali istodobno i vrhunska domaćica kojoj će muž biti glava kuće - e pa to nikako ne ide zajedno. Niti je realno u praksi, niti je u redu prema meni, niti je moj način razmišljanja takav.

Meni je zanimljivo jer otkrivam nove stvari o sebi i u sebi. Kuhanje mi je uvijek bilo mrsko, a sada... Uživam isprobati nešto novo, obradovati muža dobrim jelom.. Maštam o danu kada će biti Božić, a moja curica i ja ćemo zajedno praviti kolače i peći kekse. I kako ću joj dati da sama napravi svoje keksiće, sa svojim kalupima i svojim ukrasima i kako će ona biti sretna i ponosna. Nikada ne bih rekla da ću uživati u takvim stvarima!

Nikada ne bih rekla da mi neće biti toliko teško odreći se vlastite komocije i spavanja, da mi neće biti teško stopedesettisuća puta ustati za njom. Nikada ne bih rekla da ću moći biti toliko strpljiva i nježna, ja koja sam tako temperamentna, burne naravi i lakih živaca. Da ću se moći suzdržati od vikanja i udaraca i milijun puta je strpljivo vratiti od te nesretne ladice koju uporno otvara... Sve dok ne shvati da ju ne smije otvarati.

Bilo bi mi jako žao propustiti sve te lijepe, tople trenutke... Doći će dan kada će ona poći u vrtić, pa i u školu, ali tada će već biti spremna za lagano djelomično osamostaljivanje, tada će već pomalo krenuti svojim putem. 
Ponekad se pitam hoću li joj uvijek biti ovoliko potrebna? Hoću li moći od posla njoj pomagati oko škole, oko priredbi, voziti je na izvanškolske aktivnosti.... 
Što kada se ona uda, ako Bog da rodi, a ja radim? Hoću li joj moći od posla biti pomoć, čuvati dijete kad god joj zatreba...?

----------


## pikula

I meni je ambicija da jednom budem unaprjeđena u baku, ako Bog da, i nadam se da ću taj odgovoran posao dočekati spremna .  :Smile:  Ja sam isto vjernica i shvaćam to tako da smo svi kao ljudi ravnopravni i da smo svi jedni drugima bližnji, ali trudim se živjeti svoju ulogu žene različito od muževe, ali tek se učim. Malo kao u ovoj turskoj sapunici 10001 noć. Baka sve pripremi, a Deda odluči. _lol_ ja sam u svojoj obitelji imala primjer liberalnog hipi  (ne toliko materijalističkog, ali je obrazovanje isto bilo uzdignuto na najuzvišenije mjesto iznad svih uvjerenja i mogućih ciljeva u životu) pristupa generacije mojih roditelja i religioznih baka i djedova koji su bili patrijahalni u ovom stilu koji sam opisala - nisu mogli jedni bez drugih. Deda nije znao jesti bez bake ili dati otkaz u firmi bez da mu ona podastre cv cijele obitelji zaposlenika, a baka je govorila slušajte dedu on zna, pitat ćemu dedu on će odlučiti isl. I meni se više svidio potonji primjer. U njemu sam vidjela više topline, sklada, funkcionalnosti -više djece između ostalog, nego u ovom modernom beskrajnom vijećanju i dogovaranju koje me iscrppljivalo i kao dijete takvih roditelja i u početku mog braka. Naravno, da je trebalo dosta vremena da obavim tu tranizciju i naravno puno molitve, ali sad mi je baš srce na mjestu i to mi je uvelike olakšalo odluku da ostanem kod kuće i prepustim mu prostor i dam podršku da razvija svoju karijeru. 
Moram s vama podjeliti ovaj apsurd, otkad smo krenuli s ovim temama, nikad mi se više honorarnih poslova nije nudilo, skupila bih  i više od punog radnog vremena da ih sve prihvatim,ali  neću. Sjest ću i prema svojem dnevnom rapsoredu vidjeti što se uklapa, a da se isplati- da ne potrošimo više nego zaradimo kako to ponekad biva kod povremnih poslova  :Smile:

----------


## M&M

Čitam Vas cijeli dan pomalo i divim se.....  čitam s posla  :Sad: 
Zaista ste predivne postove napisale.

Ja naime sanjam i sanjarim kako ću naći načina da budem kućanica. Uživam u toj ulozi, pogotovo sada kad imam malo dijete koje me dista treba. Trenutno nemam financijske mogučnosti za tako što, pogotovo jer smo krenuli u proces izgradnje vlastitog doma. Stalno se lomi u meni jesam li sebična zato što želim biti doma i pružiti sebe djetetu ili mu trebam pružiti nekakvo materijalno neću reči blagostanje ali sigurnost. 

Tražim i tražim i beskrajno sam tužna jer ne znam što bih mogla raditi od doma da zaradim barem 40 - 50% svojih sadašnjih primanja. 

Volim raditi i to me zaista ispunjava kad vidim da moj trud i rad netko cijeni ali mislim da bi moje dijete jednom djeca također cijenila kada bi za njih uvijek bila baš tamo gdje me trebaju.
Kako da si/nam pomognem ? Imate li savjet?

----------


## hm

Kako smo nedavno izgradili kuću i zato smo (pre)opterećeni kreditima, na žalost, nije bilo šanse da niti nakon trećeg djeteta ostanem kod kuće.
Osim toga što sam mrtva umorna od jurnjave po cijele dane i vrlo sam nesretna jer mi je to premalo vremena s mojim prinčevima. Često imam dojam da je jedino kvalitetno vrijeme koje provedemo skupa vikendom, jer iako je svo vrijeme nakon posla pa do njihovog odlaska na spavanje posvećeno samo njima, malo je sve to (a često smo i MM i ja mrtvi umorni što od posla, što od kućanski obveza koje onda odrađujemo navečer kad oni zaspu).
Meni bi bila prihvatljiva i varijanta s pola radnog vremena za što se iskreno nadam da ću kroz neko vrijeme uspjeti ostvariti. tada bi se sve bolje moglo posložiti.
U svakom slučaju ovakvo stanje ne može potrajati duže od godine dana, jer najstariji tada kreće u školu, a uz ovakav ritam života i jednog malog školarca koji je još uz to na granici hiperaktivnosti, svi ćemo izgorjeti.
Dobro mi dođe kad vas čitam jer ulijeva nadu i daje dodatnu hrabrost za neke rezove koji se moraju napraviti za veću sreću obitelji i na kraju krajeva vlastitu.

----------


## pikula

M&M ne znam u kojoj si branši, neke se daju prebaciti na pola radnog vremena od doma, neke nikako. Probaj s mužem staviti financ.konstrukciju na papir i usporediti koliko vas košta čuvanje i svi troškovi vezani uz tvoj odlazak na posao  i gdje bi sve mogli uštedjeti tvojim angažmanom od doma,kad dobijete neki konkretan iznos možda ispadne da vam nedostaje manje nego što vam se čini pa se to može urediti nekim jednostavnijim honorarnim poslom ili nekim kreativnim hobijem koji se može unovčiti. S druge strane kod gradnje kuće možda možete nešto odgoditi kod uređenja, možda se neki troškovi mogu skresati, pa kasnije kad su klinci veći urediti do kraja, a da to ne šteti kući? Ne znam nabacujem ideje. Dok je pikač mali možda da napravite samo najnužnije pa se kasnije bacite na posao? 
virni ovo za inspiraciju
http://www.crown.org/Tools/Calculato...OneIncome.aspx

http://www.athomemoms.com/
http://www.ivillage.com/4-things-sta...6-a-129003?p=2

----------


## Bobica

ajmo malo o meni - hihihi
ja nisam kućanica - ali maštam o tome! na porodiljnom sam bila malo više od dvije godine - 8mjeseci mirovanje pa 12mjeseci porodiljni pa još 6 mjeseci njega djeteta - sad Buba ima 18mj i ona kreće u jaslice a ja na posao
moram priznati da je ovih 6mjeseci njege bilo najljepših 6mjeseci mog života
Buba je radoznala super-slatka-vesela djevojčica i mi smo si super frendice!

financije? 
čuvanje trudnoće me zateklo na minimalcu od 1800kn - pa je tako proteklo i prvih i drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog.
sa kiselim osmjehom sam slušala frendice koje su kukale kako drugih šest mjeseci padaju na bijednih 2500kn
a meni je tih bijednih 2500 bilo čak 700kn više od mojih primanja! 
mm ima prosječnu plaću, mali momački kredit za auto i taman novaca za sve naše režije, gorivo, pelene i sve igračke koje naša damica može poželjeti! porodiljna naknada je bila za hranu i taman! stvarno nam ništa nije falilo, ali smo pazili na svaku kunu! i nikada nikome nismo kukali  - za razliku od frendica koje su imale SAMO 2500.
naučili smo da su To sokovi isto što i Jucy ali puno jefinijii - i ostale male trikove velikih supermarketa!  :Wink: 

svi su mislili da ću se ranije vratiti na posao - zbog love ali ne i mi. izračunali smo da idem raditi za 4000kn koliko bi mi bila plaća a da neku tetu plaćamo da nam čuva dijete minimalno 2000kn- jer nemamo bake u blizini - nije nam se svidjelo!
njega djeteta je donjela i koju kunicu više - 2100 + 800kn doplatak - ali tada je i djevojčica koštala više - počela je nositi cipele -  :Wink:  puno smo se šalili kako joj 6 mjeseci nismo kupovali hranu nego smo proizvodili doma - iz eko mljekare (isključivo dojenje) a 12 mjeseci joj nismo kupovali cipele jer nije hodala pa je živjela u čarapicama -  :Wink:  
da se netko ne zabrine za nas - moram naglasiti da sam bila na njezi zbog distonog sindroma (jako blago motoričko odstupanje od tablica koje je netko postavio a mi iskoristili da ja ostanem duže doma)

sada ja radim, Bubica je u jaslicama - jako smo tužne! dobro možda je njoj ipak malo bolje u jaslicama nego meni na poslu - hihihihih  :Wink:  ali mi imao cilj - čekam još koju  plaću da si podignem prosjek za novi porodiljni. zvuči pororačunato? naravno - ipak nas je sada troje sa željom za četvrtim! i jedva čekam Bubimira da sve ponovimo!

a i ovu temu ću pratiti pa mi možda sine kakva dobra ideja i onda ostanem kod kuće još dugo i dugo!

----------


## Bobica

pikula - odlični linkovi, baš si draga!  :Wink:  tenks!

----------


## Bobica

*gumbek* - ti si ja, ja sam ti - sve tako i kod nas!  :Very Happy: 

i da ne bi ja sad javljala jedan po jedan koliko mi koji vaš post znači. malo sam si glupa kad ovako svako malo nešto mi padne na pamet pa javljam , jer ja zapravo na dijelove detaljno čitam sve postove. 
Zaključak - *pikula* ti si meni super - tema mi je odlična i sve mame kod kuće ....  ja  :Heart:  vas!

----------


## pikula

Bobica tenks pišemo se  :Love:

----------


## *mamica*

> Volim raditi i to me zaista ispunjava kad vidim da moj trud i rad netko cijeni ali mislim da bi moje dijete jednom djeca također cijenila kada bi za njih uvijek bila baš tamo gdje me trebaju.
> Kako da si/nam pomognem ? Imate li savjet?


Za početak prestani si postavljati ovakva pitanja i nabijati si grižnju savjesti. Ništa bolje od uživanja u svom poslu i u svojoj djeci. Ako moraš raditi i još k tome radiš ono što voliš... Zašto bi moralo biti drukčije?
Već sam na jednoj drugoj temi napisala da dobar roditelj može puno toga dati svom djetetu u malo vremena. Quality time je po meni jako bitan i sigurna sam da možeš svojoj djeci dati sve što im je potrebno onda kada nisi na poslu. I sigurna sam da te tvoje dijete voli i cijeni i zna da si uvijek tu za njega. 
Toplina doma i materijalna sigurnost igraju dosta jaku ulogu u složnosti obitelji jer puno je se lakše voljeti i slagati kada nemaš materijalnih i financijskih briga. Samo pazi na to da u vremenu koje provedeš s djetetom daš sve od sebe, da ono osjeti svu tvoju ljubav i biti će sve u redu!

----------


## pikula

Ništa se ne mora, ali kad je dijete malo, ako te srce vuče, vrijedi razmisliti  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Kako smo nedavno izgradili kuću i zato smo (pre)opterećeni kreditima, na žalost, nije bilo šanse da niti nakon trećeg djeteta ostanem kod kuće.
> Osim toga što sam mrtva umorna od jurnjave po cijele dane i vrlo sam nesretna jer mi je to premalo vremena s mojim prinčevima. Često imam dojam da je jedino kvalitetno vrijeme koje provedemo skupa vikendom, jer iako je svo vrijeme nakon posla pa do njihovog odlaska na spavanje posvećeno samo njima, malo je sve to (a često smo i MM i ja mrtvi umorni što od posla, što od kućanski obveza koje onda odrađujemo navečer kad oni zaspu).
> Meni bi bila prihvatljiva i varijanta s pola radnog vremena za što se iskreno nadam da ću kroz neko vrijeme uspjeti ostvariti. tada bi se sve bolje moglo posložiti.
> U svakom slučaju ovakvo stanje ne može potrajati duže od godine dana, jer najstariji tada kreće u školu, a uz ovakav ritam života i jednog malog školarca koji je još uz to na granici hiperaktivnosti, svi ćemo izgorjeti.
> Dobro mi dođe kad vas čitam jer ulijeva nadu i daje dodatnu hrabrost za neke rezove koji se moraju napraviti za veću sreću obitelji i na kraju krajeva vlastitu.


Prvo da čestitam na izgrađenoj kući! To je velika stvar! Nadam se da ćete te kredite otplatiti što je moguće prije, i da ćeš eventualno dobiti posao na pola radnog vremena.
Nama bliske obitelji ove godine prvi puta šalju djecu u školu i vidim koliki je to zahtjev na roditelje, pa se nadam i da ćeš sve to nekako zgombati dok sin ne krene u školu.
Moj ima još dvije godine do škole i stvarno se trudim zubima i nogama da ostanem doma i to s njim prođem... a onda i s malenom, koja do škole ima još pet godina. Ne gine me dakle deset godina doma, barem, i samo se nadam da ćemo to financijski nekako zgurati.
Ja se nadam da ću uspjeti nešto zgombati za zaraditi, ali još mi nije najjasnije kako. U procesu sam razmišljanja i traženja. Nemam pojma. Kad nešto zgombam - prijavit ću  :Smile:  
Eto, posve razumijem i suosjećam!
Što se iskustva s novcima tiče, Pikula je dobro rekla - izračunaj koliko  REALNO košta tvoj boravak van kuće - tu idu i kave s kolegama (kod mene se puno kave pilo  :Smile: ), i ako ima običaja da se plaća ručak vani (jedan dan jedan, drugi dan drugi...) i poslovna obleka, i putovanje, i kupovanje hrane po lokalnim, manjim i skupljim dućanima... sve ono što ne bi radila da si doma
A u drugu kategoriju upišeš što bi sve uštedjela da si doma - ne znam, od čuvanja djece i mogućnosti da mužu doma skuhaš užinu, do više vremena za povoljniju nabavku nekih stvari.

----------


## M&M

Joj cure hvala! Pikula hvala na linkovima pogledati ću kad  dođem doma, sad ne mogu.

*mamica* volim svoj posao, ali kako sam se vratila nazad stvari (rekla bih naravno) nisu iste. Nisu povoljne za mene, to je ono što me još više tjera na razmišljanje da budem sa svojim djetetom. Opet s druge strane imam gotovo fiksno radno vijeme i  solidnu plaću, koja stiže na vrijeme, te stvari su danas rijetkost, a kad odlazim s posla sada znam kud idem i koji mi je cilj.
Pokušat ću sa MM zbrojiti što nam sve treba, zaista treba i u kojem najkračem roku si možemo priuštiti takvo što. Nažalost pola moje plaće ode na kredite i još troškovi života. Olakotna okolnost nam je što su nam troškovi režija minimalni, jer smo kod mojih roditelja. Čuvanje na sreću su jaslice, a backup svekrva koja može uskočiti kad god treba. 
Moje viđenje je za minimalno tri godine, s time da za godinu dana planiram drugo dijete, pa to nekako ispada za godinu, vidjet ću. Nadam se da ću dotad smisliti čime bih se mogla baviti doma. Hm moja branša....  ja sam negdje između dvije branše od koje bi u jednoj mogla od doma, ali bojim se nemam dovoljno znanja, a u drugoj imam znanja ali mi možda malo fali iskustva  :Smile:  Definitivno mi nedostaje nekakav plan. 
Potaknule ste me da se pokrenem i na tome vam velika hvala. Svaka ideja savjet za preživljavanje dobro je došla  :Smile:

----------


## hm

Ifi - hvala ti na podršci. 
Puno mi znači vidjeti i znati da ima dosta isto/sličnomišljenika.
Što se zbrajanja tiče, sve smo to već više puta prevrtili, ali to da ja radim je financijski još uvijek najbolja varijanta. 
Ja vrtim neke nove/dodatne kombinacije kroz glavu i nadam se da će se od istih nešto i realizirati kroz koji mjesec, a to bi onda trebalo omogućiti da uživam u ulozi mame i kućanice barem djelomično.

----------


## pikula

Prosrfajte malo stayathomemom sajtove i forume, kad stignete ima stvarno raznolikih iskustava. Kao što spomenuh na nekoj temi ima roditelja koji godinama planiraju kako ostat is djecom pa čak i samo godinu dana doma u pubertetu i pišu o tome kako je to iskustvo bilo korisno. Kad čovjek razmišlja o ostvarenjuusvojih snova često se žurimo ili odustajemo, a zapravo je moguće ili s vremenom ili djelomično ili... Glavno je biti sigurna da to želite koa obitelj i imati pažnju na tome dok se ne otvori neka mogućnost.

----------


## alef

Bas super tema, nadam se da ce se nabarti kakvih pametnih i korisnih savjeta i iskustava, ono, bez filozofiranja kao na filozofskom  :Smile:  Ja se smatram poludomacicom jer radim od kuce... Za sada uzivam, ali cini mi se da bih bila sretnija sa jos nekom "vankucnom" aktivnoscu tipa nekog kursa isl.

----------


## Ifigenija

Domaćice moje drage,
kako izgledaju po prilici vaši dnevni rasporedi i koliko ste zadovoljne takvim redom?
Ja se još malo mučim jer uz razumnog petogodišnjaka imam i ludu dvogodišnjakinju (slatku, al ko majmunček je cijeli dan...) pa kadgod nešto krenem raditi, stoput prekinem i tako... još nisam našla zlatni rez svojega dana i sve mote koje bi mi omogućile da živim mirnije i bolje  :Smile: 
E, i nisam mm-a trenirala u vještini - ovo nije pansion, ovo je i tvoj dom, tako da sad i to radim... al ide na bolje  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

A mene zanima koliko uspiejte naprimjer dnevno se podružiti s frendicama, popiti kavu ili što vas već veseli- da li jeto svaki dan, jednom tjedno ili ?

----------


## pikula

Shvatile ste, vjerujem, da sam u brzini natrućkala svašta. Dakle koliko često imate vremena i prilike za druženje, fitnes, šetnju u društvu prijateljica, susjeda...?

----------


## Ifigenija

> Shvatile ste, vjerujem, da sam u brzini natrućkala svašta. Dakle koliko često imate vremena i prilike za druženje, fitnes, šetnju u društvu prijateljica, susjeda...?


Evo, ja ću odgovoriti.
Za kratku kavu imam vremena svako jutro, i svako poslijepodne.
Obično se se susjedom sjednem i kafenišemo dok se djeca igraju, ali to je par puta tjedno, na više sati, iako bi mi, iskreno, više pasalo svaki dan - pa kraće. Ali ovo je najbolje što možemo u danim okolnostima, i djeca su jako zadovoljna. 
Zapravo bih imala i više prilike za kavu i šetnji - kad bih imala s kime.
Žene koje rade preko tjedna jedva stignu (osim iznimno, navečer, ali to mogu zanemariti koliko je rijetko), domaćice dolaze u obzir ako su blizu i ako imaju auto. Imam dragu prijateljicu domaćicu na drugom dijelu grada i nikad ne pijemo kavu jer su njezini dani rastrzani odvođenjem i dovođenjem školaraca i vrtićara i jedne malene koju ima dom. Ona bi mogla kafenisati, ali želi da su joj sva djeca doma na ručku. S tom obitelji se viđamo vikendima, svi skupa.

Imam jednu dragu domaćicu na malo dalje, s njom se vidim kad netko ima auto i kad ulovimo intermezzo. 

Više se družim kad je koja prijateljica na porodiljnom, iako to isto ovisi o raspoloživosti auta i lokaciji gdje se živi.

Što se izlazaka navečer tiče u kino, na neke hobije ili slično, idem kad mi se ide, praktično to znači tjedno jednom izađem, ili više, ako mi se ide, nekad preskočim po tjedan i tako.

Na fitness ne idem, ali krenut ću trčati. Ne znam kako ću s time, ali to si dugujem, zbog zdravlja. 

Malena je premala da ide sa mnom, doma naravno sami ne mogu ostati, pa mi preostaje samo navečer.

----------


## Bobica

> A mene zanima koliko uspiejte naprimjer dnevno se podružiti s frendicama, popiti kavu ili što vas već veseli- da li jeto svaki dan, jednom tjedno ili ?


e meni su u moje dvije godine bivanja kod kuće falile frendice. sve sam stizala i imala vremena za kavice i šetnjice ali one nisu - svi su radili ujutro! a popodne ili uvečer - kad bi njima pasalo je meni mm bio doma i htjela sam biti sa njim!! i tako sam se nekako i otuđila od njih možda čak! 
jer i kad su imale godišnji ili slobodne dane one bi nekako radije ujutro spavale i odmarale - kao da nemaju naviku ni želju jutarnjeg druženja?!?! svi oko mene bi se družili popodne i uvečer - a to meni ne odgovara! 
sada kada ja radim prije podne opet popodne i uvečer želim biti kod kuće i družiti se sa svojom obitelji!

ja sam idealan kandidat za seliti u nepoznatu zemlju, nepoznatog jezika jer mi je moja obitelj dovoljna i uopće mi ne fale 
ljudi!?!? hm, možda bi se trebala zamisliti nad ovim šta sam sad osvjestila!?  :Wink:

----------


## Rebbeca

Vremena bi u principu imala svaki dan, nekih sat-dva... e sad, druga je stvar kako to ukomponirati sa frendicom/susjedom a da obje stignemo skuhati ručak na vrijeme da djeca jedu prije škole, pregledati zadaće...
Nekada to ispadne 2 puta tjedno, nekada jednom u 2 tjedna, mislim, govorim isključivo o kavici.

U kino ili šetnje idem sa obitelji, na fitnes/aerobik trenutno nejdem, ali išla sam nekoliko godina na slične aktivnosti 2 puta tjedno, sa frendicom.
Ona više nema volje/vremena, a ja bih išla kad bi koja frendica bila zainteresirana... di ćeš bolje nego u teretani na bic 30-40 min. a tema za pričanje pregršt... uživancija!!!

----------


## pikula

Uh, zvuči divno ovo čavrljanje uz bicikl  :Smile:  Samo što mi je preskup sport, pogotovo što najčešće uspijem otići jednom tjedno  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Još uvijek sam bliska sa svojim društvom iz škole. Vremena imam jer mi kćer ide jako rano spavati, tako da nije nikakav problem izaći navečer na piće, kavu i sl. Samo što ja to ne koristim svakodnevno ili "svakotjedno". Odem na piće 1-2 tjedno, vani, baš na izlazak, jednom u dva mjeseca. Ali ni to nije pravilo, to je, ajmo reć, u prosjeku, nekada se zna dogoditi da čitav mjesec ne odem na kavu/piće. Čujemo se gotovo svakodnevno. 

S druge strane, i muž je jako dobar sa svojim društvom iz škole koje je, za razliku od mog, već poženjeno/poudato, imaju i djecu, pa vrlo često organiziramo obiteljska druženja, par puta mjesečno.

Tako da se ne mogu požaliti na društveni život, on je jako dobar. 

Fitness.. išla sam i planiram opet. I opet je plan to raditi navečer, kada kći zaspe i kada muž može ostati uz nju dok ona spava. Tako da ustvari nitko u obitelji i ne osjeti moje odsustvo. Samo se moram nekako organizirati da kućanske poslove ne ostavljam za večer, jer najčešće to radim ujutro, dok ona doručkuje i kada zaspi i navečer kada opet zaspi. Dok je budna, pomalo pospremam koliko mogu, odrađujem papirnate poslove... Najčešće se ipak posvetim njoj, igranju, šetnji, čitanju, maženju.

A osim toga sada je burno razdoblje kada se selimo i uređujemo stan, tako da mi i to oduzima puno vremena tijekom dana. Eto... to je neka moja svakodnevnica i način na koji iskorištavam vrijeme s kojim raspolažem.

----------


## pikula

i ja isto  :Smile:  Rekla sam da ću uplatiti nešto da senagradim kad mi ne ostane ništa za raditi navečer  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Za druženje nemam previše vremena. Nađem se tu i tamo na popodnevnoj kafici i šetnji sa frendicama. Možda 1-2 puta mjesečno. 
Tjedno idem 3 puta na pijacu, to mi uzme jedno 2-3 sata ujutro. Dečko ide samnom pa je sve to skupa malo kompliciranije al on voli pa ga vodim.
Ujutro dan počinje sa kafenisanjem sa mm-em, doručkujemo svaki dan na terasi, to nam uzme sat vremena, on onda giba na posao, a ja na poslove. Dečko ujutro ima ritam da jedno 2-3 sata bude u svom vrtiću - pogotovo od kd je otkrio tutu, pa tad stignem sredit kuću i malo prosurfat netom ako taj dan ne idem na pijacu. Onda on papa pa ide na spavanac a ja u vrt. Iza toga kuham ručak a Š je več budan pa je on ili samnom ili puze tuda negdje okolo, i iza ručka mm i Š idu u sobu čitat i igrat se a ja se bacam na "hobije" ili zimnica, ili čitanje ili posao na komp u fušu kad ga ima. Prije večernje šetnje Š papa kašicu, pa šetnja, pa kupanac, pa papanje, pa spavanac, i onda mm i ja zajedno sredimo pjate, robu, ili što več treba. Malo čitanja prije spavanja ili film i to je to.

Mi imamo doduše jedno pravilo. Mm ne radi a ja ne redim nit ne kuham vikendom. Za Subotu i Nedjelju se spremamo cijeli tjedan, u Petak skuham ručak za 2 dana a u Nedjelju naručimo ili vadimo nešto iz frizera. Ta dva dana su nam totalna uživancija, samo nas 4 (Roza naš pas je broj 4) idemo u prirodu u šetnje (kupanje), na kafice, na sladoled, posjetimo neke frendove ili oni dođu u nas, kino, izložbe itd...što god nam se da.

Ali ima dana, kao danas, kad se probudim extremno umorna, jer se Š budio svako 45 minuta a ja sam dojila dojila dojila u nedogled cijelu noć, pa je onda kuća kaos, ručka nema, ja hodam rasčupana i polu otvorenih očiju. Tad mi je organizacija 0 bodova, a mm često uzme slobodan dan jer nema šanse da ja sama pohvatam sve konce  :Grin: 

Kad odemo na selo i Š bude malo veći biti će puno više posla, a brijem i da ćemo ukinut tu subotu neradnu i odmor ostaviti samo za nedjelju.

----------


## MoMo

biljezim si tremu. nemam vremena sve iscitati ali cu sutra kad zavrsim neke hitne poslove. i moram teci da su mi pocetni postovi donijeli neki mir -jer sam trenutno rastrzana izmedju velike zelje da se nakon 3 goduine vratin na posao ( van kuce) straha kako ce to sve izgeldati ali i cinjenice da je skoro nemoguce naci posao makar u mojoj struci. hvala za temu

----------


## pikula

Nema na čemu, svi smo mi tu jer imamo neke dileme i pitanja i tako. Samo nam piši, MoMo kad sitgneš  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Drage mame kod kuće,  osim što odgajamo djecu, odgojiti se mora i muža. Da ne misli da je u pansionu, kako to kaže Ifigenija.

Moj primjer. Ovaj tjedan sam bila dva puta na putu od parsto km, gušt i zarada. On ostane i brine o "svemu". Jutros u 5 lila kiša i ja ostavila robu u kanti za staviti sušiti. Došla sam, sunce sije i roba se suši. Divno, pomislila sam. Dok nisam čula : "Stavio sam TI robu sušit". Dobro, neću se svađat, umorna sam , ali MENI je stavio robu sušiti!! Nisam zašutjela, zar ne da sam dobro napravila?
OK, ja radim sve, ali zato što to želim, zato što mi je obitelj važna, zato jer mi nije ništa teško za njih i ne pitam ništa, ali meni staviti robu sušit. Uf, bolje da prestanem, još ću kakvu glupost napisati. 

Sunce sije, više mi ništa ne treba da počnem pjevat u sebi : ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit.... :Yes:

----------


## stanam

možda nije mislio doslovno tebi, nego ono, tako se kaže.  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ha ha ha ha Beti pucam od smijeha, moj MENI svaki dan nešto radi. A nekidan MI je zamisli stavio *svoje* šporke bječve u kantu za šporku robu u banji, ajme duša od čovjeka, što on MENI sve radi grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! Al ajde, svako treči-četvrti put što MI nešto napravi se nasmije i ispravi sam sebe.

----------


## pikula

Ja sam svojem rekla da ću mu se ja zahvalit kad on MENI nešto napravi, ali da će onda i on morati meni zahvaljivati kad ja NJEMU odem oprat auto. Riješili smo to po kratkom postupku  :Grin:  Ali naravno, ne sumnjam da će trebati ponavljati gradivo :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Znate što me još zanima, baš sam radoznala  :Smile: , da li ste imale jednu izgubljenu, zbunjenu fazu kadste prestale raditi? Meni se čini da sam ja jedno vrijeme bila dosta dezorijentirana, neorganizirana, usamljena. Trebalo je dosta vremena da pronađem nove navike, da smislim neke svoje sisteme, da izađem  iz tenirke, kad sm oveć kod toga i tako. niej to baš bio ni ugoda ni kratak period, a naviše me smetalo stalno propitkivanje "kad ćeš počet nešto raditi", "jel tražiš posao" i komentar tipa "ja bih poludila kod kuće", baš zato što sam  utoj fazi i ja bila na pol zbunjena i nesigurna u sve to, dok mi nije sjelo i počelo hodati, ali trebalo  je dosta truda i  tvrdoglavosti da se to izgura. Uopće me ne čudi što mnogi odustanu u toj fazi. Kako je vama prošla ta promjena u životu? Kako ste se brzo organizirale?

----------


## Ifigenija

Beti, i ja učim čovjeka da je pansion kad daš novac, i ništa ne radiš, a dobiješ osnovno za jest i pit i leć, a obitelj međusobno pomaganje za NAŠU stvar, kuću, dom, život... I dobro kaže Pikula - kad doneseš film po mom guštu - to je meni, za to hvala. Ove prljave bičve u kanti, njegove, što kaže Roza Groza fakat nisu meni za dušu... Lekcija prva. Ide polako, al valjda će doć u glavu...

Što se snalaženja u svijetu van tržišta rada tiče, ja sam imala dug proces spoznavanja i odlučivanja - pa radit ću nekad, pa radit ću od kuće, pa radit ću ovako, onako, ajmo reć - stalno, pa pola radnog vremena, pa povremeno, pa nikad  :Smile: , a uz sve to je išao proces molitve, i razmišljanja, i nekako se kroz godinu dana sve složilo, i zaključila sam da je najbolje da ohanem od svega i uživam u trenutku koji je tu. I to neću nikad požaliti, uza sve negativno (a bilo je i negativnog, neću muljat), super da je tako, da sam bar prije prestala brijati na te poslove. Ali slijetanje ide polako... ima turbulencija, ima dvojbi, pitanja. Znala sam se buditi onako uzrujana - kako će to sad biti, hoću li nestati, što to za mene znači, a kad sretnem ljude iz ex svijeta...?

Ali me začudilo - kad sam obznanila svoju odluku (o produljenom porodiljnom, za početak) koliko žena odasvud, iz svih krajeva svijeta i struke, su me potapšale po leđima i šapnule da su i one tako nekako - neka javno, neka tajno, neka je dala otkaz, neka je uzela neplaćeno... neka je prvo rodila, pa bila nekoliko godina doma, pa onda se zaposlila... to mi je bilo iznenađenje, ali ugodno.

----------


## Ifigenija

Nabasah na facebooku na ovaj link

http://www.chicagobooth.edu/magazine...tydigest1.aspx

Što kažete?

Ja kažem - logično... ne trebaš neku studiju istraživanje od x godina da ti je jasno da majčinstvo mijenja ženu i da žena odjednom ne vidi neku vrijednost u deset sati sastanaka dnevno, i petnaest sati u uredu... Svi ti zabrinuti članci koji otkrivaju toplu vodu pokušavaju pokazati kako je nešto krivo sa svijetom jer je to tako. Ustvari, ja vjerujem da žene nisu glavi šefovi svijeta jer - neće. Jer hoće bit doma koliko god najviše možemo u danim okolnostima.  I da tu ne treba neki program da nas reformira pa da ostavimo svoju  čeljad doma, nego nasuprot - program koji će afirmirati i cijeniti taj  naš OSTANAK doma. Većina žena koje ja znam su nakon rođenja djeteta u nekom opsegu smanjile svoj posao - bilo vremenom, bilo angažmanom - pa nisu šefovi svijeta...

----------


## *mamica*

Ifi, molim te nemoj da spuštamo raspravu na ovu razinu. Vjerujem da je i zaposlenim mama važnije i vrijednije njihovo dijete od bilo kojeg sastanka. Nekim majkama bi bolje bilo da su otišle raditi, nekima bi bolje bilo da su malo zapostavile posao i više se posvetile djeci.

Hoću reći - ne vjerujem u tvrdnju da nas količina vremena provedenog sa djecom čini boljim ili lošijim majkama.

Ne vjerujem da je neka mama koja je morala ići raditi nakon pola godine ili godinu dana lošija mama od mene i da nije našla načina kako kvalitetno provesti vrijeme sa svojim djetetom nakon posla. Na kraju cijele priče, sigurna sam da djeca osjećaju ono što roditelji osjećaju za njih, sigurna sam da osjećaju svu ljubav svojih mama i da, ako se kvalitetno provede vrijeme s njima, neće biti zakinuta.

Ono za što bismo se trebali boriti jest mogućnost izbora, da žene mogu uskladiti svoje majčinstvo i posao, raditi part time ako žele ili od kuće i da to bude cijenjeno. Trebali bismo raditi na svom odnosu sa djecom bez obzira na to provodimo li s njima čitave dane ili nekoliko sati dnevno nakon posla. 

Pa hajdemo na ovom temu govoriti o svom iskustvu majčinstva kod kuće, tj. kao kućanica, a ne uspoređivati što je bolje, što je gore... Jer uvjerena sam da BIT nije u ostanku kod kuće ili zapošljavanju, nego u nečem drugom...

----------


## pikula

Ja mislim da obje imate pravo  :Smile:  Nevjerojatno, ali istinito

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Mamica-krasno si to napisala. 

Što se tiče izgubljenosti nakon godina provedenih na poslu, moram priznati da meni nije bio problem "prešaltati" se. Meni je sad grozno jer nemam volje za ničim dok je V. u vrtiću, a imala sam razne planove jer sad kao imam vremena dok ne krenem na posao za tjedan dana. I eto me sjedim i surfam. Ajd dobro, skuahal sam i pekmez i oprala veš (ne ja nego veš-mašina  :Smile: ). No sad mi trenutno vrijeme strašno sporo prolazi jer se nemogu prešaltati, a na pameti mi je i kak se bum prešaltala na posao kad se vratim i ponovno organizirala život na poslu i doma. To će mi biti veeeliki izazov. No to je druga tema. 

Mislim da je sve stvar organizacije. Ja na frižideru imam piskaralo i post it pa po njemu piskaram kad mi nekaj padne na pamet da moram napraviti,kupiti ili sl.  Mislim da bi bez tog podsjetnika zaboravila masu stvari(to mi se prije majčinstva nije događalo).

----------


## sirius

Dakle, trenutno sam mama kod kuće.
Da nije okolnosti vjerojatno ne bih bila jel bih morala ići na posao.
Okolnosti su takve da je naše mlađe dijete rođeno sa vrlo složenom srčanom greškom i sada imam pravo na dopust za njegu . 
Kako stvari stoje za sada , ako sve bude dobro sa njom i državom još sigurno neću ići na posao nekoliko godina , a tada skraćeno.
Meni je trebalo barem godina i pol nakon njezina rođenja da uopće shvatim da sam sad domaćica sa punim radnim vremenom.
Do tada sam bila u šoku od dvije operacije i odsustva od kuće (operacije su bile izvan Hrvatske) nekoliko mjeseci.

Baš nedugo sam bila jako tužna zbog 24 satnog boravka kod kuće i silnog monotonog posla, da sam ćak pomišljala da bi mi odlazak na posao bio pravi odmor. Srećom da sam prije ovog porodiljnog imala 13 godina staža, i da sam u tom vremenu mjenjala poslove , tako da mi je bilo jasno da ja ne želim ići na posao nego mi jednostavno nedostaje orgainiziranost i razgovor sa odraslim osobama. U svakom slučaju, pikula hvala na onim postovima (starijim) o tvojim unutarnjim dilemama. Sad sam definitivno pomirena sa situacijom i jasno mi je da je moj ostanak kod kuće najbolje izbor za mene i moju obitelj, samo se još trebam organizirati praktično (i svakodnevno).  :Smile: 

Kasnije pišem još detaljnije , sad moram školarca poslati u školu.

----------


## pikula

Sirius, hvala ti, puno mi znači da nisam sama u svojim dilemama  :Love:  Nadam se da će sve biti dobro sa zdravljem i da vam država neće uskratiti podršku.

----------


## krojachica

Ja sam nakon prvog djeteta silom prilika krenula raditi nakon 6 mjeseci, što mi je stvrano bilo prerano,
pa sam nakon drugog odlučila produljiti porodiljni, odnosno uzeti neplaćeni
još godinu dana. Dakle mlađe dijete je bilo samnom prve dvije godine, a i starije je bilo puno s nama u to 
vrijeme (samo je povremeno išlo u vrtić).
Jako sam zadovoljna što sam to odlučila jer smo svi skupa kao familija, a pogotovo ja sa djecom dobila puno
zajedničkog vremena.
Krajem tog "mandata kučanice" sam počela raditi kod kuće jer mi je posao poćeo faliti.
Sada kad radim full time, "jedino" što mi fali je vrijeme.
Ono što ja smatram idealnim, bi bilo, omogućiti majci da bude doma sa djetetom/djecom do
3 godine, a onda im omogućiti skraćeno radno vrijeme 4 ili 6 sati.
BTW imam ja iskustvo i sa radom od 6 sati jer sam tako radila od 6 mjeseci do godine dana 1. djeteta
i bilo mi je super. Stvarno mislim da bi majkama male djece trebalo omogućiti da rade 6 radnih sati, odnosno
30 sati tjedno i ne vjerujem da bi to smanjilo produktivnost.

----------


## pikula

Htjela sam samo dodati zašto mislim da su i mamica ifi u pravu. Mislim da mamica ima pravo kad kaže da trebamo pričati o svojem iskustvu i ne uspoređivati se neprestano s drugima, a opet mislim da ne živimo u vakumu, živimo u društvu kojem skoro svi rade i puno toga kako mi živimo svoj kućanski život ima veze s tim što je zaposlena žena norma koju svi podrazumjevaju. Ne mislim da je išta loše u tome da se izjadamo, ali niti u tome da se ohrabrimo time što je nekome slično kao i nama ili da je neko istraživanje potvrdilo da nismo samo pegi bandi  :Smile:  
Ja bih ipak voljela podjeliti svoju dugačku priču s vama, ako vas ne davim s time i na žalost sumnjam da ću se u potpunosti uspjeti odreći filozofiranja jer to su u isto vrijeme i razlozi zbog kojih živim tako kako živim. Ja sam definitivno od onih grlom u jagode i kad sam išla roditi svoje prvo dijete imala sam 25 i bila jedino zabrinuta da li ću moći otići na projekt u Sarajevo za dva mjeseca, da li moram odrezati duge nokte i da li kolica imaju dobru kočnicu i velike kotače da mogu rolati kao i prije.  :Embarassed: 
E sad kako čovjek može biti tako naivan i bahat? Ja sam odgojena tako da sve što hoću i mogu, samo moram naporno raditi i biti dobar drug. U mojoj obitelji -5 nije bilo dovoljno dobra ocjena jer postoji i  čista petica, a sve što se događa kod kuće je fakultativno i podložno dogovorima. Naravno tada nisam znala, da su za to što takav odgoj nije rezultirao katastrofom  i prije odgovorne  požrtvovne, pobožne i samozatajne bake koje su bez obzira na sve objektivne okolnosti krpale svaku rupu i popravljale sve što su moji hipi roditelji rasturali svojim idealizmom bez kriterija i osjećaja za mjeru. 
Tako sam ja svojim trudom i odricanjem od privatnog života postala uspješna u svojem poslu i nisam se nimalo osjećala zakinutom kao žena u iznimno muškom zanimanju gdje su se žene brojale na prste jedne ruke. Ono što me gadno iznenadilo je da bi baš privatni život dobro došao sad kad imam dijete. No MM je dobro podnosio moje ambicije i ja nisam vidjela razloga da ja stanem na kočnicu. Odradila sam dva velika projekta i puno malih u prvoj godini prvog djeteta, dojila na zahtjev, sve stjerala u red za čuvanje bebe i naravno slomila se. Bila sam rastrzana, iscrpljena, imunitet mi je pao. A ja sam se pitala što mi je? Kako se ovo ne da samo jače, brže, bolje zapeti i riješiti. Zar ću ja lupiti glavom o stakleni plafon- taj patrijahalni mit?! Nema šanse.  Taman sam planirala ofenzivu kad sam ponovno ostala trudna.  :Grin: 
I dalje sam radila, ali Di nije dala - pripremala si je teren. U sred velikog projekta (ostvarenje mojih profesionalnih snova) morala sam na mirovanje.  I tad me je nadređeni pitao da li se vraćam nakon poroda i da li znam što je najvažnije? Tad sam pukla. Skužila sam da tako neće ići. S dvoje male djece, Di je bila osjetljiva na jedan način,  Do na drugi,  starci su počeli postavljati svoje uvjete, siterice i vrtići svoje, i nije više išlo to moje gombanje, postepeno sam smanjivala angažman, otkazivala jedan po jedan posao (i plakala za svakim), izmišljala izgovore na sto strana, ali vječita neizvjesnost što i kako dalje mi je stalno vislia iznad glave. I onda sam molila i molila jer mi je postalo jasno da ovo dugoročno ne drži vodu, makar mi svi govorili da se može i da se bolje organiziram. MM  i ja smo htjeli još djece i ovo ne bi moglo tako makar me svi proglasili ludom. Hvala Bogu, MM je došao u situaciju da je matematika pokazala da možemo ostvariti što je meni u molitvi dolazilo stalno kao smirenje i odgovor. I tako sam otkantala sve i ostala doma. Kriza identiteta, skidanje sa adrenalina, puno impulzivnog šopinga, plakanja, predugog spavanja. Samoća, samoća, samoća. I onda malo, po malo jedna prijateljica koja ne misli da sam luda, pa poslušnija, mirnija djeca, pa opušteniji muž, prvi godišnji odmor bez mobitela i maila i navukla sam se  :Zaljubljen:  To je to, za mene.
Sad radim nešto honorarno, povremeno, kad stignem, ali ja sam prvo supruga, mama onda sve drugo i kad ovdje ne štima nigdje ne štima. Preporodila sam se - moja kreativnost je dugo bila biznis, a sad maštam što ću raditi, s kim ću raditi, da li bi tako nešto veselilo moje klince,  da li to treba nama. I ako Bog da, ostat ću na raspolaganju zauvijek, sad djeci onda djeci i unucima. I zbog toga bih pristala opet proći onu samoću i onu početnu prazninu i iščuđavanja i komentare. A da bih voljela da je bilo lakše donjeti tu odluku, da me netko pripremio na ovu opciju, da sam imala više prijateljica, a manje kolegica, o da.

----------


## pikula

> Baš nedugo sam bila jako tužna zbog 24 satnog boravka kod kuće i silnog monotonog posla, da sam ćak pomišljala da bi mi odlazak na posao bio pravi odmor. Srećom da sam prije ovog porodiljnog imala 13 godina staža, i da sam u tom vremenu mjenjala poslove , tako da mi je bilo jasno da ja ne želim ići na posao nego mi jednostavno nedostaje orgainiziranost i razgovor sa odraslim osobama.


Sirius, užasno me zanimaju tvoja riješenja, kako si krenula riješavati organiziranosti i razgovor sa odraslim osobama i ostale cure naravno  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Sirius, užasno me zanimaju tvoja riješenja, kako si krenula riješavati organiziranosti i razgovor sa odraslim osobama i ostale cure naravno


Svađam se na Forumu , to mi podiže adrenalin i razbija dosadu. :D
Šala, naravno.
Za početak sam prihvatila činjenicu da su ti osjećaji normalni. To mi se činilo kao veći dio posla.
Onda sam pričala sa iskusnijom majkom domaćicom koja ima četvero sitne dječice i postavlja sam joj pitanje kao ona puni svoje baterije. Emocionalne , intelektualne...Nju poznajem cijeli svoj život, završila je jedan fakultet, studirala drugi za svoju dušu, radila, kasno se udala i napustila posao nakon udaje jel se htjela posvetiti isključivo obitelji.
Uglavnom , ona mi je rekla da se ona druži isključivo sa ljudima koji ju ispunjavaju energijom , onako za svoju dušu. U većini slučajeva sa djecom, ali isključivo sa onima koji joj odgovaraju. Rekla je da organizira dan tako da par puta u tjednu ima susrete sa prijateljima makar na kratko , da razgovara sa svećenikom koji ju razumije... 
Meni se bilo teško pokrenuti u glavi, sve je bilo okrenuto djeci: i park i spavanje , pa ovaj stariji neće ovo ili ono u kombinaciji sa kćeri...
Praktično i u svakodnevnom životu sam prilično rastrgana, djeca su mi prilično živahna , nemam obitelj na raspolaganju da mi ih pričuva (osim u iznimnim situacijama od par sati u tjednu), kuća je u priličnom neredu.
Zapravo sam shvatila i taj problem nereda, ja jednostavno čekam da imam malo mira da sredim nered. A nema šanse da se tako nešto dogodi , mislim da imam mir. Morati ću se naućiti da moram pospremati i ako djeca trće okolo .  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

[QUOTE=sirius;1698728]Svađam se na Forumu , to mi podiže adrenalin i razbija dosadu. :D
QUOTE]
Don't we all _lol_
I meni je duugo trebalo da počnem "čeprčkati" (obožavam tu izmišljenu riječ od mojeg Do) po stanu, umjesto radnih akcija i misija kako sam prije tome pristupala. Čitala sam tu neku knjigu o kućanstvu i tamo je bio opis kako se curice igraju pospremanja i čišćenja, kako idu s posla na posao kak im dođe pa se zadube u nešto pa pričaju s lutkama na kavi, i ne znam to je bio prvi put da je meni sjela ideja pospremanja kuće uz djecu. I dalje nisam za reklamu, vjerojatno nikad neću ni biti od onih kojima se sve uvijek sve sjaji,nit me to baš zanima, ali puuno je bolje. Prije nego mi je ta neka slika sjela nije niš pomagalo, ni to što su djeca veća, ma niš. Trebalo mi je tri sata na miru da sredim stan. Sad čeprčkam bez neke velke ideje o krajnjem rezultatu, odem po malog u školu, klafram na telefon, radim puno opuštenije, površnije, usput, ali puno češće i bolje je, a najbolje je da otkad sam nekak na miru s tim spremanjem puno lakše delegiram i klinci i MM radije sudjeluju, nekako je prestalo to neko natezanje,ne znam baš točno kako, a jesam pomogla  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

> e meni su u moje dvije godine bivanja kod kuće falile frendice. sve sam stizala i imala vremena za kavice i šetnjice ali one nisu - svi su radili ujutro! a popodne ili uvečer - kad bi njima pasalo je meni mm bio doma i htjela sam biti sa njim!! i tako sam se nekako i otuđila od njih možda čak! 
> jer i kad su imale godišnji ili slobodne dane one bi nekako radije ujutro spavale i odmarale - kao da nemaju naviku ni želju jutarnjeg druženja?!?! svi oko mene bi se družili popodne i uvečer - a to meni ne odgovara! 
> sada kada ja radim prije podne opet popodne i uvečer želim biti kod kuće i družiti se sa svojom obitelji!
> 
> ja sam idealan kandidat za seliti u nepoznatu zemlju, nepoznatog jezika jer mi je moja obitelj dovoljna i uopće mi ne fale 
> ljudi!?!? hm, možda bi se trebala zamisliti nad ovim šta sam sad osvjestila!?


 odličan opis! Samo ima li riješenja za to? ili stvarno da selimo  :Smile:

----------


## Bobica

ima rješenja
ja sam baš jučer pomislila da sam zrela za promjenu prijateljica - tužno ili ne - meni moje prijateljice više ne odgovaraju. i nadam se da neće sad biti analize u kome je problem i jesu li to stvarno prave prijateljice jer ne mislim na sve ali većina mi više ne odgovara!
jednostavno smo prerasli jedni druge - svak je sazrio u nekom drugom smjeru i skupljamo oko sebe nove i drugačije ljude!
možda se mame kod kuće trebaju družiti sa drugim mamama kod kuće jer imamo isti raspored. ili trebamo osvijestiti svoje hobije pa ih ojačati nekim tečajem i tamo pronaći nove prijatelje - ne znam!

ameri to kažu - People come into your life for a reason, a season or a lifetime.
ljudi dolaze u tvoj život zbog nekog razloga, na sezonu ili za cijeli život!

----------


## Ifigenija

> ima rješenja
> ja sam baš jučer pomislila da sam zrela za promjenu prijateljica - tužno ili ne - meni moje prijateljice više ne odgovaraju. i nadam se da neće sad biti analize u kome je problem i jesu li to stvarno prave prijateljice jer ne mislim na sve ali većina mi više ne odgovara!
> jednostavno smo prerasli jedni druge - svak je sazrio u nekom drugom smjeru i skupljamo oko sebe nove i drugačije ljude!
> možda se mame kod kuće trebaju družiti sa drugim mamama kod kuće jer imamo isti raspored. ili trebamo osvijestiti svoje hobije pa ih ojačati nekim tečajem i tamo pronaći nove prijatelje - ne znam!
> 
> ameri to kažu - People come into your life for a reason, a season or a lifetime.
> ljudi dolaze u tvoj život zbog nekog razloga, na sezonu ili za cijeli život!


Potpisujem sve. I dilemu isto.  :Smile:  
Ali moram prijaviti da su meni u životu ušli novi ljudi, tj. žene i ja sam jako zadovoljna. Nikad, naravno, prijatelja dovoljno, ali mislim da ključ i je u tom otvaranju prema drugima - bilo na hobijima, bilo u parku ili negdje drugdje.

----------


## Bobica

baš sam na tebe sad mislila - sjećam se da si pisala da si se družila sa jednom mamom koja je kod kuće sa djecom! to mora biti super ako se slažete - jer imate zajedničke teme i slične probleme!

a jedva čekam da moja M. naraste pa da skupljam njene prijateljice na druženje i da crtamo, pjevamo i pečemo kolače. čak se više veselim dječici nego mamama. bojim se  - šta ako mi se ne svide?  :Sad: 
a za dječicu znam da će biti super i da će nam biti veselo! -  :Wink:  

često razmišljam kakvi će biti roditelji prijateljica našeg djeteta - moramo li se sa njima družiti ako nam se ne svide?? - ali to je neka druga tema!

----------


## pikula

> često razmišljam kakvi će biti roditelji prijateljica našeg djeteta - moramo li se sa njima družiti ako nam se ne svide?? - ali to je neka druga tema!


Nisam sigurna da li je druga tema, jer opet se ponavlja problem s tim što zaposleni ljudi imaju jako brz tempo života i onda se opet jako teško uskladiti. Razlike su to u mnogočemu. Recimo  mame su često mislile da kad se dogovorimo za igranje da to znači da samo dođu djeca,a da smo je nama bitnije da si nešto stignemo obaviti i kužim to totalno i nije mi to problem, ali ja sam se baš veselila tim kavama uz igranje iako su klinci već dovoljno veliki da se igraju sami. Naravno ponekad se lijepo družimo, kad se ima vremena, ali eto, sličan problem kao i inače.  Nekim gužva, nekima soliranje  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

I ja isto mislim da ovakav stil života ne bi trebao biti dodatno otežan tim soliranjem, naravno da imaš neke prave cijeloživotne prijetelje, ali to je ipak par ljudi i mogu vas djeliti i km i faze u životu ali se kužite, ali opet svakom treba nekakva grupica kolegica, frendica sasličnim rasporedom, temama, pa makar i ne bile sve srodne duše, ako kužite što želim reći. Jedina kolegica kod kuće s kojom djelim svoje svakodnevne trileme je postala prava prijateljica i jako sam sretna zbog toga. U mojem okruženju skoro da i nema mama doma. A ako i ih i sretnem, nekako je teško u ovoj dobi, baš se sprijateljit ko osmogodišnjak taj čas.  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Pikula, potpisujem od riječi do riječi.
To s frendicama koje rade je dosta frenetično u ovom trenu jer su žene rastrgane. Ja možda griješim jer ih ne zovem da kafenišemo na redovnom bazi, ali nekako mi je žao još i sebe gurat u njihov raspored - a znam kako im je. Imam filozofiju - kad možeš, kad ti se da - nazovi i dođi. I onda to tako bude, i meni je to okej. Zapravo,  mislim da je to tako dok su djeca vrlo mala. Ja mislim kad će klinci bit stariji da ćemo i mi više trenutaka lovit za sebe.

Dotad - a i onda - jako je važno imati ljude s kojima dijelimo svoj svaki dan, i ja ne mogu biti zahvalnija za mame koje su mi u ovom trenu bliske. To je temeljni životni dar za mene u ovom trenu.

----------


## RozaGroza

Nemam ni ja baš nešto puno prijateljica, uglavnom sam se sa večinom razišla u razmišljanjima pa smo razrjedili druženja, tako s godinama dođeš na to da imaš 1-2 osobe s kojima je stvarno užitak prošetat ili poč na cugu, ostali su mi prenaporni. Mm mi je najbolji frend. Ujutro obavezno pijemo kafu i čakulamo uz doručak. Ali meni baš ni ne fale druženja. Da vam budem iskrena, puna mi je glava informacija, problema, stvari, misli, tako da mi je prekrasno zapravo biti sama sa dečkom kad je mm na poslu. Mozak na pašu. Previše sam radila/razmišljala/patila zadnjih godina, jednostavno mi je potreban mir i samo mir. Tišina mi je najdraža muzika. Iako nekad navijem CD do daske u autu pa Š i ja "jurimo" na pjacu  :Grin: 

Teško mi je drugima objasniti ljepotu toga da sam doma, da brinem o svojim dečkima, brinem se o našem psu, o vrtu. Nema mi ništa draže nego kad serviram ručak, a ono povrče iz mog vrta, svježe ispečen kruh, sirup od mente koji sam nedavno napravila...mene takve sitnice oduševljavaju. Masu mojih poznanica ne vidi ljepotu u tome nego misle da samu sebe maltretiram - to je uglavnom stav ljudi kad čuju da sam postala domačica. Masu njih nije jasno zašto tako multitalentirana osoba ostavi sve svoje "snove" i postane nešto obično i po njima dosadno poput domačice.
Ne da mi se nikom objašnjavat, pustim da misle što hoče, masu njih me i žali, ne mogu to sakrit kad pričaju samnom. Mojim tim frendovima je i dalje najvažnije biti cool, biti In, biti na svakoj super zabavi, pojavit se, putovat bar 4-5 puta godišnje, i onda kad se nađemo ili sretnemo, nije ni čudo da misle da sam luda. Ono što je meni sad centar svijeta njima je pokora, i obrnuto. Ali ja sam na čisto sama sa sobom, znam što želim i što me ćini sretnom. 

Anyway, jesam se raspisala, došlo mi eto  :Smile: 
A samo sam se htjela nadovezat na to da se i ja ne družim previše.

----------


## Bobica

ma ja sam jedna mala zloća - ali stvarno mala
mene to sa frendicama živcira što se svi prave toliko zauzeti da me ne stignu ni pitati kako sam ni nazvati - ali zar baš uvijek ja moram prva nazvati kao da nemam pametnijeg posla nego samo telefonirati 
i zli komentari 'tebi je lako, ti si doma, a ja jadna raaadim' a to bi očekivala od muških - pa i ja radim iako sam na porodiljnom - zato je to netko pametan smislio da sam doma sa djetetom jer tu ima puno posla!! pravog pravcatog posla!

----------


## Bobica

Roza - često te čitam i mislim da ti imaš prekrasne snove i upravo ih ostvaruješ! a oni koji misle da si ti ostavila sve svoje snove - griješe!
 :Wink:

----------


## lola_34

Nemoj se ljutiti al' ovo 




> tako da mi je prekrasno zapravo biti sama sa dečkom kad je mm na poslu.


mi je smiješno zazvučalo. 

Nisam skužila u prvi tren o kojem 'dečku' se radi  :Grin: .

Sori na ovoj oftopičarskoj upadici.

----------


## Bobica

> Nemoj se ljutiti al' ovo 
> 
> 
> 
> mi je smiješno zazvučalo. 
> 
> Nisam skužila u prvi tren o kojem 'dečku' se radi .
> 
> Sori na ovoj oftopičarskoj upadici.


hahah Roza pošalje muža na posao pa sa dečkom ide na plac!!
zato ti je njoj ljepo biti doma!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lola_34

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## bucka

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Bobica

Roza - ne se ljutiš?
 - samo smo im pokazale da se i kućanice znaju zabavljati!
evo sutra može na moj račun jedna runda ! 


a i tema je malo živnula od ovih poskakujućih smajlića !

 :Laughing:

----------


## lola_34

:Very Happy: 

Pa što se ja ne dosjetih toga dok sam bila doma  :Grin: ...

----------


## RozaGroza

Ha ha ha   :Laughing: 
hm da, mogla bi počet govorit "dječak" il nešto slično da ne pomisle ljudi svašta  :Wink:

----------


## Ifigenija

Danas sam doživjela da me teta u Konzumu (koja me viđa sa djecom, i stoput je već pitala kad ću se vratiti na posao) pita - a jel mamica počela raditi?
Moje mlađe dijete je tek prošlo dvije godine, a ljudi osjećaju da je priša.
Meni je to tužno...
Pa sam rekla - nisam. Djeca su mi mala, trebaju me, sitni su, doma mi je lijepo, i nikud mi se ne žuri.

----------


## pikula

Ifi znam o čemu pričaš, imam i ja dežurne brižnike koji su strašno zabrinuti kad ću ja ići raditi, otkud meni penzija jednog dana, šta mi muž kaže na to da ja niš ne radim, pa što ako on ode, šta ako umre sutra.... Joj ima tako ljubaznih ljudi, koji se toliko do srca čude što ti ne radiš, da vjerujem ti da ti je puk'o film.

----------


## pikula

Pobjego mi post- to je ista ona sorta ljudi koja bi ti umakala dudu u rakiju, davala alegičaru smoki iza leđa, iščuđavala se što dojiš bebu od 6 mjeseci jer ima zube i slično, a ja sumnjam potajice, da su to isti oni koji su zvali policiju kad god smo imali tulum za rođendan makar sam igrali jamb  :Wink:  i meni takvi idu na živce, ali mislim da je njihova svrha da zovu elektru kad nestane struje i popiju krv na slamku onom čovjeku na informacijama  :Laughing:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ifi nek te ne živciraju ničiji komentari, izgradi zid tolerancije oko sebe, ommmmmm i te priće, i kad te netko isprovocira, namjerno ili ne, nasmij se i udahni punim plučima, jer si sretna i tuđe upadice te ne diraju  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

Meni je bolje doma, i vjerojatno mojoj obitelji. Nikako ne kažem da sam ja bolja. Znam da sam bila silno rastrzana dok sam bila zaposlena, a sada to nisam ni malo.

Prijelaz mi je bio lagan jer sam dobila novu bebu i bila s njom zaposlena, da mi radno mjesto nije ni falilo. Ipak je lakše ne biti u radnom odnosu kada imate doma posao u obliku troje djece. Ipak, osjećaj da ste potrebni i važni je jako bitan svakome.

Ifigenija, ne slušaj što ti govore, ti znaš što je za tebe i tvoje najbolje. Digni se iznad bezveznih komentara i živi svoj život.

----------


## blackberry

da vam se i ja priključim :Smile: ...i ja sam mama koja je dala otkaz da bi bila doma. i bila sam u čudnoj fazi tranzicije..i osjećajem grižnje savjesti...pa krize u svijetu...pa čudesa...pa organizacija vremena...pa jooooh...sve se sad nekako slaže, samo po sebi!! i nije mi žao ni lipe što ne radim. čak sam si obećala da više nikada neću imati neki ozbiljan posao, tipa od 8 da 16...nije to za mene, naravno, ako su mogućnosti takve.

----------


## *mamica*

Ma ja bi isto tako odbrusila nekome tko bi me to uporno zapitkivao ... Nema se tko šta petljati u moj izbor - iako se čudim svijetu u kojem živite, jer u mojoj okolini se podrazumijeva da ja kao majka i supruga ostanem doma. Možda bih slušala kojekakve komentare da sam otišla raditi. 

I ja bih voljela da ova tema bude razmjena iskustava nas koje smo *imale mogućnost birati* želimo li raditi ili ostati doma. I da pomažemo jedna drugoj savjetima i suosjećanjem. A ne da se uspoređujemo sa mamama koje rade.
Jer, ponavljam, MOJ izbor je takav kakav jest jer ja nisam znala drukčije, a mogla sam birati. Da sam morala ići raditi, sigurno bih otišla raditi, ali trebala bih veliku pomoć da se organiziram i da svom djetetu pružim najbolje od sebe, a sigurna sam da mame "radilice" to znaju i umiju i da njihova djeca nisu zakinuta za brigu, pažnju i ljubav.

----------


## pikula

mamica, u kojem si kraju? Doselit ćemo ti se svi  :Smile:  Mislim zvuči ako mjesto gdje imaš s kim popiti kavu kao mama kod kuće - utopija za mnoge

----------


## bijelko

Da imam financijske mogućnosti i ja bih bila doma, ali šta je tu je, možda jednog dana....

----------


## Bobica

meni je Roza super i njeni savjeti su mi zakon - pošalje muža na posao pa ide sa dečkom na plac!
ja sam nekidan probala isto to - poslala sam muža na posao ali nemam dečka za ići na plac nego imam curu - pa nije tako zabavno kao kod Roze!

a sad oz
nekada davno sam negdje naišla na blog jedne kreativne stay at home mame koja je pričala o svom dnevnom rasporedu - kako stigne hendlati djecu i bog i još taj svoj etsy shop! i sad ne znam gdje je to?
imate li neki dobar link - neki raspored koji pomaže mamama da ostanu u fokusu - neke dane mi se znalo desiti da malo zapnem na forumima i ne odradim neke osnovne poslove - pa onda navrat nanos sve pokušavam srediti prije nego mm stigne kući! kao neko dijet ekoje nije napisalo zadaću a mama dolazi sa posla za pola sata!?!?!?

----------


## *mamica*

> mamica, u kojem si kraju? Doselit ćemo ti se svi  Mislim zvuči ako mjesto gdje imaš s kim popiti kavu kao mama kod kuće - utopija za mnoge


Radi privatnosti ne želim to otkrivati, ali da, u mom kraju je najnormalnije biti mama kod kuće i zaista imam s kime popiti kavu. 

Osim toga, svoje prijateljice imam cijeli život, od malih nogu, muške prijatelje od srednje škole i ne bih olako zapustila ta prijateljstva. Nitko od njih nije ni oženjen ni udat, mladi smo još, bila su i razdoblja kada nismo bili na istoj valnoj dužini, kada nismo imali zajedničkih tema, ali trudili smo se ipak to održati. Tako da ipak uspijevamo popiti kavu, pa i izaći vani kao u srednjoškolsko doba.

Samo što sam ja sebe prestala forsirati i dopustila da to budu izlasci jednom u 2-3 mjeseca, da ne mora to biti baš svake subote (što nije nikad ni bilo, ali ja sam zamišljala da hoće biti). 

Oni me uvijek mole da malenu povedem sa sobom na kavu, pa da će je pričuvati... Naravno, ni jedno od toga dvoje mi ne pada na pamet, ali drago mi je što se oni nastoje uključiti u moj sadašnji život, kao što i ja zadržim zanimanje za priče tko je koga gledao u disku, kako je bilo u solariju nakon posla i sl. Prijateljstvo je trud.

A isto tako uživam i u muževom (sada zajedničkom) pooženjenom društvu, u obiteljskim sastancima, roštiljanjima i razgovorima, jer godi nekada pričati o pokakanim pelenama i neprospavanim noćima  :Grin: . 

Da je idealno - nije. Ponekad se pitam šta bi bilo da je bilo... Što se tiče karijere. Muče me dvojbe, jer ja nikada nisam iskusila rad za nekoga u svojoj struci. A htjela bih se okušati, pa se pitam kada bi to trebalo doći na red? A što se tiče prijateljstava, mučile su me iste dvojbe i razmišljanja kao i vas, ali ja sam izrazito društveni tip i meni nije dovoljna uloga majke i supruge.

----------


## Ifigenija

Mamica, kad saznam gdje živiš, i ja ću se doseliti. Eto. I divno je kako mudro njeguješ prijateljstva, i dragi su ti tvoji ljudi. Možda su u manjim sredinama ljudi srdačniji jer su svjesni da nema drugih, instant-ljudi kao u ovim mravinjacima gdje ti netko stane na žulj, pa ga šupiraš i za tri dana imaš nove, i tako do milijun... Tko će ga znati. Ali - drago mi je zbog vas!

Što se tiče posla, karijere, kad će to na red - nema tu instant-odgovora vrijednog za sve. Vjerujem da treba osluškivati sebe, računati s onime što su konstante tvog života, i kad bude tren - znat ćeš, i stvari će se posložiti. Ali ako si ovako mlada toliko mudra - već ćeš ti to srediti  :Smile: 

A sad samo kratko glede incidenta koji sam izazvala svojim malim, kukavnim jadanjem. Nisam teti govorila ništa o kašetama. To sam si pomislila, i s vama podijelila. U dućanu sam se zadržala na - lijepo mi je, ne idem raditi, ne žuri mi se. I nisam ovdje zakukala  jer me pitala - jel ste se vratili na posao, nego jer sam senzacija među tetama zbog toga što sam doma - dolazila sam trudna, i s bebom, i odmah su počele ispitivati kad se vraćate na posao. I kad je prohodala - a još ne radite? I tako... - godinama.  Zašto je to tako, zašto su me napiknule na foru? Možda iz nekih desetih razloga koje ja ne mogu ubrati. Ne znam. Zašto - kako - nemam pojma, ali se nisam čudila tome, nego više uopće svijetu i civilizaciji u kojoj se druge žene sustavno izruguju i provociraju ženu koja voda malenu djecu uokolo. Pa do koljena mi je! To su zrele žene, i čovjek bi od njih očekivao malo više mudrosti i zrelosti, ili barem svijesti o tome da nije sve kao u američkom filmu. Eto.

----------


## pikula

> meni je Roza super i njeni savjeti su mi zakon - pošalje muža na posao pa ide sa dečkom na plac!
> ja sam nekidan probala isto to - poslala sam muža na posao ali nemam dečka za ići na plac nego imam curu - pa nije tako zabavno kao kod Roze!
> 
> a sad oz
> nekada davno sam negdje naišla na blog jedne kreativne stay at home mame koja je pričala o svom dnevnom rasporedu - kako stigne hendlati djecu i bog i još taj svoj etsy shop! i sad ne znam gdje je to?
> imate li neki dobar link - neki raspored koji pomaže mamama da ostanu u fokusu - neke dane mi se znalo desiti da malo zapnem na forumima i ne odradim neke osnovne poslove - pa onda navrat nanos sve pokušavam srediti prije nego mm stigne kući! kao neko dijet ekoje nije napisalo zadaću a mama dolazi sa posla za pola sata!?!?!?


I ja bih voljela da ne štedite konkretne savjete  :Smile:  I ja se prepoznajem u ovome, povremeno  :Smile:  Drago mi je da si to napisala _lol
_

----------


## Beti3

Upravo čitam knjigu u kojoj mama ostaje doma kako bi bila sa svojom 4-godišnjom curicom koja ima astmu. Mama je bila uspješna novinarka. Sada moraju puno više paziti na financije, ali to joj nije prepreka odluci da ostane doma. Jedna druga stvar ju smeta. S mužem izlazi na poslovne večere i njegovi ju prijatelji i kolege gledaju samo kao mamu i domaćicu. Kao da to nije ona ista žena kakva je bila dok je pisala.

Moje je pitanje da li i vi tako osjećate kad ste s njegovim kolegama ili prijateljima, ne zajedničkim, nego s ljudima koji vas ne znaju kao "uspješnu" zaposlenu ženu? Misle li oni da vrijedite manje od muža jer ne zarađujete? Takva nekakva razmišljanja.

----------


## RozaGroza

Cure slušajte Mariu, ja sve više dolazim na njeno, najbolje se nasmijat i izignorirat prduckanja. Ili Ignore, ako stvari krenu bit baš degutantne.

Al ajmo back on track...Beti je pitala kako se bivše poslovne (uspješne-neuspješne) žene osječaju kad ih i ako okolina sada gleda kao manje vrijedne (da pojednostavnimo - sigurna sam da ne gledaju baš kao manje vrijedne nego recimo kao manje zainteresirane za poslovni svijet, manje u toku itd.).
Mm i ja imamo svoj biznis, svi poslovni partneri su prijatelji ili njegovi ili moji. Baš kako sam več bila napisala, malo im jest čudno, malo ne znaju kako reagirati, jer u mom slučaju jer to zaista extremna promjena. Mjena iz osobe koja je imala crva u guzici i živjela godinama bez slobodnog dana, u domačicu, je izgleda pogodila svih osim mene i mm-a. Mi smo se savršeno adaptirali. Ljudi govore da sam se toliko promjenila da je jedino što ih podsječa na staru mene gigantska tetovaža zmaja na ramenu  :Cool:  (počela mi je i ona ići strahovito na živce, jedva čekam lovu da ju maknem!).

A to što mnogi misle da je šteta, i poneki da sam se predala i idem linijom manjeg otpora - zaboli me! Mislim da će se svi primiriti kad napokon preselimo na imanje i krenemo sa planiranim životom, jer sad još uvijek levitiramo između Zagreba i Dubrovnika. Ali ja u sebi imam taj duh da moram nešto kemijati stalno, tako da planiram na svom imanju imat maleni dučančić - zapravo trampančić, doneseš nešto što nama treba i uzmeš nešto što tebi treba - tipa sir, med, mermeladu, čaj, sapun itd itd itd i to ću sve sama praviti. Pored toga planiramo imati konje, jer sam ja radila puno s konjima, ali držat ćemo ih za terapijsko jahanje - free of charge, imat ćemo i domačinstvo, pa tko god dođe na imanje moči će s nama ručati, čak i prespavati - al ne u klasičnom stilu, opet je trampa u điru - ili ono odradite s nama dio posla i dobijete sobu i hranu.

Uf jesam se raspisala. Ali bez obzira što ću kao ovo sve raditi, to je svejedno sve još uvijek posao domačice, pravljenje sira, meda, sapuna, mermelada, zimnica, kuhanje, čiščenje, briga o životinjama, e da i o obitelji  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Moji su bolesni. Još jedan ciklus. To mi je dosta težak dio jer sad ne idemo u goste, i gosti nam ne dolaze, pa je samotno. Kako vi podnosite te dane i tjedne izolacije zbog bolesti. I izolirate  li se uopće? Naši frendovi imaju djecu i teško da bih bila spremna pozvati ih da i oni skupe bolest...

Usput, sin mi je išao tri dana u vrtić, i sad su doma dva tjedna. Pitam se da li da ga uopće držim tamo ili ispišem. Imam auto (konačno, svoj  :Smile: ), vremena, volje - jel bi bilo bolje umjesto te kuge i kolere i pomora u našem vrtiću voditi dijete uokolo? Što vi mislite? kako vi to? Koliko su vaši bolesni i kako organizirate dane kad su bolesni?

----------


## RozaGroza

> Kako vi podnosite te dane i tjedne izolacije zbog bolesti. I izolirate  li se uopće?


Izoliram se svakodnevno, konstantno i potpuno, i uživam! Ne-izolirani dani su oni kad sama izaberem vidjet se sa nekim, al i onda biramo tiho samotno mjesto za šetnju i kaficu bez puno sretanja poznatih, što je u Dubrovniku stvarno skoro pa nemoguče!

----------


## Anemona

> Ali ja u sebi imam taj duh da moram nešto kemijati stalno, tako da planiram na svom imanju imat maleni dučančić - zapravo trampančić, doneseš nešto što nama treba i uzmeš nešto što tebi treba - tipa sir, med, mermeladu, čaj, sapun itd itd itd i to ću sve sama praviti. Pored toga planiramo imati konje, jer sam ja radila puno s konjima, ali držat ćemo ih za terapijsko jahanje - free of charge, imat ćemo i domačinstvo, pa tko god dođe na imanje moči će s nama ručati, čak i prespavati - al ne u klasičnom stilu, opet je trampa u điru - ili ono odradite s nama dio posla i dobijete sobu i hranu.


RozaGroza, zanimljiva su mi tvoja razmišljanja.
Zanima me da li je to stvarno zakonski moguće/regulirano/uredivo/izvedivo - ovaj tvoj "trampančić"?
Razumijem sistem dam ja susjedu mahune, a on meni krumpir, ali da je je to izvedivo na nekoj organiziranoj razini?

----------


## pikula

U početku mi je trebalo sto blokova da se organiziram i da stalno križam popise. Nikako nisam mogla shvatiti kamo vrijeme ode niti što sam danas radila. Sad imam samo neki generalni plan za dan i tjedan, ali u početku sam bila totalno izgubljena bez fiksnih obveza pa sam ih počela izmišljati - mislim jednostavno sam fiksirala vrijeme za neke stvari i držala se toga koliko je moguće. Naravno ostala sam doma zato da bude na raspolganje uza razne situacije, ali opet ččovjek neefixana ako ne uvede nek red u to. Djelom me inspiriralo nešto što mi je ostalo od flylady faze, djelom ti stayathomesajtovi, kad stignem proroštat ću linkove malo. Puno pisanije, ali ja nisam znala drugačije. U početku sam skrival te svoje tjedne menije i rasporede peglanja i pranja, pogotovo nakon što je jedna moja frendica pred društvom ispričala kak zna jednu ludaču kojo po frižideru vise jelovnici ko u menzi i  rasporedi za svakakve gluposti itd, valjda je zaboravila da jeto vidjela kod mene. al isad se više ne sramim, pa ne mogu imati na rasporedu  atomsku fiziku, kad planiram kupovinu... I tako, više sam sama sebi komplicirala život, dok se nisam opustila.  :Smile: 
A što se tiče osjećaja manje vrijednosti, ja sam ti uzela kao lekciju, naime inače sam uvijek voljela biti ona važna i guba i fora, a sad sam totalni luzer još onak malo me ispod oka pogledaju oću im kakvu tavu uvalit ili usisavač, al ok. Ma kad ja znam iz kojeg gomabanja sam se ja ispetljala, nek one samo kolutaju očima -sad imam ekipu ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## alef

pikula, pravo je zadovoljstvo citati te, odgovaras na mnoge moje nedoumice. 

Ja sam jos od gimnazije znala da bih voljela mir doma vise nego strku i rokove, ali nakon toliko godina skolovanja i solidnog posla, prosto osjecam grizu savjesti da sve to ode u vjetar... kao da se necu oduziti drustvu, ovako glupo zvuci ali tako osjecam... Uglavnom, za sada radim od kuce i potpuno mi odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Hvala, draga.. Divno je upoznati ljude koji znaju što žele, meni je toliko dugo trebalo. I sad kad mi se nudi neki posao, uh, gledam na to sasvim drugačije. Baš onako, ako se uklapa, odlično, ako ne- nemam više ni trunke grižnje savjesti.

----------


## RozaGroza

*Pikula* super si to napisala, ko da sebe čitam!
*Anemona* brijem da je trampa potpuno legalna, ne trebam nigdje prijavljivati da mi je taj i taj došao pomoći izgraditi kokošinjac a ja mu zauzvrat dala malo povrča-voća-drva za ogrijev itd itd Ali mi ćemo svejedno otvoriti domačinstvo i dobaviti sve dozvole pošto je nam je plan opskrbljivati nekih 5-10 obitelji sa organskim proizvodima. Nevezano za temu, uskoro pokrečem web stranicu za trampu, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Trina

Ja bi rekla nešto na temu ovog što je netko pitao, kako nas doživljavaju drugi ljudi dok smo u ulozi kućanice i zaposlene mame. Ja sam bila kućanica i mama 9 godina. Nakon par godina ljudi su me počeli gledati ko nekakvu lijenčinu. Nitko to nikada nije izgovorio ali bilo je jasno. Iako sam se ubijala od posla. U 5,5 godina rodila sam troje djece, nikad nisam sjedila a kamoli spavala popodne. Stalno u pokretu, stalno nekakvi kućanski poslovi, šetnje s djecom, aktivnosti, izmišljanja ovih i onih igara, presvlačenja, hranjenja, nespavanja...Ali nisam radila i sve je to padalo u vodu. Kad sam se zaposlila, a nema dugo da jesam i ne radim niti malo glamurozan posao, svijet me drugačije počeo gledati. Odjednom sam postala super mama, ekstra vrijedna, primjer drugima, bla, bla..nema veze što na poslu radim tri put manje nego što radim kući, sad me se poštuje, prije i nije previše. A ja imam osjećaj da varam ljude. Jer stoput je lakše raditi nego biti kućanica i majka. Samo što to ne zna nitko tko to nije probao. Čak i žene kojima djeca malo porastu dožive amneziju pa zaborave što je to

----------


## Cubana

> . Jer stoput je lakše raditi nego biti kućanica i majka. Samo što to ne zna nitko tko to nije probao.


ja bih se čak i složila s tobom. Ne samo da mi je lakše, nego zanimljivije i ispunjenije. Samo mislim da ...  ostale koje crnce za sicu ne bi bas potpisale ovu izjavu.

----------


## Anemona

> ja bih se čak i složila s tobom. Ne samo da mi je lakše, nego zanimljivije i ispunjenije. Samo mislim da ... ostale koje crnce za sicu ne bi bas potpisale ovu izjavu.


X
Naravno ovisi o poslu kojeg radiš.
Meni je definitivno lakše večinu dana na poslu, nego doma. Ali doma bih bila ispunjenija, zadovoljnija,...
A kad gledam npr. žene u tekstilnoj industriji koje cijeli dan rade na normu, plaća je minimalac,... njima definitivno nije lakše na poslu.

----------


## gumbek

*kako postati i ostati mama kod kuće* tema koju svakodnevno čitam sad dok sam T i nadam se toj ulozi.
Ajmo dalje,mame kućanice..
Pišite :Smile:

----------


## la_mama

Ja bih odgovorila na Trinin post o doživljaju mama kućanica. U Splitu, gdje sam provela svojih 35 godina OGROMNI sam preokret u stavu okoline doživila kada sam se udala i rodila djecu. I postala gospođa s velikim G. To da li radim ili ne bilo je totalno nevažno, nitko me nije pitao za to. Glavno je pokazati veru na prstu.

Tako da, kakav god dojam mama kućanica ostavlja u svojoj sredini (a mislim da ipak nije tako crn), puno puno je gori dojam kojeg ostavlja stara cura. Nažalost. Eto, ljudima nikada ugoditi. Nije dobro ni kada mama radi, nije dobro ni kada ne radi. Uvijek će biti dežurnih dušebrižnika koji brinu tuđu brigu. I mislim da žene trebaju tu biti načisto sa sobom i svojim ciljevima - što žele i očekuju od svog i života svojih ukućana, pa će lakše i podnijeti te komentare sa strane.

----------


## Ifigenija

Kućanice, kakav vam je dan danas?
Meni jedno dijete ima neku crijevu boleštinu, drugo kiše kašlje i hriplje
Ja sam napol koplja, ali nisam za bacit, i nadam se da neću ni bit.
Raduckam positno, maštam o tome da mi netko svrati na kavu (iako znam da sam svima rekla da je kod mene kugina kuća i da ne preporučam infekciju).
Jučer me posjetila kolegica taman dok su djeca spavala, pa smo na dvorištu popile kavu i ispričale se.
To mi je dalo malo životnog elana...

----------


## pikula

> Uvijek će biti dežurnih dušebrižnika koji brinu tuđu brigu. I mislim da žene trebaju tu biti načisto sa sobom i svojim ciljevima - što žele i očekuju od svog i života svojih ukućana, pa će lakše i podnijeti te komentare sa strane.


Slažem se, ali ovdje smo da se malo potapšamo nakon tih komentara, ne da ih zabranimo zakonom.

----------


## Trina

> ja bih se čak i složila s tobom. Ne samo da mi je lakše, nego zanimljivije i ispunjenije. Samo mislim da ...  ostale koje crnce za sicu ne bi bas potpisale ovu izjavu.


 
Kao što sam već rekla, radim taj posao. 

Biti kući s djecom je prestrašno fizički i mentalno iscrpljujuć posao. Ovaj drugi je samo fizički.

----------


## AdioMare

razumijem što hoćeš reći, trina
mene je zaprepastio stav većine forumašica koje su sudjelovale u jednoj davnoj raspravi (možda se i ti sjećaš) o kućanicama kako su kućanice zapravo lijenčine i džabalebaroši
i da nemaš što raditi cijeli dan doma
a ja sam se tada iz petnih žila trudila objasniti upravo ovo što pišeš




> nema veze što na poslu radim tri put manje nego što radim kući.(..) A ja imam osjećaj da varam ljude. Jer stoput je lakše raditi nego biti kućanica i majka. Samo što to ne zna nitko tko to nije probao.


i nisam promijenila mišljenje
to ovisi od čovjeka do čovjeka, a ne kućanice kao "zanimanja"

----------


## pikula

Ifi nadam se da će još koja kolegica svratiti na kavu i da će tih par dana viroze brzo proći. Držim fige da je virozica. Znam kako teško pada kad i inače imaš deficit slobodno kretanja pa moraš prislino sletit u bazu na još par dana... Hvala Bogu, kako rastu, ti bi dani trebali biti sve kraći i rijeđi, ali znam mamama koje su doma svaki dan dodatne izolacije malo teže psihički pada. Kužim

----------


## pikula

> Ja bi rekla nešto na temu ovog što je netko pitao, kako nas doživljavaju drugi ljudi dok smo u ulozi kućanice i zaposlene mame. Ja sam bila kućanica i mama 9 godina. Nakon par godina ljudi su me počeli gledati ko nekakvu lijenčinu. Nitko to nikada nije izgovorio ali bilo je jasno. Iako sam se ubijala od posla. U 5,5 godina rodila sam troje djece, nikad nisam sjedila a kamoli spavala popodne. Stalno u pokretu, stalno nekakvi kućanski poslovi, šetnje s djecom, aktivnosti, izmišljanja ovih i onih igara, presvlačenja, hranjenja, nespavanja...Ali nisam radila i sve je to padalo u vodu. Kad sam se zaposlila, a nema dugo da jesam i ne radim niti malo glamurozan posao, svijet me drugačije počeo gledati. Odjednom sam postala super mama, ekstra vrijedna, primjer drugima, bla, bla..nema veze što na poslu radim tri put manje nego što radim kući, sad me se poštuje, prije i nije previše. A ja imam osjećaj da varam ljude. Jer stoput je lakše raditi nego biti kućanica i majka. Samo što to ne zna nitko tko to nije probao. Čak i žene kojima djeca malo porastu dožive amneziju pa zaborave što je to


Mislim da ovaj post treba pročitati u cjelini, jer niti jedan post kad se izsecira i kad se počnu izvlačiti rečenice iz kontexta više ne drži vodu. Jako si lijepo to napisala, hvala ti na iskrenosti, jer ja na žalost živim u okolini gdje je taj stav toliko prevladavajuć da se ja u debeloj manjini, ako ne i u jednini,jako često pitam da li sam munjena, don quijote ili što mi je. Hvala ti!

----------


## bleeda

obzrirom na moj posao (firma u MM-ovom i mom vlasništvu) ja sam jako često na putu, kad sam doma, radim i po 12 i više sati, često kad I. zaspe uzmem laptop i radim do 1, 2 u noći. i užasno mi je teško sve uskladiti, jer se trudim da imaju svakodnevno kuhan ručak, da im pripremim toplu večeru, da budu čiste, okupane, zdrave, no sve više shvaćam da to nije dovoljno, tj da se majčinstvo ne sastoji od toga nego je tu niz drugih stvari koje su i njima bitnije od kuhanog ručka, a ja im to nemogu pružiti jer stalno moram još nešto hitno obaviti, odraditi, mailati, izračunati.....

možda jedina olakotna okolnost je to što nam je ured i radiona u istom dvorištu s kućom, pa kad sam u uredu bar skoknem vidjeti jesu li pojele, jesu li na vrijeme krenule u školu, i ako pada kiša mogu ih bar odvesti do škole. uvijek sam mislila da je ispunjenje mojih snova u stabilnom i profitabilnom poslu, da ću u tome pronaći svoju sreću i zadovoljstvo.
stvarnost je sasvim drugačija jer: 
a) sistem od 8 sati rada, 8 sati odmora i 8 sati sna u stvarnosti izgleda 12 sati rada u firmi, 4 sata rada u kući/dvorištu, zatim opet koji sat rada za firmu, i na kraju par sati sna. 
b) dok nisam rodila I. nisam znala da se prava sreća krije u tom pogledu, osmjehu i zagrljaju koji ona pruži
c) imati vlastitu tvrtku traži hrpu odricanja, žrtvi, ne odlazaka na godišnje odmore....
itd itd

ove godine sam ozbiljno počela razmišljati o tome da malo stanem na loptu, i da nekako pokušam posložiti stvari da radim 4 sata dnevno, da sam u uredu od 8 do 12, te da ostatak dana posvetim obitelji i sebi. nadam se da ću to uskoro moći ostvariti, a nakon toga kroz neko vrijeme i da u potpunosti ostanem doma, uz eventualno da jedan do dva dana u tjednu prekontroliram situaciju u firmi. to naravno opet ostaje na milost i nemilost poslu i razvoju situacije. vidjet ćemo.

----------


## pikula

Držim fige da planovi uspiju! Istina to je zahtjevan poduhvat, ali nadam se da ćete uspjeti. Piši nam o  dilemam, konkretnim koracima, mnogi će se preoznati!

----------


## *mamica*

Draga Bleeda,

mi smo zbog toga zaposlili jednog radnika, iako nam to u tom trenutku financijski ni najmanje nije trebalo.. Ali to je toliko dobro utjecalo na naše dijete, kuću, prehranu, pa i naš brak, da mi nimalo nije žao. 

Ja imam jedan drugi problem. U poslu kojeg suprug i ja vodimo, ja imam puno više iskustva jer se time i moja obitelj bavila cijeli život, a suprug je potpuno nov u tome - iako se odlično snašao. Ali opet... Ja imam i fakultetsko obrazovanje djelomično u tom području i puno više ideja, želje, iskustva, ponegdje i znanja. Da ne govorim da sam u poslu potpuno drukčiji tip od supruga - pittbul da se tako izrazim, puno oštrija, tražim da je sve 100% u redu, da je sve odmah, perfektno... A on ide laganini  :Grin: 
I sad sve to mene skupa toliko živcira i bode u oči da bih ja najradije nekako organizirala vrijeme da 4 sata dnevno radim u firmi, da odradim veliki dio posla i idem kući pjevajući.

Ali kada, kako??? Idealno bi mi bilo od 10-14 h, ali činjenica je da sam ja izjutra do rano popodne najpotrebnija svojoj bebi. Tada joj dajem doručak i ručak, šetam je, uspavljujem... Kasnije je pjesma i može je preuzeti bilo tko, ali tada je već kasno za obavljanje bilo kakvog ozbiljnog posla.

----------


## Ifigenija

> obzrirom na moj posao (firma u MM-ovom i mom vlasništvu) ja sam jako često na putu, kad sam doma, radim i po 12 i više sati, često kad I. zaspe uzmem laptop i radim do 1, 2 u noći. i užasno mi je teško sve uskladiti, jer se trudim da imaju svakodnevno kuhan ručak, da im pripremim toplu večeru, da budu čiste, okupane, zdrave, no sve više shvaćam da to nije dovoljno, tj da se majčinstvo ne sastoji od toga nego je tu niz drugih stvari koje su i njima bitnije od kuhanog ručka, a ja im to nemogu pružiti jer stalno moram još nešto hitno obaviti, odraditi, mailati, izračunati.....
> 
> možda jedina olakotna okolnost je to što nam je ured i radiona u istom dvorištu s kućom, pa kad sam u uredu bar skoknem vidjeti jesu li pojele, jesu li na vrijeme krenule u školu, i ako pada kiša mogu ih bar odvesti do škole. uvijek sam mislila da je ispunjenje mojih snova u stabilnom i profitabilnom poslu, da ću u tome pronaći svoju sreću i zadovoljstvo.
> stvarnost je sasvim drugačija jer: 
> a) sistem od 8 sati rada, 8 sati odmora i 8 sati sna u stvarnosti izgleda 12 sati rada u firmi, 4 sata rada u kući/dvorištu, zatim opet koji sat rada za firmu, i na kraju par sati sna. 
> b) dok nisam rodila I. nisam znala da se prava sreća krije u tom pogledu, osmjehu i zagrljaju koji ona pruži
> c) imati vlastitu tvrtku traži hrpu odricanja, žrtvi, ne odlazaka na godišnje odmore....
> itd itd
> 
> ove godine sam ozbiljno počela razmišljati o tome da malo stanem na loptu, i da nekako pokušam posložiti stvari da radim 4 sata dnevno, da sam u uredu od 8 do 12, te da ostatak dana posvetim obitelji i sebi. nadam se da ću to uskoro moći ostvariti, a nakon toga kroz neko vrijeme i da u potpunosti ostanem doma, uz eventualno da jedan do dva dana u tjednu prekontroliram situaciju u firmi. to naravno opet ostaje na milost i nemilost poslu i razvoju situacije. vidjet ćemo.


 
Iskreno se nadam vašem poslovnom uspjehu koji će vam sve to omogućiti. Jer za to i radimo - da s vremenom taj naš posao uzme zamah i time nas barem dijelom oslobodi za ono najvažnije Uvijek se veselim kad vidim da je nekome to uspjelo. Rijetko - ali uspije. Svaka čast, i evo, svim srcem se nadam da ćeš uskoro uživati u plodovima tolikog rada i odricanja.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Draga Bleeda,
> 
> mi smo zbog toga zaposlili jednog radnika, iako nam to u tom trenutku financijski ni najmanje nije trebalo.. Ali to je toliko dobro utjecalo na naše dijete, kuću, prehranu, pa i naš brak, da mi nimalo nije žao. 
> 
> Ja imam jedan drugi problem. U poslu kojeg suprug i ja vodimo, ja imam puno više iskustva jer se time i moja obitelj bavila cijeli život, a suprug je potpuno nov u tome - iako se odlično snašao. Ali opet... Ja imam i fakultetsko obrazovanje djelomično u tom području i puno više ideja, želje, iskustva, ponegdje i znanja. Da ne govorim da sam u poslu potpuno drukčiji tip od supruga - pittbul da se tako izrazim, puno oštrija, tražim da je sve 100% u redu, da je sve odmah, perfektno... A on ide laganini 
> I sad sve to mene skupa toliko živcira i bode u oči da bih ja najradije nekako organizirala vrijeme da 4 sata dnevno radim u firmi, da odradim veliki dio posla i idem kući pjevajući.
> 
> Ali kada, kako??? Idealno bi mi bilo od 10-14 h, ali činjenica je da sam ja izjutra do rano popodne najpotrebnija svojoj bebi. Tada joj dajem doručak i ručak, šetam je, uspavljujem... Kasnije je pjesma i može je preuzeti bilo tko, ali tada je već kasno za obavljanje bilo kakvog ozbiljnog posla.


Posve razumijem  :Smile: 
Nemam ništa pametno za reć, osim da su bebe bebe vrlo kratko, i za kratko vrijeme ćeš imati dijete kojem je više manje svejedno kad su s nekim drugim, a kad s mamom, tako da ćeš moći puno harmoničnije sve to uskladiti. Jer imaš stvarno nešto vrijedno za uskladiti - kad je tvoje, i kad je obitelj u tome, onda se stvarno puno može.
Baš je lijepo  čitati bleedu i tebe! Držite se, i svaka čast!

----------


## Milana

Bleeda razumijem o čemu pričaš. U dvorištu imamo firmu, 2 djece koji traže svoje, kuću, a sada još jedan projekt mislimo odraditi samo ja i MM sami. kao da nam posla nije preko glave. Jedno djete je još kući, stariji ide u vrtić. Popodneva nastojim čim više provesti s njima, tijekom radnog dana (8-15) nastojim obaviti koji tel. razgovor, ono što je hitno i pokoji sastančić na brzaka, a noći su rezevrirane za papirologiju, a većinu komunikacije s klijentima odradim mejlanjem u gluho doba noći. 
A da naravno da me se gleda kao kućanicu koja ništa ne radi nego se popodne šeta s klincima i igra po vrtu. A sad sam već uvidjela da je to samo borba sa vjetrenjačama i da se bavim/nebavim bilo čime uvijek bi se netko našao to bi komentirao kako nešto ne valja. jer nitko neće nikada svima udovojit.

----------


## pikula

> Draga Bleeda,
> 
> mi smo zbog toga zaposlili jednog radnika, iako nam to u tom trenutku financijski ni najmanje nije trebalo.. Ali to je toliko dobro utjecalo na naše dijete, kuću, prehranu, pa i naš brak, da mi nimalo nije žao. 
> 
> Ja imam jedan drugi problem. U poslu kojeg suprug i ja vodimo, ja imam puno više iskustva jer se time i moja obitelj bavila cijeli život, a suprug je potpuno nov u tome - iako se odlično snašao. Ali opet... Ja imam i fakultetsko obrazovanje djelomično u tom području i puno više ideja, želje, iskustva, ponegdje i znanja. Da ne govorim da sam u poslu potpuno drukčiji tip od supruga - pittbul da se tako izrazim, puno oštrija, tražim da je sve 100% u redu, da je sve odmah, perfektno... A on ide laganini 
> I sad sve to mene skupa toliko živcira i bode u oči da bih ja najradije nekako organizirala vrijeme da 4 sata dnevno radim u firmi, da odradim veliki dio posla i idem kući pjevajući.
> 
> Ali kada, kako??? Idealno bi mi bilo od 10-14 h, ali činjenica je da sam ja izjutra do rano popodne najpotrebnija svojoj bebi. Tada joj dajem doručak i ručak, šetam je, uspavljujem... Kasnije je pjesma i može je preuzeti bilo tko, ali tada je već kasno za obavljanje bilo kakvog ozbiljnog posla.


Ako niste u nekoj stisci, ako se radi o tome da voliš da je posao dobro obavljen, a u isto vrijeme je bebili mala, razmisli o tome da se tvoj muž sigurno mora jako potruditi da bi dostigao ono u čemu ste ti i tvoja obitelj bolje potkovani, možda mu treba i malo ohrabrenja, kako bi rekli zagorci, ako se priženil  :Smile:  u uhodanu sredinu, možda je baš dobro da se posvetiš više bebici dok je mala i dok te treba i daš mužu porostora da malo uči na svojim greškama i da se malo sam uhoda. Čini mi se da ćete možda kasnije bolje surađivati, ako stekne malo samostolnog iskustva i dohvati bliže tvojoj razini. Možda, evo, nagađam, jer naravno znam samo ovo što si napisala i ne zamjeri ako se pačam di nisi pitala  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Ma kakvi pikula! Što bih ti zamjerala! Muž je se jako dobro snašao, puuuuno je napredovao, puno toga naučio. Samo što, s obzirom na to da smo tek započeli s poslom (dakle, manje više neovisno od mojih), ja imam milijun ideja kako što unaprijediti, poboljšati, a te ideje su ključne za početak poslovanja. I da, tu je i ego i taština u smislu "ja to mogu i znam najbolje".

Ono što si mi ti preporučila - da se maknem, prepustim sve mužu da samostalno uči i da ga ohrabrujem - pa to sam upravo i učinila. Mnogi ga poslovni suradnici hvale i ne mogu vjerovati da nikada prije nije bio u tom poslu. Ali opet ono naše žensko "jaa to mogu najbolje"... Pa ponekad puknem i nabrojim mu greške i pitam se kako može tako nonšalantno shvaćati neke stvari. 

No dobro, zna se da je razgovor temelj svakog dobrog odnosa, bilo bračnog, bilo prijateljskog, pa smo i nas dvoje danas tako lijepo sjeli i porazgovarali. Naša obitelj nam je najvažnija na svijetu i nijedno od nas dvoje ne želi dijete zasad prepustiti nekome drugome, niti instituciji, ali smo isto tako vidjeli kako možemo unaprijediti svoje poslovanje i podijeliti ga tako da ja odradim taj "svoj" dio posla od kuće. 

Dakle, razgovor, razgovor, razgovor....

----------


## pikula

Kužim, super da se uspjevate dogovoriti tak bitne stvari, nije to uvijek lako, a i ne ide uvijek glatko. Ja sam se u nekim područjima smatrala apsolutnom šeficom i kad je MM trebao preuzeti jer su kikići bili mali,  virila sam mu preko ramena s djetetom na ruci i dirigirala  :Laughing:  sad kad se sjetim, presmješno mi je i naravno da smo razgovarali, pa i ne samo razgovrali, ali ono što se iskristaliziralo je da kad se dogovorimo da neki zadatak radi jedan od nas onda ga drugi mora pustiti da napravi kako zna i umije, da pogrješi i popravi i da šutimo dok onaj drugi  sam ne pita i broj dva da kad sam bolesna, dojim ili slično da se opustim,naspavam, ozdravim i da je to dugoročno najisplativjie, sva ona slamanja i burn outi više ni ne znamo zašto smo se u takve ludnice ugurali, a ta faza tako brzo prođe da se isplati opustiti i ne tjerati mak na konac - to sam ja morala naučiti, MM, naravno kad je bolestan legne dok ne ozdravi, a ja bi još ovo, pa ovo se mora itako, dok sve ne sludim, a jedan, tjedan više manje.  Prije sam mislila da je to moj veliki trud, a sad eto vidim Ego, magnum Ego  - pričam o sebi, molim lijepo, da se nitko ne uvrijedi  :Smile:

----------


## bleeda

hvala na ohrabrenju i podršci. 

dakle, dilema broj 1: hoćemo li moći nastaviti ostvarivati prihod / promet kakav smo imali do sad? u ovo ne računam ovu 2010 godinu jer je ona totalno podbacila, nego se oslanjam na 2009. i rast koji smo tad imali. to je nivo koji bih htjela zadržati i to je nivo koji nam omogućuje da firma posluje sasvim lijepo i stabilno. ja ne sanjam o nekoj velikoj kompaniji sa stotinama zaposlenih. to mi nikako nije želja ni cilj. više radnika više problema. no, ovu 2010 godinu zbog toga kakva je smo iskoristili da proširimo svoju djelatnost i uđemo na dio tržišta na kojem do sad nismo bili prisutni. nekim inovacijama i dosad na HR tržištu nepoznatim proizvodima smo evo na pragu ostvarenja prvog projekta, i taj projekt bi se trebao nastaviti odrađivati kroz sljedećih godinu dana. ukoliko u tome uspijem do kraja, moći ću si dozvoliti da kažem: e sad je 12 sati, sad ja idem doma, idem slagati legiće  :Smile: 

druga dilema je: skraćivanjem radnog vremena, djelimičnim napuštanjem posla pitam se bih li se kasnije, nekad mogla ponovo vratiti u taj mlin, ili ću ispasti iz igre? 

i još jedna stvar koja me muči: u našoj maloj firmici podjeljeni smo tako da MM i radnik odrađuju tehnički dio posla. ja odrađujem onaj komercijalni. to funkcionira dosta dobro jer je riječ o isključivo muškoj branši i ja sam valjda jedina žena u HR koja se time bavi. 
u većini slučajeva mi to daje dosta veliku prednost jer se ti muškarci uredno ufrapiraju kad na sastanke dolazim ja i kad s njima raspravljam, razgovaram o stvarima koje su muški fah, a ja to eto tako sve iz malog prsta izvlačim. s većinom naših partnera zato imam poslovno - prijateljski odnos. i da se razumijemo, ja tu činjenicu da sam žena u muškom fahu dobro debelo koristim. teško mi je pronaći nekoga tko bi taj dio posla odrađivao, a da ga ne moram prvo godinu dana učiti svemu, jer ovo čime se mi bavimo je uistinu specifično. 

tako...to su poslovne dileme...o drugima kasnije...idem sad radit  :Smile:

----------


## trimama

Pridružujem vam se cure, već vas dugo čitam sa zanimanjem!

Kućanica sam već 13 godina, sa nekim vrlo kratkim izletima u poslovne vode.

Nikad nisam bila tip nabrijana na posao, umjetnička sam duša( likovna umjetnica) i oduvijek 
sam radila doma i bila sama svoja gazdarica. No kad su došla djeca, shvatila sam da moj posao mene previše uzima i nisam nikako uspjevala stvoriti balans između posla, djece, obitelji. Previše sam sanjarila o poslu kad sam bila sa djetetom, a kad sam stvarala sanjarila sam o svom sinu. Tad sam pukla i odlučila napustiti posao, na neko vrijeme,
al mi se malo odužilo i svidjelo  :Wink: 

Jako sam sretna i ispunjena kao kućanica, i sretna sam što smo ja i muž zajedničkim snagama , uz dosta odricanja ipak uspjeli i dalje uspijevamo.

Sad kad su mi djeca porasla, samo najmlađi još ne ide u školu, imam više vremena i polako radim koliko mi odgovara( par sati tjedno).I to mi je taman, ispunjava me ali ne opterečuje.

Prije  nekoliko godina smo preselili iz grada na selo, pa obrađujem povrtnjak(svake godine veći), kuham, pečem kruh, spremam zimnicu, ...i tak....stvaram

Sad jurim po mog malog prvašića, ali javmi se kasnije


P.S. nije mi bilo lako u početku, ali o tome kasnije!

----------


## pikula

Joj! Super, uspješna kolegica! Piši nam, kad stigneš!

----------


## bleeda

evo ja za danas završavam, i idem svom djetetu koje momentalno čuva baka jer sirota ima proljev već 4 dana. danas ću više bit mama a manje poslovna frikuša.
pusa svim mamama i onim zaposlenim i onim doma

 :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Evo, procesljala sam topic.
Nadam se da sam uspjela iscistiti sve sto nema veze s ovom temom i da je sad tema ok da ostane otvorena za daljnju izmjenu iskustava.

Tema je odlicna i zanimljiva, krenula je lijepo i ovi zadnji postovi su jednako super i korisni. Molim vas da temu ne koristite kao svojevrstan blog na kojem cete opisivati svakodnevicu svake od vas.

----------


## pikula

Hvala  :Smile: 
Evo, ako netko ima CBS nek nam prepriča, emisija  Anxiety of Stay at home moms, zvuči jako zanimljivo
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/...in705015.shtml

----------


## SikaPika

Pozdrav kolegice, kućanice!
Nisam vas iščitala u potpunosti, no evo kratko (ako budem znala) moje priče. 
Nikada nisam radila u struci (prof. hr. jez. i knj.) već u lokalnim novinama kao novinarka, a onda i kao urednica. Bila sam totalna radoholičarka željna dokazivanja, ali i opravdavanja zbog tog prilično brzog napretka (kao da mi kvalitetan rad nije bio dovoljno opravdanje). Znala sam raditi i po 16 sati dnevno. Kada sam već počela pucati po svim šavovima moleći Boga da se nešto promijeni (taman smo počeli raditi na djetetu), nisam dugo čekala - ostala sam trudna i već idući mjesec poslana na bolovanje. Isprva mi je to bio šok jer sam svima govorila kako ću vjerojatno roditi negdje na terenu, no ubrzo sam shvatila da je naše dijete najvažnije na svijetu. Nakon mjesec dana sam se vratila na posao i skužila kako me baš nitko neće štedjeti, nego dapače, koristiti maksimalno. Kada sam sve to rekla ginićki, poslala me na čuvanje trudnoće. 
U međuvremenu je firma otišla u stečaj, a ja ostala bez posla. 
I znate što, toliko mi je drago zbog toga jer kao prvo, bila mi je muka pri pomisli da moram raditi takav posao (ma, ovdje čak ni nije toliko stvar u poslu koliko u nadređenima koji su nas iskorištavali kao staru kljusad) i brinuti se o svojoj maloj obitelji, svojoj najdražoj osobici na svijetu, a kao drugo, sada, nakon godinu dana ne mogu ni zamisliti da bih ostavila dijete i otišla raditi bilo gdje, na bilo kakav lagani posao...
Dakle, uživam u druženju s djetetom, kuhanju, pečenju kruha, kolača, spremnju (ok, malo manje), šetnji, radu u bašči...
No, da sve to ne bi bilo tako bajno - naše financije neće podnijeti moj "nerad". Naime, još tri mjeseca primam naknadu s biroa, a onda se pipa zatvara. Muž je prosvjetar i nakon što platimo stambeni kredit i režije, ostane nam svega 2000 kuna (znam da nije popularno pisati ovakve cifre, ali pišem jer trebam savjet). 
E sad, MM bi htio da ja počnem raditi. U struci nema šanse da se zaposlim, a to bi mi nekako najviše odgovaralo. No, ja bih voljela raditi nešto sitno sa strane da nekako popravimo kućni budžet (ok, uvijek uskaču njegovi starci, moja teta, štedimo...). Moj je san imati malu knjižaru u kojoj bi organizirala igraonice za djecu, kojekakva predavanja za roditelje... ma puno toga, ali kad sam to spomenula MM-u, dao mi je sto opravdanih razloga zašto to ne bi uspjelo. Ni on ni ja nismo dovoljno hrabri da se upustimo u nekakav poslovni pothvat (Roza Groza, zavidim ti do neba i nazad), a i ne znam što bih. 
Recimo, mogla bih davati instrukcije. No, koliko klincima uopće trebaju instrukcije za hrvatski? 
Inače se smatram vrijednom i svestranom osobom, puno toga znam raditi i ništa mi nije teško naučiti, no odakle krenuti? 
Dajte mi ideje jer s MMovom plaćom nećemo moći živjeti, a tako mi teško pada pomisao da ću morati ostaviti svoju ribicu nekom na čuvanje (jaslice/vrtić ne dolaze u obzir, morat ćemo kombinirati slobodno vrijeme tate, staraca, baka, teta... što će joj vjerojatno biti bed jer ni jedan dan neće biti isti), da se ujutro nećemo  zajedno buditi, popodne uspavljivati (ne znam kako će ju netko drugi uspavati jer to radimo sikom) i općenito provoditi puno, puno manje vremena zajedno.

----------


## BebaBeba

Kod mene je situacija bila hm... napeta.. Pošto moja braća nisu završila fakultet, moji su roditelji čvrsto vjerovali da ću ja kao odlična srednjoškolka sigurno biti iznimka. Iskreno nisam to htjela, ali samo ipak upisala fakultet u Puli. Kako mi je bilo? UŽASNO. Jednostavno nisam to htjela, nisam htjela učiti, željela sam samo što prije ostvariti plan sa svojim dragime - imati dijete, biti mama kod kuće, kuhati, uživati sa svojim djetetom i odgajati ga. Kada sam zatrudnila istog trena sam odustala od fakulteta na ogromno razočaranje mojih roditelja. Bilo mi je jako žao, i još mi je, ali ja zbilja nisam htjela živjeti onakav život kakav su ONI za mene zamislili, nego onaj koji ja želim.
Moja mrvica ima već godinu dana a ja i dalje jednako uživam. Sada već mogu reći da zajedno kuhamo, pomogne mi dodavati neke sitnice, "pomaže" mi brisati prašinu... Jednostavno mi je predivno biti mama kod kuće, uživam u svakome trenu i da, to zbilja je ostvarenje mojih snova. 
Nažalost sve mi se više čini da ću morati pošto-poto potražiti posao, mada ja iskreno nemogu zamisliti da sam odvojena od svoje princeze, da radim, da me nema s njom, da nemamo one naše svakodnevne male rituale.. Neznam, iskreno sam jako zbunjena, i sama pomisao na to me jako rastužuje. 
Al eto znamo svi kakva je financijska situacija... Na žalost od ljubavi i zraka se živjeti ne može  :Sad:

----------


## bleeda

SikaPika, evo meni onako na prvu pada na pamet zašto ne bi pokušala sa instrukcijama i pripremama za državnu maturu - to je definitivno nešto što bi moglo trebati većem broju učenika. Drugo, ako si radila kao novinarka i urednica, možda ne bi bilo loše da kontaktiraš novine i ponudiš im honorarni rad, primjerice kolumne i slično, pa čak i neke portale tipa index itd. Pa onda recimo kao prof hrv. jezika mislim da možeš ponuditi svoje znanje i kao honorarac u tvrtkama koje se bave priijevodima u smislu da im ponudiš lektoriranje tekstova, pa izdavačkim kućama...to su sve više manje poslovi koje možeš raditi od doma, a kao honorarac bi mogla im biti zanimljiva. 
Eto..to su neki moji prijedlozi, raspitaj se, pošalji par pisama pa ćeš vidjeti...nemoj se obeshrabriti, budi uporna.

----------


## pikula

Možda možeš držati instrukcije iz još nečeg osim hrvatskog pred mature i prijemne, često su to djeca kojoj treba pomoć pri učenju, a ne neka naročita stručnost. MOžeš tako i formulirati oglas, vidjela sam slične, tipa pomoć pri učenju, ima klianca kji us inzad 2,3 rz nemaju boravak i nema im tko pogledat zadaće i učit s njima pa roditelji plate nekog, s obziromn a oglase očito toga ima dosta.
Zavisi kako stojiš s eng ima dosta novinarskog posla i pisanja na on line međunarodnim poslovima ali treba jaaako paziti na prevare.

----------


## Bobica

> Možda možeš držati instrukcije iz još nečeg osim hrvatskog pred mature i prijemne, često su to djeca kojoj treba pomoć pri učenju, a ne neka naročita stručnost. MOžeš tako i formulirati oglas, vidjela sam slične, tipa p*omoć pri učenju, ima klianca kji us inzad 2,3 rz nemaju boravak i nema im tko pogledat zadaće i učit* s njima pa roditelji plate nekog, s obziromn a oglase očito toga ima dosta.
> Zavisi kako stojiš s eng ima dosta novinarskog posla i pisanja na on line međunarodnim poslovima ali treba jaaako paziti na prevare.


ovo mi zvuči super i jako je blizu tvoje igraonica/knjižare/čitaonice

meni je prekrasna ideja o igraonici-čitaonici 
jel ima neki filmić romanitka o tome - mala knjižara sa jedne strane se kupuje knjige a u pozadini su jastuci i čitaonica

onda nađeš još par mama koje bi radile razne radionice - naplatite neke ulaznice da se pokrijete i malo i zaradite  :Wink: 
a pred Uskrs i Božić možeš i za odrasle raditi razne radionice - čestitke, darovi, kolači . . .

----------


## Ifigenija

Meni se ta ideja s igraonicama čini divna, ali čujem da to nije samo tako - moraš imati zaposlenog odgajatelja, tj. odgajateljicu s diplomom... pa ako sama nisi te struke, to je onda nesplativo, plus - iako se čini kao mali posao, koliko vidim uspijevaju samo oni koji to rade kao pravi biznis, s ozbiljnim marketingom i svime što uz to ide... a onda to više nije posao za nas koje bismo rado bile na raspolaganju obitelji, nego za neku mačku koja želi stvarni i realni biznis. 

Ako se neka domisli nekog biznisa koji se radi uz obitelj, a treba suradnicu - tu sam. Svašta znam  :Smile:  i hoću raditi, al ne bih puno, nego par sati tjedno.

----------


## pikula

Vječna tema kako da nas na par sati zaposli netko normalan i legalan, da odradimo profesionalno svoj posao, a da nismo na raspolaganju od do i da ne pokrećemo same svjoe biznise za koje uvijek treba godina dvije ulaganja  vremena, novca, svega da bi se moglo eventulano kasnije laganini raditi od kuće- Daj e to lako ne bi države   i velike tvrtke diljem svijeta sufinancirale i poticale razne opcije pola radnog vremena, rada od kuće itd. Na žalost kod nas je kao i sve divlji istok

----------


## RozaGroza

*SikaPika* ovo sa pripremama za maturu mi zvuči skroz super ideja! Te lekcije se naplačuju oko 100-200 kn sat, nisu prenaporne i relativno si lako možeš izaranžirat radno vrijeme da ti paše. A ideaj za igraonicu u knjižnici zvuči "heaven"! Držim fige da to nekad i pokreneš.

Ja evo imam taj part-time posao, radim web stranice, i radim več jedno 2 tjedna po par sati dnevno, i iskreno JEDVA čekam da odradim to što sam se obavezala da se mogu vratiti svojim žena-majka-domačica poslovima. Ne moram vam govoriti da me živcira što nije sve kako treba po kući, ručak kasni, vrt je laaaagano obrastao, pasa šeta muž, jedino koga ne zakdvam za vrijeme je Š. Još 10 dana i idemo na naš ranč saditi vočke i ruže, čekam to kao ozebli sunce!

----------


## blackberry

cure su već svašta rekle pametnoga. instrukcije su uvijek super i sama se organiziraš. a ideja za radionice mi je fenomenalna. ja sam uletila u nešto slično. kako se uvijek nešto pokrene kad si daš priliku za promjene. uglavnom...ja sam u sklopu naše udruge, kreativaca, njprije krenula sa radionicama za odrasle...a onda mi se otvorila opcija i za radionice s djecom u sklopu jedne druge udruge. uglavnom, ja sam samo amater...bez diploma po tim pitanjima. tako da mislim da ne moraš biti odgajatelj kako bi se to izvelo....

----------


## pikula

Roza Groza, razumijem to u potpunosti,  i ja upravo nešto radim (par malih stvari se opet! preklopilo i pretvorilo u veliku gvalju posla) i kuća CHAOS (can't have anyone over sindrom, sjećate se  :Smile: ))) i tako to, ali najteže mi padne kad se usnimim kako graknem na klince onako totalno iz stresa zbog neke petljancije koja totalno nema veze s njima pa tako svaki dan bar koji put. I jedva čekam da završi i da se vrati m usvoju idilu. Mislim čistim onako combat varijanta i muž sve pokriva s osmijehom (pritom misli na kune), ali nije to to, kao da saniram poplavu koja ne prestaje, ah daleko je to od onog pjevušenja uz suđe.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja sam kao planirala nešto rodaditi, a onda su me sastavili TJEDNI bolesti, plus neka hitna stanja po tom pitanju, dnevna bolnica, injekcije i uputnice, pregledi i kontrole svaki dan (nekad i dva puta dnevno...) i sretna sam da nisam ništa prihvatila. Sve je divno kad je sve u redu, ali kad se sistem ruši, onda ili prestaje sve, ili mora biti još netko u kombinaciji... a kad nemaš onda se možeš slikati. Joj ta mala nesamostojeća djeca  :Smile:  em su slatki, em su dragi, em su mali, ali kad se razbole... joj meni. Iskreno, pitala sam se kako bih ja to da sam morala raditi, ili odrađivati, ili da imam svoj biznis koji me čeka... koma... 
Pikula, razumijem to stanje - kao sve se može, ali je sistam tako napet da mušica na zidu izaziva ono vojničko urlanje... jap... što reći... kad se mora zaraditi, onda je sve to u interesu većeg dobra... drži se!

----------


## SikaPika

Cure, hvala vam na razumijevanju, idejama i poticaju. MIslim da ću se prihvatiti instrukcija, i to prije nego prestanem dobivati naknadu s biroa. Iako, MM mi je večeras digao tlak kada sam mu to spomenula, kao, bolje da ja idem raditi jer će ovako svejedno netko morati čuvati Mašu. Ma, on je uvijek kontra na prvu, a ja ga često poslušam (umjesto da slušam sebe) pa se poslije kajem. Mislim da ću sada biti ustrajnija. 
Valjda će skužiti da je drugačije organizirati instrukcije i podrediti ih djetetovim potrebama (važno mi je da jede zdravo, kuhano pa bih voljela imati vrijeme oko podneva slobodno), a drugo raditi od 8 - 9 sati dnevno. Osim toga, i on bi mogao odraditi koji sat instrukcija, pa bi nam malo mogla pomoći i teta koju ovu zimu planiramo preseliti u kvart. Ma, već mirišim rješenje. Uz Božju pomoć..., bit će! 

*Bobice*, da, rekla bih da misliš na film You've Got Mail. Eh, toliko bih toga ja u toj knjižari/igraonici/čitaonici. I kolače i čestitke i darove... Ma, voljela bih nekako pridonjeti zajednici u kojoj živim, posebno pružiti djeci nešto više od onoga što dobiju u gradskoj knjižnici - tek knjige, kompjutorske igrice..., a uz to zaraditi tek toliko da nam bude dovoljno (kako je ta riječ izgubila smisao, dovoljno, ne više, ne još... samo dovoljno, toliko koliko ti treba).

Nego, da vas sad pitam nešto skroz drugačije, a što mi se mota po glavi ovih dana. Naime, kod nas je već nekoliko dana moja teta (79) koja obožava Mašu, a i ova nju. Po cijele dane se igraju, odnosno, teta ju uzme u krilo i čita slikovnice, crtaju, pjevaju. Ma, milina. 
Naravno, ja sve to vrijeme nešto radim, kuham, spremam. Kad nema tete, i onda sve to radim, a Maša se šetka okolo, prevrće po igračkama ili radi sa mnom. Kada je MM kod kuće, onda je on s njom. Kad god imam vremena, igram se s njom (ono, baš glupiram), ali kad gledam njih dvije i kako Maša uživa u njezinom krilu, imam grižnju savjesti da se ne igram dovoljno s njom. 
Onda si mislim, ma k vragu i usisavanje, i kuhanje i bašča kad ne provodim dovoljno vremena sa svojim djetetom. A onda opet, pa ne mogu se s djetetom samo igrati, a osim toga i ona uživa dok zajedno peremo suđe, kuhamo ručak, usisavamo, idemo u bašču. 
Koliko se vi igrate s djecom, odnosno koliko ste se igrali dok su vam klinci bili tako mali (15 mj.).

----------


## Anemona

Cijelo vrijeme vas čitam, pa da usput odgovorim na pitanje.
SikaPika je napisala:



> Koliko se vi igrate s djecom, odnosno koliko ste se igrali dok su vam klinci bili tako mali (15 mj.).


Igrala sam se svako slobodno vrijeme, jer je u to doba on trebao jako puno pažnje i igre 1 na 1. Obavila bih samo nužno, a ostalo je bilo njegovo vrijeme.
Danas, kad ima više od 3 godine, voli se dosta sam zaigrati, i baš uživa u toj samostalnoj igri, pa puno više toga napravim, bez ikakve grižnje savjesti, a i svaki dan su kod njega mali rođaci pa se onda zajedno igraju, ili je npr. neki dan ostala na sat vremena mala susjeda i oni su se lijepo zajedno igrali, a ja sam peglala,...

Uglavnom, sad dosta vremena provodi u igri s prijateljima, ili se sam igra.

----------


## *mamica*

Pa... ne igramo se baš puno. Ona je dosta samostalna i sasvim se lijepo zaigra sama. Ali svaki dan, ali baš svaki, provedemo par sati (ne u komadu, nego kad sve zbrojim) mazeći se i glupirajući - je li i to spada pod igru? Svaki dan provedemo satak - dva u šetnji, nekad kolicima, nekada pješice. Svaki dan joj barem pola sata čitam.
Isto tako, svaki dan provedemo pola sata - 45 min, samo sjedeći jedna kraj druge zagrljene, u zadnje vrijeme ona ima izraženu potrebu za tim.

Vrlo rijetko se igramo igračkama - lopticama, bebama, plišanim igračkama... S time se najčešće igra sama. I ja to vrijeme provodim kuhajući, čisteći ili jednostavno čitajući, i baš se sada pitam zašto jer stvarno jako uživam u takvim igrama sa njom.

Je li to odgovor koji si tražila?  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> A onda opet, pa ne mogu se s djetetom samo igrati, .).


naravno da ne, to cak nije ni pozeljno. ovo kako ti radis mi se cini puno bolje. nije dobro da se dijete nauci da ga stalno neko zabavlja. vi ste dovoljno zajedno jedan na jedan, a sigurno joj i ti ponekad procitas nesto ili bojate, pjevate, a ostalo vrijeme radite stvari koje ce njoj biti inspiracija za igru.

----------


## SikaPika

Ma da, crtamo pastelama uz doručak ili poslije doručka ili popodne. Svaki dan idemo van u šetnju gdje beremo cvijeće, hranimo patkice, igramo se loptom ili smo na ljuljama, s drugom djecom. Slikovnica ima puno pa i njih čitamo kad joj se da, kada mi donese da joj čitam. Predvečer se igramo konje (nosim ju na leđima) ili ju vozam po stanu na guralici ili u vanici za veš. Ili se samo glupiramo, pjevamo i plešemo. Prije samog večernjeg spavanja plešemo i pjevamo u krevetu (što ću morati izbaciti jer ju totalno razbudi). Igramo se i kod kupanja.  
Ali kad ju vidim kako teti može i po pola sata i više sjediti mirno u krilu, imam osjećaj da joj ja ne pružam dovoljno. Recimo, mi se igramo, onda ja trknem do kupaonice upaliti mašinu, ili se igramo 15 minuta (nije da je totalno zaokupljena igrom) pa ja napravim nešto kratko (skuham kavu, pokupim veš...)

----------


## pikula

Mislim da klinci sa svakim imaju drugačji odnos i tako dobivaju različite sadržaje, interese- i ja sam imala slične misli kao ti, ali onda mi je sjela ona da treba selo da se odgoji dijete, nije to bezveze. Moji pile, zabijaju čavle, rade čuda kod mojih, većina toga izgleda čak i opasno, ali to je povremeno i ja nekako preživim, a opet mislim da Do kao dečkić puno dobiva iz tih istraživanja i majstorija, s druge strane kod familije od MM je sve ušminkano i ucifrano i tamo možda Di više uživa, ali opet tamo vlada neki red koji kod nas ne postoji, baš zato je super da ga tamo upijaju. Mislim da je slično i s našom tetom, ona se s njima igra totalno za ozbiljno, ja nikad nisam toliko u toj igri kao ona, ali bome ja ne ostanem po kiši na plaži, a oni se malo zaigraju. Nekako sve nađe svoje mjesto, pogotovo kad su veći i svi oko klinaca nađu svoju nišu   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Mi smo trenutno u fazi da svaki dan sa svakim odigram po jednu igru na samo (tablić, čovječe, neki zabavnici), a MM obično jednu ili dvije kraće igre s njih oboje. Povremeno se udubimo u neke radionice tipa radimo namještaj od kutija ili mjesimo i onda je to cijelo popodne u brašnu i tako, ali to je sad rijeđe recimo jednom u par tjedana. Sad dok je vijreme još kak tak radije se zalunjamo u šetnji i bacamo Roxy lopticu, rolamo isl

----------


## RozaGroza

Moj Š je još malen, ali uglavnom i sad radim kao ti sa Mašom, igranje on nekako sam "odradi" u svojoj igraonici, a sa mnom zaljeva vrt, čita, mazi se sa Rozom, onako neke every-day stvari. Puno mu čitam iz knjiga, pa listamo i gledamo slike to obožava, voli - vjerovali ili ne - sjedat u hranilici i gledat mene dok kuham ručak, to nekako obožava pa hvala Bogu stignem i skuhat na miru, a od baš igara najviše voli kreveljenje po meni i tati, pa jedno sat,dva dnevno - max - provedemo ležeči po krevetu ili na kauču, ozloglašenom mom kauču  :Razz:  i kreveljimo se, al to iskreno nekako i pokušavam skratiti, radije radim nešto konstruktivnije.

Ne paničari, sve ovo što čitam mi zvuči kao da je Maša prezadovoljna i sretna curica   :Smile: 

Ps: ponekad i mene malo zabrine kad Š pokaže neku novu stranu sa tetkama il bakama...al ajde, to valjda tako i treba biti, kontam da smo svi sa rodbinom bili malo drugačiji kao djeca.

----------


## lunja

> naravno da ne, to cak nije ni pozeljno. ...nije dobro da se dijete nauci da ga stalno neko zabavlja.


Mene ovo podsjeca na pricu o "navikavanju na ruke".

Iz vasih prica uopce ne sumnjam da se dovoljno igrate s djecom, ali da se mozete previse igrati?
Valjda i zato sto mene grize savjest sto nisam mama kucanica, a i zato sto smo joj ja i MM jedino drustvo, a i zato sto su meni kucanski poslovi oduvijek u trecem planu :Embarassed: , igramo se sto je vise moguce.
U pravilu meni prvoj popusti koncentracija.
Slikovnice bi mogla citati satima, sto joj ponekad i priustim :Smile: .
Sto je starija sve se duze i konstruktivnije moze sama igrati.

----------


## pikula

Mislim da se mame kod kuće malo opuste glede igranja jer su blizu djece po cijeli dan pa od cijelodnevnog odgovaranja na pitanja i  provođenja raznih drugih zajedničkih aktivnosti jednostavno koriste nišu za sebe kad se dijete zaigra. Kad ideš s dijetemo u dućan, pa kuhaš s njim itd vrlo je privlačno ukrasti desetak minuta za sebe kad se dijete zabavi igračkama, a često i jedina prilika. Treba se podsjetiti da pola sata konkretne igre po djetetovom izboru itekako puni djetetove baterije i staviti i to na raspored, a nakon toga mirne duše piti kavu pored djeteta koje zadovoljno slaže kocke- meni pomaže kad znam da su baterije pune, ali daleko od toga da to uspijem baš svaki dan

----------


## Ifigenija

Slažem se da je važno baš izdvojiti vrijeme za djecu. Ja se hrvem s time, jer nije lako uskladiti sve sa svime, i ne prevariti samu sebe satom interneta više  :Smile:  Ali u principu imam cilj svako jutro sat vremena biti s njima - u šetnji, igri, čitanju knjiga, parku, svejedno - ali s njima i za njih, poslije ručka im čitati, i onda još poslijepodne jedan sat biti s njima - igrati se, gledati Kod Ane (to obožavaju  :Smile: ), ići vani, slagati kockice, svejedno. I priča navečer.
Ostalo vrijeme nekako kombiniram svoje poslove s njima, zajedno kuhamo, čistimo, slažemo.
 I nastojim razdvojiti vrijeme kad očekujem da se igraju sami; pošaljem ih u dvorište, ili im dam kockice, ili ih pošaljem u njihovu sobu, od vremena kad kao zajedno živimo i radimo (jer ako nema tih granica glava mi bude kao bubanj do deset ujutro). Užasno mi je važno da bar neki dio dana ne čujem mama, ne čujem dreku, ili me netko ne zašprehava Ninjama, vanzemaljcima ili novim rozim papučama i lakiranjem noktiju...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Napisala dugački post i onda sam odlučila obrisati svoje jadikovke. Kad vas čitam lakše mi je jer znam da ću postati i ostati mama kod kuće kad tad. Za sad sam povratnica na posao nakon porodiljnog i to je bljljljljljljljljljljljljljljljlj, a u glavi kaos!

----------


## SikaPika

*Sandra*, baš sam te htjela pitati kako ti je! 
*Pikula*, *Ifigenija*, ma jesam ja nekoliko puta s Mašom jedan na jedan u igri. Evo jutros, mazile smo se nakon buđenja u krevetu, čitale slikovnice poslije doručka, mazile se poslije popodnevnog spavanja, igrale se i čitale poslije večere, igrale se za vrijeme kupanja. No, sve to je nekako kratko, po pola sata, tri četvrt sata. Naravno, između toga smo zajedno kuhale, bile u bašči, prale suđe...

----------


## pikula

Pa, bebili je  :Smile:  Meni vaš raspored zvuči savršeno

----------


## Anemona

Napisala sam jako pametan post, pa mi ga je kompjutor obrisao.  :Grin: 

SikaPika, zašto raditi isključivu podjelu između igre i nekakvog zajedničkog rada?
Gdje je tu granica i zašto?

Pitam zato, jer moje dijete obožava kuhati, mijesiti i slično.
Imamo svakodnevni ritual da negdje popodne zajedno radimo slane poslastice (kiflice, slance,...). Taj dio dana obožavam i ja i on.
On važe sastojke, dodaje, valja, slaže, maže, posipava,... 
Usput učimo za što je glatko brašno, za što oštro, što radi PZP,...

I sad ispada da to nije "vrijedno" vrijeme, a nama je puno zabavnije, nego npr. u nekoj igri.

Zato ne bih rekla da je toliko važna igra jedan na jedan, važnije je vrijeme 1 na 1.

----------


## pikula

Naravno, ako je to djetetu omiljena aktivnost to je to, nema druge  :Smile:  Poanta u tom vremenu jedan na jedan je da dijete može slobodno inicirati aktivnost, to je divno za upoznavanje malog svijeta. Dvadesetak minuta na dan u kojima pustimo dijete da izabere igračke ili aktivnost i da doista vodi igru bez cenzure u nekom sigurnom okruženju može otkriti strašno puno o djetetovim mislima osjećajima koji se skupljaju tijekom dana kad mi vodimo igru. Razlika je u tome da je lakše pustiti dijete da slobodno bira u granicama dječje sobe i igračaka jer je nema nekih sigrunosnih pitanja, u kuhinji ili kupaoni ima puno više "ne" stvari, ali naravno i tome se može doskočiti i prilagoditi, samo uz malo truda.

----------


## SikaPika

> Napisala sam jako pametan post, pa mi ga je kompjutor obrisao. 
> 
> SikaPika, zašto raditi isključivu podjelu između igre i nekakvog zajedničkog rada?
> Gdje je tu granica i zašto?
> 
> Pitam zato, jer moje dijete obožava kuhati, mijesiti i slično.
> Imamo svakodnevni ritual da negdje popodne zajedno radimo slane poslastice (kiflice, slance,...). Taj dio dana obožavam i ja i on.
> On važe sastojke, dodaje, valja, slaže, maže, posipava,... 
> Usput učimo za što je glatko brašno, za što oštro, što radi PZP,...
> ...


Slažem se s tobom. I zaista, čim Maša vidi da perem suđe ili joj kažem da ću sada kuhati, odmah uzima stolicu i pokušava ju sama dogurati. Isto je i s usisavanjem, vješanjem veša... Dok radim, uvijek i njoj dam dio posla, soli jelo, opere žlicu ili joj jednostavno dam šerpu pa u nju svašta utrpa i miješa. 
NO, mnogi govore da je s djecom potrebno i igrati se njihovim igračkama. Nikada ne forsiram neku aktivnost ako se njoj ne da. Ponekad imam osjećaj da sa mnom nikada ne čita slikovnice tako dugo kao što ih je čitala s tetom. Sa mnom to sve nekako kratko traje, malo slikovnica, malo slagalica, malo sviramo i sve završi na vijanju i kukucivanju (valjda zato jer se to nitko drugi ne igra s njom).
Evo, danas sam imala grižnju savjesti jer sam jutros kuhala pekmez/kašicu od cikle, jabuka i mrkve dok je ona glavinjala okolo. NO, kad joj je dosadilo, došla je, počela gurati stolicu i to je bio znak da želi biti sa mnom. Valjda joj je do tada bilo zabavno samoj sa sobom. 
I da, što god da radimo, sve joj objašnjavam, pokazujem, dam da proba, pomiriše (pa makar bilo slano, ljuto, jakog mirisa...), razbije jaje... pa me uvijek posluša kada kažem da je nešto vruće, opasno, oštro.

----------


## pikula

http://tolovehonorandvacuum.blogspot...s-you-are.html
zgodan blog, dobitnik nagrade stayathome bloggerica  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Da malo podignem temu...
Trenutno sam totalno bez motivacije za obavljanje svakodnevnih obaveza , rutina koja se neprestano ponavlja iz dana u dan ne djeluje na mene nimalo pozitivno. 
Puno se stvari izdogađalo u zadnjih par mjeseci: MM je dobio otkaz i morao je započeti privatan posao, dobila sam produžetak Njege na godinu dana, čekamo datum za zadnju planiranu operaciju srca za malenu...
Fali mi rad u kojem bi u isto vrijeme radila samo jednu stvar, ovako si izgledam ko hobotnica, u isto vrijeme obavljam najmanje tri posla...sa rukama još nekako , ali za mozak mi to bude previše.
Nekako ne nalazim radost u dinstanju luka, pomaganju u zadaći školarcu i skidanju dvogodišnjakinje sa naslona od kauća na koji se uporno penje, naravno sve u isto vrijeme.
Iskusne domačice, što dolazi nakon faze samosažaljevanja?

----------


## kljucic

:Love:

----------


## sirius

> 


 
Joj, kljucic, zaboravila sam i užasnu grižnju savijesti kad se osjećam ovako i kukam, jer ispadam užasno nezahvalna za sve dobro koje nas prati .

----------


## Storma

regrupiranje
i kretanje u nove pobjede  :Smile: 
sori, ne mogu sada duze
pusa

----------


## Ifigenija

> Da malo podignem temu...
> Trenutno sam totalno bez motivacije za obavljanje svakodnevnih obaveza , rutina koja se neprestano ponavlja iz dana u dan ne djeluje na mene nimalo pozitivno. 
> Puno se stvari izdogađalo u zadnjih par mjeseci: MM je dobio otkaz i morao je započeti privatan posao, dobila sam produžetak Njege na godinu dana, čekamo datum za zadnju planiranu operaciju srca za malenu...
> Fali mi rad u kojem bi u isto vrijeme radila samo jednu stvar, ovako si izgledam ko hobotnica, u isto vrijeme obavljam najmanje tri posla...sa rukama još nekako , ali za mozak mi to bude previše.
> Nekako ne nalazim radost u dinstanju luka, pomaganju u zadaći školarcu i skidanju dvogodišnjakinje sa naslona od kauća na koji se uporno penje, naravno sve u isto vrijeme.
> Iskusne domačice, što dolazi nakon faze samosažaljevanja?



Sirius, potreban ti je odmor i rekuperiranje. Meni pomogne odlazak u kino (tamo u onom mraku zaboravim na sve), kavica s frendicomm, vjerska obnova ili nešto, ponekad odem na par sati u kafić i čitam satima glupe časopise. Ili neki sport. ČIm se maknemo - bude bolje.
Inače, ja kad kuham nastojim odvojiti nešto za zamrznuti, pa kad mi se ne kuha - samo vadim. 
Kad mi se ne sprema - ne spremam.
Nekako važno je održati stvari pozitivnima, a to ne možemo ako se osjećamo žrtve života.
Glavu gore! Dogodilo vam se svašta burnoga, i to treba sažvakati. Samo nikad ne zaboravi svoje baterije, one su izvor svega dobroga u obitelji!
Drži se!

----------


## RozaGroza

Uh masaža, par dana ležanja i pijuckanja koktela, gledanje lord of the rings sva 3 dijela u jedan dan, spavanje 18 sati u komadu, doručak u krevet, topla kupka sa uljem lavande, skuhan i serviran ručak, sređena kuća...uh ne znam što bi ti napisala da ti olakšam. Izdrži, proći će...mora proći  :Heart: 

Mene uglavnom umor mući. Nemam snage za ništa a posla preko glave. Trebam krenut i na dijetu jer sam predebela, i malo pojačat kondiciju jer jedva učinim 80 skalina do doma, a leđa me rasturaju jer mali spava i sisa po cijelu noć, ja već mjesecima "spavam" na rubu kreveta, proživljavam lagane živčane slomove unutar sebe, umor umor umor umor...počela sam piti neki B12, evo jučer prvi dan, ništa ne pomaže, išli u šetnju, ja jedva noge vučem. Možda da odem izvaditi krvnu sliku, ne znam.

Za sad, odo dinstat luk, pasta od pomadora danas. I ni ja nikako danas ne mogu nać užitak u tome, na pameti mi je samo da sam gladna i da treba nahranit raju. A da se bar jednom sjete pa sami naprave objed!

----------


## pikula

Tijekom faze sažalijevanja meni nema boljeg od frendice u sličnoj istuaciji koja je spremna slušati detaljne opise svih aspekata mojeg jada i kad tijekom tog razgovora primjetim da nisam primjetila da smo skrenule na neku drugu temu, dgovorile se za rolanje, kino (u koje vjerojatno nećemo uspjeti otići), razmjenile info o knjigama i rasprodajama i da više nisam jadna  :Smile: 
Ako ikako mogu kad me ulovi tako nešto primam se telefona da meljem ili da netko dođe k nama ili mi k njima, ključeva od auta,  ili ako ništa od to troje nije moguće bijeg u kupaonu, u knjige ili na forum.
Ja sam nedavno počela kuhati ono što mi je fora i što me zabavlja, a i pospremati na sličan način kao ifi,kad mi dođe. i osjećam se puno bolje, nekako kako čovjek, a ne rob te rutine. Mislim da je bitno da kad nemaš izbora, spustit se level niže i onda birati kao da si u dizjanerskom dućanu. Jes, zvuči glupo, da me veseli da biram hoću li prati kupaonu ili slagati slike, ali meni život znači.
Držim fige da sve dobro prođe i mislim  da će ti možda kad stres malo mine i svakodnevica izgledati ljepše

----------


## pikula

Možda sam dosadna sa svoijim papirima i olovkom LOL ali protiv sindroma hobotnice meni jako pomaže detaljan plan i program, napismeno.   Lakše mi se na miru navečer kad svi spavaju iznervirati što sve neću sutra stići pa iskrižati što ne ide, ne ide nego kad to moram otkantati u hodu.I sto tako mi je lakše ugurati neko svoje vrijeme inače mi ga pojedu sitnice. Taka sam- ako mi ne piše 15 minlež ičita knjigu poslje ručka, ja ću koza provesti vrijeme u nekom njurganju i nit se odmorit nit napravit neš. Stavi  i dinstanje luka i skidanje dvogodišnjaka s naslona u plan, izgleda bedasto pa ja takve stvari baš i nedržim na frižideru  :Smile: , ali radi

----------


## SikaPika

*Pikula*, meni si ti super s tim rasporedima. I ja radim slično, istina, ne tako detaljno, no i onda se izjalovi. 
A za sve je kriv MM. Naravno. On je strašno neorganiziran, komotan i tu se ne može ništa. Kada se pobunim, optuži me da nisam spontana  :Smile: 
Evo, sinoć sam htjela pospremiti kupaonicu, no uvalio se taman kad sam završila s uspavljivanjem M. Kad je izišao, nije mi se više dalo jer sam bila uvjerena da će se ona ubrzo probuditi. 
Ili smislim nešto raditi, a on će, ajmo gledati film. I nagovori me  :Very Happy: 
Meni je još dobro kod kuće, ne smeta me rutina, samo nekada pucam po šavovima kada mislim da moram sve odjednom, i usisati i prati prozore i ovo i ono i onda se sjetim da ništa ne moram nego svom djetetu biti mama. No, ona je još mala i s njom je lako tako da razumijem vas mame s više djece i koje još radite... Ma, meni je raj na zemlji. 
Ispušem se tu na forumu jer za drugo nemam vremena, a i sve oko M. sam preuzela na sebe i ne mogu zamisliti da odem negdje van, a da je s njom netko drugi. Znam da je glupo, ali za sada je tako.

----------


## In love

Cure moje, ja tek danas vidjela ovu temu  :Smile: ) Baš super, to mi treba.

Ja sam "ostala" doma kada se rodila L, nisam ni prije radila ali kako mm ima firmu sam stalno bila uklucena u nešto, stalno bih negdje išli, pa vamo pa tamo...I onda šok, još sam se preselila u Hrvatsku ( nisam iz Hr), nisam nikoga znala, samo doma , negdje na selu, bez auta, ...Jao, kad se sjetim. 

Ali.. 

Polako je sve došlo na svoje,našla sam si prijateljice, rodila sam još 2 djece i trenutno ne mogu zamisliti da negdje radim, jer sumljam da bi me netko dugo gledao sa bolovanjima i sl. stvarima. Priznajem, da me nakon skoro 7 godina provedenih kao kučanica sve više vuće da bih nešto radila pa polako pokrećem svoj mali web shop, dogovaram se da bi u Rijeci radila radionice o nošenju djece (bar o tome nešto znam  :Smile: ), ma, ideje mi dolaze sa svih strana (pogotovo od kada su mi starije dvoje u vrtiću). Razmišljam polako unaprijed, čak o otvaranju nekog dućana sa drvenim igračkama, platnenim pelenama i sl. ... Ali polako...

Ma, nisam ja tipična kućanica, totoalno sam neorganizirana i nekada nam bude stan KATASTROFA, da ne pričam o mom kuhanju koje dolazi ,onako, na smjene  :Smile: 
Mjesec dana bih non stop nešto kuhala i pekla i onda jedemo zdravo pa kuhano, a onda me ulovi da mi se ne da ništa, i onda je na meniju zovi Pizza (nije da se baš ponosim ali takva sam  :Undecided: )

Javim se još kasnije, moram vas detaljnije prouciti  :Smile:  pa sada nemam vremena, mali mi se budi.

----------


## pikula

Ma i moje se izjalovi, *sika pika,* ali s vremenom  sam se počela veseliti kad se samo nešto izjalovi LOL Prije toga je bio veliki kaotični blure
Dobro došla *in love*, mislim da ovdje ima dosta atipčinih kućanica, u raznolikim varijacijama  :Smile:

----------


## alef

Ovo je zanimljivo... 

http://daily7-business.net/business/2010-live70/

I ja radim od kuce, posao mi je takav da lokacija nije vazna... Pa sam neka polukucanica  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

alef i ja isto ...trenutno cak 2 posla ali je L krenula u vrtic pa mi je malo lakse (koja nemajka :Smile:  ) a nekad zna biti opako jednom rukom sjecam mrkvicu i luk drugom drzim izvjestaj koji moram porcitati i tako u krug ....i onda kad svi zaspu ja krecem u trecu smijenu tada jedino mogu pisati u miru. 
Meni bude tesko jer okolina rad od kuce ne percipira kao prav rad pa se pored office posla podrazumijeva da ja radim nabavke ciscenje peglanje kuhanje isl. bude tesko ali onda kazem kako god par dana radim svoj posao igram se s L kad se vrati iz vrtica skuham rucak a sve ostalo ostavim po strani, preskocim trecu smjenu pa nocu citam do besvijesti. Trenutno mi je kuca u fazi post atomske bombe ali to je cijena koja se nakad mora platiti bitno je da L nije zakinuta za svoje vrijeme i da nam je skuhana vecera na stolu sve ostalo je po mom misljenju manje bitno. 

Baterije punim tako da odem s prijateljicom na kavu - puno cesce skuham kavu nazovem je na telefon pa klaframo po sat vremena jer i ona je mama kod kuce ali sa 3 djece zivi na drugom kraju grada pa dok se organiziramo prodje i mjeseci ili odem na fitenss to mi je najvece zivotno otkirce sat vremena se iskacem i kuci kao nova, ili kkao sad uzemem si pauziu pa malo forumiram. Ups, prosla je  moja kafe pauza i moram nazad na posao..

----------


## pikula

sad je meni kriza  :Smile:  Nekako me opralo to da stvarno ne mogu ići raditi i da to nije privremeno, na stranu moje radionice i slikovnice ili volontiranje tu i tamo. Uglavnom koliko god da znam koliko je to dragocjeno da uopće mogu ostati doma i brinuti se za obitelj ipak me nekako štrecnulo to da na financijski neće biti lakše uskoro, ako uopće. Stlano smo živjeli u uvjerenju da će klinci biti veći pa ćemo adaptirati stan ili tako nešto, a sad me nekako zabetoniralo da to što smo financijski stalno u crvenom dugoročno znači da će se  npr kuhinja raspasti, a ja ću što izraditi novu? Kako se nosite s tim dugoročnim mislima... Meni je sad sve super, ali ta neka perspektiva da je to to,hm nekako protrnem

----------


## Ifigenija

Pikula, Božić je vrijeme čuda  :Smile:  Idemo se nadati, pouzdati u malenog Isusa, u njegovo vodstvo, Betlehemsku zvijezdu, da će sve biti dobro. Da ćemo imati sve što nam je potrebno. Drži se! Neke žene full time rade, uz djecu koja bi isto mamu koji sat više, i ne samo da imaju kuhinju koja se raspada, nego možda nemaju uopće svoju kuhinju.

----------


## pikula

Nije toliko stvar u kuhinji nego u tome da postoje odluke koje u jednom trenutku postanu konačne i koliko god i bila sigurna da je to to, koliko čovjek može biti siguran, ipak ta neka determiniranost stoji ko betonska deka nad glavom.

----------


## Zdenka2

Pikula, a zašto to tako shvaćati? U ovom trenutku svog života si donijela jednu odluku, a zašto je u nekom drugom ne bi mogla promijeniti? Imaš svoje zvanje i svoje znanje - to ti nitko nije oduzeo. Mislim da su u tvom poslu mogućnosti uvijek nekako otvorene.

----------


## pikula

Ah, imaš pravo jesu uvijek nekako otvorene  i  uvijek nekako zatvorene, uglavno nepredvidive  :Smile:  A i zvanje mi je k'o da sam žena austronaut. Evo neki dan sam si mislila pa kad sam čitala one neke članke kak je prije moje generacije taj posao radilo točno 3 i pol ženska čeljadeta pa kaj se nisam mogla malo zamislit. Pa nisu žene lude kaj su bježale od takvih zanimanja. Ma šalim se. Okrećem si loše raspoloženje na smješnu stranu.

----------


## Demi

Mene zanima dal si mame kucanice placete staz ili ne i dal razmisljate o tome dal cete jednog dana imat svoju penziju ( Pikula je spomenula nesto dugorocno pa me sjetila o cemu vec dugo razmisljam) ili mislite da ce se djeca za vas u starosti brinuti heheh ...

----------


## anita_m

da sam mama kućanica (a nisam još smislila kako si to priuštiti), nikad ne bi plaćala staž. Radije bih štedjela (doma u čarapi), jer koliko izdvajamo za mirovinsko - nema šanse da mi otplate da živim sto godina.........

----------


## ljiljan@

> Mene zanima dal si mame kucanice placete staz ili ne i dal razmisljate o tome dal cete jednog dana imat svoju penziju ( Pikula je spomenula nesto dugorocno pa me sjetila o cemu vec dugo razmisljam) ili mislite da ce se djeca za vas u starosti brinuti heheh ...


iako plaćam pozamašni iznos doprinosa iz svoje plaće (zaposlena sam) nisam sigurna da ću jednog dana u mirovini biti zbrinuta. Uzdam se u Božju providnost. I u dobro zdravlje (da mogu raditi u fušu). Kad gledam iz ekonomske perspektive u kojoj se nalazimo, posebno rast nezaposlenosti, ne znam koja je opasnost realnija- da ja budem na teret djeci, ili oni meni. Iako radim.
Uštedjeti ne mogu ništa...
Sve u Božje ruke...

----------


## Ifigenija

> Mene zanima dal si mame kucanice placete staz ili ne i dal razmisljate o tome dal cete jednog dana imat svoju penziju ( Pikula je spomenula nesto dugorocno pa me sjetila o cemu vec dugo razmisljam) ili mislite da ce se djeca za vas u starosti brinuti heheh ...


Kad sam donosila ovu odluku pogledala sam istini u oči: od cjeloživotnog kuluka ja mirovine neću vidjeti. Ne neke koja bi vrijedila mog vremena doma s djecom. Pitanje starosti je nešto što mm i ja kontamo na privatnoj razini, bez stupova i fondova ili ičega što država drži pod sobom; kao što pratimo u medijima zadnjih dana zapili su i skockali naše mirovine već sad. Tako da na mirovinu uopće ne računam, na šok plaćenog školovanja i zdravstva odavno računam; i sve to skupa važemo sa pitanjem vremena, obiteljskog gnijezda na naš način, pristupa djeci, sebi, životu, domu, našoj budućnosti kroz 5.10-20-50 godina... Posve sam bez iluzija da će mi zemlja išta dati. Što se dobije - dobro se dobilo. Ali, to je otprilike to.

----------


## sirius

Ja sam majka- kućanica na račun države, ona mi plaća staž da bih ostala doma zbog bolesti dijeteta.
Iako se sigurno neću sa tim jako usrećiti u svojim penzijonerskim danima obzirom da je tako iznos upola manji nego da radim, tako da ću se vjerojatno morati nadati da će mi djeca biti jako perspektivna i voljna ulagati u mene u mojoj starosti.
U svakom slučaju , nadam se da ću barem dočekati penzijonerske dane u dobrom stanju i zdrava, kakva je situacija (i kako se granice za odlazak u mirovinu pomiću) to će biti negdje oko moje sedamdesete godine.

----------


## alef

Moj poslodavac placa minimalne doprinose (u BiH doprinosi iznose 70 % od plate, pa jedino minimalni dolaze u obzir, inace bi firma propala) i osjecam da je to na neki nacin "zakidanje", ali s obzirom na cjelokupnu ekonomsku situaciju i to da ja radim od kuce i kad i kako mi odgovara, dakle gotovo kao honorarno, a da sam ipak osigurana - ja zadovoljna. Muz s druge strane radi za stranu kompaniju iz drzave koja ne poznaje sistem penzija poput naseg. Dakle, dugorocno, neko bi rekao da nam se crno pise. Medjutim, jos smo mladi i ja se nadam poboljsanju okolnosti kroz nekoliko godina, za sada smo ipak zadovoljni hvala Bogu... Niko ne zna sta nosi buducnost, ali ja sam nekako puna optimizma. Ne moze vjecno ici nanize... Stedimo koliko mozemo i nadamo se najboljem. 

Kao i Ifigenija, mislim da treba proracunati koliko se dobija, a koliko gubi kad se odlucis biti doma...

----------


## dalmatinka

Nisam mama kod kuće , imam staža puno godina , ali na državnu mirovinu , ni stup prvi , treći ...osmi ne računam.
To je nešto što ja i mm planiramo , kako Ifigenija reče, na privatnoj razini.

----------


## Demi

Znaci ne mislite da je bolje vrabac u ruci nego golub na grani tj jednog dana kakva takva mirovina nego nikakva...hm

----------


## sirius

> Znaci ne mislite da je bolje vrabac u ruci nego golub na grani tj jednog dana kakva takva mirovina nego nikakva...hm


Vidiš ja ne razumijem što si ti htjela reći.
Većina žena koje su trenutno domaćice na ovoj temi su bile zaposlene određeni broj godina i činjenica je da će ih u starosti (ako ju dožive, a nadam se da hoće ) čekati kakva takva mirovina. I većina od njih je odabrala imati sad manje prihode i jednom manju službenu mirovinu, a ostankom kod kuće dobiti neke druge stvari (za sebe i svoju obitelj).
Ja bih rekla da su one odabrale imati vrabaca u ruci sad, što se tiče kvalitete života  njihove obitelji, a ne goluba na grani jednog dana.

----------


## Beti3

> Znaci ne mislite da je bolje vrabac u ruci nego golub na grani tj jednog dana kakva takva mirovina nego nikakva...hm


Ja mislim. Imam taman radnog staža da bude taj minimum. A mama kod kuće sam tek nakon rođenja trećeg djeteta. Plaćam treći stup , ali ne baš redovno jer ne mislim da će se isplatiti. 
U životu idem po onom :što će biti-bit će. Kad sam planirala, dogodilo mi se tako tužno izvan plana, preokrenulo mi poimanje života, da od onda gledam unaprijed vrlo kratko.
Sve više od vrapca u ruci bit će mi bonus, ali i s vrapcem ću biti zadovoljna, jer se može dogoditi da nema ni vrapca. :Cool:

----------


## Beti3

*sirius*, u isto vrijeme. Lijepo si to napisala, slažem se.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ja mislim. Imam taman radnog staža da bude taj minimum. A mama kod kuće sam tek nakon rođenja trećeg djeteta. Plaćam treći stup , ali ne baš redovno jer ne mislim da će se isplatiti. 
> U životu idem po onom :što će biti-bit će. Kad sam planirala, dogodilo mi se tako tužno izvan plana, preokrenulo mi poimanje života, da od onda gledam unaprijed vrlo kratko.
> Sve više od vrapca u ruci bit će mi bonus, ali i s vrapcem ću biti zadovoljna, jer se može dogoditi da nema ni vrapca.


xxx

----------


## Ifigenija

> Znaci ne mislite da je bolje vrabac u ruci nego golub na grani tj jednog dana kakva takva mirovina nego nikakva...hm


Sve je to pitanje neke šire računice. Da moji prihodi mogu mojoj djeci npr. osigurati vrhunsko svjetsko školovanje, ili neki ozbiljniji start u životu; da tim novcem mogu pridonositi zajednici ili slično - radila bih. Ovako - čini mi se da je previše vremena za premalo nagrade za te iste ljude koji su mi najvažniji na svijetu. Mogla bih im priuštiti tek neznatno više - ako i to (obzirom na trošak mog rada u smislu zbrinjavanja djece, putovanja, obroka vani i ostalih zahtjeva), a vidjeli bi se na jako kratko, meni prekratko.
Isto vrijedi i za mirovinu. Računala sam, raspitala se kod financijski obrazovanih stručnjaka i zaključila da je previše tih godina, rada i baratanje mojim novcem, i vremenom - što je bitnije u cijeloj priči - a za stvarno mimimalnu nagradu. Ako čovjek baš zbroji - više će ti donijeti ulaganje štednjom što si doma, nego državna mirovina.

----------


## Demi

Ja samsvoje pitanje o mirovini postavila jer sebe trazim u svemu tome, imam samo 2 godine staza, zasad sam s jednogodisnjim djetetom doma i tako i dalje planiram ali pitam se sta ce biti jednog dana, od cega cu ziviti jer poznajem nekoliko zena koje s sticajem okolnosti nisu stekle mirovinu a danas moraju u vec poodmaklim godinama radit za mizeriju (koju bi da su radile svakako dobivale) ili ovise o djeci. zanimljivo mi cuti tudje planove i iskustva...valjda da i meni nest pametno sine.

----------


## pikula

Znam divnu baku koja nije radila ni dana i nije imala mirovinu, ali je imala 7 djece i svi joj mjesečno daju po par sto kn, uglavnom ima veću mirovinu od svojeg muža  :Smile:  Meni je to preslatka priča iz života.

----------


## anin

> Znam divnu baku koja nije radila ni dana i nije imala mirovinu, ali je imala 7 djece i svi joj mjesečno daju po par sto kn, uglavnom ima veću mirovinu od svojeg muža  Meni je to preslatka priča iz života.


Neznam  :Unsure:  , ali meni to uopće nije preslatko....Ježim se od pomisli da mi djeca daju po par stotina kn u mojoj starosti, onako, na mjesečnoj bazi....imali oni toliko novaca "viška" ili ne...

----------


## sirius

> Neznam  , ali meni to uopće nije preslatko....Ježim se od pomisli da mi djeca daju po par stotina kn u mojoj starosti, onako, na mjesečnoj bazi....imali oni toliko novaca "viška" ili ne...


 
Zašto? I tako u životu ovisimo o drugima kada smo bolesni , stari , nemoćni, djeca...
E, sad da li ovisimo o društvu, poslodavcu, mužu, vlastitoj djeci...ovo dvoje zadnje postalo je čini mi se društveno neprihvatljivo.
Što je loše u tome da djeca imaju osjećaj da su potrebna svojim starim roditeljima, potrebni čak i u ekonomskom smislu?

----------


## majoslava

nije nista lose u tome da djeca imaju osjecaj da su potrebna, ali tko kaze da ce djeca ostati blizu pa da mogu pomoci (osim ekonomski, u tom slucaju, koja marka se uvijek moze uplatit)... djeca odrastu i dobiju svoju djecu, naprave svoje familije, i ja se ne bih dobro osjecala da moram cekati da mi oni tutnu po par sto kuna. 
svi nemaju 7 djece pa da dobiju 7 puta par sto kuna ...

----------


## pikula

Sve valjda ovisi kakav imaš odnos s djecom. Sva njihova djeca imaju velike familije, a jedna od njihovih kćer živi  vani imam dojam da ona daje najviše jer nije tu za sve ove svakodnevne pomoći pa nekako pokušava nadoknaditi. Čuj svako investira u ono što mu je srcu drago

----------


## alef

Eh, to jako zavisi i od toga kakav je odnos sa djecom i kakve su finansijeske okolnosti i kakav je karakter osobe i nacin na koji dozivljava bilo kakvu vrstu "pomoci"... Moze se gledati i ovako: izdvajala sam doprinose i sad imam penziju, ulagala sam u djecu i sad mi se to na neki nacin "vraca". Ja plan ne gradim na tome, cak mi nikako nije to ni naumpalo. 

Jednostavno, mislim da su vrijeme i zivot suvise nepredvidiv i nesigurni da bi mogla praviti planove o necemu sto ce biti za 30-40 godina. I da, bolje je ulagati u sadasnji trenutak i kvalitetno provedeno vrijeme sa porodicom nego u tu neku daleku buducnost... Moze se za 30 godina ovdje jos 3 drzave izmijeniti, inflacije, devalvacije, ratovi, zemljotresi, drzavni dugovi da pojedu moje doprinose... u najcrnjoj varijanti. Ili u onoj nerealno ruzicastoj da za 30 godina cvjetaju ruze, da je ekonomija super jaka i da drzava izdvaja za stariju populaciju neku super svotu... A ja mozda umrem prije toga  :Smile:  

Plus, vjerujem da svako ima svoj udio na Ovom svijetu i ne mislim da cu bas umrijeti od gladi, s penzijom ili bez nje. Ako Bog da.

----------


## Beti3

*alef*, potpis veliiik

----------


## anin

> Zašto? I tako u životu ovisimo o drugima kada smo bolesni , stari , nemoćni, djeca...
> E, sad da li ovisimo o društvu, poslodavcu, mužu, vlastitoj djeci...ovo dvoje zadnje postalo je čini mi se društveno neprihvatljivo.
> Što je loše u tome da djeca imaju osjećaj da su potrebna svojim starim roditeljima, potrebni čak i u ekonomskom smislu?


Društveno neprihvatljivo ili ne...ja bih rekla da je to meni osobno neprihvatljivo...Nisam do sad ni razmišljala posebno o tome...ali čitajući ovu temu sam se baš zamislila..
Ne radi se o tome da djeca imaju osjećaj da su potrebna ostarjelim roditeljima...za to jesam, želim da moja djeca imaju osjećaj da su mi potrebna, da ih želim vidjeti, popit kavu s njima, družit se...ali jezivo mi je da ih jednog dana dovedem u situaciju u kojoj bi oni bili svjesni da su mi financijski potrebni !!Osjećala bih se, neznam, kao da sam ih zbog toga rodila (da me uzdržavaju), osjećala bih se kao da mi vraćaju dug jer sam ih eto rodila i odgajala.....
Ja nekako tako razmišljam...znam da je obitelj obitelj i da je u redu da onaj koji ima pomaže onom koji nema i tako...ali roditelj je taj koji je izabrao imat djecu...i dužan je brinut se o toj djeci dok se ona ne budu sama o sebi brinula...nakon toga ta djeca dobiju svoju djecu o kojima trebaju brinut i prestrašna mi je pomisao da bi moja djeca uz stvaranje svog doma (stan, režije sve druge životne potrebe) odgoj i uzdržavanje svoje djece, trebala i meni davat dio svoje plaće..
Nadam se da neću doći u tu situaciju...nikada...

----------


## pikula

Kako može 200 ili 300 kn, pa čak i 500kn biti vraćanje duga što si ih rodila? Pa to je isto kao da živiš s njima u istoj ulici pa da im tu itamo doneseš kolače, krumpir da ne cukaju, kupiš crijevo za dvorište jer je bilo na akciji a njima treba. Meni je to totalno normalan suživot u obitelji. I iskreno kad gledam ove jadne ljude koji kopaju po kontejnerima prva misao mi je pa gdje su im djeca, braća, sestre, netko, a tek druga gdje CZSS i mirovinski fond. Jer nekad (i sad negdje)su ljudi živjeli i od manjeg, ali nikad ovako ponižavajuće sami.

----------


## anin

Ma  ne govorim ja o kolačima i krumpiru...već o mjesečnom novčanom izdvajanju "djeteta" prema roditelju!!I ne, ne vidim ništa loše u tome apriori, u smislu da bih da, prihvatila novce svog djeteta koje je izuzetno uspješno i dobro zarađuje, te novce takoreć i ne osjeti, a ja mogu platit more, topice i štatijaznam...Ali dovest se u situaciju da nam "dijete" ima prosječnu plaću, svoju djecu i sve ostale životne troškove (poput rješavanja stambenog pitanja)pa da još mene mora ubrojit u mjesečni proračun mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Navratila malo na temu da si podignem moral i dam si snage. Zadnjih mjesec dana doslovce zaspim s V. već oko 8. svaki tjedan imamo nekakvu virozu, šmrkanje, hripanje pa pol tjedna proboravi doma s tatom(koji je trenutno bez posla) , a prvu polovicu u vrtiću. Na poslu ludnica, ali pozitivna (za sad). Sva sreća pa ne moram još i kuhati i prati i saugati. 
MM je trenutno "mama kod kuće" i ide mu, za sad, odlično. Ja sam tata koji nakon posla dođe i pita "ženo šta si skuhala"  :Smile:  
Trenutno jedva čekam proljeće i da se dan produži da mogu sjedit na terasi i uživati u igri s V. na zraku. 
Pozzz svim mamama

----------


## alef

> Ma  ne govorim ja o kolačima i krumpiru...već o mjesečnom novčanom izdvajanju "djeteta" prema roditelju!!I ne, ne vidim ništa loše u tome apriori, u smislu da bih da, prihvatila novce svog djeteta koje je izuzetno uspješno i dobro zarađuje, te novce takoreć i ne osjeti, a ja mogu platit more, topice i štatijaznam...Ali dovest se u situaciju da nam "dijete" ima prosječnu plaću, svoju djecu i sve ostale životne troškove (poput rješavanja stambenog pitanja)pa da još mene mora ubrojit u mjesečni proračun mi je


Upravo sam na ovakvo razmisljanje mislila kad sam rekla da to umnogome zavisi od karaktera i kako roditelj dozivljava "pomoc"... ja razmisljam slicno, bilo bi mi tesko biti teret djeci, zato sam i rekla da ne gradim na toj misli ideje o buducnosti. 

Ali, evo primjer iz moje porodice: majka mog oca je bila domacica, kad je djed umro stekla je pravo na porodicnu penziju, prosjecnu neku, nije premala, ali ni posebno velika. Ona ne placa nista od rezija recimo. Niti ista od lijekova. Uglavnom ni hranu. To podmiruju moji roditelji. Ta je stavka ukljucena oduvijek u kucni proracun, svima je normalno i podrazumijeva se da je tako. Njena penzija je nesto kao njen dzeparac. Moze ga trositi kako hoce, kupovati sta zeli, ne mora razmisljati pri tom koliki je racun npr. struje ili nekog lijeka. Nisam primjetila da se iko osjeca lose zbog toga. Niko to ni na koji nacin niti ne spominje. Kad to spomenem u drustvu, svi se uzasavaju i idu komentari "Ne bih ja to placala, ima svoje pare." Nekom kapitalistickom logikom mozda do jeste tako. Logikom moje porodice, nije.

----------


## cvijeta73

ova varijanta da ti djeca pomognu kad si u penziji, meni je sasvim normalna i čak mogu reći prirodan razvoj događaja. danas, nažalost, je češća situacija da bake odvajaju od svojih malih penzija kako bi pomogle nezaposlenoj djeci. e to nije prirodno i tu budućnost ne bih voljela doživjeti  :Undecided:

----------


## pikula

sandra-zvrk jesi me nasmijala, pozdrav tati kod kuće  :Smile: ,nagovori ga da nam piše, bilo bi super čuti malo kako tate podnose ove zimske dane kod kuće

----------


## Ifigenija

> ova varijanta da ti djeca pomognu kad si u penziji, meni je sasvim normalna i čak mogu reći prirodan razvoj događaja. danas, nažalost, je češća situacija da bake odvajaju od svojih malih penzija kako bi pomogle nezaposlenoj djeci. e to nije prirodno i tu budućnost ne bih voljela doživjeti


Je, lopovluk i neozbiljnost ove zemlje doveo nas je u prilično izopačenu situaciju! Koliko truda moramo uložiti da se situacija kod nas popravi!

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja znam puno vise glupih roditelja koji dopustaju svojoj djeci da zive s njima pod istim krovom,oni rade i zaradjuju,ne doprinose nista kucnom budzetu a roditelji tankaju gorivo u auto,a cak se uzica od staraca i za kavu....dok se svoja placa potrosi iskljucivo na sebe i svoje hirove...a ko opravdanje je:pa dijete mi je,kako mu necu dat i pomoc...
primjere takvih nezdravih odnosa u povojima vidim svakodnevno - roditelji koji kupe djecu sa autom ispred skole a ovi imaju mozda 10min hoda do kuce...pa sto bi jadno dijete hodalo doma...ne pamtim da je po mene ili bilo koga od mojih vrsnjaka cekao roditelj s autom ispred...a danas se ta ulica skroz zakrci u 19h00...kad li vec idu doma..
....mozda zvuci kao banalan primjer ali po meni se tako stvari pocnu razvijati u krivom pravcu..
major off topic..pardon!

----------


## eris

> ja znam puno vise glupih roditelja koji dopustaju svojoj djeci da zive s njima pod istim krovom,oni rade i zaradjuju,ne doprinose nista kucnom budzetu a roditelji tankaju gorivo u auto,a cak se uzica od staraca i za kavu....dok se svoja placa potrosi iskljucivo na sebe i svoje hirove...a ko opravdanje je:pa dijete mi je,kako mu necu dat i pomoc...
> primjere takvih nezdravih odnosa u povojima vidim svakodnevno - roditelji koji kupe djecu sa autom ispred skole a ovi imaju mozda 10min hoda do kuce...pa sto bi jadno dijete hodalo doma...ne pamtim da je po mene ili bilo koga od mojih vrsnjaka cekao roditelj s autom ispred...a danas se ta ulica skroz zakrci u 19h00...kad li vec idu doma..
> ....mozda zvuci kao banalan primjer ali po meni se tako stvari pocnu razvijati u krivom pravcu..
> major off topic..pardon!


Sve do riječi potpisujem.
Pa šta su to danas roditelji, ja pomažem svojim(bar MMovim) i čvrsto vjerujem da će i meni moji.

----------


## Demi

Ja razmisljam kao i Anin...smatram da je  ljudski i normalno da djeca pomazu roditeljima kako i ako je potrebno kao i da roditelji pomazu djeci ali da planiram da jednog dana moje dijete se mora brinut za mene jer sam ja sada s njom doma e to mi nije ok...i ona ce jednog dana imat svoju familiju da se brine o njoj a ne o starim roditeljima....jedno je stjecajem okolnosti a drugo je da tako planiram...nekako mi to neodgovorno zvuci.

----------


## anin

Evo, baš se spremam u jutarnju smjenu...al morala sam malo kava-komp promeditirat prije...nema žurbe, djeca spavaju.(blaženi zimski praznici), a i ova tema me baš zaintrigirala,,,probudila moje moždane stanice..koje se i tako previše opterećuju budućim događajima...i slažu scenarije...

Uglavnom...to sve što je prirodno i što nije...naravno da je prirodno da se obitelj pomaže, u svim "smjerovima" (stariji mlađima, mlađi starijima)...meni je prirodno i biti "mama kod kuće" pa eto to nisam, jednostavno se ne usudim...ali skidam kapu svima koji se usude...a pri tom nemaju dobru "podlogu"..

Što se tiče te budućnosti i koliko to ostajanje s djecom kod kuće i kasnije posljedično nemanje mirovine ili imanje male mirovine i tak...ma tko zna kako će sve to biti...i tko će dočekati mirovinu i kolika će ona biti (već se govori da će buduće mirovine biti manje od današnjih, a znamo kakve su i današnje)..
No, ipak, da se osvrnem na vlastite komentare od prije...bila bih jako tužna da spadnem djeci na teret jednog dana, a pogotovo da s tim računam...Moj cilj je da oni jednog dana mogu sami sebe uzdržavat, i svoju djecu naravno...Zapitala sam se i zašto to tako gledam (potaknuta ovom temom) i došla do odgovora...pa evo (jedno iskustvo):
MM i ja smo obrazovani, pa recimo više od hrv. prosjeka (on vss, ja všs)..on je dobio stalni posao odmah nakon faxa (neka prosječna plaća), ja sam radila već poslije srednje (sa sss)..Nisam bila zadovoljna tim poslom, pa sam se nakon što sam dvoje djece rodila upisala na fax...završila...sad radim taj drugi posao (sa všs)..Cijelo vrijeme se borimo, radimo...Ja sam prikupila već 13-tk godina staža (u različitim strukama), i svega je tu bilo,,,zaposlenih dana, nezaposlenih dana, prijave na minimalac, dobrih plaća. rada na pola radnog vremena..

Zašto to pišem...zato što cijeli život radimo, obrazovani jesmo, štedljivi...a opet...mi smo tavan u kući mm-ovih roditelja uredili kao naš stan, jer to je bio maksimum koji smo si mogli priuštit (i to su bili značajni troškovi, tavan je bio roh-bau, dizali smo novo krovište)..I sad razmišljam...da smo morali kupovat stan...pa za 40 kvadrata bi se uvalili u kredit na koji bi išla većina mm-ove plaće (sa režijama cijela)...a živjeli bi od moje (nesigurne-ugovor na određeno)) plaće i vjerojatno bih do sad imala 3 čira od te spoznaje..Ma uzmimo da imam uguvor za stalno, uz stambeni kredit neznam kako bih iskemijala mjesec...I sad, na sve to da moram ja od svoje plaće, i mm od svoje, svaki mjesec odvojit 500kn za moje/njegove roditelje (a morala bih da nemaju), mislim da sad ne bih sjedila uz kavicu pred kompom (jer ne bih imala za komp, a možda ni za kavicu)...NIje ni to kraj svijeta, može se i bez toga, i naravno da bih se toga odrekla ako moji roditelji nemaju...ali ovo je samo objašnjenje, zašto mislim kako mislim (u mojim prethodnim postovima), i zašto bih zaista bila najtužnija baka, da mi djeca moraju financijski svaki mjesec uskakat..

Što se tiče svih vas mama kod kuće, pretpostavljam da vam je financijska situacija iznadprosječna (neznam, muž vam ima plaću najmanje u rangu dvije prosječne, ili imate neke druge prihode još), pa to onda naravno povlači i malo drugačiji pogled na svijet.

Eto, oprostite na podužem postu, nadam se da je koristio ovoj temi..
Jurim... :Bye:

----------


## alef

Ja nisam srela osobu koja "planira" da je djeca izdrzavaju u starosti. Takvo razmisljanje bi zaista bilo plitko i sebicno za jednog roditelja. Ali da je normalno, i roditeljima i djeci, da djeca i unuci brinu o roditeljima u starosti (mislim na brigu i paznju u daleko sirem smislu od finansijske, ako nema te topline, ne vjerujem da bi roditeljima novac mnogo znacio) to da. 

Takodjer, ne mislim ni da iznadprosjecna plata sama po sebi garantuje ista za buducnost. Ona moze biti prelomna u ovom trenutku, da mama ostane doma, ali nije garant dobre penzije ili neovisnosti o djeci-socijalnom-nekom trecem jednog dana (jer nevazno kolika je plata ako nemas penziono osiguranje)

----------


## pikula

lijepo je kad imaš između čega birati, bakica o koj sam ja pričala, bila je sigurno spremna živjeti od muževe mirovine ili socijalne pomoći i sigurno joj to kao mjaci 7 djece u poratnim godinama (većinu je rodila u seoskim ili gradskim podstanarskim uvjetima ili uz gradnju kuće) apsolutno nije navjeće odricanje kojeg je doživjela. Vjeorjatno mnoge stvari koje mi podrazumjevamo su njoj sreća sama po sebi. Kuća, voda, grijanje, vešmašina... Znam da zvuči patetično, ali to je stvarno činjenica. Znači njoj to što joj daju djeca dolazi isto kao šlag na tortu,kao neki majčinski ponos, jer ona je prala pelene u kotlu po noći jer je imala jedno drugom do uha i blizance. Sad kad ovo pišem znam da zvuči kao SF, ali ta baka je meni takav uzor vedrine, vjere, hrabrosti. Mi smo kod njih bili podstanari i kad sam ja dotrčala iz grada, trudna do zuba, a djetetom za ruku ona je napravila parajdaz juhu, spekla jaja i sjela s nama i popričala. Nikakav mi savjet nije dala da si skuham ručak ujutro prije nego idem na posao, ni da bih trebala ovako ili onako. Pričala je o svemu kao da smo prijateljice, a imala je tada blizu 80 i bila bolesna, a većinu života je provela u 4 kuta. Ne znam dali je ona išta u životu planirala, mislim da se nadala, uzdala, radila, trpila, voljela, ali planirala više od ručka za sutra, sumnjam

----------


## Demi

Eh Pikula , sad si me sjetila na moje pokojne baku i dedu...u njihovo doba je taj i takav zivot bio normalan, onda se i moglo od jedne place zivit, podizat djecu, pravit kucu...a danas je bitno drugacije i pitam se kako ce tek biti kad mi budemo bakice.

----------


## sirius

> lijepo je kad imaš između čega birati, bakica o koj sam ja pričala, bila je sigurno spremna živjeti od muževe mirovine ili socijalne pomoći i sigurno joj to kao mjaci 7 djece u poratnim godinama (većinu je rodila u seoskim ili gradskim podstanarskim uvjetima ili uz gradnju kuće) apsolutno nije navjeće odricanje kojeg je doživjela. Vjeorjatno mnoge stvari koje mi podrazumjevamo su njoj sreća sama po sebi. Kuća, voda, grijanje, vešmašina... Znam da zvuči patetično, ali to je stvarno činjenica. Znači njoj to što joj daju djeca dolazi isto kao šlag na tortu,kao neki majčinski ponos, jer ona je prala pelene u kotlu po noći jer je imala jedno drugom do uha i blizance. Sad kad ovo pišem znam da zvuči kao SF, ali ta baka je meni takav uzor vedrine, vjere, hrabrosti. Mi smo kod njih bili podstanari i kad sam ja dotrčala iz grada, trudna do zuba, a djetetom za ruku ona je napravila parajdaz juhu, spekla jaja i sjela s nama i popričala. Nikakav mi savjet nije dala da si skuham ručak ujutro prije nego idem na posao, ni da bih trebala ovako ili onako. Pričala je o svemu kao da smo prijateljice, a imala je tada blizu 80 i bila bolesna, a većinu života je provela u 4 kuta. *Ne znam dali je ona išta u životu planirala, mislim da se nadala, uzdala, radila, trpila, voljela, ali planirala više od ručka za sutra, sumnjam*


Baš si mi uzela rijeć sa tipkovnice...Trenutno sam u takvoj fazi, ja sam mislila da je to zbog toga što sam u specifičnoj obiteljskoj situaciji, bolesno dijete i sve to ...ali da često mi se čini da puno ljudi živi u nekoj dalekoj budućnosti. 

Nama društvo postavlja  standarde, i onda mi sami sebi postavljamo standarde...za nekog je to dobro, a za nekog je cijena prevelika.
Svi smo različiti...Ne znam većini je normalno ili barem ne previše čudno da  studenti oduže fakultet sa četri na osam godina. Zašto je onda toliko čudno i smatra se čestom gubitkom za roditelja ako odluči par svojih godina , pogotovo dok su djeca u nježnim godinama, posvetiti njima.
Moje starije dijete je rođeno zdravo , ali ja sam se sa njegovih pet mjeseci vratila na posao , kasnije je bilo jako boležljiv... Ne znam , mene je ta nemogućnost da ga njegujem, da ga ostavljam uplakanog u temperaturi i bolovima drugima na brigu (baka i tata su se izmnjenjivali na bolovanjima samnom), ma ne znam... mene je to toliko pogađalao, da bih ostavila posao iste sekunde da sam mogala. I ta rastrganost između osjećaja odgovornosti prema poslu i dijetetu, ma strašno...Naravno, da nije svima tako. 
Isto tako i nekakav standard u životu...Neke obitelji žive sa 5000 mjesečno, nekima nije dosta niti 15000 ili više...
Trenutno mi je daleka budućnost u mirovini prepredaleka da bih se razmišljala o njoj , a još manje da mi ona bude ono po ćemu će slagati prioritete.

----------


## pikula

> Eh Pikula , sad si me sjetila na moje pokojne baku i dedu...u njihovo doba je taj i takav zivot bio normalan, onda se i moglo od jedne place zivit, podizat djecu, pravit kucu...a danas je bitno drugacije i pitam se kako ce tek biti kad mi budemo bakice.


Možda ćemo se onda mi bacati na pod po dućanu svojoj djeci LOL  :Smile:  Kad gledam neke tekstove tipa KAd počinje život od Rudanice (kruži mailom inače ju ne čitam) i kad pogledam koliko je razmažena ta genercija, a naša još više ne izgleda mi nerealno da se jednog dana bake i dedeki počnu valjati po podu jer moooraju dooobiti freeman peeling, a nemaju love. Za one koji se vole skanjivati - ovo je stilsko pretjerivanje zvano hiperbola
i potpis na sirius, i ja sam tek nedavno krenuča u čišćenje svojih prioriteta i  potreba i mogu reći da nije lako, ali ipak daje puno veću slobodu odlučivanja

----------


## marta

Ja sam djeci vec jasno dala do znanja da cu biti nepristojna kad krenu dovodit cure, da cu im visiti za vratom, ne dat im mira, prisluskivat, hodat neprikladno odjevena i kopat nos za ruckom. Najstarijem cu mirne duse dodati i bacanje po podu. Zasluzio je.  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Možda ćemo se onda mi bacati na pod po dućanu svojoj djeci LOL  Kad gledam neke tekstove tipa KAd počinje život od Rudanice (kruži mailom inače ju ne čitam) i kad pogledam koliko je razmažena ta genercija, a naša još više ne izgleda mi nerealno da se jednog dana bake i dedeki počnu valjati po podu jer moooraju dooobiti freeman peeling, a nemaju love. Za one koji se vole skanjivati - ovo je stilsko pretjerivanje zvano hiperbola
> i potpis na sirius, i ja sam tek nedavno krenuča u čišćenje svojih prioriteta i  potreba i mogu reći da nije lako, ali ipak daje puno veću slobodu odlučivanja


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Valjam se od smijeha na ovu sliku  :Laughing:

----------


## Demi

> Neke obitelji žive sa 5000 mjesečno, nekima nije dosta niti 15000 ili više...


Imas pravo...a isto tak sam svjesna da je veliko bogatstvo kad mama ima mogucnost ostat doma s djetetom - djecom...i sretna sam zbog toga da sad to mogu.

----------


## Beti3

> Ja sam djeci vec jasno dala do znanja da cu biti nepristojna kad krenu dovodit cure, da cu im visiti za vratom, ne dat im mira, prisluskivat, hodat neprikladno odjevena i kopat nos za ruckom. Najstarijem cu mirne duse dodati i bacanje po podu. Zasluzio je.


 :Laughing: 
Stvarno si me nasmijala, ali, sve nekako mislim da ćeš biti sva fina i pristojna kad počnu stizati moguće snahe. Da sin vidi da si "bolja" od nje.

Da se vratim na temu, ja nisam mama-doma zato da bi mi oni to jednom vraćali, nego zato što mi je sada tako bolje. Ali, u obitelji treba međusobno pomagati i malima i starima, tako ja mislim.

----------


## anita_m

ovo "bolja" mi je tak malo.......

čini mi se da ima puno ljudi koji to tako percipiraju, pa se dokazuju "boljima" od nekog - npr. potreba da se nekom dokazuje kako je nečija mama bolja od tuđe mame i u krug, pa daj molim te  :Laughing: , nadam se da bu moje dijete dovoljno zrelo (odnosno ja ću ga tako odgojiti  :Saint: ) da ne traži po svijetu mame dok ima mene. Pa nitko na svijetu ne može meni zamijeniti mamu, zašto da ja onda bilo kome dokazujem da sam bolja od njegove/njezine? U okviru onog što znam/mogu nema stvari koju neću učiniti za svoje dijete. 

A mladi danas sutra ili će imati potrebe družiti se sa mnom ili neće.....nije ni na kraj pameti nekog moliti/ucijenjivati osjećajima/ili novcem. A nadam se da neću poblesavit, te da ću imati i osjećaja i novaca da pomognem svom djetetu i njegovoj djeci. 
Prirodno mi je da u starosti provodim vrijeme sa unučadi i prenosim svoje stečeno znanje, eventualnu  :Grin:  životnu mudrost, na nove generacije, kao što se nadam da će mom djetetu biti prirodno da ne zaboravi svoje roditelje ako će im trebati pomoć - kao što ni ja nisam svoje

----------


## Beti3

Zato i je u navodnicima, da se skuži da je šala. Iako, vidim da nema puno ljudi smisla za "prikrivenu" šalu ( ni za " ").

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ja sam djeci vec jasno dala do znanja da cu biti nepristojna kad krenu dovodit cure, da cu im visiti za vratom, ne dat im mira, prisluskivat, hodat neprikladno odjevena i kopat nos za ruckom. Najstarijem cu mirne duse dodati i bacanje po podu. Zasluzio je.


 
A ja ću se ugledat u ovo. :Trep trep:

----------


## Ifigenija

Malo je ludo reći - ja očekujem od djece da plaćaju moje troškove jednom kad budem stara; naravno da je takva direktna računica jednako suluda kao očekivanje pristojne mirovine. Ništa nije sigurno. Ali vjerujem da je osjećaj da voljeni o tebi ovise dobar, i da potiče čovjeka da osjeti svoju vrijednost, za završi taj faks, dobro radi, razumno se ponaša. Vjerujem da mnogi mladi ljudi luduju i ne znaju gdje bi sa sobom jer nemaju jasan osjećaj pripadnosti, dužnosti i odgovornosti. Bez toga je čovjek da prostite kao drek na kiši.

----------


## pikula

i zapravo sve što ste napisale zajedno je upravo cjelovita slika te priče. Sve vas potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

Drage moje, upravo se nalazim na nekoj prekretnici života. 
Još ovaj mjesec primam naknadu s biroa, a onda se pipa zatvara. Već sam neki dan predala zamolbu u jednu srednju školu i u dubini duše molila Boga da ne dobijem posao. No, s druge strane sam se vidjela kako se petljam s tim šašavim srednjoškolcima, kako jurim biciklom kući, kretivan nered u glavi. Svidjelo mi se. No, nisu se ni javili. 

Onda kada se sjetim naših laganih buđenja, bez stresa, pa pročitana slikovnica prije ustajanja, maženje, lagani doručak, popodnevno uspavljivanje uz siku, lagano drijemanje uz nju... Cijeli dan bez žurbe, uz puno priče, pjesme, maženja (u posljednje je vrijeme postala velika mazilica), učenja novih stvari, smijeha... NIkada ne bih išla raditi. Ali me brine jedno. Krenut će u školu (možda koju godinu prije i u vrtić kod časnih sestara), na kojekakve aktivnosti. Ja više neću biti glavni lik njezina života. I što ću onda? Niti iskustva (nisam do sada radila u školi), niti staža (imam tri godine staža kao novinarka), niti godina za nove početke. A da ne pričam o financijama i o tome kako si nećemo moći "priuštiti" još djece (MM je na profesorkoj plaći, kad platimo krediti i režije, ostane nam jedva 1500-800 kn). 
Mnoge od vas su me savjetovale što raditi kod kuće. Kako dodatno zaraditi. No, MM je tako skeptičan, tako me spusti na zemlju, tako nema vjere i onda mi je jako teško početi nešto bez njegovog blagoslova. Meni doslovno treba "gazda", poslodavac koji će organizirati moje vrijeme i reći mi, radi to i to. 

E sad. 
Prije par dana je otvoren je natječaj na pola radnog vremena u mojoj bivšoj osnovnoj školi. I opet previranja. Sve bi bilo lijepo (vjerojatno tri radna dana, po 3-4 sata na dan) da škola nije udaljena 30-ak kilometara, a mi nemamo auto. Osim toga, autobusne veze su tako katastrofalne da bih vjerojatno morala ići od Os do Vk, pa od Vk do sela. Da ne pričam o gradskom busu do kolodvora. 
Naravno, postoje rješenja - da se vozim s nekom kolegicom, da putujem do susjednog sela pa pješke do škole (nema tako puno pješke, znate kakva su slavonska sela, jedno do drugog). Osim toga, mogla bih prespavati kod tete koja ondje živi (naravno, u tom bih slučaju vodlila i Mašu sa sobom). No, tako bih izdržala tek mjesec, dva.  Rekla sam MM-u da bismo onda trebali kupiti i auto. Onda je on počeo sa svojim teorijama - kako se to ne isplati, auto je trošak (benzin, popravci), ako ga kupimo za ušteđevinu, nećemo ništa imati kada meni prestane radni odnos (posao je na određeno, žena ide na čuvanje trudnoće, dakle, oko 1,4 godine). Tko će čuvati Mašu (mjesec dva bi bilo gusto, no svekru se sprema prijevremena mirovina pa bi on bio s njom što je idealno rješenje). Totalno me dotukao. Još je ispalo kako ja ne bih išla raditi, kako se vidi da se meni ne da što nije istina. 
Zapravo sam večeras bila tkao ljuta na njega i tako tužna jer je do nedavno ispadalo kako ja ne bih radila, kako sam se ulijenila, kako me ne brinu financije... da ne pričam o tome kako mi rijetko što pomaže u kući i oko djeteta jer on ipak radi, a ja sam stalno kod kuće. Onda stalno ima neke fiks ideje koje se meni  zapraov i sviđaju, ali znam da ih nikada ne bismo proveli u djelo jer se on toliko plaši svega i onda mene u sve to povuče. 
Isto je i s njegovima. Neki dan sam čula sveki kako pita, mislim li ja uopće više raditi, a kada sam pokazala malo veći interes za ovaj posao, odmah je počela dramiti kako ću putovati, tko će čuvati Mašu... Uh, baš sam ljuta. 

Ni sama ne znam što raditi. Naravno, sve je ovo smiješno jer još nisam predala ni dokumentaciju. Tko zna, možda ovi u školi već imaju nekoga u vidu. No, nekako imam osjećaj da mi je ovo (ako dobijem posao) zadnji voz kojeg ako ne iskoristim, mogu se oprostiti od posla u školi, osim ako ne nađem kakvu debelu vezu poslije. Razmišljam si, dobro bi mi došlo iskustvo, pokrpali bismo si financije koliko toliko, kasnije bih možda dobila posao u istoj školi jer jedna će prof. uskoro u mirovinu, a možda bude još koje slobodno mjesto. Za koju godinu bih mogla planirati još jedno dijete. 
Osim toga (sad će ispasti smiješno), napokon bismo kupili auto jer mi je već muka, ali stvarno mi je muka stalno moljakati svekra da nas vozi ovamo i onamo, dovozi stvari iz trgovine, ide po moju tetu, da nikuda ne možemo otići nas troje sami bez njih, da vučem na pijac dijete u marami ispred sebe i još hrpu povrća i voća u ruksaku iza i po torbama u rukama is ve to u gradskom busu. 

A i financije. Znam da ta plaća za pola radnog vremena nije ništa. Ali ipak. Za sada toliko pa za koju godinu kakav drugi posao s punim radnim vremenom jer mi je stvarno dosta odricanja i razmišljanja o tome da moram izdržati još tjedan dana s 20 kuna. 

Kada bih bar imala kakav mali, dodatan posao, ali kao što rekoh, MM me pokopa u svakoj ideji (instrukcije, pripreme za maturu, da ne pričam o uzgoju bio povrća, šivanju...) i zato nekako želim ovaj posao. Pa i na uštrb svog djeteta (o Bože, srce će mi se slomiti ono jutro kada ju budem morala probuditi i otići na posao). 

Sve sam predala u Božje ruke, znam da će on dati najbolje rješenje, kako god. No, do tada ću se mučiti. Sebe i vas. 
Mislite na mene.

----------


## majoslava

> Kako može 200 ili 300 kn, pa čak i 500kn biti vraćanje duga što si ih rodila? .


U mom svijetu, ja ne smatram da su mi djeca duzna zato sto sam im 'podarila' zivot, nisu oni trazili da budu rodjeni. Naravno da je pozitivno ako se zivot u buducnosti razvija na taj nacin da se ekonomski pomaze prema potrebi, ali za to nema nikakvih garancija.

----------


## majoslava

oprosti sika pika sto te preskocih, vracenjem na prethodnu temu...

----------


## pikula

*sika pika*, i meni su svi sjeli na glavu" kad ćeš ti opet raditi, pa kako ćeš mirovinu, pa kako ćeš ovo, pa kako ćeš ono", a kad je trebalo pružiti minimum podrške, onda opet samo u aranžmanima kako njima odgovara. Dakle ja sam zaključila da je njima svima SUPER da ja ne radim, ali da ne žele priznati jer bi onda možda osjećali odgovornost za daljni razvoj događaja, ovako uživaju u tome da je netko uvijek doma i tetoši djecu odnosno unuke, a uvijek mogu reći "rekli smo ti" i ne pomoći ako nešto pođe po zlu. Kad sam to skužila, kako se fino komodaju na moj račun, otkantala sam sve aranžmane i oslanjanje na širu familiju i uz puno molitve (nisu baš svi pokušaji išli glatko), došla do dogovora s mužem i jasnog odgovora od njega, dok nismo gladni on želi da ostanem kod kuće i njemu je tako puuuno ljepši život i kuži benefite za djecu i to je moja,ali i NAŠA odluka. Od onda lakše podnosim sva cimanja  sa strane, i do familije  i od povremnih poslova,jer smo nekako dogovorili sve bitno.  Moram naglasiti da je meni ovako lakše veseliti e ako dođe još koja beba,nego ako radi, to bi onda opet izazvalo kaos na sve strane. Ali opet to je moje šašavo zanimanje. Ne znam ja mislim da ću možda raditi jednom između djece, staraca i unuka, ali moj život jetoliko ljepši kad ne radim zapravo da ne mogu nikako više ozbiljno razmišljati o tome. Djeca nas uvijek trebaju, puno je razgovora koje je ne vodim između škole i treniga kad visim na mobitelu zbog posla, mnogo "velikih" zaključaka na saznam, gungula, a ne život, tako je kad ja radim.

----------


## Zdenka2

SikaPika, ti želiš posao i auto ti treba - ishodi to da ga kupite i prihvati posao.

----------


## pikula

prihodi moraju pokriti troškove, to je možda ipak uvjet za kupnju auta,ne ?

----------


## Anemona

> prihodi moraju pokriti troškove, to je možda ipak uvjet za kupnju auta,ne ?


X
Auto je uglavnom prema mojem iskustvu "rupa bez dna"  i ako je ikako moguće ja bih gurala bez auta.
Iskreno, prihod od zaposlenja na 4 sata uz putovanje, kupnju auta, benzin, troškove servisa, troškove popravaka (ako je stariji auto), gume (zimske/ljetne),... ustvari "ne pokriva" auto.
druga stvar je ako je taj auto neophodan za ostatak života i ako će sve to zajedno biti ulaganje u bolju budućnost.

----------


## Peterlin

> SikaPika, ti želiš posao i auto ti treba - ishodi to da ga kupite i prihvati posao.


Slažem se s ovim.

Kad se jednom krug zatvori, pitat ćeš se kako ste uopće mogli biti bez auta... Držim ti fige za posao, da sve bude dobro. To je važno. Sretno!

----------


## pikula

*majoslav*a, napisala sam da baka, moja divna susjeda, o kojoj sam pričala, sigurno to nije očekivala, a kamoli tražila do djece. Ali eto, dogodilo se i meni je to poticajno i lijepo za podjeliti s drugima, ne neki plan ili obaveza za djecu, nego priča o ljubavi i zajedništvu.

----------


## pikula

Bilo bi divn oda radiš na pola radnog vremena i imaš auto, samo ja se bojim da želje nisu isto što i realni okviri. Jati želim da ti i tvoj muž dođete zajedno do toga što je najbolej za vas kao obitelj i da uz Božju pomoć to i posignete, ako i propustiš koja otvorena vrata putem, sigurna sam da će se otvoriti koji prozor, kad možda uopće nećeš očekivati.

----------


## marta

Možda se u školi možeš dogovoriti da ti tu satnicu koji bi odradjivala stave u 2, maksimalno 3 dana. U tom slučaju čak ni to putovanje ne bi bilo neki preveliki problem, a onda eventualno možeš vidjeti kako bi se u tu priču uklopila kupovina auta.

----------


## SikaPika

Eh cure moje, sad ćete reći, valjala se brda, rodio se miš. 
Nakon što sam noćas napisala post, probudila se moja curica i otišla sam do nje. Ušuškala se, pomazila... i od jednom shvatila da me još treba, potpuno, svaki dan. Nekako mi se u glavi sve posložilo (valjda sam trebala napisati "na papir") i pao mi kamen sa srca. Kada sam MM jutros rekla odluku, bio je sretan i nekoliko puta danas ponovio Maši da ju njezina mama neće ostaviti (dramoser). 
A auto, auto će mi biti još neko vrijeme tiha patnja. Anemona je u pravu kada kaže da je auto rupa bez dna, samo što ja o tome nisam praktično razmišljala, ni o popravcima, registraciji, tehničkom...
Ono što sam ja željela je bilo krenuti raditi, početi sticati iskustvo, sad pola radnog vremena pa onda više i tako. No, onda si mislim, pa valjda će biti prilika i kasnije, a kada je već takva situacija, bolje je da budem s djetetom što duže. Osim toga, mislim da bi ipak bilo previše stresno i za nju i za mene tih prvih mjesec, dva dok deda ne bi otišao u mirovinu pa bi ju danas čuvala jedna osoba, sutra druga, bili bi stalno u nekoj žurbi zbog posla, a mi inače laganini pripremamo hranu, lagano jedemo... Ma znam, djeca su prilagodljiva, ali nekako mislim da ju ipak još trebam poštedjeti toga. 
U mom je srcu sad nekako sve sjelo na mjesto. 
Hvala vam na podršci i oprostite što sam vas ugnjavila dugim postom. :Heart:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja cu biti srecom u poziciji da mogu birat,sada sam misljenja da se ne zelim vracat na posao a mozda nakon godinu dana doma poludim i shvatim da mi treba da se vratim ...najveci ce mi problem biti ne zaradjivat, znamo svi da je posao majke/zene/domacice jako tezak a bez godisnjeg i nije placen tako da bi ja mogla reci muzu da mi mjesecno uplaciva cifru na racun da se osjecam bolje... :Smile:  supruga nema doma po 6mj godisnje,velika je kuca za odrzavat i znam da cu bit dovoljno zaposlena,nije da necu znat kud sa sobom...ali mislim da ce me vise ispunjat uloga majke nego trenutni posao kojeg ne smatram nekom velikom karijerom,nego samo izvorom prihoda...ako moja placa ne bude presudna za nas zivot mislim da sam puno vrijednija i potrebnija doma...nadam se da cu se snaci u toj ulozi!

----------


## pikula

Sika pika, drago mi je da ti je srce na mjestu  :Smile:  i ostatku familije.
zasad skulirana, meni je isto bio malo čudnjikavo biti bez prihoda, iako smo oduvijek imali zajednički budžet, zato smo se dogovorili da ja dobivam svoj budžet kad i mm plaću, iznos smo zajedno osmislili, kroz troškove koje pokrivam ja,koje on, što ide automatski u kredit, dodali svakom malo (stvarno siću), za kavice i sl. i od tad se ne osjećam ništa drugačije nego kad sam zarađivala pa su novci dolazili s mojeg računa. I sad kad nešto zaradim, to prvo od u zajedničku kasu pa djelimo početko mjeseca kad i sve, a ne kao prije obrnuto. Zapravo nije neka razlika matematički, samo u mojoj glavi  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

ja molim Boga da DOBIJEM posao, imam završen fakultet društvenog smjera, to sam stizala uz obitelj i svakako, ne želim se sjećati. bila sam kući dok sam učila, sad više ne bi ni u ludilu! ako me ovo iskustvo nečemu poučilo to je onda spoznaja da ja nisam za biti kod kuće, definitivno. kad je dijete bilo manje znalo mi je dobro doći, proveli smo lijepe trenutke u nekom svom svijetu, bez radnog vremena, ranojutarnjeg ustajanja,itd.itd. ali sad kad me dijete sve manje treba, kad muž ode za svojim poslom a ti ostaješ u 4 zida obavljajući zatupljujuće poslove, koje ja obavim brat bratu u 2 ure, to je za mene osobno strašno.

mislim da je jako bitno imati komadić svog života koji je odijeljen od kuće i obitelji, mislim da je lijep osjećaj ustati ujutro iz kreveta, oprati kosu, popiti kavu, našminkati se i izaći raditi! meni se iz ove moje današnje pozicije ta slika ljeska pred očima poput nekog divnog sna! :Wink:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Hmmm,pa da ustanem ujutro iz kreveta,nasminkam se i izadjem nemoram ici na posao!Kome je stalo do izgleda to ce raditi isao on na posao ili ne!Barem u ovoj drzavi ima nenormalno sredjenih zena koje takve idu na pjacu i na kavu! Ko da nemozes imat hobi koji zahtjeva ustajanje i odlazak nekud iz kuce,poanta je imati obaveze koje ne moraju biti 8h rada dnevno za poslodavca...naravno,pod uvjetom da ti o tome ne ovisi egzistencija!Ja cu si s viskom vremena radije naci neki hobi,tecaj jezika pa eto i humanitarni rad,volontiranje...ima toliko toga cime si covjek moze kvalitetno ispunit dan i iskrojit si dan po svome a ne da mi ga kroji netko drugi (poslodavac)!

----------


## Ifigenija

SikaPika, ako ti je srce na mjestu, i ako si sretna - to je valjda to - u ovom trenu. Teško je ikome reći - je, to je prava stvar ili nije; ali ja mogu reći - razumijem te, donijela sam istu odluku kao ti, i nije mi žao ni trena. eto.

----------


## SikaPika

Mene ne brine što ne zarađujem svoju lovu, ne gledam to tako. 
MM plaća račune kako stižu, namirnice kupujemo kako nam trebaju. Ostavimo lovu sa strane ako trebamo za nešto veće, a ostalo trošimo kako kome treba. Lova je uvijek na istom mjestu, kada kome treba, uzme s tim da drugome kaže. I oduvijek je bilo tako. Kada smo bili studenti, plaćao je onaj tko je imao. Nikada nije bilo pitanja i prigovora ja više, ti manje. Uvijek je sve bilo zajedničko, pa jedno vrijeme čak i roba (dok sam imala približno kila kao MM :Laughing: ). 
Mene više živcira vrijeme koje MM ne provodi s djetetom. Odnosno, obaveze koje propušta jer, on radi. Nije meni teško sve to napraviti, ali nekada jednostavno vremenski ne stignem. No, on se lijepo naviknuo na to i sada kada je na praznicima, opet mi ne pomaže. Odnosno, nikada ne vidi sam. Znam da mu trebam reći, ali uvijek ga štedim pa na kraju poludim. 
Na sreću, voli se igrati s Mašom i učiti je koješta, no počelo se događati da mu ona ne dopusti da ju hrani, presvlači, a to mi je bed. Ne želim da u tome pravi razliku između njega i mene. I on je skužio dokle je dovelo to njegovo nesudjelovanje pa se počeo malo više truditi.

----------


## flopica

sika pika, najvažnije da si ti mirna sa svojom odlukom da ti je srce na mjestu! mene nikada također nije patila raspodjela financija, sve je zajedničko i sve je dostupno meni jednako kao i mm koji te novce i zarađuje! ja sam osobno u fazi kad želim ustati, urediti se i otići ne van, ne na kavu nego baš na svoj posao. nije bit u šminkanju i uređivanju, nisam ni mislila da moraš imati posao da bi se našminkao i obukao. to je metafora za maknuti se iz 4 zida za ustati i otići raditi, živjeti, biti. pišem ovo iz jedne faze maltene očaja i depresije, no to je zaista druga tema! bitno da čovjek donese odluku kod koje će kad se na vagu stave svi plusevi i minusi, ona strana s plusevima debelo prevagnuti!

----------


## pikula

*flopice,* kužim, ja imam takvih dana, sada stvarno rijetko i onda se volim ovdje javit kao i onda kad mi je super doma. Ovo ne bi trebao biti topic hvalospjeva ostajanju doma,naravno da imamo dilema, sumnji, loših dana- hej, pa nije stereotip o depresivnoj kućanici koja jede bombonjere baš nastao ni iz čega  :Wink: 
Enivej, ako želiš ići raditi jer je to je tvoj život,ti nisi ti bez toga, reći ću ti nešto što možda ne želiš čuti, ali nadam se da te neće naljutiti. Super je da želiš ići raditi, želim ti da nađeš posao kakav želiš i kad želiš, ali mislim da je korisno dok si doma naći načina da istražiš druge strane svojeg idnetiteta, da skupiš lijepih i ispunjavajućih doživljaja, pa i savladanih poteškoća koje će rastegnuti tvoje sposobnosti na što ćeš biti ponosna. apsolutno te ne nagovaram da ne tražiš posao,dapače, ali spomenula si očaj i depresiju i podsjetila si me na neke moje trenutke kad nisam molga raditi, a htjela sam, jako. Mnogo sam toga propustila držeći se zubima za neke prošle "vlakove", kad sam počela učiti nove vještine preživljavanja, pa i uživanja, gradit neke nove odnose, interese, otvorio mi se puno bogatiji i intenzivniji život, ja sam postala puno više ja. Često vežemo idnetitet za nešto jako usko i ponašamo se kao da će nam nebo pasti na glavu ako se izmaknemo s te uske stazice, ali nije tako, ko što Pervan kaže, "vani život buja". Eto, sori , ako sam ti solila pamet, nemam loše namjere, stvarno  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

pikula, ma nisam doživjela tvoj post docirajući, dapače i sama sam na tragu takvom razmišljanju. najgore je kad vežeš sebe za nešto i misliš da te samo to i ništa drugo ne može ispuniti, inače kad si baziran na usko područje nije dobro. samo što se meni sada stvarno čini da se svemir urotio protiv mene, ima tu puno toga za reći a ipak ne želim u detalje o svojem životu ovako javno. uglavnom, nisam ja baš tipična očajna kućanica koja u daljinu zuri čekajući neke bolje dane, iumam dosta interesa, bavim se raznim stvarima, puno čitam, svašta nešto. samo kako da ti kažem, sve to ja bih mogla i uz pravi posao, da se tako izrazim, ne mislim nipošto da posao domaćice nije pravi, o je, ali za mene je toliko nepoticajan i neinspirirajući i nedovoljan za ispunjenost sobom. eto to sam ja. dopuštam da je neko drugi ispunjen i zadovoljan i ovakav i onakav, al ja nisam i gotovo. mislim, potrošila sam dosta godina i novaca, o zdravlju neću niti govoriti, da se školujem, da dobijem mogućnost raditi ono što ja želim, a sada to nikako ne mogu realizirati i zato sam frustrirana, jelte! a bogami mi i novci stvarno trebaju!

----------


## pikula

kužim, naravno. Sretno traženje posla i to je posao  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

e ja već 3g tražim neki posao koji bi mogla raditi doma da bar do škole ostanem s malom,ali ništa....ok ja još studiram izvanredno...ali htjela bi si zaraditi...loša strana;MM misli da ne mora ništa, sve u kući i oko male je na meni...on ima svojih hobija a ja ne stignem ni učit....tipa ti si doma,24h s malom,kuhaj,peri čisti svaki dan.i ja plaćam račune jer dobivam s burze neku siću i dobila sam otpremninu,ali on se pravi kao da on sve plaća....ok  većinom da,kredit račune...ali ja svaki tjedan idem u dućan,ostavim po 500kn,kupujem sve što treba maloj o odjeće i obuće,isto tako i sebi i isto tako i sve poklone za njegovu rodbinu i sva vjenčanja itd......mrzim kad ljudi misle a i moj muž onako u sebi, da živim na njegov račun...od14g ni dana nisam bila bez svog novca...i onda si pomislim, šta bi bilo da sam ja kućanica (i da si to možemo priuštit,jer sad ne možemo) mislim da bi MM opet prigovarao....svi njegovi prijatelji stalno govore;šalji ju radit,od kad moja radi normalna je.....kao da ja sjedim doma,kao da se kuća sama čisti,ručak sam sprema....da ja bi voljela raditi i ići na posao,ali onda se sjetim da će me uz moju posao još sve ovo čekat kad dođem doma a njega ne...........i zato bi htjela raditi od kuće, da si sama mogu organizirati vrijeme, za kućne poslove,ono od čeg bi zarađivala i za djete, da još par godina budem s njom dok ne krene u školu,a onda joj i tako više neću trebat........

----------


## pikula

ma kaj te ne bi trebali kad krenu u školu, uvijek te trebaju, samo na drugi način, ali naravno ako ti se ide raditi i računica vam drži vodu,  i tebi sretno s traženjem posla

----------


## sirius

Uh, ja imam puno više posla sa sinom od kad je u školi. Prije sam radila i on je bio u vrtiću. Sad sam kod kuće , ispraćam ga i  dočekujem sa ručkom (nije u boravku), kasnije mu pomažem oko zadaće, nakon toga još vožnja na treninge ( to tata najčešće odrađuje, ako nije na putu). U svakom slučaju bilo bi jako , jako nezgodno da nisam kod kuće sa mlađom kćeri. MM je vozač, često službeno odsutan, a vrlo često sazna samo -dan ili dva ranije da mora na put.

----------


## pepeljuga

ah koja divna tema... ja sam trenutno na porodiljnom s drugim i UZIVAM... kao nikad do sad, bas razmisljam kako bi bilo divno ostati doma do njegove 3. godine, a kako je moj stariji princ krenuo u skolu ove godine, ispalo je odlicno.. No bajke su jedno, zivot je drugo... da nema ove recesije mozda bih se jos odlucila biti doma, plus sto imam profesiju da mogu raditi do doma, ali jednostavno u danasnje vrijeme posla je sve manje i manje, a sretnici su oni koji uopce i imaju stalni posao, i tako sto odlucih?! uzivati u trenutku ... a mozda tko zna kad vremena budu bolja... no do tad ce moji odrasti. No sto sam htjela ja podijeliti s vama je, osjecate li grizu savjesti sto ste doma, tipa zavrsila sam magisterij doktorat a evo me radim sarmu?! kod nas u drustvu je vjecno prepucavanje ( a ja bih rekla i zavist) kucanice vs. busy mums. I vec me ove moje plase, uzivaj sad jer kad se vratis na posao bit ces hrcak do penzije.. ajme. Grozno bas razmisaljam o svim tim mojim prijateljicama, educiranim, pametnim, ljepoticama kako su u biti nesretne jer umjesto fency sastanaka i vecera s raznim disama dale bi sve da su s djecom.. kako tuzno a znam da to i mene za par mjeseci ceka. No sad pocinjem filozfirati: hocu reci kako se covijek mijenja, s prvim sam jedva cekala doci na posao "među ljude", a sad najradje ne bih ni sisla sa svog brda nego bih vjecno ostala sa svojim malisanima kuhala, peglala, prala i tako.... a sad laku noc zelim svima... divna tema

----------


## Ifigenija

Pepeljuga, fora nick  :Smile:  Sarmu sam radila i dok sam radila, i dok nisam. Okej, manje sam je kuhala, imala sam i dadilju (makar sam očito home-freak jer joj nisam dala da kuha, osim iznimno, kad je bila frka na poslu), ali sam je kuhala na brzinu. A trenutno me šora kriza - jer sam izolirana. Ovaj naš izbor ima nezgodnu manu da povremeno budemo u teškoj izolaciji - mm uzeo godišnji, nabrijali se na bogat društveni život i puno lijepih stvari, i na koncu se svi razboljeli, na rate...tri tjedna izolacije jer je prvo mm njegovao mene, onda svi skupa djecu, i na koncu ja njega - nisam mogla izać iz kuće nikako... sad smo zdravi, ali mi se auto pokvario i nije mi da s djecom idem uokolo busom jer mi nije na ruku... iz svoje bih kože iskočila. Ali to je kriza. Par kavica, izlazaka, neki lijepi susret, malo vremena za moje hobije - i bit će veselije i bolje... I kad radiš imaš povremeno krize da bi iz kože iskočila - možda su drugog tipa (bude ti dosta jurnjave i svega) - ali isto su mučne... koliko se sjećam  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

glede toga do kad nas djeca trebaju meni su neke od najinspirativnijih priča roditelja koji su ostali doma one kad su odlučili uloviti zadnji vlak prije odlaska djece na fax i te priče o tome kako su gradili dan po dan od temelja odnos sa svojom skoro odraslom djecom, divno. Nikad nije prekasno za imati topli dom u koji si uvijek dobrodošao, nekog tko je tamo i može sve stati taj tren kadj se dogodilo nešto zbog čega ama baš nitko drugi neće ni trepnuti, bilo da si mali pa si se nečeg uplašio, malo veći pa su te stariji dečki gurnuli u blato, još malo veći pa te prvi put dečko pozvao u kino, pa si skupljao novac za majcu i sad ti ju je frendica kupila zadnju pred nosom ili si saznao da nisi upao u ljetni kamp. 
PA čak i mi odrasli toliko puta želimo nešto nekome ispričati taj dan, odamh podjelit is nekim nešto što nas je razveslilo, rastužilo, i to ne usput, nabrzinu, nego baš onako da te čuje, da se razveseli s tobom, ponekad je samo to ono što nam promjeni loš dan u dobar dan, a tek djeci...

----------


## pikula

pepeljuga, drago mi je da ti se sviđa tema  :Smile:  piši nam

----------


## pikula

Ponekad se osjetim tako, gle na što sam spala, perem istu stvar stoti put, ja sam nekad radila to i to, a ovo je radila bedinerica i sažalijevam se ko koza, a onda došeta klinac i pita te nešto na što nikad ne bih znala odgovor da nisam studirala i radila što sam radila il idođe muž i kaže da mu je dan bio koma i da je bila frka i znam daj esuper damsam radila jer mogu reći znam kako ti je i ako ti se nepriča o tome nemoj i ne durim se kad ode šetat pesa, jer sam i ja radila i znam kako su mi išli na jetra oni koji bi me usred neke frke tupili da im objašnjvam što se dogodilo. I tako puno toga što drugi plaćaju ja odradim s klincima jer imam to obrazovanje i iskustvo da mogu i znam da ništa od mog znanja ne odlazi u vjetar, štrecne me ego ponekad, ali  to je dobri stari tašti ego i samo odmahnem rukom na njega, već ga znam.

----------


## Beti3

*pikula*, kako je točno to što si napisala. I meni tako poznato.
I *Ifigenijino* iskakanje iz kože, ponekad, isto i meni dođe. I mi kurimo poslije skijanja. Ja najgore.

Ali i dalje sam zadovoljna doma.  :Cool:

----------


## pikula

ozdravite brzo  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

ivana zg nadajmo se poslu, uzdajmo se , tražimo, pa nešto će iskrsnuti valjda!
meni niko ne prigovara za financije, nikada i nije i iskreno, nemam taj osjećaj da sam na teretu al sam svjesna koliko bi nam jedna plaća olakšala neke stvari i planove. što se tiče zaposlenost u kući, nije meni uopće dosadno, i moje dijete nije u boravku pa je ručak već u pol 1 skuhan, pa treninzi dva puta tjedno, pa zadaće i nakupi se toga. i ja treniram jedanput na tjedan a i društvena sam pa bar jednom tjedno idem na kavu.
samo što meni to nije satisfakcija, ne čini me potpunom, meni fali taj jedan dio mene koji jednostavno hoće ići na svoj posao!  kad čitam pikulu i ifigeniju npr., točno razumijem o čemu one govore i mogu ući u njihovu kožu. i meni je drago i super da su one sretne sa svojom životnom slagalicom i da se vide u toj ulozi , i baš vas volim čitati djevojke! al ja vidim da za mene to nikako nije opcija a mogu to sa sigurnošću tvrditi jer sam već dugo godina kod kuće.ja se osjećam kao da propuštam nešto jako važno u svom životu i mislim da bih sve svoje sadašnje poslove obavljala i uz redovan posao, i to još temeljitije i revnije nego sad...

----------


## pikula

to je sreća velika, ako to možeš i želiš.

----------


## SikaPika

> Nikad nije prekasno za imati topli dom u koji si uvijek dobrodošao, nekog tko je tamo i može sve stati taj tren kadj se dogodilo nešto zbog čega ama baš nitko drugi neće ni trepnuti, bilo da si mali pa si se nečeg uplašio, malo veći pa su te stariji dečki gurnuli u blato, još malo veći pa te prvi put dečko pozvao u kino, pa si skupljao novac za majcu i sad ti ju je frendica kupila zadnju pred nosom ili si saznao da nisi upao u ljetni kamp. 
> .


  :Heart: 
E to je ono o čemu ja sanjam. Biti tu uvijek za svoje dijete.

----------


## cherry

ja sam se prije nepuna 2 mjeseca vratila na posao nakon 2,5-godišnjeg izbivanja....
još čekam da se kockice slože, jer, zasad je, grozno.
da se, razumijemo, ja imam finu plaću (meni se čini), ok posao, malo nekad šizoidnu okolinu na poslu, ali s par ok, pa, skoro mogu reći, frendica, jedini veći minus je šefica sklona podvalama, krađi zasluga i blagom iživljavanju, ali na to sam oguglala. 
dakle, ja smatram da mi na poslu nije loše i nije mi teško biti ovdje, samo po sebi.
ali, ubije me i kida mi dušu napola kako naš obiteljski život izgleda sada:
jutro - vriska, plač, nezadovoljstvo, večer - isto.
Ili su umorni, ili su ljuti, ili mi nešto zamjeraju, a ja im se naprosto ne mogu posvetiti taj tren jer se oblačim i trčim na bus i šaljem poljupce kroz zrak.
Ne znam.
Kći je ujutro koma, do večeri mi oprosti, ali ju je ulovila faza priljepka kao nikada u životu, toga sam se i bojala... (inače, krenula je na adaptaciju u 9. mjesecu i tako je fino odlazila u vrtić, mahala mužu na rastanku, a sad, koma, plače k'o ljuta godina)
Sin ujutro još bude ok volje, ali se njemu nakupi valjda frustracija preko dana, pa je navečer mrgudast dok ja ne pogodim što njega muči i udobrovoljim ga.
Dok zbrojim minimum kućanskih poslova nužnih za funkcioniranje, vikend druženja/ručkove s babama i didovima, kronični umor i latentna nezadovoljstva, ne ostaje mi ništa.
Muž je nezadovoljan, njegove su se zadaće sad povećale, ja sam poprilično nedostupna, kako njemu, tako i sebi samoj.
Mi se uvijek volimo i pričamo, brak nam je dobar, ali ga sad baš i ne njegujemo kako smo navikli...
Svima je neopisivo gore.
Voljela bih reći da držim stvari pod kontrolom, ali sam izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru i sanjam godišnji i slobodne dane...
E, sad, da vi ne pomislite, pa normalno da ti je loše kad kukaš, a ne, ja sam navukla 'happy face' i hrabro se držim da svi ne potonemo..

Naprosto, nedostaje vremena...
A meni bome i hrabrosti za neke poveće financijske rezove
koji bi mi možda omogućili da budem kod kuće...
Jer sanjam i promjenu stana i još neke sitne pogodnosti...

Ma, ne trebate mi ništa savjetovati, samo me potapšajte po glavi jadnu i nesposobnu  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Tapš,tapš  :Smile: 

i meni je tako kad radim, samo zaboravim nakon nekog vremena kod kuće i onda ponovno pokušam. Ko onaj majmun koji digne kamen pa vidi zmiju pa se onesvijesti pa dođe k sebi pa "gle, kamen" i opet sve ispočetka...

----------


## krojachica

Često razmišljam o tome kako su neke Europske zemlje naklonjene
majkama u smislu prilagođavanja radnog vremena individualnim potrebama.
Npr. zašto nebi majka mogla izabrati da radi polovicu ili 75% radnog vremena?
Ili da može izabrati da koristi više slobodnih dana u godini?
Poslodavcu bi trebalo biti svejedno jer bi je toliko manje i platio.
Ili da se više koristi rad od kućE?
Nikad mi nije bilo jasno, ako tako nešto funkcionira u NL, Britaniji ili Austriji
zašto ne može kod nas?

----------


## Ifigenija

Krojačice, bojim se da u Hrvatskoj ljudi imaju sreće ako dobiju BILO KAKAV posao, i na žalost pod bilo kojim uvjetima, i za bilo kakvu plaću  :Sad:  Tužno je u kojoj smo mi teškoj ekonomskoj situaciji! Da je prosperiteta, ja vjerujem da bi se lakše i mamama izašlo u susret. Em bi muževa plaća mogla pokriti troškove obitelji, pa bii žena bila u poziciji da bira kako će raditi, bilo bi više žena s tim radnim vremenom, pa bi ispunile praznine jedna drugoj... a ovako, ostaje nam samo da se nadamo i u okvirima svojih mogućnosti potičemo i molimo za oporavak naše zemlje.

----------


## Ifigenija

> ja sam se prije nepuna 2 mjeseca vratila na posao nakon 2,5-godišnjeg izbivanja....
> još čekam da se kockice slože, jer, zasad je, grozno.
> da se, razumijemo, ja imam finu plaću (meni se čini), ok posao, malo nekad šizoidnu okolinu na poslu, ali s par ok, pa, skoro mogu reći, frendica, jedini veći minus je šefica sklona podvalama, krađi zasluga i blagom iživljavanju, ali na to sam oguglala. 
> dakle, ja smatram da mi na poslu nije loše i nije mi teško biti ovdje, samo po sebi.
> ali, ubije me i kida mi dušu napola kako naš obiteljski život izgleda sada:
> jutro - vriska, plač, nezadovoljstvo, večer - isto.
> Ili su umorni, ili su ljuti, ili mi nešto zamjeraju, a ja im se naprosto ne mogu posvetiti taj tren jer se oblačim i trčim na bus i šaljem poljupce kroz zrak.
> Ne znam.
> Kći je ujutro koma, do večeri mi oprosti, ali ju je ulovila faza priljepka kao nikada u životu, toga sam se i bojala... (inače, krenula je na adaptaciju u 9. mjesecu i tako je fino odlazila u vrtić, mahala mužu na rastanku, a sad, koma, plače k'o ljuta godina)
> ...



Draga Cherry, suosjećam s tobom, točno znam kako ti izgleda  :Sad:  Ali, ima to i dobru stranu, i stvarno te želim potapšati po ramenu i ohrabriti te. 
Zbroji svoju situaciju, čisto ljudski, i pokušaj svima pružiti maksimalno, a i sebi, i nekako u cijeloj toj zbrci, ja sam sigurna, svi će pronaći nešto za sebe. Snagu, veću prilagodljivost, sposobnost, i isto tako onu dragocjenu svijest da ovaj svijet nije samo za to da našoj guzici bude ugodno, nego da i drugima budemo dobri, da se nečeg odreknemo i tako to. 
I doći će sve na svoje  :Smile:  tapš tapš tapš

----------


## MariolaST

> ja sam se prije nepuna 2 mjeseca vratila na posao nakon 2,5-godišnjeg izbivanja....
> još čekam da se kockice slože, jer, zasad je, grozno.
> da se, razumijemo, ja imam finu plaću (meni se čini), ok posao, malo nekad šizoidnu okolinu na poslu, ali s par ok, pa, skoro mogu reći, frendica, jedini veći minus je šefica sklona podvalama, krađi zasluga i blagom iživljavanju, ali na to sam oguglala. 
> dakle, ja smatram da mi na poslu nije loše i nije mi teško biti ovdje, samo po sebi.
> ali, ubije me i kida mi dušu napola kako naš obiteljski život izgleda sada:
> jutro - vriska, plač, nezadovoljstvo, večer - isto.
> Ili su umorni, ili su ljuti, ili mi nešto zamjeraju, a ja im se naprosto ne mogu posvetiti taj tren jer se oblačim i trčim na bus i šaljem poljupce kroz zrak.
> Ne znam.
> Kći je ujutro koma, do večeri mi oprosti, ali ju je ulovila faza priljepka kao nikada u životu, toga sam se i bojala... (inače, krenula je na adaptaciju u 9. mjesecu i tako je fino odlazila u vrtić, mahala mužu na rastanku, a sad, koma, plače k'o ljuta godina)
> ...


Draga Cherry, mislim da točno znam kako ti je. Već sam tri puta imala duge pauze kod kuće (od otprilike po dvije godine) i ne da mi je i samoj trebala prilagodba, nego i svima mojima doma. Osjećala sam kao da je sav teret ovoga svijeta na meni. Nakon nekog vremena 'odrađivala' sam sve automatski i sve manje mislila na sebe jer su obaveze preuzele svoje, a ukućani su se naravno privikli, jer ili tako, ili nikako. Radit moram, nažalost, a san mi je biti 'mama kod kuće'. Kad to možda i jednog dana budem mogla ostvariti, oni će narasti, pa ću im samo smetati. Zato, iako je jako teško sve uskladiti, ipak bolje da radim, samo kod nas nema ono - četiri sata - što bi za svaku mamu bilo najbolje.

----------


## cherry

*pikula*

*Ifigenija*

*MariolaST*

hvala vam  :Kiss: 

ma, znam ja da će sve biti ok, nije meni ni sad tako loše, nisam luda pa da ne znam da ljudi imaju puno gore probleme, ali eto...
morala sam malo samu sebe sažalijevati...
najgore je što znam kako mi je bilo lijepo doma, baš sam uživala  :Cool:

----------


## pikula

> . Radit moram, nažalost, a san mi je biti 'mama kod kuće'. Kad to možda i jednog dana budem mogla ostvariti, oni će narasti, pa ću im samo smetati.


Moje skromno mišljenje da mama može početi smetati tek kad djeca zasnuju svoju obitelj i to ako se ne može pomiriti s time da je to nova, druga obitelj, a za to često nije dovoljno samo da radi ili da je u drugoj kući. A moje osobno iskustvo je da mame koje su cijeli život bile šefice na poslu i te kako vole šefovati i dugo u mirovinu tako da to koliko ćeš ugnjaviti svoju djecu u konačnici ne mora nužno biti vezano za status zaposlenosti, više za satus u glavi  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Pikula, točno.
I isto tako mama smeta ako je dosadna, ako gnjavi djecu.
Nisam dosad vidjela da je dobra, nježna mama nekome na smetnji. tj, ako se zna maknuti, baviti nečim svojim i ne zabadati nos  :Smile: 
A to se stigne, baš kako si rekla, i nakon posla, i vikendom.

----------


## alef

> ja sam se prije nepuna 2 mjeseca vratila na posao nakon 2,5-godišnjeg izbivanja....
> još čekam da se kockice slože, jer, zasad je, grozno.
> 
> ***
> 
> Ma, ne trebate mi ništa savjetovati, samo me potapšajte po glavi jadnu i nesposobnu


Joj, bas mi ide na zivce cinjenica da nas finansije drze u saci  :Sad:  Toliko zena se zali na isto. Zele se posevetiti obitelji, ali je ne mogu zakidati ni za finansijsku stranu. Evo, ja radim od kuce i ne mogu se dovoljno zahvaliti Bogu sto mi je poslao takvu priliku u ovom trenutku u zivotu, da kolicinu i vrijeme posla sama rasporedjujem. Toliko je lakse...

----------


## MariolaST

> Moje skromno mišljenje da mama može početi smetati tek kad djeca zasnuju svoju obitelj i to ako se ne može pomiriti s time da je to nova, druga obitelj, a za to često nije dovoljno samo da radi ili da je u drugoj kući. A moje osobno iskustvo je da mame koje su cijeli život bile šefice na poslu i te kako vole šefovati i dugo u mirovinu tako da to koliko ćeš ugnjaviti svoju djecu u konačnici ne mora nužno biti *vezano za status zaposlenosti, više za satus u glavi*


Totalno neprilična primjedba, a i promašena, jer sam mislila na situaciju kad su djeca već veća, počnu izlaziti itd..., dovedu neko društvance i sigurno vole neku svoju intimu, ali pošto nije bila riječ o tome, nije sad više ni bitno!!! :Sad:

----------


## pikula

MariolaST ajme oprosti, ja sam mislila da sam šaljiva, nisam te htjela uvrijediti, ono kao čavrljamo. Sori

----------


## Lili75

> Često razmišljam o tome kako su neke Europske zemlje naklonjene
> majkama u smislu prilagođavanja radnog vremena individualnim potrebama.
> Npr. zašto nebi majka mogla izabrati da radi polovicu ili 75% radnog vremena?
> Ili da može izabrati da koristi više slobodnih dana u godini?
> Poslodavcu bi trebalo biti svejedno jer bi je toliko manje i platio.
> Ili da se više koristi rad od kućE?
> Nikad mi nije bilo jasno, ako tako nešto funkcionira u NL, Britaniji ili Austriji
> zašto ne može kod nas?


*krojachica*, ne znam jel znas cijelu pricu u NL. Naime istina je da njihove mame imaju 1 dan tjedno za ne radit do djetetove mislim 3 . god neke cak mogu i uzey jedan dan za radit od doma, medjutim tu se krije i druga strana prica.

Njihove mame imaju nehumanih samo 40 dana porodiljnog, i tad se vracaju na posao. Kad sam bila na sastanku u Hagu prije mjesec dana, sjedi s nama jedna kolegica koja mi govori kako njena curica ima 7 mj, ja onako zgranuto ne znajuci pitam pa di je sad dijete a ona meni govori kako je u nekoj child care institution (kao jaslice za jako male bebe) i da ona nazalost radi vec 6 mj. ja sam ostala paf, u sebi mi se plakalo, nisma mogla ni zamisliti to malo klupko u tamo necijim rukama, kako place i trazi mamu, tatu,...dojenje bolje da ne spominjem, skoro pa da uopce ne doje ...

tako da hvala lijepa ne bih ja njihove regule, radije nek sam ja sa svojim djetetom cijelo vrijeme do njenih fodinu dana,a poslije jaslice ili baka servis nego ovako kao kod njih, uzas zivi, sva se najezim kad se sjetim.

s tim da sam ja stvarno uzivala na porodiljnom  (i opet uskoro planiram) i nisma jedva cekala povratak na posao,al moj izbor ne bi bio biti doma s djetetom do 3. ili 6 godine jer mislim da to nije dobro za dijete (a nije ni za mene), moje misljenje je da dijete treba ici u jaslice, vrtic.

Rado bih radila na pola radnog vremena ono vrijeme kad je L. jos bila mala,al mislim da mi nismo svjesni koliko je kod nas jos relativno dobra situacija veyano uz porodiljni kad pogledam sto se dogadja u Francuskoj, USA,Belgiji, i mnogim drugim zemljama. Ja sma presretna s mogucnoscu sto sam bila s malenom godinu dana i sad opet ponavljam istu pricu s drugim djetetom.

----------


## sirius

> [ 
> s tim da sam ja stvarno uzivala na porodiljnom (i opet uskoro planiram) i nisma jedva cekala povratak na posao,al moj izbor ne bi bio biti doma s djetetom do 3. ili 6 godine jer mislim da to nije dobro za dijete (a nije ni za mene), moje misljenje je da dijete treba ici u jaslice, vrtic.
> 
>  .


Pretpostavljam da misliš da nije dobro za  *tvoje* dijete. ima druge djece kojima je to najbolja ili jedina prihvatljiva opcija.

----------


## Lili75

da *sirius* govorila sam za nas jer moja L. obozava ici u jaslice.

istina Bog opcenito govoreci mislim da nije dobro ako se moza birati da je dijete bas cijelo vrijeme doma sve do skole, ...al to je sad neka druga tema pa da ne skrecemo..

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, ja sam jedna mama koja ima _karijeru_  i sad sam doma na porodiljnom. Uglavnom ako usporedim te dvije uloge, zaposlene mame i domacice, mogu samo reci da su neusporedive. Biti domacica je milion puta lakse, slobodnog vremena je puno vise. Ah, moram uplatiti loto.

----------


## sirius

> da *sirius* govorila sam za nas jer moja L. obozava ici u jaslice.
> 
> istina Bog opcenito govoreci mislim da nije dobro ako se moza birati da je dijete bas cijelo vrijeme doma sve do skole, ...al to je sad neka druga tema pa da ne skrecemo..


Čuj, meni se ponekad čini da nije niti za mene najbolja opcija da budem 24 sata u kući i djeci na raspolaganju. Istina i meni dođe da mogu barem  nekoliko sati prepustiti svoju djecu drugima na brigu, pa makar morala i na posao. Ali eto postoje djeca za koje kolektiv iz raznoraznih razloga nije najbolji izbor ili uopće nije izbor. To opet ne znaći da  dijete nije socijalizirano, postoje mogućnost socijalizacije i izvan jasličko-vrtičkog sistema.

----------


## SikaPika

Ne znam kako ćete komentirati, ali ja mislim da ni za potpuno zdravo dijete nisu jaslice niti vrtić do barem 4. godine. 
Lili, tvoje je dijete vjerojatno od rijetkih koje bez beda prihvaća takvu sredinu. No, sa zdravstvenog stajališta, dječji imunitet do 3., 4. godine nije toliko jak da bi podnio sve one viruse i bakterije koje vladaju u jaslicama (oprostite na ovom totalno laičkom izražavanju). Meni bude strašno žao djece koja moraju u jaslice ili vrtić, a koja su stalno bolesna. TAkvih znam jako puno. 
Osim toga, djeci do tih godina uopće nije potrebno društvo druge djece na način da se zajedno igraju i slično jer se oni jednostavno ne znaju zajedno igrati. Možda će se igrati jedno pored drugog, ali zajedno ne tako da je ta famozna socijalizacija totalno napuhana. 
Gledam svoje dijete. Odemo kod frendice, ona i njezin mali se igra svako u svojem kutu ili se pogurkaju oko autića. Na ulici prilazi drugoj djeci da bi im tutnula cvjetić i to je to. Stvarno ne znam kako bi se ponašala u vrtiću. 
Osim toga, kao su se djeca na selu socijalizirala? Gdje su bili vrtići i jaslice? Bili su uz baku, a onda na klupici ispred kuće s drugom djecom.

----------


## Cubana

Moje jasličko dijete nije bolesno i obožava igranje sa drugima (možda zato jer je drugo dijete i doma se igra *sa* starijom, ne *kraj* nje). Tako da isto kao i Lili, procjenjuj samo za svoje dijete.

----------


## pikula

> Evo, ja sam jedna mama koja ima _karijeru_ i sad sam doma na porodiljnom. Uglavnom ako usporedim te dvije uloge, zaposlene mame i domacice, mogu samo reci da su neusporedive. Biti domacica je milion puta lakse, slobodnog vremena je puno vise. Ah, moram uplatiti loto.


Svaka tebi čast, ali nije isto biti na porodiljnom godinu dana i odreći se karijere, prihoda i mnogo toga što ide uz to na duže vrijeme sa ili bez obitelji blizu, sa ili bez više djece, zdrave djece ili djece s zdravstvenim ili nekim drugim posebnim potrebama, tako da vjerujem da i ti uspoređuješ samo svoj porodiljni sa svojim periodom rada na poslu, osim ako nemaš neki drugi uvid, na osnovu nečeg drugog? Što bi rekla moj prof iz eng sve ima svoje advantages and disadvantages, a u društvu u kojem 90 posto radno aktivnih žena radi (uz svu nezaposlenost) vidjela bih te da godinama pričaš sam os ljudima iznad 65 i ispod 5.

----------


## sirius

Mudro zboriš , pikula.
Mene je ta spoznaja potpune društvene izoloranosti puknula negdje u trenutku kada je E. imala oko godinu i pol. Obzirom da je ona dijete koje ne smije u kolektive , zatvorene klimatizirane prostore... moj izlazak iz kuće sveo se na odlazak kod liječnika, u lokalni dućan po kruh i odlazak na plac jednom u tjednu.

----------


## MariolaST

> MariolaST ajme oprosti, ja sam mislila da sam šaljiva, nisam te htjela uvrijediti, ono kao čavrljamo. Sori


Ma sve O.K.

----------


## pikula

I da svi su puni priče o socijalizaciji djece, a mame? Hoću i ja svoju igraonicu !  Ma kad se sjetim svih kavica, ručkića, ispunjavajućih rasprava i druženja koja idu uz posao- biti doma danas kod nas je kao odlučiti se biti karmelićanka... LOL   
Je tu i tamo uspijemo preko 7 brda i 7dolina (jer mama doma ima taman jedna na 20 km2) dojahati jedna do druge i između dućana, apoteke... (juz jedan prihod rijetko tko može imati dva auta (ako uopće) ili benzina da se razvaža, dakle kad se dočepam auta, slažem rutu ko camel trophy SVE mora biti usput, a i već sam pričala o otme kako se spretno uvaljuju sitnice za obaviti jer ti jedina u široj obitelji imaš vremena za sve od bauhausa do podizanja nalaza) i uz ciku i i viku najmlađih dok jedna kuha ručak popričati malo prije nego druga mora po dijete u školu (koja ako ne ide u boravak traje do 11:25 ili 12:15) 
ma mislim meni je ovako super i ta prijateljstva su to čvršća što su izloženija više prepreka i ne bih se nikad vraćala na staro, ali sve ima svoje...  Niš nije all bed ili all good i zapravo čovjek mora biti spreman i odreći se nečeg i biti na miru sa svojom odlukom koja god ona bila, ako znaš da je to najbolje za tvoju obitelj... Evo radim na tome  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja se slažem s pikulom i zato ne bih mogla biti mama kod kuće. a još imam problem da se toliko zalijenim kad sam doma, da mi se skoro pa neda oprat kosa, kao imam cijeli dan vremena za sve pa ću sve kasnije  :Grin:  al dobro, to ovisi o tipu osobe.

a kad je riječ o socijalizaciji djece, ja bih dok nisam imala M, odmah potpisala sika piku, al ova mala me skroz demantirala. ona je baš vrtić tip, uživa ići u vrtić, igra se s djecom od kad je krenula s dvije i pol godine, sve joj paše. i jedenje i spavanje i igranje - sve.

----------


## la_mama

meni je taj boravak kod kuće teško padao iz banalnog razloga - ne volim kućanske poslove ! ni spremanje, ni kuhanje, ništa što je vezano za kuću i njeno održavanje. i da je po meni, cijeli bi se dan igrala s klincima na podu, šetala ih po vani a da nam netko drugi fino kuha i sprema kuću  :Smile: 

inače mi je na porodiljnima bilo kao i cvijeti - ulijenila sam se i nisam ništa stizala. otkad radim, bolje se organiziram i većinu toga stižem.

----------


## Lili75

Ej curke, ne znam sto vam reci iz mog iskustva nije lako biti ni domacica a ni poslvona zena sve ima svoje tako da ne bih bila iskljuciva. Istina bog kad sam bila doma manje stvari sa mstizala napravit nego kad sam sva u djiru,al opet izmori istodobno i posao, kuca, dijete,...al ja se ne zalim, zadovoljna sam stvarima onakvima kakve jesu. Dok sam na Porod. pronalazim dobre strane istoga,a kad radim onda isto tako, nastojim bit na suncanoj strani kako da kazem.

sto se tice jaslica, ja sam apsolutno ZA nakon naseg iskustva, tocno je da je jako puno djece cesto bolesno ali moja L. nije, stavrno je zdravo dijete (dojila sam je 15 mj) s povremenim prehladama ali nnikad iakd u zivotu nije pila antibiotik kuc/kuc imamo preko 21 mj i u jaslicama smo vec 6 mj.

*SikaPika*, vjerujem mi da nije istina da se igraju jedno kraj drugoga, djeca u jaslicama se stvarno igraju jedni s drugima, mozda bas zbog toga sto su navikli biti u grupi. Milina ih je bila gledati, bas smo neki dan u vrticu gledali snimku kako se igraju, jedu, spavaju, vjeruj mi i ja sa mbila skepticna prema ranom odslaku u jaslice ali sad iz ove perspektive znam da sam napravila pravu stvar (imala sam cak i baku na raspolaganju), bar za moje dijete, ona tamo jednostavno uziva i ako ne ide bar dana tako joj nedostaje i veseli se svojim tetama i djeci. Lutkicama daje imena prema svojim prijateljicama iz vrtica.

neki dan sam bila na jednom rockasu i na prvu se vidjelo koja djeca ne idu u jaslice, ne bih htjela da se netko uvrijedi, ne zelim generalizirat al razlike se primjete. Inace ja postujem svaciji izbor,al moj nikad ne bi bio da dijete bude vecinu vremena s odraslim osobama,naravno ako nam to zdravlje i mogucnosti dozvoljavaju.

ova temz mi je jako zanimljiva i potpuno razumijem cure kad kazu da im nekad nedostaje razgovora s drugim mamama, prijateljicama,...a opet razumijem i Daedi, jer kad pretsanes radit imas osjecaj da imas stvarno puno vremena i onda krenes rjesavat nedostatke.

pozdrav iz Ljubljane (evo sluzbeno putujem i jedva cekam veceras zagrlit L.) sorry na tipfelerima cudna im je tipkovnica.

----------


## Lili75

krenus rjesavat zaostatke, sam htjela reci

----------


## pikula

ma super Lili da curka uživa u jaslicama
samo nemojte se ljutiti, ali zna se u kojoj razvojnoj fazi se djeca igraju paralelno, a u kojoj zajedno i koliko dugo. Mislim pedagogija nije baš znanost od prošle godine, i ama baš nitko ozbiljan vam neće reći da dijete do tri godine treba svakodnevnu 8satnu igru sa 15 vršnjaka, kao što vam neće reći niti da dijete privežete za sebe i ne puštate djecu blizu do škole, tako da, čast iznimkama, ali sve ovisi kakve jaslice, tete, klinci, situacija doma... Nije to baš sam tak- pitajte tete koje rad u jaslicama  :Cool:

----------


## Lili75

sve 5, pitala tete,i kazu da se neka djeca stvarno igraju zajedno, a imam i tete frendice ...zato i ne govorim bezveze iz glave.ja sma puno puta svjedocila kako se moje dijete igra sa sestricnom i djecom iz kvarta u parkicu sa njima ne pokraj njih za sebe.mi kreativne mame nosimo krede i svakakva cuda...

al oni ti se zapravo u jaslicama igraju od 9 do 12h to je samo tri sata,jer je prije dorucak, a iza 12h idu spavat a vecinu njih se kupi nakon 15h direktno nakon spavanja tako da je to daleko od 8 sati igre ...

----------


## pikula

Drago mi je da vama to funkcionira. Znam što su jaslice- 15 djece treba nahraniti, staviti piškiti, oprati ruke, pomoći oko oblačenja, pomagati kad padnu, sugerirati igru i svakog od njih imati na oku- zato i moraju spavati pola tog vremena

----------


## pikula

_"The bottom line is that as mothers, it’s pointless and futile to worry about how outsiders perceive our busy-ness. I personally don’t qualify as one of the busiest people on the planet, but there are plenty of mothers who do.  Wherever we fall on the spectrum, if we’re making our vocation a priority and striving to engage our children appropriately, then we’re doing our jobs and we’re busy right where and when we need to be.  We don’t need to qualify this to ourselves or anyone else."_ svidio mi se jako kraj ovog bloga, čini mi se da ima veze s raspravom koja se pokušava ovdje zapodjenuti

----------


## Cubana

> - zato i moraju spavati pola tog vremena


 Kako misliš "moraju spavati"?

----------


## meda

> _"The bottom line is that as mothers, it’s pointless and futile to worry about how outsiders perceive our busy-ness. I personally don’t qualify as one of the busiest people on the planet, but there are plenty of mothers who do. Wherever we fall on the spectrum, if we’re making our vocation a priority and striving to engage our children appropriately, then we’re doing our jobs and we’re busy right where and when we need to be. We don’t need to qualify this to ourselves or anyone else."_ svidio mi se jako kraj ovog bloga, čini mi se da ima veze s raspravom koja se pokušava ovdje zapodjenuti


je, zanimljivo je kako svako toliko netko kapne na ovu temu, ne bi li izrazio svoje negodovanje, zgrazanje, kvalificiranje zaposlenosti ili nezaposlenosti mama kod kuce, lakoce ili teskoce istoga. zato i ne pisem na ovoj temi, osjecam se ko egzoticna zivotinja u zoo-u 

a tek moje hibridno dijete, koje ide u vrtic dok mu je mama doma :Shock: 

naravno, ne vrijedam se na to da netko smatra da za moje dijete nije dobro sto nije islo u jaslice. neee, pa nije rekao da je kuzno zbog toga i obiljezeno za cijeli zivot  :Rolling Eyes: 

 nadam se da se niko ne vrijeda ni na to sto ja smatram da za neku djecu jaslice jesu dobre, al da to dobro jos uvijek nije dovoljno dobro za moje dijete :Wink:

----------


## pikula

ma jaslice su nužda, a ne dječja potreba i naravno ako su nužne da je dobro da budu što kvalitetnije i da je nekoj djeci tamo lijepo još bolje, ali medicina i pedagogija poznaju razvoj djeteta malo duže od petparačkih knjiga o samopomoći u kojima je sve što veseli odrasle odlično za djecu. Naravno da moram ići raditi da prehranim djecu iništa si ne mogu priuštiti i moja bi djeca išla u jaslice, ali da li bih pričala bajke o tome, ne znam.. Možd i bih. Evo ja se uvjerama da je odlično da živimo u malom stanu kraj autoputa jer nam je sve blizu LOL A i nama je tu baš lijepo 
I ja se osjećam ko čudnovati kljunaš, ali pišem,jer sam sigurna da čitaju mame koje i ne piše, a znam kako sam se ja osjećala usamljeno i jadno kad sam tek kretalau ovaj projekt.
Ja sad radim u porsjeku desetak sati tjedno, od toga par sati volontiram, djeca su mi veća idu u vrtić kad nam se ide,u školu mora  :Wink: , rajzamo , bavimo se sportom i super mi je, ali do ovog je trebalo proći faze s previše posla i malim bebama, bez posla  i koješta između i hvala Bogu da se konačno uravnotežilo, a i MM i je bio nevjerojatno fleksibilan u svim tim pretumbacijama ... Tak oda ne mogu ostait samo na onim jadikovkama par postova više -sad nam je odlično i vjerujem da dođe još jedna bebica da bi to konačno  bilo bez većih promjena  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

*cubana*-pa moraju , kaj ne moraju? Nemoj mi reći da sva djeca imaju taj isti ritam i količinu popodnevnog sna od 1 do 3 godine?

----------


## Lili75

> Drago mi je da vama to funkcionira. Znam što su jaslice- 15 djece treba nahraniti, staviti piškiti, oprati ruke, pomoći oko oblačenja, pomagati kad padnu, sugerirati igru i svakog od njih imati na oku- zato i moraju spavati pola tog vremena


*pikula*, nista djeca ne moraju oni spavaju jer im se spava, izmore se ujutro i spavaju ko bebe, pa moju bude u 15:30h kad dođe baka,a i ostali spavaju, tko se probudi sigurno neće ležat silom u krevetiću..

inače, ja govorim za mlade jasličare jer za njih znam iz svog iskustva (ovi stariji spavaju manje), ovi naši hrane se sami već dugo, samostalniji su u puno stvari od svojih vršnjaka i jako sam srtena zbog toga,ruke peru sami uz malu pomoć, jioš imaju pelene, već se skidaju sami,a oblače ih tete, cipele naravno oblače/skidaju sami, tamo vlada red i igra i veselje, nema ih previše uglavnom oko 10ak i baš mi je ružno čuti da netko kaže da su jaslice nužno zlo, jednako ružno kao što bi bilo da ja kažem da je meni nezdravo za dijete da je stalno uz mamu do svoje 4. god ili čak kasnije. Ja to ne bih nikad rekla pogotovo ako vidim da tu pišu žene, mame koje su u takvoj situaciji. Meni su jaslice jedino pravo rješenje i nikad ni sekunde nisam požalila, dapače drugo dijete ide isto odmah sa 1. rujna.

imam osjećaj da ne znate kako je zapravo u jaslicama, kako izgleda njihov dan, ja imam frendice tete koje rade u vrtiću i jako puno ovisi o veličini grupe, tetama, ravnateljici...i da mislim da *meda* radi pravu stvar ako sam dorbo shvatila, ja i da sam doam moje dijete bi išlo u jaslice, sigurno.

Jer oni (većina njih) tamo toliko uživaju i moja L. jako puno bi propustila da ne ide u jaslice sad TO znam. Ne želim da mi dijete propušta takve stvari u životu.

al ne vidim potrebu da se ovdje dalje raspreda o ovoj temi...mislim da mame one djece koja ne vole vrtić zbore o jaslicama kao nužnom zlu,...možda bih tad i ja tako govoril ali mi nismo taj slučaj.Sorry!

----------


## RozaGroza

To je sve od djeteta do djeteta. Neko se djete super adaptira i sviđa mu se, a nekom djetetu je to najgora noćna mora.

----------


## Lili75

*meda*, na kraju ne kužim jel tvoje dijete die ili ne ide u vrtić dok si ti doma ha,ha,...mislim nebitno al nisma skužila... :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

baš tako* RozaGroza*, al ne može netko reći da je to svoj djeci koma! to je ono što mi smeta.

----------


## meda

ne znam ko je onda na prethodnoj strani napisao da je nije dobro da je dijete doma, i da je njegovo misljenje da dijete treba ici u jaslice/vrtic. 

Lili75, ako ti se ne svida cuti da neko smatra jaslice a prirori zlom, onda nemoj ni ti pisati takve stvari o nejaslicama i djeci koja su doma. barem ne potezati to pitanje na temi mama koje su doma i cija su djeca doma jer smatraju da tako najbolje za njihovo dijete i za obitelj.

----------


## pikula

> Lili75, ako ti se ne svida cuti da neko smatra jaslice a prirori zlom, onda nemoj ni ti pisati takve stvari o nejaslicama i djeci koja su doma. barem ne potezati to pitanje na temi mama koje su doma i cija su djeca doma jer smatraju da tako najbolje za njihovo dijete i za obitelj.


slažem se
osim toga ja nikad ne bih izjednačavala vrtić i jaslice, tri godine u životu tako malog djeteta su cijelo čudo, iako danas u praksi ima vrlo malo razlike, na žalost. No ja nisam došla na temu jaslice i pisala ljudima čiji je to izbor ili nužda da ja mislim da to nije dobro - Lili75, vidiš li razliku?

----------


## pikula

> *meda*, na kraju ne kužim jel tvoje dijete die ili ne ide u vrtić dok si ti doma ha,ha,...mislim nebitno al nisma skužila...


Joj, ovo mi omiljeno - pravim se nevješta, pa bocnem, pa ti se smijem, pa se opet malo pravim nevješta, pa smajlić. UH

----------


## Lili75

pikula,

baš si me razočarala s ovim zadnjim postom  :Crying or Very sad: 
jer meni stvarno nije bilo jasno u jednoj *medinoj* rečenici piše jedno u drugoj drugo.

a nisam ni znala da baš sve mame at home imaju djecu koja ne idu u jaslice  :Unsure: 

*meda* ja sam pisala samo i isključivo što mislim da je najbolje za moje dijete,ali očito se ništa ne smije reći jer *pikula* je tako zločesto (namjerno ili ne)  piknula da su jaslice zlo nakon što sam ja rekla da moje dijete uživa u jaslicama i baš me nekak onak neugodno iznenadila.Nisam to od nje očekivala. Just that, tu stajem i ne upuštam se u daljnju raspravu.

----------


## pikula

Naravno da staješ, ne bi bilo pasivno agresivno da otvoreno razgovaraš. 
*Lili*, *ti* si prva rekla, ne da mi se kvotat, da je za djecu bolje da su u jaslicama, pa sam ti ja rekla da ja ne  mislim tako. Ako ne možeš podneti tuđe mišljenje nemoj ni započinjati raspravu.

----------


## pikula

A to dal ti misliš sam ja zločesto to komentirala ili ne, pogledaj si u bilo koji udžbenik iz pedagogije ili razvojne psihologije, tek da vidiš kak su tamo zločesti. A tek Sears, zlotvor, što on tek misli o kolektivu prije tri godine, nemoj ni čitati, uzrujat ćeš se.

----------


## SikaPika

> Moje jasličko dijete nije bolesno i obožava igranje sa drugima (možda zato jer je drugo dijete i doma se igra *sa* starijom, ne *kraj* nje). Tako da isto kao i Lili, procjenjuj samo za svoje dijete.


Hm, rekla bih ja da se tvoja starija igra s njom jer je starija i kuži igru. Djeca jasličke dobi, dakle vršnjaci se ne znaju međusobno igrati. Ok, imaju tete koje ih na neki način animiraju, ali i dalje JA mislim da jaslice nisu primarno potrebne djetetu. 
Naravno, hvala Bogu pa postoje jer kuda bi djeca koju nema tko čuvati kod kuće.

----------


## SikaPika

> ,
> 
> jer meni stvarno nije bilo jasno u jednoj *medinoj* rečenici piše jedno u drugoj drugo.
> 
> a nisam ni znala da baš sve mame at home imaju djecu koja ne idu u jaslice


Da, ni ja nisam skužila medu, ali to sada i nije važno.

Ma, mislim da je glupo da ova tema ode u smjeru gdje ćemo raspravljati tko kako, zašto... Kako odrasli nisu isti, tako nisu ni djeca. 
Baš danas pričam MM kako apsolutno uživam sa svojim djetetom kod kuće. Recimo, ja uopće nemam tu fazu da mi trebaju prijateljice, kavice, sjedenja. Ne znam, nisam bila takva ni prije djeteta. Nisam bila kafendžija ni dok sam radila, ono, posao, kuća. Nekako mi je MM ispunjavao tu potrebu za razgovorom, cure na poslu za te neke ženske priče i tak. 
Sada imam kumu s kojom se čujem bar jednom tjedno, otračamo muževe dok istovremeno pravimo doručak djeci, ili jednu frendicu susjedu s kojom odem u šetnju s klincima jednom u tri djedna, imam svekrvu s kojom pričam o mengama, hormonima, tračamo...
I dalje je MM glavni sugovornik o većini tema koje me zanimaju, a ovaj je forum valjda popunio tu rupu za razmjenom ideja, mišljenja o svemu i svačemu koje sam inače upražnjavala na poslu...

I da se razumijemo, ja nisam mama koja apsolutno veže svoje dijete za sebe. Ona je većinu dana sa mnom, ali zato jer tata radi, deda i baka isto, prabaka je smotana pa rijetko dolazi do nas, ali mi često odemo kod njih, vode ju sa sobom kad god imaju slobodnog vremena, vrlo je sposobna i samostalna jer joj puno dopuštam (kuhanje, rezanje, vješanje veša...), družimo se s vršnjacima vani i tako.

----------


## Ifigenija

Baš razmišljam o ovim cirkularnim raspravama - djetetu  je bolje u jaslicama je nije je nije je nije nije je nije je...
Naše partikularno iskustvo - bilo moje koje sam ostala doma, bilo neke mame čije dijete stvarno voli jaslice, fino spava, veselo je, zadovoljno, zdravo - može zamutiti cijelu sliku, a ta je da IMA SITUACIJA kad je mama neophodna doma.. ili kad je NEOPHODNO da se radi.
Ova opcija - zaposlene majke trenutno je na svim mogućim razinama dominantna, za to smo se izborile; i kad bi ostala doma žena ili financijski ne može, ili je karijera gazi, ili je tako usamljena u kvartu i životu da joj vjetar orkanske snage puše kroz glavu.
A to nije dobro.
Kolika djeca su prebolesna, kolika djeca pokazuju da su nezadovoljna, tužna, potištena, kolike majke isto tako pate jer moraju ostaviti svoju bebu u kolektiv gdje diijete djetetu na glavi urla. I na koncu - djetetu JEST najbolje s majkom, to je njegovo pravo prvih par godina. Dijete može sretno učiti o drugima dok majka sjedi na klupici u parku; nije vrtić imperativ, a postavlja se kao ili to - ili ništa. To nije takvo. 
Prve stvari prvo. Neću prestati pričati o tome  :Smile:  sve dok nove mame rađaju i čitaju u novinama o opcijama čuvanje djeteta među kojima ostanak doma nije ni naveden; to je nemoguće.
Ako je potrebno, ako je bolje - može se ostati i u redu je ostati, i smatram da se moramo boriti za to da priuštimo djeci zdravo, sretno i zaštićeno odrastanje. U svakoj dobi to znači nešto drugo;, nekad da ne ide u jaslice, nekad da smo dovoljno doma da ne lunja okolo, nekad da financijski možemo platiti adekvatno školovanje i slično. 
Kao žene stvarno ne smijemo biti slijepe na potrebe djece, drugih majki, bile mi među onima koje imaju tarapanu s jaslicama, divljim radnim vremenom koje nam ne ostavlja vrijeme za obitelj, bilo čime. 
Ja čvrsto vjerujem da je PRAVO žene da bude s djetetom sve dokle osjeća da je to potrebno i nužno, i da nema kapitala, novca, globalne privrede koja bi smjela stati ne prije toga, nego uopće blizu toga. 
U svim religijama svijeta dvije godine se žena smatra dojiljom; bar taj period da majka može biti uz onoga tko je najviše treba, i da se ne trga, nego mirno doji malo dijete, pomaže mu u prvim koracima. 

U Češkoj postoji opcija četverogodišnjeg porodiljnog dopusta, i to plaćenog. Eto, kako se može! 

Ako mi mame same jedna drugoj  mašemo jaslicama pred nosom, što će onda kapital i pritisak naših zakona nego nas zašarafiti i da radimo do ruba svoje snage, i da stavljamo djecu u jaslice - u kojima su isto tako uvjeti kakvi god padnu na um lokalnim djeliteljima para, i da pružimo djeci "najvažnije tri". 

Mislim da ako se već žene stotinama godina bore za poboljšanje svog statusa ima smisla boriti se za opciju rada i življenja koja je više u skladu sa našim majčinstvom. Ženama treba više izbora. I to je tako.

Zato mislim da bi majke koje imaju zadovoljnu djecu u jaslicama mogle biti dovoljno široke da kažu - nama je dobro, ali mi smo za pravo izbora. Za plaćeni porodiljni dopust; ne moraju to biti novci do neba, ali da se bar malo olakša odluku da se ostane s djetetom do treće godine. Ili da se radi kraće, par sati u tom djetetovom periodu.

Nadam se da me razumijete što hoću reći, i da će naše diskusije ipak ići više u smjeru POVEĆANJA broja opcija, nikako smanjivanja!

----------


## Lili75

*pikula,* ajd oladi malo i nemoj si umišljat da me nečije (tvoje) mišljenje baca u depru, helloooo... :Nope:  malo pažljivije čitaj postove.Samo sam mislila da si otvorenija za razmišljanja drugačija od tvog,al eto prevarila sam se.




> ....a tek moje hibridno dijete, koje ide u vrtic dok mu je mama doma
> naravno, ne vrijedam se na to da netko smatra da za moje dijete nije dobro sto nije islo u jaslice. neee, pa nije rekao da je kuzno zbog toga i obiljezeno za cijeli zivot


*SikaPika,* thanx na opaski, ni ja ne skužih *medu*,al eto *pikula* misli da je to bilo jasno napisano.


*Ifigenija*, je to tako lijepo rekla, svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor i trebamo se borit za veća prava u tom smislu, i dodala bih bit tolerantniji jedni prema drugima na ovom forumu. Fala bogu na češkom iskustvu jer kako gore rekoh nizozemsko je katastrofa živa, potpuno protumajčinski usmjereno  :Sad:

----------


## Lili75

> Mislim da ako se već žene stotinama godina bore za poboljšanje svog statusa ima smisla boriti se za opciju rada i življenja koja je više *u skladu sa našim majčinstvom. Ženama treba više izbora*[/B]. I to je tako.
> 
> Zato mislim da bi majke koje imaju zadovoljnu djecu u jaslicama mogle biti dovoljno široke da kažu - *nama je dobro, ali mi smo za pravo izbora.* Za plaćeni porodiljni dopust; ne moraju to biti novci do neba, ali *da se bar malo olakša odluku da se ostane s djetetom do treće godine. Ili da se radi kraće, par sati u tom djetetovom periodu.*
> 
> Nadam se da me razumijete što hoću reći, i da će naše diskusije ipak ići više u smjeru POVEĆANJA broja opcija, nikako smanjivanja!


potpisujem, vidi Ifigenija što sam pisala na prethodnoj stranici u Nizozemskoj imaju opciju zapravo ne radit u uredu 2 dana od 5 ali nažalost prerano moraju natrag na posao!!! taman kad sam msilila kako su oni napredni, onda čujem i drugu stranu priče, ostala sam u šoku, nakon samo 40 dana moraju natrag na posao  :Shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Mene je odgojila baka,dakle nisam isla ni u jaslice ni vrtic...u ulici nije bilo puno zenske djece,tocnije nitko osim moje starije sestre tako da smo se s par muskih igrale rata,djed nam je izradjivao drvene puske...ha ha ha...za jaslice nemogu tvrdit,ali mislim da mi je bilo bolje da sam isla u vrtic jer se sjecam da su se u prvom razredu odmah stvarali neki vrticki klanovi,dosta ih se otprije znalo iz vrtica (cak su neki bili momak i cura iz vrtica,ha ha) a ja sam bila jedna od rijetkih koja nije isla...danas je mislim to skoro pa nemoguce,jer djeca maltene moraju doci u prvi razred i znati pisati i citati da bi hvatali program...mislim da mi je falilo malo vise socijalizacije s djecom mog uzrasta...koliko je to nuzno u jaslicama neznam,ali nema smisla raspravljati o tome kad velika vecina nema mogucnost izbora! 
Ja bi volila neki kompromis,ne da ga/ju upisem u jaslice nego neku tipa igraonicu samo 2-3h dnevno,da bude malo u kontaktu sa vecom grupom djece ali ne da prolazi te osmosatne rituale...

I da,Sika pika copy pejstat cu tvoju recenicu jer kao da sam je ja rekla: Nisam bila kafendžija ni dok sam radila, ono, posao, kuća. Nekako mi je MM ispunjavao tu potrebu za razgovorom, cure na poslu za te neke ženske priče i tak....  :Smile: 
Nas smo 6 kokoski u uredu,sef nam je stranac i ne kuzi sto pricamo tako da svakodnevno obradjujemo teme od depilacije do sto je sinoc bilo u nekoj seriji... :Smile: )))

----------


## Cubana

> Hm, rekla bih ja da se tvoja starija igra s njom jer je starija i kuži igru. Djeca jasličke dobi, dakle vršnjaci se ne znaju međusobno igrati. Ok, imaju tete koje ih na neki način animiraju, ali i dalje JA mislim da jaslice nisu primarno potrebne djetetu. 
> Naravno, hvala Bogu pa postoje jer kuda bi djeca koju nema tko čuvati kod kuće.


Ajd pusti meni da ocijenim kako se igraju moja djeca.
I kako se moje mlađe dijete igra u svojoj jasličkoj grupi.
Imam dvoje za usporediti i vidim da nisu isti. I znam kako se igrala starija, a kako se on igra.
Jaslice sigurno nisu potrebne djetetu. Ali nije univerzalno pravilo da im je tamo grozno.

----------


## Mima

> potpisujem, vidi Ifigenija što sam pisala na prethodnoj stranici u Nizozemskoj imaju opciju zapravo ne radit u uredu 2 dana od 5 ali nažalost prerano moraju natrag na posao!!! taman kad sam msilila kako su oni napredni, onda čujem i drugu stranu priče, ostala sam u šoku, nakon samo 40 dana moraju natrag na posao


Lili, a koliko ih stvarno ide natrag na posao nakon 40 dana? Kolika je zarada u Nizozemskoj, kako tamo obitelji mogu živjeti od jedne plaće, a kako kod nas? Koliko tamo žene zarađuju, što ako ne odu na posao - postoji li dječji doplatak i koliki je?
Moraju li tamo žene ići raditi nakon tih 40 dana iz egzistencijalnih razloga? Kakvo je tržište rada, koliko je teško naći posao nakon npr 2 godine pauze?

----------


## sirius

Ne razumijem zašto neke teme zapadnu u neprestana prepucavanja...
Recimo ova, totalno nedužna tema o (najčešće ) mama koje su odlučile imati radno mjesto domaćice. Neke su to napravile svjesno, svojim izborom i nakon promišljanja, neke su se tu našle zbog okolnosti ...
Obzirom , da sam dosta godina bila zaposlena prije nego sam postala 100% domaćica i 24- satna paziteljica svoje djece 7 dana u tjednu, mogu reći da sve ima svoje prednosti i mane.

E, sad, meni su prednosti itekako jasne ko sunce, ali još uvijek se borim sa manama.
I činjenica je, da ja nedostatak vremena koje bi imala samo za sebe ili koje bi imala da napravim neke stvari u miru i koncentrirano , ne mogu nadoknaditi tako da upišem dijete u kolektiv. Niti mogu njezinu silnu želju za druženjem sa drugom djecom nadoknaditi tako da nju upišem u kolektiv...obzirom da je upis u jaslice često jedini način da se  dijete igra u prijepodnevnim satima sa drugom djecom , a odlazak na posao jedini način da se majka socijalizira. 
Eto, obzirom da nama to nije opcija, pokušavam naći neka praktična riješenja među ljudima koji imaju sličnu situaciju.

I što sad meni znači netko tko se javi na temi , i kaže kao je njegovom dijtetu super u jaslicama. To mi je skoro korisno kao i kad mi susjeda (također majka jasličara) kaže što ne bi mi bilo dobro da E. upišem u jesen u jaslice , pa barem na 4 sata da se malo odmorim. I sve to ispriča iako sam joj rekla da za E. kolektiv nije riješenje zbog prevelike opasnosti od infekcije i svih komplikacija koje mogu izaći iz toga.

----------


## lunja

> potpisujem, vidi Ifigenija što sam pisala na prethodnoj stranici u Nizozemskoj imaju opciju zapravo ne radit u uredu 2 dana od 5 ali nažalost prerano moraju natrag na posao!!! taman kad sam msilila kako su oni napredni, onda čujem i drugu stranu priče, ostala sam u šoku, nakon samo 40 dana moraju natrag na posao


Evo mene opet s NL izvjestajem- porodiljni je 12 (16, al 4 obavezno prije poroda) tjedana, ne 40 dana. I dalje suludo kratak period.
I nemaju zene pravo raditi od kuce, to je strogo u dogovoru s poslodavcem. Meni to recimo, nisu odobrili, iako je itekako izvedivo.
Imam pravo raditi skraceno radno vrijeme (opet u dogovoru s poslodavcem, sto znaci da treba dobro isplanirati taktiku)
Uglavnom, koliko se god ja trudila da ovo shvatim kao kulturolosku razliku, ne mogu. I tesko da cu ikad sebi i firmi oprostit sto su me potjerali na posao kad je imala 4 mjeseca.
Citala sam nedavno, intervju s_ Beatrijs Smulders_, njihovom najpoznatijom babicom. Ona valjda jedina u drzavi smatra da ovaj sistem nije normalan. I savjetuje svojim zaposlenicama, a indirektno kroz taj intervju i ostalim Nizozemkama, da mjenjaju sistem tako da se prijave bolesne u toku porodiljnog, cime padaju na drzavni trosak (vjerujem da zvuci poznato). I ostanu doma s djetetom barem godinu dana. 
Novinarka ju je nato upitala ne poziva li upravo na krsenje zakona. Beatrijs odgovara da bi ona to nazvala gradjanskom neposlusnoscu. :Cool: 

I da nadodam, ja sam ovaj tjedan na bolovanju. A nisam bolesna. Trebalo nam je odmora. Neugodno mi je sto to moram na ovaj nacin sebi (nama) priustiti, ali, makar i na 5 dana, jako se dobro osjecam kao mama kod kuce.

----------


## Cubana

> Ne razumijem zašto neke teme zapadnu u neprestana prepucavanja...


Zbog generaliziranja. Bilo jedne ili druge strane.

----------


## Dijana

ja bih rekla da do prepucavanja dolazi, jer pojedinci nemaju sluha kad i s kakvim
doprinosom je u redu javiti se na neku temu. tu je sirius apsolutno ubola bit,
iako u načelu svi se imaju pravo javiti na svaku temu. ali ne treba se onda čuditi
kad se nekoga isprovocira. 
pratim ovaj topic, trenutno sam doma, ali to nije stalno stanje, i sa zanimanjem
pratim pluseve i minuse ostanka doma. 
cure, ne dajte se smesti.

----------


## meda

ja razlikujem *vrtic*, u koji idu djeca od tri godine nadalje, od *jaslica*, u koji idu djeca do 3 godine. ispricavam se ako netko ne razlikuje vrtic i jaslice, pa ga je moja izjava da moje dijete ide u vrtic i nije islo u jaslice zbunila. ako se radi o vasem nepazljivom citanju, molim da se meni ispricate zbog trosenja vremena na ovaj dogovor  :Razz: 

al to sto moje ide ili ne ide negdje, ne utjece toliko na moj stav o istome. al to je neka druga tema.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja razlikujem *vrtic*, u koji idu djeca od tri godine nadalje, od *jaslica*, u koji idu djeca do 3 godine


i ja isto. dajte ne bedirajte me, ja sam cijelo bogatstvo ostavila čuvalici za prvu jasličku godinu. ne može bit bolje u jaslicama, ne može!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

> ja bih rekla da do prepucavanja dolazi, jer pojedinci nemaju sluha kad i s kakvim
> doprinosom je u redu javiti se na neku temu. tu je sirius apsolutno ubola bit,
> iako u načelu svi se imaju pravo javiti na svaku temu. ali ne treba se onda čuditi
> kad se nekoga isprovocira.


Imaš masu "padobranaca" na nekoj temi koji se isčuđavaju nečim što ih se uopče ne tiče i nema nikakve veze sa njima, nemaju nikakav konstruktivan doprinos temi, al nemogu izdržat da se ne jave da malo bocnu. Klasika, happens all the time.
Ne mislim sad ovdje nužno na ovo s vrtićima/jaslicama.

----------


## mitovski

Cure moje ja bih tako rado ostala kući sa svojim djetetom. Srce mi se slama kad se sjetim da uskoro moram ići raditi a ona u jaslice. Već danima razmišljam i smišljam što bih mogla raditi od kuće samo da budem s njom ali mi ništa ne pada napamet.

----------


## Ifigenija

Mitovski, koje si struke?

----------


## mitovski

Ekonomija.

----------


## Cubana

Računovodstvo?
Naravno, ako si te struke.

----------


## mitovski

Računovodstvom sam se bavila i bila sam toliko nesretna jer to nije za mene. Imala sam obrt i tisuću problema se pojavilo pogotovo kako je došla recesija da previše ne duljim ljudi rade svašta što nebi smjeli a naplata je postala nemoguća misija i pao mi je kamen kad sam se toga riješila.

----------


## Cubana

Znam kako je to. Ja sam ziheraš i nikad ne bih imala svoju firmu. Radije sam nečiji zaposlenik koji se mora brinuti samo o svom poslu, a ne o tuđim i svojim plaćama i ostalim davanjima. 
Zato bih ti napisala nešto što baš i nije u skladu s ovim topikom, ali ne s ciljem prepucavanja. 
Dijete će "dramiti" skoro u istoj mjeri kao i ti. Da, jaslice nisu nešto što bi jedan jednogodišnjak poželio za sebe, ali ako nemaš izbora, a malo njih ima, stisni zube, put a happy face on i približi djetetu jaslice na što je moguće ljepši način. 
Da, radije će biti s tobom doma, ali doživjet će i tamo mnogo lijepih trenutaka i bit će mu dobro. 
Ne brini.

----------


## mitovski

Ma znam, ne dramim i ja sam išla u jaslice i ostalo mi je u lijepom sjećanju mislim ne baš jaslice ali vrtić, jaslica se ne sjećam. Naravno ako ne bude druge mogućnosti ići će u jaslice jer ja raditi moram zbog financija ali pokušavam smisliti neki posao koji bih mogla raditi od kuće jer bih jako voljela ostati s njom.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ne moš i ovce i novce, možeš uzet neku firmu i vodit im računovodstvo bez obzira što to ne voliš - izvagaj što više ne voliš, računovodstvo ili odlazak na posao? A usput možeš i davat neke instrukcije za klince iz ekonomske ili tako nešto - ne znam točno koliko si stručna i to...
Ja sam presretna da radim od doma, stvarno je super obavljat posao a malecki u vrtiću pored mene. Jest da radni dan traje po 12 sati, jer imam pauze konstantno, ali isplati se.

----------


## mitovski

Da, ne mogu ovce i novce, međutim 10 godina sam išla s grčem u želucu na posao i to više ne želim, jedino ako ćemo biti kruha gladni onda ne biram. Kažem željela bih naći neki posao možda i neki mali biznis od kuće a ako ne, ništa odoh raditi izvan kuće mada mi je velika želja biti s njom doma.

----------


## Sani1612

Prvi puta se javljam na ovu temu...malena je bila doma samnom do navršenih 20 mjeseci,tad je krenula u jaslice,tj u grupu od 2-4.
Živimo na selu pa je to sve ležernije posloženo. Sviđa joj se u jaslicama mada ima dana kada ne želi ići. Pošto sam ja s malenim doma većinom kada ne želi ostane s nama. Bila je bubana pa je doma i danas je rekla da joj je dosadno, da bi ona u vrtić,makar se trudim zabaviti ju kaže da joj fale dječica. Mislim da je krenula u jaslice taman kada je bila spremna jer nije bilo ni plakanja ni vrištanja,naravno mi smo imali mogućnost da do tada bude samnom. Žao mi je što s malenim takvo nešto neće biti moguće.

----------


## RozaGroza

> Da, ne mogu ovce i novce, međutim 10 godina sam išla s grčem u želucu na posao i to više ne želim, jedino ako ćemo biti kruha gladni onda ne biram. Kažem željela bih naći neki posao možda i neki mali biznis od kuće a ako ne, ništa odoh raditi izvan kuće mada mi je velika želja biti s njom doma.


Uh znam, i ja sam radila nekoliko tkavih poslova. Užas.
A jeli imaš neka znanja mimo ekonomije? Nešto što možeš utržiti, tipa šivanje-pletenje-pravljenje nakita bilo što?

----------


## Cubana

> A jeli imaš neka znanja mimo ekonomije? Nešto što možeš utržiti, tipa šivanje-pletenje-pravljenje nakita bilo što?


I jel misliš da bi time mogla zaraditi plaću i doprinose za sebe?

----------


## mitovski

Prije 5-6 godina sam izrađivala nakit, međutim to je bilo samo za prijateljice i nisam nikada prodavala, ali su rekle da im se jako svidjelo. I znam i obožavam peći kolače i torte, jednostavno uživam ( za krštenje sam sama ispekla 10 vrsta kolača, za Božić ispećem po 15) i oduvijek sam sanjala o nekoj maloj slastičarnici s posebnim kolačima ali za ti trba dosta ulaganja, ali vidiš možda nebi bilo loše kući peći kolače.

----------


## RozaGroza

Pa što se tiće doprinosa, sigurna sam da se to da srediti, na ovaj ili onaj način.
Pečenje kolača je super posao, i iznenadila bi se koliko ljudi to traži. Masu žena više zbog posla nema vremena peći torte i to, pa traže nekog da to napravi za njih, a i puno kafića/restorana ima dogovor sa ženama da im doma peću, pa oni to prodaju. Znam curu u Dubrovniku koja tako zarađuje super plaču za sebe, samo peče kolače. A frendica mi je od pukog hobija pravljenja nakita u 4 godine završila sa svojom galerijom u kojoj prodaje svoj nakit i još neke sitnice, s vremenom je naučila plesti pa izrađuje razne šaleve, ma svašta nešto. SAmo se treba uhvatiti u koštac s tim i ne posustati. Naravno, krajnji proizvod treba biti kvalitetan i unikatan (i kod torta)  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

Moja princeza se danas nakon 1mjesec bolovanja vratila u vtić...lijepo je išla 3tjedan i veselila se a onada bolest...zajedno smo bile bolesne i opet smo se nekako zbližile..bilo je dana kad sam poželjela da je u vrtiću jer joj je stvarno bilo dosadno samoj samnom- mislim bez prijatelja-ali samo prvi tjedan...noćas nije mogla spavati od uzbuđenosti,straha i nervoze, pa sam joj jutros rekla da ako ne želi ići u vrtić ne mora, željela sam da sama odluči, ne želeći biti posesivna majka (ipak će ona sad napuniti 4g)-no ona je ipak odlučičila da želi...mene sve frće u želucu (jer imali smo problem zlostavljanja u vrtiću, pa smo to nekako preživjeli, taman dobro krenulu i sad ispočetka, ne mogu doćekat da dođe doma).........stalno smo se grlile, mazile, is talno mi je govorila ti si mama moja najbolja prijateljica  :Smile:   .........

Kako sam rekla i ako sam na burzi dobivam neku naknadu i nikad još nisam bila bez svog novca..........kako se samo slažem s onim što je *pikula* napisala, da nije ono što veseli roditelje nužno da veseli i djecu........i noćas sam razmišljala kako radim od svoje 14g i kako sam se uvijek smatrala da ću biti zaposlena žena i da ću uvijek htjeti raditi...vjerovatno jer je moja mama radila i ako je imala nas 4 djece....i vjerovatno zato što me uvijek bilo strah ovisiti o nekome finacijski, pogotovo MM, možemo se rastat, može umrijet i što tada....no kad sam rodila sve se promjenilo........željela sam biti doma s svojim djetetom, i jako me je jučer ražalostilo kad su me mama i MM napali da ja ne želim raditi............shvatila sam ono što moja majka nikad nije a to je da mene nitko neće cijeniti ako to sama ne budem činila...niti će mi davati veću potporu, pomoć, ni poštovanje ako ću ići na posao i još raditi doma.......majka mi je rekla da neka ne mislim da će me moje djete kad odraste više cijeniti i voliti zato što sam s njom doma, nego da će me još gledati s visine, jer će možda imati visoke škole i dobar posao..........ali ja to znam...djeca kad uđu u pubertet promjene se.....ja to i ne tražim od djeteta i ne bi zbog toga željela biti s njom doma- da me cijeni i da mi se klanja, već upravo zato da (možda je sebično) ovo vrijeme kad te djete treba i bezgranično voli možda poklonim i sebi, ali da je i odgojim da jedan dan bude samostala i "ne treba me"-što je u tome loše?!

Nikad nisam rekla da više nikad ne želim raditi, ali osjećam da još nije vrijeme za to, bar ne za stalni posao.
_I_sto tako trpila sam mobing na poslu 10g i teško da bi to ponovno mogla.

Stvarno bi željela raditi neki posao od kuće i nešto što donekle volim, jer mislim da ljuti troše i previše vremena na stvari koje ne vole.
Stalno sam bila ogorčena što moj društveni život pati, jer sam vjerujte posve izolirana doma, ali nakon 3,5g kad sam vidjela neke svoje prijatelje, doživjela sam prosvjetljenje i posmilila, ma za čime ti patiš? Za nečim što oni tek moraju proć, a ti već jesi?
Znam da ću u budućnosti imati vremena za sebe i to me tješi na neki način, jer ako se sad posvetim svome djetetu , ona u budućnosti neću žaliti ni za čim i moći ću mirno piti kavu u kafiću.
Biti ću mirna i ako me djete bude cijenilo ili gledalo s visoka, zato što ću znat da sam dala sve od sebe i da sam se potrudila biti dobra majka i ako možda nisam bila.
Kad djete postane roditelj i tako će sve samo shvatiti.

Tužno je što su naraštaji tako odgojeni da ne cijene žene koje su doma ( i ja sam bila jedna od njih), smatraju ih lijenima i da se boje rada i života. Žalosno je što feminizam nije donio poštovanje i ogućnost izbora ženi, već ju opteretio radom, majčinstvom, školovanjem, kućanstvom, i sve to sve pod normalno, a ne nešto što se treba cijeniti!

Da mogu birat radila bih doma, djete bi išlo u vrtić kad želi, a kad poraste ako bi dobro zarađivala od posla kod kuće posvetila bih se sebi, ako ne našla neki posao bez stresa. Nažalost birat ne mogu, i danas sam poslala molbu za posao, teško je jer sam izgubila 10g u firmi u kojoj sam radila za malu plaću, nisam mogla napredovati, nisam mogla završiti fax, nisam mogla se usavršavati odlazeći na razne tečajeve jer sam radila po cijeli dan- i danas nemam kvalifikacije kakve se traže- a imam 10g previše, kilu previše, i obiteljski život, nisam baš posloprimac za poželjet!  :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

Da se ubacim kao padobranac.  :Grin: 
Restorani više ne smiju posluživati kolače i torte bez papira. Dakle, nema više slaviš krstitke u restoranu i doneseš domaću tortu. Barem kod nas se toga strogo drže.

----------


## RozaGroza

> Da se ubacim kao padobranac. 
> Restorani više ne smiju posluživati kolače i torte bez papira. Dakle, nema više slaviš krstitke u restoranu i doneseš domaću tortu. Barem kod nas se toga strogo drže.


A šta nema onog više tipa kupe tortu od neke žene a prodavaju je za svoju? Ko zna dali je ispekao kuhar ili neko treći? U nas to sasvim OK funkcionira, ovdje na Jugu  :Grin: 
Naravno to je totalno sipino crnilo, ali svejedno ljudi tako zarađuju.

----------


## Anemona

> A šta nema onog više tipa kupe tortu od neke žene a prodavaju je za svoju? Ko zna dali je ispekao kuhar ili neko treći? U nas to sasvim OK funkcionira, ovdje na Jugu 
> Naravno to je totalno sipino crnilo, ali svejedno ljudi tako zarađuju.


I kod nas je prije išlo, ali više ne. Mora imati nekakvu markicu ili kako se to več zove. Nemam blage veze, ali rekla mi je žena koja je stalno pekla torte.
Dobro, opet ostaje mogućnost da se peku kolači za doma.

----------


## pikula

Deklaracija  :Smile:  
Toliko toga lijepoga ste napisale dok sam ja bila bez neta. Puno toga bih mogla kvotati :Zaljubljen: 
*Mitovski* ono glavno što mi je ostalo iz tvog posta je da ti je teško zamisliti da ideš raditi, a malena u jaslice. Upravo to je osjećaj (ja sam morala početi raditi kad mi je prvo dijete imalo nepuna 3 mjeseca, nije išao u jaslice nego su ga moji čuvali (naravno da je svaka situacija specifična), ali što je rano, rano je) koji je mene motivirao da kroz idućih 5,6 godina ne odustajem od ideje da moram svoj život drugačije posložiti. Drugačije od onog kako je bio posložen, ali, na žalost, i drugačije od onog što je prevladavajući model u mojem okruženju. Ne znam točno kako ostati doma s klincima, kad pogledam unatrag čak i moji put od prve lige i i radoholičara preko 100% domaćice do ove faze u kojoj radim 1/12 svojeg vremena jedva da mogu sama sebi prepričati. Puno puta se otvorio prozor gdje su se zalupila vrata i obrnuto, mnogo puta je sve izgledalo zaključano i zabrikadirano a odjednom se neka situacija totalno okrenula, ko u igrici, i eto neke nove prilike- jedino što je zapravo cijelo vrijeme bilo isto je baš taj filing, da me trebaju, da u mojem slučaju, moj posao, sve opcije koje smo isprobali putem, da to nije to i da moram ići dalje za nosom. Probala sam ja to zanemariti, ali čim sam počela ignorirati taj osjećaj o kojem pišeš sve drugo što bih si priuštila bi me prestalo veseliti,nešto ko bajka o kralju Midi... Vjerojatno ti nisam puno pomogla i vjerojatno *cubana* ima pravo. Možda nije vrijeme da s malom bebicom na ruci pokrećeš pravi biznis ili da riskiraš ako vam je tvoja plaća nužna za kruh i režije, ali voljela bih te ohrabriti ako imaš imalo lufta da napraviš sve kalkulacije i izokreneš sve opcije dok im svi novčići ne poispadaju iz džepova i da si napraviš dugoročni plan, jer koliko god bilo bitno da stvarno budeš s bebom dok je mala, vjeruj mi svaki dan koji joj nadoknadiš u ranoj dobi djetinjstva višestruko se vraća. Ja sam sa svojim prvim djetetom puno radila upravo prvu godinu njegovog života  :Crying or Very sad:  , s drugim djetetom sam probrljala neke druge preiode, ali kad god uspijem i budem opuštena i zadovoljna doma i dočekam te važne školske dileme ili ta svjetska otkrića moje predškolke znam da nisam skroz zabrljala i da gdje ima volje ima i načina...  Držim ti fige, da ne odustaneš kakve god sad bile okolnosti i da slušaš svoje srčeko i malo i veliko  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Deklaracija  
> Toliko toga lijepoga ste napisale dok sam ja bila bez neta. Puno toga bih mogla kvotati
> *Mitovski* ono glavno što mi je ostalo iz tvog posta je da ti je teško zamisliti da ideš raditi, a malena u jaslice. Upravo to je osjećaj (ja sam morala početi raditi kad mi je prvo dijete imalo nepuna 3 mjeseca, nije išao u jaslice nego su ga moji čuvali (naravno da je svaka situacija specifična), ali što je rano, rano je) koji je mene motivirao da kroz idućih 5,6 godina ne odustajem od ideje da moram svoj život drugačije posložiti. Drugačije od onog kako je bio posložen, ali, na žalost, i drugačije od onog što je prevladavajući model u mojem okruženju. Ne znam točno kako ostati doma s klincima, kad pogledam unatrag čak i moji put od prve lige i i radoholičara preko 100% domaćice do ove faze u kojoj radim 1/12 svojeg vremena jedva da mogu sama sebi prepričati. Puno puta se otvorio prozor gdje su se zalupila vrata i obrnuto, mnogo puta je sve izgledalo zaključano i zabrikadirano a odjednom se neka situacija totalno okrenula, ko u igrici, i eto neke nove prilike- jedino što je zapravo cijelo vrijeme bilo isto je baš taj filing, da me trebaju, da u mojem slučaju, moj posao, sve opcije koje smo isprobali putem, da to nije to i da moram ići dalje za nosom. Probala sam ja to zanemariti, ali čim sam počela ignorirati taj osjećaj o kojem pišeš sve drugo što bih si priuštila bi me prestalo veseliti,nešto ko bajka o kralju Midi... Vjerojatno ti nisam puno pomogla i vjerojatno *cubana* ima pravo. Možda nije vrijeme da s malom bebicom na ruci pokrećeš pravi biznis ili da riskiraš ako vam je tvoja plaća nužna za kruh i režije, ali voljela bih te ohrabriti ako imaš imalo lufta da napraviš sve kalkulacije i izokreneš sve opcije dok im svi novčići ne poispadaju iz džepova i da si napraviš dugoročni plan, jer koliko god bilo bitno da stvarno budeš s bebom dok je mala, vjeruj mi svaki dan koji joj nadoknadiš u ranoj dobi djetinjstva višestruko se vraća. Ja sam sa svojim prvim djetetom puno radila upravo prvu godinu njegovog života  , s drugim djetetom sam probrljala neke druge preiode, ali kad god uspijem i budem opuštena i zadovoljna doma i dočekam te važne školske dileme ili ta svjetska otkrića moje predškolke znam da nisam skroz zabrljala i da gdje ima volje ima i načina...  Držim ti fige, da ne odustaneš kakve god sad bile okolnosti i da slušaš svoje srčeko i malo i veliko


Sve je rečeno, i uz to lijepo rečeno  :Smile: 

Da mi je netko prije nego što sam bebu držala na rukama rekao da nam je dosta novca ako ja ostanem doma, rekla bih - taman posla; ne samo zbog love, nego i zbog posla kao takvog, karijere, uspjeha...

S dvoje djece u jednom dosta nesigurnom periodu odlučili smo da ostanem doma. I rastegnuli smo se, prošli bolje periode i lošije, ali živimo dobro. Sve se složilo. Ponekad ljudi tvrde da je to zaposlenje nužno; ali sve što nije kredit, hrana i osnovne potrepštine može biti rezano u godinu-dvije u interesu bebice. Ali svatko, naravno, najbolje zna svoj budget, svoje mogućnosti, spremnost na odricanje i tako. Sve to ima svoje mjesto u računici. Kako bilo - dobro je sve što je sa srcem i u interesu obitelji i djece.

----------


## SikaPika

> Kako bilo - dobro je sve što je sa srcem i u interesu obitelji i djece.


Eh to srce :Heart: 
Baš se ovih dana planiram prijaviti na nekakav besplatni tečaj u trajanju od 6 mjeseci nakon kojega bih se možda mogla i zaposliti. 
Sve si mislim, dijete će mi tada imati dvije godine, moći ću je ostaviti nekome na čuvanje, a već mi se sada srce lomi na pomisao da bih ju trebala ostaviti. 
Molim Boga da do tada smislim nešto pametnije ili da mi uleti kakvo nasljedstvo. 
A što se tiče otvaranja svoje firme... tu potpisujem Cubanu. Imam puno ideja, ali ne i hrabrosti krenuti u tako nešto. I meni je lakše raditi za druge.

----------


## Ifigenija

Na više topica javlja se pitanje - što raditi od doma, kako zaraditi, kakav biznis pokrenuti. kako se i sama bavim tim mislima što kažete da otvorimo topic na tu temu, da izmijenimo ideje, iskustva, zakone, da jedna drugu potaknemo i kritiziramo ako zabrijemo? Što kažete?

----------


## pikula

Meni se ta ideja uklapa u ovu temu bez problema, pa nismo cijepidlake  :Smile: , uostalom mislim da je prilično specifično pokretati biznis ako je razlog to da imaš više vremena za djecu i obitelj (iskreno dok su djeca mlađa od 3 godine mislim da je to i kontradikcija, sasvim druga stvar je rad u već uhodanoj obiteljskoj firmi ili već uhodanoj samostalnoj djelatnosti), ali zašto ne pokrenuti biznis i uhodati ga prije sljedećeg porodiljnog ili kad klinci krenu u vrtić  :Smile:  ... Ne znam, nek se jave cure s više iskustva u pokretanju privatnog biznisa, dosta ih se javila ovdje s iskustvom rada od kuće...

----------


## meda

mm je otvorio firmu prije 2 godine, i registrirali smo valjda sve moguce djelatnosti koje su nam se ucinile zanimljive i za koje smo mislili da bi se mogli nekada time baviti. ja imam svakakvih ideja, ali niti jedna mi se ne cini dovoljno dobra. a kako ipak nesto i radim sto mi je postalo relativno doba izvor prihoda nemam vremena to razradivati.  

mitovski, mozda bi mogla uzeti neplaceno jos godinu ili dvije pa se onda krpati s necim sa strane, ako te zanima vratiti se na posao. znam da je obrt lakse otvoriti nego firmu i puno je jednostavnije za voditi, ali mislim da onda moras imati kvalifikacije za tu djelatnost koju obavljas, na primjer pecenje kolaca, valjda trebas bit slasticar. 
a na taj nacin mozes dobiti na vremenu za konacnu odluku, a i mozes detaljno razmisliti sto i kako za neko dugorocnije rjesenje. da zivis samo od svog biznisa treba proci neko vrijeme, a treba se puno time i baviti, sto tebi opet ne rjesava nista, ako ti je zelja biti sto vise s bebicom. sretno u svakom slucaju!

----------


## Tashunica

prošle godine je jedan prijatelj htio otvoriti obrt i znam da je rekao da moraš biti kvalificiran ili ti ili tvoj radnik za tu djelatnost.
iako mislim da pečenje kolača ide bez problema i ovako, vijesti se brzo šire ako je proizvod dobar.

----------


## meda

> prošle godine je jedan prijatelj htio otvoriti obrt i znam da je rekao da moraš biti kvalificiran ili ti ili tvoj radnik za tu djelatnost.
> iako mislim da pečenje kolača ide bez problema i ovako, vijesti se brzo šire ako je proizvod dobar.


 
pa da, nek samo nas sve pozove na degustaciju  :Cool:

----------


## SikaPika

> Na više topica javlja se pitanje - što raditi od doma, kako zaraditi, kakav biznis pokrenuti. kako se i sama bavim tim mislima što kažete da otvorimo topic na tu temu, da izmijenimo ideje, iskustva, zakone, da jedna drugu potaknemo i kritiziramo ako zabrijemo? Što kažete?


Meni se sviđa ideja! To mi baš treba, a glupo mi ispitivati forumašice: što ti radiš, čime se ti baviš!
Istina, ne mora to biti novi topic, možemo i ovdje. 
NO, neka se jave onda forumašice s konkretnim stvarima! 
*Ifi*,* PIkula*, vas dvije često spominjete kako povremeno obavite kakav poslić pa me zanima o čemu se to točno radi. Ako se smije znati. 

Ja bih isto svašta voljela raditi od kuće, ali mi je za sada još uvijek bed jer kad pogledam svoj dan, on je prebukiran. Nekada se ne stignem ni s djetetom pošteno poigrati. Istina, stvar je i organizacije, kod nas dvije je sve laganini, ali za sada ne bih to mijenjala.

----------


## Ifigenija

SikaPika, ja digla novi topic o poslu od doma, evo adrese
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63535-M.....-u-Hrvatskoj

----------


## flopica

*Sika Pika* možeš li mi reći o kakvom se tečaju radi? besplatan? kod mene što god ima, ne da nije besplatno nego je ušasno skupo...

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam probala peći kolače od doma. Sila me natjerala (ostala bez posla, a trebalo je platiti podstanarstvo). To je bilo na prijelomu od one na ovu državu, sve se rješavalo preko oglasnika, nije bilo govora o stažu i socijalnom, samo o pukoj egzistenciji.

Išlo je kak je išlo - trebaš paziti na troškove, jer ako želiš zaraditi, ne možeš ne voditi računa o cijenama sirovina, energije i svom vremenu. U to vrijeme nisam imala obitelj, pa je bilo lakše, ali pranje štengi je isplativije, krpanje i prepravljanje tuđe odjeće je bilo isplativije, čuvanje djece (ovdje i u inozemstvu) bilo je najzahtjevnije, relativno isplativo ali najbolje sam se u tome našla. Ipak, dugoročno najisplativijim i najpametnijim mi se pokazao povratak na posao u struku za koju sam se školovala. 

Još o kolačima - jedno je raditi kolače po narudžbi, a drugo za nepoznatog kupca (rizičnije, može se dogoditi da ti ostane) tak da nije to samo tak... Isti pristup vrijedi za sve poslove u koje ulažeš sredstva i vrijeme, a ne znaš hoće li biti prodano.

Dok su djeca bila mala (a ja doma s njima) povremeni prevodilački izleti su mi bili pravi odmak od glave u pelenama i kakici, ali teško mi je išlo jer nisam bila dovoljno koncentrirana. Istina, ja sam išla raditi čim je mlađi sin napunio 13 mjeseci i krenuo u vrtić, ali to sam ja. I koliko god je bilo teško, mislim da je posao u firmi ipak bio neusporediv s poslićima koje sam odrađivala od doma.

----------


## SikaPika

> *Sika Pika* možeš li mi reći o kakvom se tečaju radi? besplatan? kod mene što god ima, ne da nije besplatno nego je ušasno skupo...


Evo, baš sam danas bila na prvoj, info radionici (kako oni to vole zvati). 

Naime, Centar za poduzetnišvo i REgionalna razvojna agencija Osječko - baranjske županije su organizirali projekt financiran od EU koji je za polaznike besplatan. Kroz idućih godinu dana, odnosno 8 mjeseci ćemo (ako me budu primili) učiti kako pratiti natječaje i pisati projekte za "povlačenje" novaca iz predpristupnih fondova Europske unije. 
Navodno, jako malo ljudi zna taj posao, a potražnja je velika. 
Istina, oni ne garantiraju posao, ali ako si dovoljno motiviran, ako te skuže, oni koji ostanu na kraju mogli bi raditi kao vanjski suradnici. 
Cijeli taj koncept mi se sviđa jer si na kraju sam svoj gazda, radiš onoliko koliko možeš i koliko ti treba. 

Probaj se raspitati i na HZZ-u o tome imaju li kakvih besplatnih tečajeva. Ja sam o ovome saznala upravo tamo, a osim toga su imali i kojekakve prekvalifikacije i slično. 

Sretno!

----------


## SikaPika

Evo link

http://www.poduzetnistvo.org/centar/index.html

----------


## Lili75

> Evo, baš sam danas bila na prvoj, info radionici (kako oni to vole zvati). 
> 
> Naime, Centar za poduzetnišvo i REgionalna razvojna agencija Osječko - baranjske županije su organizirali projekt financiran od EU koji je za polaznike besplatan. Kroz idućih godinu dana, odnosno 8 mjeseci ćemo (ako me budu primili) učiti kako pratiti natječaje i pisati projekte za "povlačenje" novaca iz predpristupnih fondova Europske unije. 
> Navodno, jako malo ljudi zna taj posao, a potražnja je velika. 
> Istina, oni ne garantiraju posao, ali ako si dovoljno motiviran, ako te skuže, oni koji ostanu na kraju mogli bi raditi kao vanjski suradnici. 
> Cijeli taj koncept mi se sviđa jer si na kraju sam svoj gazda, radiš onoliko koliko možeš i koliko ti treba. 
> 
> Probaj se raspitati i na HZZ-u o tome imaju li kakvih besplatnih tečajeva. Ja sam o ovome saznala upravo tamo, a osim toga su imali i kojekakve prekvalifikacije i slično. 
> 
> Sretno!


 
*SikaPika,* sretno, je točno su ti rekli malo ljudi zna taj posao a puno ga se traži. ja radim na takvim poslovima al u jednom ministarstvu gdje sam načelnica Službe. Svojedobno mi je padalo na pamet krenuti u privatni biznis s tim,al ipak mislim da bi mi za uhodavanje trebalo više vremena za posvetiti se poslu nego sad kad radim za drugoga,a malena mi je mala, uskoro dolazi drugo dijete, tako da mi je to zasad na stand-byu...

U svakom slučaju držim ti fige,ako ti što nije jasno slobodno piši na pp, ja sam ti u priči EU fondova već 7-8 godina tako da ti mislim da ti mogu dosta pomoći ako zatreba.a ako sam dobro skužial ti si u Prečkom (ili sam nešto pobrkala) ? ja sam u španskom.

----------


## Ifigenija

Lili, kad skontam što bih, ja ću, ako smijem, napisati pp da mi malo protumačiš imam li šanse dobiti ta sredstva.

----------


## flopica

Sika Pika hvala!

----------


## Lili75

*ifigenija*, slobodno šalji na pp.

----------


## Blondina

Pročitala sam veći dio teme, držala bi se početne priče i prve stranice, dojmio me se tekst od mamice... pomalo sam se i pronala u tome.....
Iz naše životne situacije (preseljenje u grad gdje nemamo obitelji, duže radno vrijeme i radni uvjeti mm-a, nemogućnost da itko osim mene pokupi djecuu vrtić/iz vrtića , čuva dijete kad je bolesno, i sve bi bilo potpuno na meni, što i ako mogu izdržati  ne znači da bi mi posao dopustio a obiteljski komfor bi nam se drastično smanjio) izašlo je to da sam doma, ide već 18 mj. Ima svaako velikih prednosti, za moje dijete, za muža i za mene...a naravno i nedostataka ..samim preseljenjem se izgubi vlastiti socijalni krug, a ostanak doma doslovce nas može osamiti,  no cijelo vrijeme imam jedan mali pritisak u mojoj glavi što bi ja trebala, za što sam se školovala, završila dodatne edukacije..itd..a sad sam "samo" kućanica... to je moj mali glas kojeg sama trebam promijeniti,
ono što me začudilo je stav okoline.... iako smo u situaciji da je sve na nama dvoma, nemamo nikoga da uskoči za bilo što...već i kad sam doma ima situacija koje su komplicirane , no ljudi to ne samo da ne vide, niti razumiju, već često dobijem više ili manje skrivene kritike mog ostanka kući i da ja ne radim...u stilu da valjda sjedim na kaucu jedem bombone i gledam oprah show dok mm crnči. Naravno da se nikome ne opravdavamo, i da generalno nije ni bitno što drugi misle...ali  gledam po sebi..prihvaćam i poštujem tuđe izbore..ako želiš i možeš bit doma s djetetom..super ...drago mi je za tebe, ako ne želiš i imaš karijeru...opet super.... naravno ima situacija kad se nešto želi a ne može...tad se suosjećam naravno....ali očekivala sam više prihvaćanja našeg izbora...iako nama je to jedva izbor jer bi išta drugo imalo dosta velike negativne posljedice za nas....veliko opterećenje na mm i dijete a i mene....
ali taj mali glas u glavi + okolina ponekad stvori jedan neodređeni pritisak.....kojeg se planiram brzo riješiti, bila doma ili radila... :Smile: 
jer je posve nepotreban....

što se tiče financija..zaista nam nije lako...no uz moj rad bili bi na vrlo tankom plusu, ako bi bili u plusu sa svim dodatnim troškovima...

----------


## pikula

Nije lako riješiti se tog pritiska. Baš smo pričale neki dan nas par mama koje smo doma, ma ipak je čovjek društveno biće i teško je biti potpuno izoliran pa nam samim time još teže padaju glupi komentari i kolutanja očima. Al eto u nekima od nas to baš budi inat  :Wink:  Pa ne može biti da je jedini ispravni životni stil 8-5 na poslu oba roditelja i dijete u jaslicama.

----------


## Blondina

Baš to, nije ono što je ispravno za mene ispravno i za drugog, a i svaka je situacija različita, netko tko ima obitelj u blizini koja je sposobna uskočit ako ulete prekovremeni, kasni se po dijete je u drugoj poziciji nego mi gdje razmišljam da li će de sogodit situacije gdje ću kasniti po svoje dijete i  slično. 
Nedavno sam dobila vrlo otvoren komentar na tu temu, ja s druge strane neke izbore vezane na dijete tih ljudi smatram ne baš idealnim, i ja nikad ne bih tako postupila, ali prihvaćam da je to njihovo dijete i njihov izbor te da u krajnjoj liniji osim što je posve nebitno što ja mislim, mogu biti i u krivu, a i držim se one da moraš preći u tuđim cipelama parsto metara da bi ssagledao cijelu situaciju, tkđ ne mora sve uvijek biti najbolje i idealno, moze biti dovoljno dobro... no  s druge strane oni meni nameću što svoje stavove, to i osjećaj da ne samo griješim nego katastrofa da sam kućanica - majka, iz nevezanog razgovora o jaslicama i tome da se malo dvoumim što je pametno napraviti je izašao komentar - pa što više čekam da dam dijete u jaslice i napokon se zaposlim...... napomena to nije član obitelji, već prijatelji....- naravno da mene samu ne muči manje bi me to zasmetalo, a smeta me općenito nametanje vlastitih gledišta kao isključivih i nemogućnost ikakvog sagledavanja tuđe situacije....

Izolacija i pomanjkanje tog nekog muvinga i onog pozitivnog stresa i izazova na poslu, uz financije je nedostatak, ali mislim da se da poprilično riješiti.... što upoznavanjem ljudi gdje je prilika, internetom, te kad vrijeme dozvoljava i nekakvim aktivnosima i hobijima...tu jednu energiju se prenose na izazove roditeljstva i usavršavanje raznoraznih kućanskih  poslova ili recimo kuhanje koje mi recimo predstavlja razbibrigu i izazov... :Smile:

----------


## anin

Blondina, Pikula ( i ostali, naravno), pa naravno da nije jedini "ispravan i idealan" odabir kad su djeca u jaslicama 10 sati a mama i tata cijele dane šljakaju..
Ne slušajte komentare, ni tuđe, ni vlastite (taj glasić u glavi)..

Ovo daše doba u kojem živimo nam nastoji tu priču prodati kao ne samo normalnu nego i najpoželjniju..Sjetimo se, u nekim drugim dobima bilo je drugačije...i tko zna kako će biti u budućnosti..
Implicira nam se da vrijedimo samo ako radimo, što "zapadnije" to gore (gledala jednom neki dokumentarac gdje je pričala neka žena - Amerikanka, kako je upravo ponosna što radi 3  :Confused:  :Confused:  posla..)

Nekad su ljudi živjeli od jedne plaće, ne luksuzno, ali ok...danas su nam za isto potrebne dvije plaće...pa pričamo o napretku...i kakti, nekakvim karijerama...Malo ih je s karijerama, većina poslova su šljekerske prirode (neš ti karijere)..

Neznam, i ja imam dojam nekad da sam Alisa u zemlji čudesa, vidim stvari drugim očima...govori se o emancipaciji žene, njenoj slobodi, samopotvrđivanju, njenoj karijeri...prodaje joj se priča da vrijedi samo ako je zaposlena, već smo svi hipnotizirani...a u biti...radiš od 9 do 17 (ili duže), brojne žene rade i vikendima...nema bolovanja, mali godišnji..pa skuhaš, pomaziš djecu prespavaš i sutra ispočetka...pa sve to do 65-te..
Neznam, ne vidim tu slobodu, emancipaciju, vrijednost...već više nekog modernog roba...al to je samo moje mišljenje ( i ne generaliziram, ima i super poslova i radnih uvjeta znam, osvrćem se na prosječne poslove)...

----------


## Blondina

Mislim da si u pravu u svemu što si napisala....i svakako za te glasice....  taj neki osjecaj manje vrijednosti, i nuznosti da dokazem da ja povlačim dovoljan teret je krajnje opterecujuci i glup...no treba to smjestiti gdje i pripada u older trash i napraviti empty trash  :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

Lili, hvala ti, imat ću te svakako na umu! A Prečko? O, ne, ja sam ti u Osijeku. Evo, promijenila sam lokaciju, ovo Jug 2 je stvarno bilo zbunjujće  :Smile: 

A glasići, uh, kod mene u glavi nekada grmi. Istina, ne radi se o poslu nego o nečem sasvim drugom. Mogla bih i topic otvoriti. 
U svakom slučaju ne treba ih skroz gasiti, oni su žar koja će možda nekada trebati raspiriti vatru. 

Glasovi drugih. E njih treba potpuno ignorirati. 
Ja se uvijek sjetim one stare: Sit gladnom ne vjeruje. 
Dok nisam imala dijete, gledajući drugu djecu uvijek sam govorila, ja bih to ovako, onako, previše popuštaš (da, bila sam od onih koja pametuje, istina, radila sam to suptilno, ali sam vjerojatno ipak bila naporna), no kada sada gledam svoje, koliko mi se promijenio pogled na svijet, život...

Možda ću zvučati prebahato, ali mene u dubini duše dira samo mišljenje mog muža. Površinski me dira i mišljenje stare susjede, kad mi kaže da djetetu ne smijem dati ovo ili ono. Ali to pregrmim i progrmim i idemo dalje.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Možda ću zvučati prebahato, ali mene u dubini duše dira samo mišljenje mog muža. Površinski me dira i mišljenje stare susjede, kad mi kaže da djetetu ne smijem dati ovo ili ono. Ali to pregrmim i progrmim i idemo dalje.


Je, s ovim se slažem. Čovjek shvati da obiteljsku situaciju može shvatiti samo onaj koji je unutra; samo nas dvoje znamo tko kad dolazi s posla, tko je sve gladan, umoran, kako djeca noću plaču - kad smo oboje u poslu do grla... čak ni bliski ljudi ne vjeruju. Nisu bili s nama kad je "gorilo". Ali zato smo nas dvoje da se ne znam kako pokačimo oko nečeg drugog sigurni i mirni da je ovako najbolje. Kad nas na obiteljskoj večeri razapne 20 ljudi u isti mah, mi se samo smješkamo, klimamo i sliježemo ramenima - eto, da,da, studirala, mirovina, socijalno,  novci - a ona sjedi doma... 

Ne želim zvučati ogorčeno, jer nisam, ali kad obitelj kreće raspisivati sve razloge zašto mi griješimo, dođe mi da se pitam - a gdje ste bili kad smo plaćali i redovnu čuvalicu, i ekstra studenticu zbog nenormalnih radnih vremena, i kad je dijete putem jelo dječji sir jer smo jurili s posla na gradilište, s gradilišta u dućan usred noći, koji je tad radio i noću jer prije nismo stigli; kad smo padali s nogu od nespavanja, kad smo na poslu odbijali putovanja i ostalo i došli na zao glas - jer ta ista super mudra obitelj (osim djeda i bake koji su u tom trenu bili jako bolesni i nikad se nisu oporavili toliko da se u njih oslonimo full gas... oni su dobrodošla pomoć, i divni su, ali moramo štedjeti njihov život) nije uskakala...
I kad smo se muž i ja svadili kao peseki, umorni, jadni iscrpljeni, u stalnoj borbi za to tko će kada otići, doći, naspavati se... ja to više ne želim proći, tako da mi je paljba obitelji kao zujanje muha. Eto  :Smile:

----------


## Blondina

e ak ste u građevini oboje radili skidam kapu kako ste to uspjeli izdržati dulje od dana, tjedna mjeseca, ne potcjenjujem nijedno zanimanje,  i ima uzasno zahtjevnih, ovo je nešto što mi je jakooo poznato....betonaze i u noc ako treba, vikend petak svetak sve po potrebi posla...os ujutro do sutra, nekad duze nekad krace, iskrsne u zadnji čas problem..nije tako strašno naravno, niti teško i da ne govorimo kako je terencima, pomorcima i svima ostalima - naglasavam ovo je nešto što bolje znam, ali je dosta zahtjevno a dvoje u tom poslu s istim radnim vremenom bome nelako, naravno ali na glas i reputaciju se uvijek mor a paziti čim se nešto uskomešaš danas odmah je frka panika, 
potpuno se slazem da je dvoje u braku najbitnije, i zaista jedino naše mišljenje, želje, spoznaje i mogućnosti se broje..... pa mi je jos vise glupo da ljudi tkđ u istim zajednicama sa svojim zivotnim putevima nešto nama broje jer to valjda ljulja njihove svjetonazoore..ili ne znam zasto....
Ifigenija  svaka čast na postu i opisu, pogodi u sridu.... sika pika i ovo tvoje da dio glasica se treba ostaviti kao mali zar mi se sviđa.... ako već ima ta neka energija moze biti i korisna...

a mi bi voljeli da bez obzira malena ide u vrtić, makar pola dana..dotad treba oguglati na komentare.... 

Ne znam kako bi to izgledalo da oboje radimo sad, ali mislim slično kao što je Ifigenijin opis.....imam dojam da bi bili  nedovoljno dobri i energični na obje strane što posla što obitelji što nečeg drugoga.... ovako jedan se daje na jednoj strani više,jedan na drugoj, iako s malom bebom, pa djetetom i mm sudjeluje, a kad su  frke panike nekad ti treba stijena da se nasloniš, nekad sma to ja , nekad on...

----------


## Beti3

Evo,ova mama kod kuće, ja, naravno, će idućih mjesec i pol biti mama van kuće, jer sam dobila posao kontrolora na popisu stanovništva. Malo promjene dobro dođe i moram priznati da sam sretna, nekako ćemo svu kućnu logistiku rješavati u toku.

----------


## pikula

čestitam na dobivenom poslu! nego kaj, dobro dođe malo  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

A, ova mama gone zumba! Moram ovo podijeliti s vama... Ne znam kako bih to opisala, bez da pišem cijelu štoriju, ali nakon puno, puno godina konačno sam dobila ono nešto svoje što me veseli svaki dan, glupost, luksuz, sitnica,kako god, ali nešto što mi je zbog posla i poslova, nemogućih rasporeda, bebača i kikića, ozljeda i x drugih problema cijelo vrijeme bilo nadohvat ruke, ali nikako da to uhvatim. E pa mislite da sam luda, ali ja sam se danas rasplakala na zumbi. MM mi je za ročkas poklonio  klupsku iskaznicu da mogu kad hoću na fitness kakav hoću- e sad, da ja nisam plesala pola života, da mi ples nije bio spas godinama kroz život, da ja u međuvremenu nisam uspjela nikad ulovit dva termina za redom, da u trudnoćama nisam dobila 50 kg slovom i brojem,  da nama to nije ogroman izdatak, da MM ne rinta ko konj  za to, radilo bi se samo o poklonu - ovako se radi o tome da mi nitko nikad ništa ljepše nije poklonio... Možda mislite da to nema nikakve veze  s mamama kod kuće, ali ja znam da to  u mojem životu ima veze samo s tim- toliko toga se lijepog odvilo od kad sam ja preokrenula svoje prioritete naglavce, ali  ovo da mi ono za što sam se prije "borila" sad dolazi na najljepši mogući način samo od sebe... Možda ne potraje, možda bankrotiramo sljedeći mjesec, uostalom možda mi padne klavir na glavu, ali danas sam tako sretna da vam to moram napisati  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

pikula ovo je prekrasno

----------


## Beti3

*pikula

*Baš sam sretna zbog tebe*.
*

----------


## SikaPika

zumba, zumba, zumba, zumba
 :Klap:

----------


## sirius

Moram reći da mi je na poslu "mame kod kuće" najteže naći zamjenu za moje bolovanje. Jućer sam povraćala, i uz tempraturu se nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta, muž na službenom putu ...jedva sam našla nekoga da malo pazi djecu na par sati ( nakon nekog vermena njihova dosada doseže vrhunac i tada postaje opasno)  , a jeli su čevape iz dostave  :/

----------


## pikula

da, bolovanje, godišnji, slobodni dani- sve to dočekat će nasu komadu tek kad djeca poodrastu. Do tad gulimo sve smjene... 
Uh znam kako je to kad si bolesna,  suosjećam.
Tih par sati nekad nije dovoljno, ponekad stvarno moraš odležati par dana- a kak? Da ne pričam o tome što te dočeka kad ozdraviš...  Želim ti brzo ozdravljenje i da se ne osjećaš loše dok ih hipnotiziraš crtićima i mitiš čime stigneš, neće im niš bit od malo ćevapa i sl par dana.. .Eh,kad bi svi imali neke bake,dede, susjede, povremne siterice za ovakve situacije, ali vjerojatno ne bismo ni ostale  doma da je imao tko uskočiti, to je kvaka 22. Drš se... 
Ako smijem samo za inspiraciju: Moji ručkovi u tim koma situacijama , ako mogu stajati na nogama naravno su:  žganci i jogurt, tijesto i šalša, krem juha od bundeve (pire i bujon  skoro uvijek imam u škrinji) i tost, špinat (samo skuhan u mljeku) i jaje. Ostatak dana jedu ono što mogu sami jesti, banane, kekse, pecivo i mljeko... Nije neki meni, ali dok ne tko ne uleti ili dok ne prođe prvi nalet bolesti, preživimo  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

*pikula* meni je to prekrasno, suze su mi došle na oči a sad odoh to ispričati MM-u da ga možda potaknem na nešto slično  :Laughing:

----------


## TrudyC

Drage mame, budući da vas tu ima par nezaposlenih stavljam ovaj vrlo važan oglas tu - i požurite jer je rok prijave jako kratak!
Sretno

http://www.posao.hr/poslovi/izraz/agrokor/

----------


## pikula

Mene je ovaj post TrudyC malo zbunio. ? :čoh, čoh:
Mitovski  :Heart:

----------


## SikaPika

da se malo pohvalim
ponovo ću pisati, nekoliko članaka mjesečno za lokalni dvotjednik
naravno, da bi ih napisala, morat ću obaviti par terena, opaliti koju fotku, pričati s ljudima, no, sve laganini, tekstove ću slati od kuće
ni slično novinarskom/uredničkom poslu kojega sam prije radila
istina, zarada je minimalna, tek sića honorari, ali neka, neka se bar malo nešto događa, meni za sada sasvim dovoljno

----------


## Lili75

*SikaPika*, imaš pp od mene. i super za poslić.

----------


## pikula

sikapika, baš zvuči dobro! Super je malo se promuvat i izać povremeno među ljude  :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

da, baš sam jučer bila na jednom "terenu" :Laughing:  (školska tema, ništa posebno), ali s MM i Mašom (već smo ranije planirali ići na to)... nevjerojatno, ali kao da nisam imala rupu od dvije godine... to je valjda kao kad naučiš voziti bicikl...
istina, još nisam sjela napisati tekst, imam još vremena do roka  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Mene zanima iskustvo vas mama koje su ostale kod kuće, a čije su majke radile. Mislite li da ste bile zakinute zbog toga što su radile? Biste li voljele da je bilo drukčije? Mislite li da bi bile bolje majke da su ostale s vama doma i da biste vi bile sretnije zbog toga?

----------


## RozaGroza

> Mene zanima iskustvo vas mama koje su ostale kod kuće, a čije su majke radile. Mislite li da ste bile zakinute zbog toga što su radile? Biste li voljele da je bilo drukčije? Mislite li da bi bile bolje majke da su ostale s vama doma i da biste vi bile sretnije zbog toga?


Iskreno, da. Moja mama je počela raditi nakon 3 mjeseca, to je tako bilo prije. Čuvala me malo sestra, malo tata, malo mama, uglavnom none i stvarno sam se jako povezala sa njom, imala je veliki utjecaj na moj život i zahvaljujući njenoj predanosti nisam išla u vrtić koji sam mrzila (prvi dan pobjegla glavom bez obzira tražili me po gradu). Ali uvijek mi je falila mama, falilo mi je da kad idem u školu da mi pravi marende, možda glupo zvući, ali sječam se koliko sam patila što sam umjesto domaćeg sendvića umotanog u foliju, ko večina djece, ja dobijala dinare za prstić. Trudila se ona da kad ne radi stvarno bude tu za nas, ali da mi je falila taj dio dana dok je radila, jest, pogotovo kad je navečer imala koncerte, 2 puta tjedno.

----------


## alef

Meni nije... Mislim, moja mama je toliko pozrtvovana i toliko nam se posvecivala kad nije na poslu (svaki dan rucak je skuhan prije nego ode na posao, nikad, ali nikad nije otisla sama na kafu s prijateljicama isl.), da gotovo kao da i nije izbivala. Sve je nadoknadjivala nakon posla ili prije, zavisi od smjene. Osim toga, zivjeli smo u zajednici, pa su nana i dedo uvijek bili tu. Vise mi nedostaje sad. Ja bih da svartim do nje na kafu, a ona na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Ta želja je meni tako daleko da je se na javi ne bih ni usudila poželjeti dok sam bila dijete - moja mama je osoba koju definira njezin posao. Često kad je doma teško kaže "Hvala Bogu, odoh ja na posao". 
Zato mislim da je moja mama igrom slučaja ostala doma da to ne bi ništa promjenilo, vjerojatno bi našla neki drugi način da izbjegne životne obaveze koje nije u mogućnosti izvršiti. 
Prava želja bi bila da je moja mama sredila svoje prioritete, pa brak i onda s veseljem ostala doma ili radila na način da je prvo naša mama i da lijepo i ružno djelimo kod kuće zajedno i da kao djeca osjećamo da je život naših roditelja posložen tako da smo doma uvijek dobro došli. A da li bi ona išla raditi na pola radnog vremena ili igrati šah ili volontirati u dječjoj bolnici to me uopće ne bi zamaralo dokle god to nešto drugo nije ono što danas zvou "moj život", a djeca i obitelj na mjestu hobija ili obaveze koja se odrađuje.

----------


## SikaPika

Hm, mene su odgajali teta i baka. SA starcima sam se viđala vikendima i praznicima (to je tema za sebe koja me i previše opterećuje). 
TEta je bila učiteljica, a baka sa mnom kod kuće. Kada sam bila mala, mislila sam da mi je teta glavna, stvarno sam ju obožavala, no kad sada gledam, baka me je i hranila, igrala se sa mnom, čitala mi, učila me "lijepom ponašanju". No, ne mogu reći da sam u tom ranijem djetinjstvu zbog nečega bila zakinuta od strane tete. Vodila me je k'o privjesak za sobom, kod frizera, na školske fešte (ako nisu bile prekasno), ekskurzije... No, nikada se sa mnom nije igrala. I to je jedino što joj možda "zamjeram". No, ona nije taj tip. 
MIslim da ne bih od nje dobila nešto više da je ostala kod kuće. Osim toga, kad sam imala 11, počeo je rat i ona je taman otišla u mirovinu pa je bila kod kuće. U srednjoj se uvijek budila prije mene, pravila mi sendvič, dočekivala s ručkom. Mislim da bi se oko tih stvari jednako trudila da je i radila. Ono, digla bi se u 5 ujutro ako treba i to napravila. Po tom je pitanju stvarno bila i ostala požrtvovna. 
Mislim da ako majka ima neko normalno radno vrijeme (za mene je to barem od 8 do 4, odnosno još bolje - pola radnog vremena), može puno toga (tehničkih stvari) pripremiti prije posla, a onda kvalitetno vrijeme provoditi s djetetom kada se vrati s posla. Ne mora to biti isključivo igra nego sudjelovanje djeteta u svim područjima života. 
Evo, ja sam kod kuće i pogotovo sada kada je lijepo vrijeme pa imam posla u bašči, rijetko kada sjednem s Mašom i igram se. Igramo se mi, ali rjeđe. No, zajedno kuhamo, idemo u bašču, sijemo, kopamo, šetamo se, pravimo kolače...

*Mamice*, baš mi je drago da si opet tu. Baš se razveselim kad vidim te tvoje suncokrete. Nadam se da je djevojčica dobro. PUno pusa šaljem!

----------


## lola3

čitam vas jer sam i sama razmišljala da bi ostala doma nakon porodiljnog, ali trenutno si to ne možemo priuštiti (muž pokreće privatni biznis). zasad kćer čuvaju tata i baka dok ja radim pa smo svi zadovoljni. 
htjela bih vam reći nešto o ovome kako smo se mi osjećali dok su nam mame radile. moji su rastavljeni i tata se o meni i sestri nije brinuo. srećom, imali smo baku u istoj zgradi. mama je radila puno, barem dvaput godišnje je išla na službeni put. često bi trajao i do 14 dana. nikad nisam osjećala da mame nema i da mi fali. uvijek smo imali super odnos, a sada smo najbolje prijateljice sestra, on i ja. s druge strane, mama od mog muža je svojevoljno nakon porodiljnog ostala doma iako je do tad radila. čitav život je posvetila mužu i djeci kojima nikad nije ništa falilo. mogu vam reći da sam nedavno pričala s njom i kaže da nije baš sretna. djeca su otišla (čak u drugi grad), muž je u penziji, nema baš nikakvih obaveza, a tek 55 godina. osjeća da je mogla više. sad, možda je problem u njoj, možda bi netko drugačije...

----------


## Ifigenija

Lola3... ja sam o tome razmišljala - o tim mamama koje se osjećaju prazne nakon što djeca odu...
Osobno mislim da svakako treba imati život, doprinos, nešto svoje, raditi, stvarati na ovaj ili onaj način. Jer djeca i obitelj na neki je način naša služba, koja se mijenja i na koncu istekne, i u to svakako treba uložiti što je moguće više srca, uma i sebe, ali isto tako ne zaboraviti da ima i mimo toga, i isplanirati što sa sobom kad djeca odsele.
Mi koje smo ostale doma samo smo zaključile da full time angažmani na specifičnim poslovima koje smo radile, u zadanim obiteljskim, stambenim i ljudskim okolnostima nisu ostavljali dovoljno kvalitetnog vremena za obitelj i djecu, a kako nema fleksibilnosti u radnom vremenu - odabrale smo ostati doma.
Ali to ne znači da ne virim van svoje lese.

----------


## pikula

*Lola*, podsjetila si me svojom pričom na moju baku - koja je bila kao zrak, nismo primjećivali niti desetinu toga što nam je značila, dok nije umrla. Moji su živjeli na relaciiji par stotina km, radili kojekako, imali sto briga i svoj život, što se kaže. Baka je bila uvijek tu, skuhala, dočekala, oprala, ispratila, nasmijala se na fore iz škole, tješila kad smo bili tužni... Da nje nije bilo sva žongliranja životom mojih staraca bila bi bez sigurnosne mreže i tko zna kako bi to ispalo. Iz ove perspektive samo žalim, što nisam bila pristojnija, ljubaznija i zahvalnija baki za to što nisam imala ključ oko vrata, prazan stan, podgrijavanje s uputama preko telefona sve do srednje škole kad je umrla na jedan predivan Božić. Uopće imam osjećaj da jako puno dobrog što imam u svojem životu dugujem baš njoj. Nevidljiva moja bakica, što je ona otrpila  sa smješkom da bi mi ovakvi veliki mlatarali po svijetu  :Smile:  Nikad se nije žalila, a glavna fora joj je bila, kad bi je pitali kamo ide "na ples"  :Smile:

----------


## lola3

> *Lola*, podsjetila si me svojom pričom na moju baku - koja je bila kao zrak, nismo primjećivali niti desetinu toga što nam je značila, dok nije umrla. Moji su živjeli na relaciiji par stotina km, radili kojekako, imali sto briga i svoj život, što se kaže. Baka je bila uvijek tu, skuhala, dočekala, oprala, ispratila, nasmijala se na fore iz škole, tješila kad smo bili tužni... Da nje nije bilo sva žongliranja životom mojih staraca bila bi bez sigurnosne mreže i tko zna kako bi to ispalo. Iz ove perspektive samo žalim, što nisam bila pristojnija, ljubaznija i zahvalnija baki za to što nisam imala ključ oko vrata, prazan stan, podgrijavanje s uputama preko telefona sve do srednje škole kad je umrla na jedan predivan Božić. Uopće imam osjećaj da jako puno dobrog što imam u svojem životu dugujem baš njoj. Nevidljiva moja bakica, što je ona otrpila  sa smješkom da bi mi ovakvi veliki mlatarali po svijetu  Nikad se nije žalila, a glavna fora joj je bila, kad bi je pitali kamo ide "na ples"


takve bakice su najbolje. moja ima 89 godina i obožavamo se međusobno. veselim se da će i moje dijete imati takvu super baku :Smile: ))

----------


## SikaPika

I ja sam imala takvu baku. Veliku ženu! A tako skromnu i samozatajnu. 
Bila sam premlada i nikada ju nisam pitala je li bila sretna ili ne. Imala je petero djece, 3 umrlo, muž puno stariji, faca u selu, imao žena sa strane, ona držala sva četiri kuta kuće, djecu, nadničare, šegrte, a opet bila puno ispred svoga vremena, u odgoju, u kuhanju, odnosu prema Bogu. 
Tako je se često sjetim. 
I ja se njezine smrti sjećam kao nečega lijepog. Možda ćete reći da sam morbidna jer, umrla mi je na rukama. U svojoj 90-oj godini. Držala sam je i utiskivala zapaljenu svijeću u ruke. A ona je samo zaklopila oči i prestala disati. A srebrna kosa još živa. 
Oprostite sad na ovoj patetici.

----------


## Trina

Falila mi je mama ali ne mogu zamisliti da je kućanica. Ona i sad radi dva, tri posla, nikad nije kući, uvijek je u pokretu, u autu, trči, priča..hiperaktivna baba. Jako mi je falila kad sam bila mala, imala sam malo zbrčkano djetinjstvo zbo bezveznog oca pa smo se ja i brat čuvali sami dok je ona radila. A kad je bila kući opet se nije nešto ekstra posvećivala nama. Uživala sam u šetnjama s njom ili odlascima na kavu kod njenih prijateljica. Ali to je uglavnom sve. I iz tog razloga sam ja skoro 10 godina bila mama kućanica. pa sam se zaposlila jer sam smatrala da su djeca dovoljno odrasla. I opet zatrudnila :Grin: . Tako da me sad sve čeka ispočetka. I nije mi žao

----------


## meda

hej Trina, pa cestitamo!!!

meni mama nije falila zato jer je radila, radila je od 7-3 u istoj ulici u kojoj smo zivjeli, a i kad smo se poslije preselili u kucu uvijek je do 3.15 bila doma. uvijek je dolazila na gablec u pola deset kuci i zajedno bi doruckovali. 
ali mi je falila kasnije, u pubertetu se nas odnos dosta promijenio i nikad se vise nije popravio. bas zato sto je ona postala nekako tip kuca-poso, sto prije nije bila, i falilo nam je to neko nase vrijeme zajedno. 

inace sam ja provela s bakom prve tri godine doma, i to mi je nesto najljepse u sjecanju. 

uglavnom, slazem s u ovome s Ifigenijom. meni nije nikad ambicija bila biti kod kuce, niti sam to smarala idealnim obiteljskim odnosima (i moja baka i parabaka su isto radile tako da uopce nisam imala taj neki model majke-kucanice). ali kad gledam danasnji nacin zivota i rada, biti doma s malim djetetom mi se jednostavno nametnulo samo od sebe.

----------


## isvetica

http://<iframe title="YouTube video ...reen></iframe>

----------


## isvetica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhrIS...eedwll&list=WL


Prvi link je krivi.

----------


## pikula

*SikaPika*, mi smo patetični kutak   :Cool:  Ne vidim kako bi drugačije opisala tako dirljivu scenu. Divno da si bila uz svoju baku  :Love:  Od takvih se trenutaka sastoji život, na kraju se uvijek pitamo gdje smo bili kad je netko umro, kad je bio beba, bolestan...
*Trina* čestitke  :Smile: ! 
*isvetica* o čemu se radi u pjesmi? ja sam na vi tim ubitubom, nikak čut cijelu pjesmu...

----------


## isvetica

Hey lady, you lady, cursing at your life
You're a discontented mother and a regimented wife
I've no doubt you dream about the things you'll never do
But, I wish someone had talked to me
Like I wanna talk to you.....

Oh, I've been to Georgia and California and anywhere I could run
I took the hand of a preacher man and we made love in the sun
But I ran out of places and friendly faces because I had to be free
I've been to paradise but I've never been to me

Please lady, please lady, don't just walk away
'Cause I have this need to tell you why I'm all alone today
I can see so much of me still living in your eyes
Won't you share a part of a weary heart that has lived million lies....

Oh, I've been to Niece and the Isle of Greece while I've sipped champagne on a yacht
I've moved like Harlow in Monte Carlo and showed 'em what I've got
I've been undressed by kings and I've seen some things that a woman ain't supposed to see
I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me

[spoken]
Hey, you know what paradise is?
It's a lie, a fantasy we create about people and places as we'd like them to be
But you know what truth is?
It's that little baby you're holding, it's that man you fought with this morning
The same one you're going to make love with tonight
That's truth, that's love......

Sometimes I've been to crying for unborn children that might have made me complete
But I took the sweet life, I never knew I'd be bitter from the sweet
I've spent my life exploring the subtle whoring that costs too much to be free
Hey lady......
I've been to paradise, (I've been to paradise) 
But I've never been to me

(I've been to Georgia and California, and anywhere I could run)
I've been to paradise, never been to me
(I've been to Neice and the isle of Greece while I've sipped champagne on a yacht)
I've been to paradise, never been to me


Pjesma se obraća ženama koje su nezadovoljne svojim životom i osjećaju se zarobljene kao kućanice. Mislim da se svakom, bar dok nas pucaju hormoni, prikrade ponekad taj osjećaj. Uglavnom pjesmi žena koja je slobodu cjenila do maksimuma i iskoristila, porućuje, ja sam prošla sve i vidjela svašta, bila sam u raju, ali nisam bila svoja. Sve je to prekrasno, ali lažno, Istinito je dijete koje držiš u rukama i čovjek s kojim se ujutro posvađaš, a navećer spavaš... Žali za izgubljenim prilikama, nerođenom djecom...

----------


## Ifigenija

LIjepa pjesma. Meni se svidjela. 
Hvala ti!

----------


## pikula

I meni - onaj komadić koji sam čula  :Smile:  
Btw Moja baka je radila ko konj dok se nije rodila prva unučica- kad je ona rodila moju mamu, tetu i ujaka porodiljni je bio 6 tjedana, a baka je bila hranitelj obitelji tako da sa svojom djecom nije bila duže od babinja. Kad je postala baka jednostavno je znala cijeniti svaki trenutak s unucima iako je teško radila i debelo zaslužila svoju mirovinu.  I sad bi netko mogao u glavi stvoriti sliku neke pokunjene starice, ali moja baka je baš bila jedna nasmijana i  vedra, ali totalno nenametljiva, draga osoba. DOk je radila imala je svoje babe na poslu,  u mirovini susjede i rođake, družila se s ljudima koji su je okruživali, niš se nije cifrala, oko svojeg statusa i interesa, ma sad kad pogledam baš bi mi trebala biti uzor...
Jednostavno kad netko na takav život gleda kao na protraćen ili neku besmislenu žrtvu, mene to baš bocne, jer ne mogu to spojiti s ovom slikom iz mojeg djetinjstva.

----------


## pepeljuga

> Baš razmišljam o ovim cirkularnim raspravama - djetetu  je bolje u jaslicama je nije je nije je nije nije je nije je...
> Naše partikularno iskustvo - bilo moje koje sam ostala doma, bilo neke mame čije dijete stvarno voli jaslice, fino spava, veselo je, zadovoljno, zdravo - može zamutiti cijelu sliku, a ta je da IMA SITUACIJA kad je mama neophodna doma.. ili kad je NEOPHODNO da se radi.
> Ova opcija - zaposlene majke trenutno je na svim mogućim razinama dominantna, za to smo se izborile; i kad bi ostala doma žena ili financijski ne može, ili je karijera gazi, ili je tako usamljena u kvartu i životu da joj vjetar orkanske snage puše kroz glavu.
> A to nije dobro.
> Kolika djeca su prebolesna, kolika djeca pokazuju da su nezadovoljna, tužna, potištena, kolike majke isto tako pate jer moraju ostaviti svoju bebu u kolektiv gdje diijete djetetu na glavi urla. I na koncu - djetetu JEST najbolje s majkom, to je njegovo pravo prvih par godina. Dijete može sretno učiti o drugima dok majka sjedi na klupici u parku; nije vrtić imperativ, a postavlja se kao ili to - ili ništa. To nije takvo. 
> Prve stvari prvo. Neću prestati pričati o tome  sve dok nove mame rađaju i čitaju u novinama o opcijama čuvanje djeteta među kojima ostanak doma nije ni naveden; to je nemoguće.
> Ako je potrebno, ako je bolje - može se ostati i u redu je ostati, i smatram da se moramo boriti za to da priuštimo djeci zdravo, sretno i zaštićeno odrastanje. U svakoj dobi to znači nešto drugo;, nekad da ne ide u jaslice, nekad da smo dovoljno doma da ne lunja okolo, nekad da financijski možemo platiti adekvatno školovanje i slično. 
> Kao žene stvarno ne smijemo biti slijepe na potrebe djece, drugih majki, bile mi među onima koje imaju tarapanu s jaslicama, divljim radnim vremenom koje nam ne ostavlja vrijeme za obitelj, bilo čime. 
> Ja čvrsto vjerujem da je PRAVO žene da bude s djetetom sve dokle osjeća da je to potrebno i nužno, i da nema kapitala, novca, globalne privrede koja bi smjela stati ne prije toga, nego uopće blizu toga. 
> ...


  Evo ja se slazem, ali kako to izvesti ? Vracam se na posao nakon godine dana porodiljnog i htjela sam raditi pola radnog vremena (godinu ili dvije) kako bi mogla biti više s malim. Imam dvoje djece. Ne mogu uzeti neplaceno, radi financijske situacije, ali s pola place i ponekim honorarnim poslom (jer imam takvu profesiju da mi uelti tu i tamo koji honorar) bi mogla. Je da bi se nekih drugih stvari odrekla ali najbitnije bi mi bilo da budem s malim do nejgove 3. godine.

----------


## pepeljuga

Uglavnom da zavrsim, pisala sam odnosno raspitivala se po forumu, ta opcija zakonski ne postoji. Radim u drzavnoj sluzbi di se prati slovo zakona i zakon kaze ne moze, ili radis puno radno vrijeme ili ne radis a mjesto te ceka ili das otkaz... Evo to bi se trebalo promijeniti jer vjerujem da bi puno mam/beba a bezbolnije prošlo fazu odvajanja.

----------


## pikula

Eeee, pepeljuga, imaš pravo -jako jako teško. Ja sam ovih dana morala početi raditi. Super je posao, ali... Sve znate. Neću ništa pisati, jer ne mogu.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Uglavnom da zavrsim, pisala sam odnosno raspitivala se po forumu, ta opcija zakonski ne postoji. Radim u drzavnoj sluzbi di se prati slovo zakona i zakon kaze ne moze, ili radis puno radno vrijeme ili ne radis a mjesto te ceka ili das otkaz... Evo to bi se trebalo promijeniti jer vjerujem da bi puno mam/beba a bezbolnije prošlo fazu odvajanja.



Nije dobar zakon...

----------


## SikaPika

pikula, počela si raditi? 
pa super, čestitam!
 mislim, super... dobro je ako si ti zadovoljna...

baš neki dan Maša i ja se vozimo tramavjem do grada, oko pola pet i gledam roditelje kako idu po klince u vrtić, valjda s produženog boravka, a ja se sa svojim djetetom već i izigrala, našetala, pomazila, zajednički pojele bar dva obroka... a oni se tek tada vide taj dan (zanemarivši ono ujutro)
baš me nešto stegnulo u srcu pri pomisli da ću za koju godinu (prvo sam rekla do druge godine, sad sam pomaknula do treće...) i ja tako

----------


## pikula

Uh, ja sam pokleknula kad sam upisala mlađe dijete u školu, doduše ne svojom voljom, ali mislim da sam dobro izdržala...

----------


## Cubana

Pikula, welcome to the other side  :Smile: 
Salim se. Nadam se da ces biti zadovoljna.

----------


## pikula

hvala curke  :Smile:  Za sad se osjećam kao da su me ubacili u onaj ranger u lunapraku bez pojasa... Uopće ne mogu misliti.
 Sinoć sam imala prije spavanja samo jednu sliku kad sam pričala s MM - kad sam bila doma  mi je bio kao kad imaš ogroma bijeli papri i tri drvene bojice  i moraš ispuniti papri suvislo, onak imaš taj kreativni stres itd, a sad kao da me netko ugurao u onu kockicu iz matematičke bilježnice s jedne strane je onak ugodno skučeno, a s druge ne stane ništa više...

----------


## pikula

I naravno već smo bubani i danas sam doma.  :Sad:

----------


## pikula

Moram napisati koju riječ, da ne ostane na ovom zbrčkanom  :Smile:  Dobro je - radim već mjesec dana. na posku je vrlo ok, žongliranje okolo se polako uhodalo iako jesad bez škole i boravka zapravo još kompliciranije,ali ide nekako. Smanjili smo sva očekivanja i stres se smanjio. Ipak jako mi je drago da sam dugo bila doma, jak omi je drago da su djeca sad ipak veliki klinci i da o svemu možemo pričati. Sinek me iznenadio onim floskulama "ako si ti sretnija da radiš i ja sam", ma otkud mu samo to? Rekla sam mu da nisam sretnija da bih radije da idalje može sve biti po starom, ali sad mora biti ovako i da znam damu puno toga fali ali hvala Bogu da sam našla posao kad nam treba, a ako ikad opet dovoljnosigurno da ne radim i da opet budme svi u điru- ja najsretnija- da ste vidjeli taj veeeliki osmjeh...A on jadničak mislio da se mora veseliti reda radi, ma koje gluposti... Eto nadam se da će i nadalje biti stabilno i ovako nekako ok. Ima puno ndobrih strana za mene, ali puno toga znam da propuštam i radim nabrzinu i krivo- stvanro mogu usporediti i jedva čekam da se vratim domeka, a do tad probat ću uživati u promjeni i puno brbljanja s odraslim ljudima.

----------


## SikaPika

Ooo, mali veliki miš!
Kako su ta djeca predivna! :Heart: 
Eh da, drago mi je za brbljanje s odraslim ljudima. Baš razmišljam kako mi to fali. Zapravo, fali mi netko ozbiljan za pričati, a osim MM. 

Baš smo večeras bili kod kumova pa sam imala nekoliko gafova da me je još sad sramota. Nekada mi je jezik brži od pameti. I kao da sam zaboravila pričati s odraslima, biti pristojna i uviđavna. Nije teško kad se slažeš s nečijim mišljenjem, ali kada je drugačije... Već se dugo nisam s nikim sukobila u mišljenju (MM se ne računa, u većini stvari se slažemo, a u onima u kojima ne, ja svoje stavove branim glasno, drsko: nitko-pametniji-od-mene pa je ispalo da sam zaboravila raspravljati normalno s drugima. 
Užas!

----------


## pikula

Ma nije! Ja baš mislim da gubim na toj iskrenosti i spontanosti sad kad sam se opet ufuralau chit chat i small talk. Sad kad sam odradila staž doma, mogu reći da je jako lijepo biti zaštićen od nekih tema, vokabulara,načina. Znaš da to postoji i ne uznemirava te kad to sretneš, ali divno je ne biti tome izložen svakodnevno. Biti doma dok su djeca mala je slično kao raditi u vrtiću, lijepe teme, šarenilo- naporno, zahtjevno,ali nekako pozitivno okrenuto cijelo vrijeme. A posao je posao i sretneš svakog i čuješ svašta i nije sve toliko slatko i simpatično i tak... Ma znaš kaj mislim...   Mislim meni sad paše promjena donekle jer su mi klinci veliki, ali ako bude još koja beba moram priznati da bih jako voljela ovaj put biti od rođenja do treće godine u komadu doma sigurno, a za dalje pomalo... Ma baš mi je sad zanimljivo analizirati iz nove perspektive. Nema idealne situacije, ali sigurna sam da mi je draže da sam bila tako ziagrana i spontanija pa makar to s "odrasle" pozicije izgledalo i blesavo dok su klinci bili manji.

----------


## Pepita

Od završetka srednje škole radim u drž. firmi i imam stalni posao.
Nakon rođenja L. ostala sam kući pune dvije i pol godine, ostala trudna, vratila se na posao dva mjeseca po prosjek i evo me kući čekam da na jesen rodim.
Ne znam reći uopće odgovor na ovo.
Super mi je kući, možda zato što znam da ću se jednom vratiti raditi.
Super mi je što svi imaju ručkove tople i po željama, što je dijete sa mnom kući, ne treba ići u jaslice i vrtić.
Po cijeli dan skitamo, igramo se.
S druge strane, jedno tupilo se osjeća, manje imam vremena za prijateljice i sve ostalo, jer nam baka servis ne štima kako treba.
Malo sam se ulijenila, manje je želja za sređivanjem i oblačenjem, onako imam manje volje iako to sve radim.

I tako sam nakon svega došla do zaključka da bi bila presretna s pola radnog vremena ili nekim lijepim poslićem koji ću moći obavljati izvan kuće ali samo kroz jutro.

Istina, bila sam trudna kad sam radila ova dva mjeseca, ali bez obzira na to, doći kući tek u pet sati, dok ručam dođe već šest i što mi ostane vremena za dijete.
Da ne govorim za kuću, ručkove za sutra i sl. užas, zaista užas.

----------


## pikula

> Malo sam se ulijenila, manje je želja za sređivanjem i oblačenjem, onako imam manje volje iako to sve radim.
> 
> I tako sam nakon svega došla do zaključka da bi bila presretna s pola radnog vremena ili nekim lijepim poslićem koji ću moći obavljati izvan kuće ali samo kroz jutro.


Ovo nam je tako svima zajedničko! Vrlo brzo se uvuče. Ja evo opet ne radim. (Opet se okrenula situacija i u firmi i doma pa smo opet po starom, samo sa manje novaca.) Kad bismo bar obučene i ušminkane mogle popiti kavu 8.30 i onda u jedan, dva pročekirati što smo skuhale, odradile svojih kreativnih poslića, pospremile, nabavile... nekako bi išlo teže to za/opuštanje doma, valjda...

----------


## Manuela.

> Kad bismo bar obučene i ušminkane mogle popiti kavu 8.30 i onda u jedan, dva pročekirati što smo skuhale, odradile svojih kreativnih poslića, pospremile, nabavile... nekako bi išlo teže to za/opuštanje doma, valjda...


da lijepo rečeno, i ja sam nekad tako mislila al začto ako imaš posao doma nebi se mogla našminkat, nabacit frizuru, lijepo obuč, a ne trenirka i neka majca!?
vjeruj mi lakše bi ti išao posao i imala bi više samopouzdanja u sebe !
probaj

----------


## pikula

Ma ide to kad imam neke dogovore izvan kuće, ali kad pišem za kompom danima i samo izlazim prošetat peseka i po djecu u školu mormaa se baš prisliti da ne zaglavim. Nije to baš  uvijek tenirka (to je više simbolično), nabavila sam si neke slatke haljinice za po doma (inspirirale su me fora kute koje imaju naše tete u vrtiću), ali drugo je to kad ideš češće među ljude. Jednostavno je lakše kad se malo međusobno podjsetimo na to  :Smile:

----------


## Manuela.

ja osobno bolje funkcioniram kad sam onak tip top nego traperice i majca bez obzira hoče li mi doči koja stranka u ured ili ne!

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ovo nam je tako svima zajedničko! Vrlo brzo se uvuče. Ja evo opet ne radim. (Opet se okrenula situacija i u firmi i doma pa smo opet po starom, samo sa manje novaca.) Kad bismo bar obučene i ušminkane mogle popiti kavu 8.30 i onda u jedan, dva pročekirati što smo skuhale, odradile svojih kreativnih poslića, pospremile, nabavile... nekako bi išlo teže to za/opuštanje doma, valjda...


Ajmo onda. Djecuu škole, vrtiće ili na ruke, pa na kavicu, točno tako.  :Smile:

----------


## Manuela.

> Ajmo onda. Djecuu škole, vrtiće ili na ruke, pa na kavicu, točno tako.


pridružujem se!

----------


## pikula

Može - samo bojim se da sad u Zg nema nikog osim mene  :Smile:  Barem tako izgleda

----------


## SaraRi

Evo i mene da se malo javim na temu. Zanima me nesto vec dugo, jer s okolinom ovdje ocito ne dijelim isto misljenje...(nas sin ima 21mj)

Mame koje ste doma s djetetom od rodjenja, ide li vam dijete u jaslice/vrtic? Ili vam mozda netko par puta tjedno pricuva dijete? bake i slicno...?

Zar nitko ne pozeli koji sat slobodan za sebe, ili za vas i muza zajedno, da nesto radite, odete prosetat sami, na kavu ili bilo sto drugo? 

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Smile: 

edit:

mozda sam fulala temu malo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Da otvorim novu?

----------


## pikula

Ma ne, kaj bi fulala. Naravno da neki koji rade na pola radnog vremena ili od kuće imaju mjesto u vrtiću kombirniraju raznim omjerima, a oni koji nemaj snalaze se s igraonicama, rodbinom,kolegicama mamama, knjižnicama - svaki sat koji se uštipne je plus za zjedničku igru s djecom a mami da ohane,kako ne. Nitko tko je probao biti sam izoliran s djecom non stop nećeti reći da je to poželjno ni za mamu n za djecu. Sad jaslice, ovisi o uvjetima kod vas.

----------


## sirius

> Evo i mene da se malo javim na temu. Zanima me nesto vec dugo, jer s okolinom ovdje ocito ne dijelim isto misljenje...(nas sin ima 21mj)
> 
> Mame koje ste doma s djetetom od rodjenja, ide li vam dijete u jaslice/vrtic? Ili vam mozda netko par puta tjedno pricuva dijete? bake i slicno...?
> 
> Zar nitko ne pozeli koji sat slobodan za sebe, ili za vas i muza zajedno, da nesto radite, odete prosetat sami, na kavu ili bilo sto drugo? 
> 
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima 
> 
> edit:
> ...


Moja ne ide u kolektiv (zbog njezine bolesti i jesam kod kuće), imamo samo jednu baku koja ju gotovo nikad ne čuva, možda svega koji sat u mjesecu ako moram obaviti liječnika ili nešto sl.. Nemam vrijemeu tjednu samo za sebe, fali mi i smišljam način kako da ga dobijem. Muž me apsolutno podržava u tome, ali zbog prirode svog posla bude dana kad ga danima nema kod kuće. Ne znam , razmišljam o tome kako bi trebala naći nekoga da ju pričuva barem nekoliko sati u tjednu...

----------


## SaraRi

> Nitko tko je probao biti sam izoliran s djecom non stop nećeti reći da je to poželjno ni za mamu n za djecu.


Upravo radi ovoga i pitam, ja sam doma s njim od rodjenja, ne radim zato sto moj muz radi 3-3mj sada, znaci 3 doma 3 vani, tako da ne bi bilo dobro da jos i ja radim.

Moji ga pricuvaju jako rijetko, bas tako kada trebam zubaru, doktoru, kada je moj muz doma fali nam zajednicko vrijeme, volimo sina i stalno smo svuda s njime, 24h, ali.... eto, za izaci s muzem ga moji jako rijetko pricuvaju i to cca 1h, nemaju vremena...

Eto, to je razlog zasto smo upisali sina u jaslice, nece ici svaki dan, nece bit uvijek do 4, ali da ja kad sam sama i mi kad smo zajedno dobijemo malo slobodnog vremena...

Postavila sam pitanje ovdje, jer me zanimalo misljenje mama koje su doma, jer misljenje mojih i vecine je da ako sam ja doma mali ne treba ici u vrtic. Eto, a ja i muz se slazemo da ce nam tako biti lakse, i necemo promijeniti misljenje, 1.9. krece, nego eto,pitam. (nismo predali za drzavne jaslice jer posto radim rekli su nam tu ljudi da vjerojatno ne bi dobili) pa smo ga odmah upisali u privatne (i jer smo se sjetili toga u 7mj a predati zahtjev je trebalo ranije).

----------


## pikula

ne sekiraj se na tuđe mišljenje, svaka obitelj ima svoju matematiku! Glavno da vama vaša štima.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Bas sam uzivala citajuci ovu temu.  :Klap:  Nisam ni znala da nas ima toliko koje smo doma. 
Ja isto nisam planirala postati majka i domacica. Ali poslozilo se tako da sam prvo radila i gradila svoju firmu. To znaci angazman 24 sata dnevno. Beba nikako da stigne. A i da je, pa gdje bi nasla vremena za njega...
Onda kad je beba konacno stigao, ja se promijenila 100%. Kakav posao, kakva karijera! Prioriteti su se promijenili, kao i moj cijeli zivot.  Sada me ne bi me ni divlji konji natjerali da idem opet raditi. Barem za sada. Dozvoljavam mogucnost da kad maleni malo poraste da cu se opet zazeljeti sjediti 12 sati u uredu ili raditi nesto drugo sto donosi novce, radi cega se trebam lijepo obuci i sto me izvede medju ljude. 
Do tada, bas cu kao i mnoge druge na ovom topicu biti domestic goddess  :Smile:  i uzivati u svakom trenutku s mojim sinom. :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Meni bi bilo teško biti samo mama kućanica, ali ne bi volila da morama raditi 8-10 sati i ne viditi djecu. 
Prvih 14 mjeseci roditeljskog staža sam radila honorarno 2 sata dnevno od ponedjeljka do petka, znači tri sata bi bila van kuće. Dva mjeseca ljeti zbog prirode polsa nikad ne radim, samo sam s njima. 
Sad počinjem raditi 4 sata dnevno, znači s dolascima i odlascima neće me biti doma 5 sati dnevno. Djecu pola mjeseca čuva najbolja čuvalica na svijetu, pola mjeseca je tata doma pa je on s njima. 
U vrtić niti ne mogu ići jer ja radim popodne od 5 pa se ne bi niti vidili plus bi bilo nemoguće plaćati i vrtić i čuvalicu. Razmišljam samo o predškolskoj 2,5 sata dnevno za najstarijeg ako to uspijemo organizirati. 

Sretna sam do neba i zahvalna što sa mogla organizirati svoj obiteljski i radni život na ovaj način i kad ujutro šetam po rivi sa svojom djecom srce mi je puno. 

Ono što mi fali je koji sat mjesečno za mene i MM, bake nam ne žive u istom gradu, imamo njegovu sestru al nju koristimo za preglede, terapije da pričuva klince, kad se teta čuvalica razboli i sl. I fali mi da mi netko uzme koje dijete na sat, dva da se mogu kvalitetnije posvetiti drugoj djeci plus mi moramo i vježbati s najstarijim i najmlađim.

Ono što mi se čini u moderno vrijeme, je da fali potpora šire društvene zajednice u odgoju djeteta. Nekako ispada da su djeca samo briga roditelja, i njihov luksuz, oni su ih kao htjeli, neka se i bakću s njima. 
Dijete kad je jako malo i treba najviše mamu i tatu, al kako raste i njegov svijet treba rasti i svaka odrasla osoba s kojom dijete komunicira je izvor znanja i iskustva. Većina djece ide u vrtić i druži se s vršnjacima, onda dođe doma i upućeno je na roditelje koji moraju hrpu toga stisnuti u tom kratkom popodnevu(kuhanje, pranje, kućanske poslove, igru s djetetom).
Sjeća se da sam kao mala često visila u garaži kod susjeda koji sam nije imao djece a obožavao ih je, pa sam kao nešto radila s njim, imali smo neke fore pa smo zezali njegovu ženu, popravljali bicikl i sl. Volila bi takvih par osoba za svoju djecu.

----------


## pikula

Da se malo pobrojimo, tko je ostao doma, tko je otišao raditi... ima li novih kućanica? 
ja sam na trogodišnjem porodiljnom, ako izguramo financijski, ali baš je puna vesela kuća, ne ide mi se nikam jurcat više

----------


## sirius

Ja sam ( jos uvijek) tu. Vidjeti cemo do kad, HZZO je rekao da sam mirna do jeseni 2015.
Dosadno mi nije nikad. Nepoticajno za mene, ponekad.
jurcanje mi ne fali , ali posla imam stalno.
E. je par sati dnevno u vrticu, M.ima probleme u ucenju i njegova skola zahtjeva ogromnu angaziranost  ( moju, obzirom da mu organizacija i mozivacija opako steka).

----------


## mare41

I ja tri godine doma, ako uspijemo financ., trenutno mi nezamislivo ici radit

----------


## Mrs Happy

Ja isto mama kod kuće. Počinjem imati grižnju savjesti da ne radim jer dajem loš primjer sinu.

----------


## pikula

Nije valjda da sin ima trideset godina i još ne radi 
šalim se
Ja sam puno gori primjer kad radim. U međuvremenu sam radila godinu dana paralelno na faxu i na nekim drugim angažmanima.
zarađujem malo, a takav tempo me iscrpi totalno. 
Stalno u kontra smjeni od djece, bez slobodnih vikenda, da ne nabrajam dalje...
Uglavnom taman sam maštala o tome kako se povući kad sam saznala da  čekamo bebu
jupi
i sad sam doma i nadam se barem tri godine jer uživam(o) 
malena je stalno samnom tako da kad se ona zaželi tate ili bake ja odem to što moram zubaru, u školu itd taman nam je to nekako par sati tjedno
a situacija slična kao i kod sirius, sinu sam hodajući reminder, velikoj curki  društvo, a i ona meni, već se možemo dobro napričat
i muž profitira što  nije izgubljen u prijevozu, ipak ja sad držim kontrolni toranj koliko čega koga kamo i kad
to je njemu uz njegov posao koji je stvarno psihički zahtjevan, a i radi ko konj 12 sati dnevno, uvijek bilo najteže pohvatat sve te kombinacije

----------


## Mrs Happy

Pikula  :Smile:  nije mu još, ali brzo će to. Treba misliti na budućnost  :Wink: .

----------


## KrisZg

I ja sam kuci i konacno stariji klinci uzivaju punu pozornost. Nisam nikada mislila da cu toliko uzivati doma a nije ni moja okolina  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

A ja sam evo crna ovca. Radila sam ovo ljeto kao sezonac,odlican posao u velikoj firmi sa puno slobodnih dana. 
Zalim svaki dan sto me nisu zadrzali,al naravno da treba veza za sve. Sad sam opet doma,dijete mi nema tko cuvat jer ova baka koja je s nama bas i ne zeli suradivat. Al imamo drugu baku u Trogiru,ona rijede vidi malenog i voli ga cuvati kad god se vidimo,pa mm i ja odemo van ili u setnju,nekad samo ostanemo duze spavati. Hvala baki  :Heart:  
Zatim,u jaslice mi nije upao,privatni u Vodicama nemamo,ima u Sibeniku al Vodice ne daju subvenciju,teta cuvalica nam je skupa i tako onda ja doma stojim.
Nemojte me krivo shvatiti,volim ja biti doma s malenim i to nebi mijenjala za nista,ali bi i vrlo rado radila. 
Evo sad cekam treći mjesec,tada će mi poceti prekvalifikacije na birou, to me veseli, samo opet neznam tko će mi dijete cuvati.

----------


## nanimira

Počela sam "radit", tj. morala sam zbog financija, kad je malena navršila godinu dana. radni dan je izgledao ovako: ujutro se budimo skupa,ona doji do besvjesti dok se ne razbudi, mazimo se i ljubimo i tako do 9h. Nakon toga ubrzanim korakom spremam nju, spremam sebe za posao itd., odem na posao oko 9.30 i vraćam se u 11.30 da joj dam cicat da zaspi prvi spavanac. I ostajem doma do daljnjeg..

Ma katastrofa, uopće mi to ne odgovara,  iako  mi ta 2-3 sata dođu da se malo maknem od doma i odem među odrasle, al mi je ful naporno jer posao donesem kući i onda sam još pod pritiskom kad ću to sve napravit... teško mi se organizirat jer je ona stvarno jako mamina maza, iako jako voli i baku koja ju čuva tih par sati, ali za zaspat samo mama  :Smile: 

Vjerojatno mi je rano organizirat se kako spada, za sad mi je to prenaporno..

Na svu sreću pa radim u svojoj firmi pa si mogu dozvoliti ovakvu organizaciju,ali i dajem svojim zaposlenicima iste mogućnosti pa se ne ljute  :Razz:

----------


## pikula

fingertips ma nisi crna ovca - baš je frustrirajuće kad ti nitko ne može pričuvati dijete ni minutu i kad nema nikakvih sadržaja u gradu prijepodne da si čovjek nešto obavi.
moja frendica u washingtonu ima mama coop grupu to mi je super. desetak mama se nalazo dva puta tjedno dok se svi dobro ne upoznaju i onda ih dio može otići jednom drugi put s tim da ove manje čuva uvijek jedan na jedan netko, a ove 3-5recimojedan na 4 i to se one brzo pobroje: ja čuvam bebu, ti ovih 4, ti onu dvojicu živahnih i vas tri mame možete ići dođize za dva sata. i to je uvijek isti termin da si možeš računati na to. jednom čuvaš par puta begaš. :Smile:

----------


## buba klara

pratim vas  :Smile: 
priblizava mi se treci porod, i sve su češća pitanja hoću li koristiti porodiljni od 3 godine...
trenutno je, nazalost, financ. situacija takva da o tome mogu samo sanjat (bit će dobro ako se ne budem morala vratit nakon 6 mj.), ali ko zna... mozda za godinu-dvije bude drugačije (kako su se unatrag 2 godine prilike u našoj obitelji izokrenule na gore, mozda će se tako za neko vrijeme vratit na bolje...), pa skupljam iskustva mama koje su kod kuće  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

i ja sam u međuvremenu ostala doma. MM radi vani, a stvarno nemam nikoga da mi pričuva djecu tako da sam morala. posao mi je bio vezan i uz vikende pa je bilo nemoguće organizirati se sama.
u međuvremenu stiže i prinova tako da je valjda bilo suđeno da ostanem doma.
malo mi je naporno kad moram doktoru ili slično ali nije to prečesto pa prijateljica uskoči, stvarno mi je od velike pomoći. preko ljeta sam još radila ali to je bio kaos, sad taman uspijem sve bez stresa, zadovoljni smo s obzirom na situaciju.

zapravo smo u pripremama za odlazak iz zemlje, ali i tad ću prvo morati biti doma neko vrijeme, dok se snađemo za jaslice i vrtić.

baš danas sam srela kolegicu s nekadašnjeg posla, isto je ostala doma. doduše, mi smo radili za jako bijednu plaću tako da tko mora plaćati jaslice i nema bake u blizini stvarno nema cijelu plaću dovoljnu za te troškove, tim više što je posao bez pretjerivanja grozan (k+)

----------


## Trina

Uh, otkad je ova tema. Dakle, ja rodila četvrto, bila na porodiljnom tri godine, i evo, taman sad istekao. Opet kućanica jer sam dobila otkaz kad sam zatrudnila, pa me posao nije čekao. Ovaj put sam porodiljni iskoristila za prekvalifikaciju, to sam riješila, položila, i sad tražim posao. Mrzim biti kućanica, ne mogu više. Sad se već i ja osjećam beskorisno, jer što je previše, previše je. Toliko sam ustvari organizirana i brza da imam viška vremena, a ja nisam navikla imati viška vremena. Nadam se da ću se zaposliti što prije. Upisala sam malu u vrtić i sve je spremno da odletim :Smile:

----------


## pikula

hahaha višak vremena, ja sam još daleko od toga, zvuči nevjerojatno
sretno s pronalskom posla nije lako sad

----------


## Lili75

> Uh, otkad je ova tema. Dakle, ja rodila četvrto, bila na porodiljnom tri godine, i evo, taman sad istekao. Opet kućanica jer sam dobila otkaz kad sam zatrudnila, pa me posao nije čekao. Ovaj put sam porodiljni iskoristila za prekvalifikaciju, to sam riješila, položila, i sad tražim posao. Mrzim biti kućanica, ne mogu više. Sad se već i ja osjećam beskorisno, jer što je previše, previše je. Toliko sam ustvari organizirana i brza da imam viška vremena, a ja nisam navikla imati viška vremena. Nadam se da ću se zaposliti što prije. Upisala sam malu u vrtić i sve je spremno da odletim


sretno Trina da što prije dobiješ krila  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Sretno Trina!

----------


## nanimira

> hahaha višak vremena, ja sam još daleko od toga, zvuči nevjerojatno
> sretno s pronalskom posla nije lako sad


da, i meni isto... ništa ne stignem ali to je zato što, za razliku od Trine, nisam nimalo organizirana  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

neki dan sam srela kolegu, tata kod kuće, radi od doma, ali hendla i djecu jer je nasjeo na mit da je sve samo stvar organizacije, umirala sam od smjeha slušajući tipičan naš monolog od jednog tate, kaže čovjek pošteno ili ili. Ili radiš pošteno ili držiš kuću i djecu kako treba kome je palo na pamet to oboje u isto vrijeme, jedva čeka da klinci krenu vrtić još su premali, kaže on ne mogu ja te jaslice, pa de se posvetim poslu, ali prvo moram sredit ormare hahaha

----------


## Trina

Moj je isto u početku (imali smo dvoje djece tad) naglašavao važnost njegovog posla, a moje bavljenje djecom i kućom je onako, nešto prirodno i lako. Onda sam se zaposlila, i to baš u period kad je on bio na godišnjem. Pa je rekao da bi radije kopao kanale, radio 30 sati dnevno, bilo što, nego bio kući s djecom. Svatko od njih mora to isprobati. S malom djecom.

----------


## pikula

je, a i neki imaju i selektivnu memoriju pa moraju svakih par godina ponavljat gradivo

----------


## Trina

Istina. Zato ja sog svku godinu podsjetim kako je to, da ne zaboravi.

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam odradila ostanak kod kuce, polu-planirano, nakon rodjenja djeteta. Mislila sam se vracati na posao s njegovih oko 6 mjeseci (sto bi ovdje bio izuzetno produzen ostanak), ali firma nije htjela suradjivati, a meni se ionako tamo vise nije radilo. 

Sad radim na otprilike pola radnog vremena, klizno radno vrijeme, malo od kuce, malo iz firme. Spasila sam se; zanimanje kucanice nije za mene.

----------


## lulu-mama

> Spasila sam se; zanimanje kucanice nije za mene.


X
Samo, ja sam to pomislila nakon3 mj porodiljnog  :lool: 
Ja baš volim balans normalnog posla i obiteljskog života.

----------


## pikula

ma to je po hrv standardima kućanica :p
ovdje nema baštih kombinacija ko radi radi 10-12 h

----------


## lulu-mama

Kako? I ja sam radila u hr, i to je bilo max 8 h radno vrijeme. Mislim da zavisi koja si struka.

----------


## Lili75

X na lulu mamu.
sve moje frendice kao i ja rade 8h dnevno.zapravo kad razmislim ne znam nikoga kome je redovno  radno vrijeme 10-12h.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> sve moje frendice kao i ja rade 8h dnevno.zapravo kad razmislim ne znam nikoga kome je redovno  radno vrijeme 10-12h.


Vjerojatno ovisi u kojem krugu ljudi se krećete. Načelno niti ja ne znam nikoga kome je _redovno_ radno vrijeme 10-12h, ali znam ih dosta koji tako rade. Ne mislim da je to neki radnički prosjek, nego da je vrlo uobičajeno u nekim industrijama, npr. konkretno znam za neke financijske institucije (niste nikad upoznali nekoga tko radi reviziju?) i tzv. kreativne industrije, kreativne agencije i sl. Nije da ti je radno vrijeme 10-12 sati, ali te puno puta godišnje strefi da par do više dana u mjesecuv moraš raditi više od 8 sati dnevno. Tj. da tjedno, umjesto 40, trebaš odraditi 50 sati. Uglavnom zbog kratkih rokova koje ti nameće tržište. Ne znam užasno puno takvih ljudi, ali bi se u ovom trenu među prijateljima i poznanicima sjetila desetak njih koji s vremena na vrijeme imaju 50-satni radni tjedan. (to su oni ljudi koji govore "ludnica mi je na poslu"  :Cool: ). I kad kažem s vremena na vrijeme, ne mislim na 3x godišnje. A među tih desetak smo nažalost i ja i mm. I u mojoj firmi npr. dvoje ljudi ovaj Badnjak mora raditi do prekosutra, jer netko želi njihov uradak na Badnjak navečer (kreativna je stvar, nije nešto što se može podijeliti da budu brže gotovi). Da ne pričam o korporacijama. A da tek ne pričam o frendicama koje rade u udrugama za nikakve i nestabilne novce, a svako malo imaju neki europski natječaj na kojem se ubiju 80 sati tjedno. A onda drugi tjedan imaju projekt za koji jesu dobili pare od grada, ali toliko para da nikoga ne mogu platiti da im pomogne, pa se opet ubiju da ga naprave. Neki ljudi koji rade u znanosti, gdje je kao sve easy going, ali su istovremeno sa strane uključeni u svakakve projekte pa onda kad sve treba privesti kraju rade dane i noći da privedu projekt kraju. Kad malo bolje razmislim, ja i ne znam puno ljudi koji cijelu godinu rade svaki (radni) dan samo 8 sati dnevno. Evo i moja susjeda prošli tjedan u našem dičnom nacionalnom no1 supermarketu radi 12 sati dnevno (jedan dan npr. do 1 ujutro) da napuni police.

On topic, ja sam totalno pala na testu "ostati mama kod kuće", preporodila sam se kad sam počela raditi prije 3 mj. Ali o tome drugi put.

----------


## Zuska

Bubilo Bubich, slažem se s tvojim postom jer i sam imam dosta frendova iz navedenih branši u Zg koji rade po 12 sati dnevno. Sve je u redu dok nemaju djecu, onda stvari postaju teže. Frendica radi u koorporaciji, dobila je dvoje djece jedno za drugim...I onda i muž vraćaju se s posla oko 18:30 ili kasnije, u dobre dane oko 18:00. Srećom, imaju dobre plaće pa si mogu priuštiti tetu i pomoć. Ali opet, vjerujem da je dosta frustrirajuće za svih. 
Rekla bih da je u manjim sredinama stvar još uvijek nešto drukčija, u mom gradu prometna gužva nastaje oko 15 i oko 16 sati  :Smile: 
Ne bih mogla biti mama kod kuće, porodiljni mi teško pada, ali ne bih željela niti drugu krajnost, da svoju djecu ne vidim jer radim po cijele dane... pa sam si srećom uspjela stvari posložiti drukčije.

----------


## pikula

na papiru svima piše 8 sati i za to primaju plaću, ali kad bi sad morala nabrojati ljude koji barem pola vremena rade stvarno 8h, to bi bili ljudi pred mirovinu, rijetke zavjetrine u državnim službama i čast iznimkama tete u vrtiću i sl, ali opet tko ide na edukacije ostaje pošteno u svim dežurstvima, trči na sanitarnu, roditeljski, priredbe.... stvarno malo koga se mogu sjetiti

----------


## pikula

uostalom ono gore je trebala biti šala :/
činjenica je da kod nas minimalan broj ljudi ima priliku za balans posao-obitelj u vidu rada od kuće dan, dva u tjednu, pola radnog vremena ako dijete nije ozboljnije bolesno itd dok je na trulom zapadu taj dijapazon riješenja širi a postotak korištenja veći.
ok mi imamo porodiljni to za sad velika sreća, ali ne poništava ovo drugo

----------


## sirius

Mene su uvijek na ovoj temi zanimljive recenice : " podbacila sam kao majka kod  kuce" ili " nije za mene karijera ( ? ) majke kod kuce..." 
Mislim , sto to uopce znaci? Zvuci kao da ta karijera mora biti dozivotna? Ili da mora biti mjerljivo uspjesna? Koja su to ( kratkorocna ) mjerila uspjeha u tom projektu, nije mi jasno?
kao da postoji neka carobna granica od godinu kad se boravak uz dijete podrazumjeva, a nakon godine dana se postaje sluzbeno " majka kod kuce " kao zanimanje.
Mene je zdravstveno stanje moje djece dovelo do toga da ( trenutno )biram " karijeru" majke kod kuce.
to je moj trenutni posao, ali ne govori nista o mojim sposobnostima. Mislim, moje sposobnosti prave karijere , one koje drustvo cijeni jos su tu. Pa nisam -mrtva.
Moram reci da sebe ne dozivljavam kao -kucanicu. Da se dozivljam vjerojatno bi mi kuca bila vaznija ( kako i ime kaze).  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

ja sebe doživljavam kao kućanicu i kad radim jer je to ono što me najviše veseli razvija ispunjava više od ičeg drugog i ne znam zašto to ljudi tako posprdno shvaćaju. radim kad moram i naravno da me kratkotrajno osvježi promjena perspektive, ali puninu života vidim u slobodi i avanturi izvan službenog radnog mjesta, a društvu vraćam višestruko i volontiranjem i posredno i neposredno, ali neću tu sad sebe opravdavat, nitko se meni ne opravdava pa neću ni ja

----------


## Kaae

> Mene su uvijek na ovoj temi zanimljive recenice : " podbacila sam kao majka kod  kuce" ili " nije za mene karijera ( ? ) majke kod kuce..." 
> Mislim , sto to uopce znaci? Zvuci kao da ta karijera mora biti dozivotna? Ili da mora biti mjerljivo uspjesna? Koja su to ( kratkorocna ) mjerila uspjeha u tom projektu, nije mi jasno?
> kao da postoji neka carobna granica od godinu kad se boravak uz dijete podrazumjeva, a nakon godine dana se postaje sluzbeno " majka kod kuce " kao zanimanje.
> Mene je zdravstveno stanje moje djece dovelo do toga da ( trenutno )biram " karijeru" majke kod kuce.
> to je moj trenutni posao, ali ne govori nista o mojim sposobnostima. Mislim, moje sposobnosti prave karijere , one koje drustvo cijeni jos su tu. Pa nisam -mrtva.
> Moram reci da sebe ne dozivljavam kao -kucanicu. Da se dozivljam vjerojatno bi mi kuca bila vaznija ( kako i ime kaze).


Pa isto mi je to kao da napisem "nije za mene zanimanje racunovodje/frizerke/konobarice/profesorice" nakon sto sam ih sve redom probala. Recimo, s mjesta racunovodje bih pobjegla, predvidjam, nakon jednog radnog dana. Frizerka bih mozda bila dva dana, profesorica tri, a cini mi se da zapravo radno mjesto konobarice ne bih ni probala.

Tako je i s kucanicom, u smislu zene koja ne obavlja posao koji nema veze iskljucivo s djecom, partnerom, cetiri domaca zida i slicno. Dala sam otkaz nakon isteka jada i bijede od mogucih slobodnih dana nakon rodjenja djeteta (imala sam srece pa je trajalo 12 tjedana) i to mi je bilo super, mala beba, ovo ono, blabla. No nakon nekog vremena mi je pocelo izlaziti na usi da vecinu dana razgovaram samo i jedino s malom bebom (da nema interneta pa da nisam usputno i tipkala s nekim starijim od par mjeseci, mislim da bih bila zavrsila u instituciji), da oblacim samo flekave majice po kojima ce bljucnuti jos jednom... i onda jos jednom, ili da secemo dijete i ja sami kao gujice po gradu u kojem nitko ne sece. Ne kazem ja da je svaciji raspored takav, samo opisujem sto meni nikako nije odgovaralo. Nisam imala neka kratkorocna ili dugorocna mjerila tj. ne cini mi se da sam u bilo cemu podbacila - samo mi je bilo dosadno i bezvezno nakon prvih XY mjeseci uzivancije s bebom. Mozda bi bilo bolje u nekom drugom okruzenju, gdje imam, stajaznam, brdo prijatelja i svi sretno guraju kolica i piju caj. 

I nis', onda je dijete krenulo pola radnog vremena u vrtic, a ja sam malo po malo kao nesto pocela raditi. No skrasila sam se tek sad, proslo ljeto, s preko njegovih godinu i pol. I bas mi je taman ovako kako je. I dalje provodim puno vremena s njim, jednako ne stizem odraditi kucanske poslove kao ni prije (ok, stizem, samo sto spavam nikad pa ni onda), ali vidjam odrasle ljude svaki dan i koristim dijelove mozga koje, cini mi se, nisam imala prilike koristiti dok nisam radila. Bitan detalj je i to da je posao koji sam nasla (moj) san snova pa me i to dodatno veseli.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Koja su to ( kratkorocna ) mjerila uspjeha u tom projektu, nije mi jasno?


Meni je to moj vlastiti osjećaj zadovoljstva samom sobom, i (ne)ispunjavanje mojih očekivanja o tome kako će mi boravak doma izgledati.
S oboje djece mi se s njihovih godinu dana bilo prerano vratiti, a što zbog puno bolovanja, što zbog neplaćenog dopusta dosta sam i bila doma, u posljednjih 5 godina, kad sve zbrojim radila sam oko 16 mjeseci. 

Biti s mojim malim mirisinim kruščićima, dojiti ih 23 sata dnevno, brojiti maslačke i lišće u parku, bili su mi san snova i zbilja sam to htjela, samo biti s njima doma. (kao što vidite ni ja ne spominjem kuću  :Grin: ).

No nakon nekog vremena nisam više mogla. Ne samo zbog toga jer mi je bilo teško jer sam većinu vremena bila sama s dvoje male boležljive djece.  Nego zbog toga što sam se počela osjećati kao da me nema. I nije bilo stvari koju sam ja doma (osim djece) mogla raditi koja bi me na bilo koji način ispunila. Možda čitanje knjiga, one su me spasile (u mojoj glavi). Čak sam u jednom trenutku toliko bila očajna da sam položila najveći ispit na postdiplomskom.

Meni kao meni treba nešto izvan kuće. Ja sam pred kraj svog neplaćenog bila zbilja nesretna. Sve mi se svodilo na to da sam doma jer moram zbog njih, jer su mali i bolesni.

Puno sam razmišljala o kućanicama koje znam. Ovdje (Beti, pikula, casa...), ili u RL. Pročitala sam i sve topice ovdje o tome.
Ove koje znam u RL sve imaju nešto doma u čemu stvarno uživaju - vrt, pravjenje ajvara, susjedu s kojom svaki dan mogu popiti kavu... Nemam ništa od toga, a i da imam ne znam bi li bila sretna.

I uz sve to lijepo mi je na poslu. Naporno, ali lijepo.
I iako kuham i radim kućanske poslove u ponoć ili zoru, pola noći sam budna zbog viroza, nacicavanja, a dogodilo se i zbog posla koji moram predati do ujutro; i nema me doma od 8 do 18, i po svim parametrima bi trebala biti krepana - osjećam se živom više nego mnogo puta u zadnjih godinu dana doma.

I tako mi veli mm da bi on na treće, a ja umjesto, kao što sam nekad sanjala da bi bila doma s trećim 3 god., sad mu velim "može ako ćeš ti biti na porodiljnom nakon 6 mj."  :Cool: 
Eto, tako stoje stvari... no, nikad ne znaš...

----------


## sirius

Kuzim vas cure. Stvarno. To je fora. Da meni zbog okolnosti povratak na posao i izbivanje od 11 sati iz kuce nije bila idealna opcija . I onda sam morala smisljati kako da " obogatim" posao majke/kucanice/domacice.
zapravo, bilo je zanimljivo upoznati tu moju stranu ( dosadnu stranu  :Smile:   ) nakon sto sam se pomirila sa tim da mi je zivot nedinamican i nestimulativan. Jedna nova prespektiva.  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

ti to bolje sročiš sirius  :Smile: 
da i meni je to veliki obrat bio u životu i puno sam naučila o sebi i još itekako učim. Svaki dan mi je baš dinamičan i rasteže moje granice svega iako mi je dijametar kretanja puno manj nego prije.nekako se sve sabilo ntenziviralo raščistilo i odnosi s ljudima i svašta nešto. Ali isto kužim  da to zvuči kao da si zapeo u snijegu negdje i kako ti to može bit super, al eto nekako je mene očarao taj recimo hod kroz snijeg i povratak na autoput mi je ok za nuždu, ali ne guštam više u tome. Kod mene nije više samo stvar u djeci. Ja sam kreativac i dok sam to pretvarala u "biznis"počelo je gubiti svaki smisao. Otkad sam doma više se smijem, plačem, dramim, mirujem sve što mi zapravo treba da bih ponovno poželjela stvarati i upravo to mi se i događa. I ne kažem da se bunim ako netko plati taj moj uradak, ok veselim se tome, ali više to ne radim zbog love i moje je "plaća" velika čak i kad nitko ne zna što sam napravila.

----------

